# Weekly Shounen Jump Discussion.



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2010)

There's no active discussion thread for the most famous magazine in Japan, so I've decided to start one 
In this thread you can talk about anything related to WSJ, of course! about the ToC rankings, news, post the magazine's cover, etc.

So, let's start with next week's ToC ranking, shall we? 



> *#34 (07/26) :*
> Naruto (Lead Color Poster)
> Beelzebub (Color)
> Toriko (Color)
> ...


Next week, as you can see, starts the Golden Future Cup, some competition between new One shots, and the winners will get serialized. I think that they may allow the readers vote through the internet and decide which one shots will get serialized, too.

So for now, we've only the names of the writers. Hopefuly, we'll get something interesting.
Ah, and by the way, last week, Metaluca was one of the one shots who won the GFC. Two years ago, Beelzebub won.

Also, according to this ToC, two weeks from now there's a double issue, so no Jump the week after issue #35-36.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow there's really never been a thread for this ? 
Surprising .

Beelzebub and Toriko colours . Someone out there loves me


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 13, 2010)

2 colors in a row for Beelzebub. I smell a big fight here...


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)

> Each week, a certain guy from 2ch writes out TOC for the following week's Jump. TOC order is usually based on polling result of readers, thus you will know how your favorite series are doing based on the order.
> 
> Some exceptions etc:
> - Pyu to fuku Jaguar is always at the last.
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Issue 33_ 



Rikuo nura on cover
_Nurarihyon no Mago_- *Lead CP*
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Gintama
Bakuman
_Oumagadoki_ - *NEW SERIALIZATION*
Belzeebub
Bleach
_Reborn_ - *Center CP*
_SWOT_ - *NEW SERIALIZATION*
Sket Dance
Inumaru dashi
Psyren
Kochikame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Medaka Box
Kuroko No Basket
Metallica
Shonen Shikku
Jaguar






> Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
> Medaka Box
> Kuroko No Basket
> Metallica
> Shonen Shikku


The perfect bottom 5


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2010)

^Thanks.

This is Metallica's official ranking for its first chapter, by the way. The first chapter ranked third from the bottom? wow.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Ouch Metallica . 

Psyren always seems lower than it should be .


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 13, 2010)

I read in MH forum that this ToC refers to chapter 3 of Metalica.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Hmm.. Maybe things will turna round for it . (although I don't really mind if it gets cancelled)


----------



## Gallant (Jul 13, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago was a winner of the Golden Future Cup the year before Beelzebub won it. I believe the Akaboshi and Over Time mangaka won it the year before that.



Edward Newgate said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> This is Metallica's official ranking for its first chapter, by the way. The first chapter ranked third from the bottom? wow.



Metallica has been ranked since Issue 31. This is its third ranking. Not to burst any bubbles but anyone that likes it should start bracing for impact.



Eldrummer said:


> I read in MH forum that this ToC refers to chapter 3 of Metalica.



Just got finished posting there and this is correct.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2010)

Metallica and Shonen Shikku taking bullets for Medaka Box, feels good man. Great to have fodder manga again for MB.

SJ shows no mercy for new series in the bottom 5.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 13, 2010)

Medaka box and Psyren are ultimate survivors of jump


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)

*As of issue #33* current chapter

Bakuman #94
Beelzebub #69
Bleach #412
Gintama #317
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami #43
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! #298
Kochikame #1657
Kuroko no Basket #78
Medaka Box #59
Metallica Metalluca #10
Naruto #502
Nurarihyon no Mago #115
One Piece #592
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen #02
Psyren #127
Pyu to Fuku Jaguar #431
Shonen Shikku #09
Sket Dance #146
SWOT #03
Toriko #103

Is this correct?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Medaka box and Psyren are ultimate survivors of jump



Fodder new series always  come in at the right time. 



Edit: Kochikame pushing strong with 1,657 chapters.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2010)

Illmatic, I thought the most recent chapter of Toriko is 102?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Illmatic, I thought the most recent chapter of Toriko is 102?



This is as of *issue #33* aka this week

Though it may not be 100% accurate


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm probably just forgot because Toriko's chapters aren't translated as fast as other mangas', but did chapter 102 came out last week?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 13, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Metallica and Shonen Shikku taking bullets for Medaka Box, feels good man. Great to have fodder manga again for MB.*
> 
> SJ shows no mercy for new series in the bottom 5.



Completely agree. 2010 has pretty much been the year of fodder manga so far.



illmatic said:


> *As of issue #33* current chapter
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Those should be correct though hopefully no one mistakes them for the chapters that are actually being ranked this week. I've seen it happen enough elsewhere.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 13, 2010)

it's shameful to see Bleach and Reborn so high, higher than Psyren 
i predict SWOT to be another fodder manga  for the Medaka Box sake


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

SWOT reeks of fodder .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 13, 2010)

Bubi said:


> it's shameful to see Bleach and Reborn so high, higher than Psyren
> i predict SWOT to be another fodder manga  for the Medaka Box sake


Bleach ranked anything else than the top 3 is a rare occasion, though. It seems like chapter 405 (or 404) is ranked 7th.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 13, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Bleach ranked anything else than the top 3 is a rare occasion, though. It seems like chapter 405 (or 404) is ranked 7th.



Bleach as low as 7 is rare. Bleach out of the top 3 happens more often then most people think.

Toriko, Mago, Bakuman, Reborn, Gintama, Beelzebub and even Psyren have booted it as low as 5.

In all honesty, its more like there is a big two in terms of rankings rather than a big 3. You are never going to see Naruto or One Piece go lower than 3rd the majority of the time.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 13, 2010)

Medaka Box fodder manga is what I like to see.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 13, 2010)

The SWOT oneshot was better than the serialized chapter one

but whatever.

also fuck medaka box, cancel that shit already



> Oumagadoki Doubutsuen



oh shit what is this?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> The SWOT oneshot was better than the serialized chapter one
> 
> but whatever.
> 
> also fuck medaka box, cancel that shit already



Careful Gecka, don't make me neg you. 



> oh shit what is this?



ch 4


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Jul 13, 2010)

i hate medaka box, it's sickeningly bad 

also just read Oumagadoki Doubutsuen

it's

unique

might have a chance in WSJ


----------



## Jugger (Jul 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i hate medaka box, it's sickeningly bad
> 
> also just read Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
> 
> ...



No way in hell anything unique in jumps dies right away


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2010)

That Rabbit makes me want to read it .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, here're the one shots that will be featured in the Golden Future Cup in the next few weeks!

#34 (07/26) - Komiyama Kenta x Kawada Yûya


#35-36 (08/02) - Miuchi Satoru


#37 (08/16) - Yahagi Hayato x Hidano Kentaro


#38 (08/23) - Uno Tomoya


#39 (08/30) - Ogura Yûya


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Every one of them has a teenage kid protagonist


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally, neither of them really looks interesting. The first one looks nice, though.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Every one of them has a teenage kid protagonist


Teenage kid protagonist
Weekly SHOUNEN JUMP

That's incredibly redundant 


Edward Newgate said:


> Personally, neither of them really looks interesting. The first one looks nice, though.



The first one looks the most interesting, the second look ugly as hell


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Teenage kid protagonist
> Weekly SHOUNEN JUMP
> 
> That's incredibly redundant



True  

None of them look very different.. but in fairness there's only one picture of each of them . There might be something special .


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay, here're the one shots that will be featured in the Golden Future Cup in the next few weeks!
> 
> #34 (07/26) - Komiyama Kenta x Kawada Y?ya
> 
> ...



Funny how some of them copied artstyles from famous mangaka in Jump, are they trying to be the next Fairy Tail or something?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

The fuck is that rabbit thing on the cover ?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay, here're the one shots that will be featured in the Golden Future Cup in the next few weeks!
> 
> #34 (07/26) - Komiyama Kenta x Kawada Yûya
> 
> ...





> * So we got a Youkai theme going on in the first one by Komiyama and Kawada.
> * The second one by Miuchi is about some badass yankee girl making friends with a normal boy.
> * Yahagi's and Hidano's is your regular fantasy-battle-story with various worlds and endless battles to fight in order to ensure justice in these worlds.
> * Number 4 just seems totally wtf... sports manga about table tennis. And if that doesn't sound strange enough, let's mix in some alien telling the protagonist: You have to fight a match of ping-pong in order to secure your world's destiny! lol
> * The last one by Ogura seems like a mix of sci-fi, historical elements and some romance influence. It's about a boy from Sengoku period time travelling to our present time.


*Source*: Mr. Prince of MH

*Issue #33 cover*

Click for full size


----------



## Jugger (Jul 15, 2010)

First looks best and then is the third one.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2010)

> * Number 4 just seems totally wtf... sports manga about table tennis. And if that doesn't sound strange enough, let's mix in some alien telling the protagonist: You have to fight a match of ping-pong in order to secure your world's destiny! lol


Holy crap, that's some intense plot!


----------



## Jugger (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Holy crap, that's some intense plot!



Thats like Table tennis version of Hikaru no Go


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

How is Nurarihyon no Mago by the way?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Holy crap, that's some intense plot!



It seems I have a favourite


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How is Nurarihyon no Mago by the way?



Good enough to get its own anime.


----------



## hussamb (Jul 15, 2010)

ok this thread must be on the sticky list....
never thought that reborn is doing this good!!!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2010)

hussamb said:


> never thought that reborn is doing this good!!!



Bishie fanboyism has no limits of power 
Mago is really good but imo Psyren and Toriko are better


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

I just read the one-shot for  Oumagadoki Doubutsuen . 

It's actually pretty interesting .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm interested in the first and last one-shots. 

Anybody know the name of a previous one-shot with the protagonist who had "Edward Scissor" hands?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> How is Nurarihyon no Mago by the way?



Good rankings more colors than other  series and best selling jump series after Hst, Gintama, Reborn and bakuman


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Isn't Toriko high in the rankings too ?


----------



## Jugger (Jul 15, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Isn't Toriko high in the rankings too ?



It sales are little bellow Nurarihyon no mago about ranking i am not sure they change so much


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Jugger said:


> It sales are little bellow Nurarihyon no mago about ranking i am not sure they change so much



Ah I see . I never even heard of Nurarihyon no mago .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

> * So we got a Youkai theme going on in the first one by Komiyama and Kawada.



Not interested in this. Youkai theme has been done several times and it is starting to get old. 



> * The second one by Miuchi is about some badass yankee girl making friends with a normal boy.



Looks like it will be average, not anything crazy awesome. Won't be reading it, but it isn't a bad premise, just an unoriginal one. 



> * Yahagi's and Hidano's is your regular fantasy-battle-story with various worlds and endless battles to fight in order to ensure justice in these worlds.



Wow. I thought this was going to be about Magicians. 

Might actually try and read this. Could beat my expectations...



> * Number 4 just seems totally wtf... sports manga about table tennis. And if that doesn't sound strange enough, let's mix in some alien telling the protagonist: You have to fight a match of ping-pong in order to secure your world's destiny! lol



Hey, at least somebody is being original. 



> * The last one by Ogura seems like a mix of sci-fi, historical elements and some romance influence. It's about a boy from Sengoku period time travelling to our present time.



I'll try this one out probably.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Hey, at least somebody is being original.



Yeah but it doesn't sound interesting at all.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yeah but it doesn't sound interesting at all.



Didn't say it did. 

I won't be reading it mainly because it looks too comedic and random for my tastes.


----------



## valerian (Jul 15, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Didn't say it did.



I didn't say you were.  I just saying it out of my own opinion.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I didn't say you were.  I just saying it out of my own opinion.



I actually agree with your opinion, though. I mean sure it is original, but it doesn't look that interesting.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 15, 2010)

i can't get into psyren like i can toriko. it just can't get into the characters or the generic art. The plot is good though.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

If these oneshots all get scanned , I will probably check all of em out anyway . I don't usualy check oneshots out cause I dunno what's good and what's not .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Well there's Bleach                  .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Ain't nothing weird about Bleach . I'm talking something on "My Balls" level of weirdness .


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 15, 2010)

What do you think the future of Shonen Jump's gonna be? I mean One Piece will probably still be running five years from now, then we have Bakuman, Psyren, and Beelzebub, but after that what's next? Will there still be as much good manga in the future?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bakuman will  last one more year at most.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 15, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> What do you think the future of Shonen Jump's gonna be? I mean One Piece will probably still be running five years from now, then we have Bakuman, Psyren, and Beelzebub, but after that what's next? Will there still be as much good manga in the future?


Toriko?...


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Toriko?...



Bless you.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Toriko HAS been runing already you silly duck you 

Though it has passed 100 chapters....I'm at chapter 11 , but could someone tell me how many dishes he styl has to fill for his "full course menu" atm ?


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 15, 2010)

Damn forgot Kekkaishi

And what's Toriko? Is that how the Japanese sneeze?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Kekkaishi isn't in Jump is it ? I thought it was in Shounen Sunday .


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 15, 2010)

I just read the plot of Toriko and WTF? A manga about food? 

How is this even lasting?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> What do you think the future of Shonen Jump's gonna be? I mean One Piece will probably still be running five years from now, then we have Bakuman, Psyren, and Beelzebub, but after that what's next? Will there still be as much good manga in the future?


Oda confirmed that 1/3 of the storyline is done in 2007 so One Piece will be going on for another ten years if he has anything to say about it, Naruto is in it's last stretch and Kishi stated that Naruto is in his final training arc so I'll give it an estimate of 3 to 5 years and Kubo confirmed at Jump Festa 2010 that Bleach will have a short mini arc after the current one and then two more arcs before it's done. 

As of now I don't see Bakuman and Psyren lasting very long, Beelzebub has some legs if the mangaka can come up with new material. It seems like all eyes are on Toriko and Nurarihyon no Mago for being Jump's next big stables this decade, Mago already has the advantage of having a TV series and Toriko has a second Jump Festa special coming later in the year so we'll see if either will help elevate the popularity.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 15, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Kekkaishi isn't in Jump is it ? I thought it was in Shounen Sunday .



My bad, I was thinking about the future of manga in general..


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> What do you think the future of Shonen Jump's gonna be? I mean One Piece will probably still be running five years from now, then we have Bakuman, Psyren, and Beelzebub, but after that what's next? Will there still be as much good manga in the future?



HunterXHunter 

Unfortunately Psyren and Bakuman are nearer to the end than Bleach (we have to reach Deicede 9999 ) or Reborn( we have to reach higher levels of Bishie crappiness).

I see Beelze and Toriko to take the Gintama role;they don't deserve to enter in the faggotery big3, imo it's better to remain underrated.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

Issue #33
Nurarihyon no Mago (Lead CP)
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Gintama
Bakuman
Oumagadoki (CP)
Beelzebub
Bleach
Reborn (CP)
SWOT
Sket Dance
Inumaru Dashi
Psyren
Kochikame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Basket
Metallica
Shonen Shikku
Jaguar

Bleach being as low as 7th makes this a great week all on its own.


Bubi said:


> I see Beelze and Toriko to take the Gintama role;they don't deserve to enter in the faggotery big3, imo it's better to remain underrated.


Underrated and fade into obscurity 
Doesn't work that way buddy


----------



## Blinky (Jul 15, 2010)

Poor Metaillica  

Nice to see Toriko doing so well . Psyren always seems too low . 



Bubi said:


> I see Beelze and Toriko to take the Gintama role;they don't deserve to enter in the faggotery big3, imo it's better to remain underrated.



Not for the mangakas .


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 15, 2010)

Bubi said:


> HunterXHunter
> 
> Unfortunately Psyren and Bakuman are nearer to the end than Bleach (we have to reach Deicede 9999 ) or Reborn( we have to reach higher levels of Bishie crappiness).
> 
> I see Beelze and Toriko to take the Gintama role;they don't deserve to enter in the faggotery big3, imo it's better to remain underrated.



Lol H X H will probably end in 2025.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> Lol H X H will probably end in 2025.


Well if the current rumors of Togashi's wife (the mangaka for Sailor Moon) divorcing him, he may be contempt to wrap it up sooner than you think especially since sales and poll rankings for the series has dropped since it came back for a brief return


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Shinobu Sensui said:


> I just read the plot of Toriko and WTF? A manga about food?
> 
> How is this even lasting?



Wonderfully . I am only at chapter 11 but it's very good . An incredibly manly guy fights huge and bizare monsters while encountering surreal food like leaves that are simultaneously bacon , fruit that changes it's taste seven times etc.

The first chapters deals with hunting down a gigantic aligator that makes the Banawani Croc used look like cartoon maskots in comparison .

So you should definitely try it out .

@ CB : wait so Togashi's even lazy in bed ? Wow what a loser


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> @ CB : wait so Togashi's even lazy in bed ? Wow what a loser


Ba-dum-tissh!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya know maybe I shouldn't have learned that about Toriko's creator .

Then again , she was 16 and I've always advocated "biological maturity" over "paper work maturity" .

.....And I said I would do Lucy so........yeah


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Ya know maybe I shouldn't have learned that about Toriko's creator .
> 
> Then again , she was 16 and I've always advocated "biological maturity" over "paper work maturity" .
> 
> .....And I said I would do Lucy so........yeah


But Lucy is technically 18 and Erza is 19 so......


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

I thought she was 16 .

I would stil tap dat


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I thought she was 16 .
> 
> I would stil tap dat


She was 17 at the start of the manga and a recent special confirmed that it had been one year since she had joined the guild. But yes who wouldn't tap that

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

> ->The current big three didn't start until 2004



Huh? None of them started in 2004, not even Bleach. 



> ->Bleach has never gained the top spot



lolbleach



> ->It took one year for One Piece to gain the top of the reader polls and it's only fell off the spot once



well it is one piece. 



> ->Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro was forced to end his popular series Seikimatsu Leader Den Takeshi! in 2002 after being arrested of violating child prostitution laws, including paying a 16-year-old girl ¥80,000 to have sex, he would later go one to make Toriko in 2008







> ->80's were Jump's golden age



Dr. Slump, FotN, Dragon Ball, Saint Seiya, JJBA, Bastard!!, Slam Dunk... the list goes on.

Compared to the current stuff...





> ->After Dragonball ended Jump sales decreased tremendously and was being beat by long time rival Shounen Magazine and Sunday with hits like GTO and Detective Conan that is until One Piece came



Thank One Piece.

Reps for posting that Chocolate Bar. Seriously, Shonen Jump might need to step up it's game, though. From what I understand, a lot of their older titles were a lot more popular and succesful.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


>



Oh come now , like you wouldn't  

(jk )


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Oh come now , like you wouldn't
> 
> (jk )



Fuck, he should've just used R. Kelly's lawyers. They can get you out of any child pornography charges.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ->Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro was forced to end his popular series Seikimatsu Leader Den Takeshi! in 2002 after being arrested of violating child prostitution laws, including paying a 16-year-old girl ?80,000 to have sex, he would later go one to make Toriko in 2008
> [/spoiler]



I still lol'd at this.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 15, 2010)

Bleach 7th in ToC? This is good stuff.



Bluebeard said:


> Huh? None of them started in 2004, not even Bleach.



He meant that they didn't establish themselves as the top three rankers until 2004.



Bluebeard said:


> Dr. Slump, FotN, Dragon Ball, Saint Seiya, JJBA, Bastard!!, Slam Dunk... the list goes on.
> 
> Compared to the current stuff...



Bleach, Naruto, Medaka Box, Reborn, Beelzebub, Kuroko, Metallica.

What a shitstorm.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

> He meant that they didn't establish themselves as the top three rankers until 2004.



Ah.



> Bleach, Naruto, Medaka Box, Reborn, Beelzebub, Kuroko, Metallica.
> 
> What a shitstorm.



Metallica won't last long, surely.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

I kinda have hopes for it .

All depends on the next few chapters though .


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think Metallica must be some kind of experiment, it's so obviously generic that I can't believe the Jump staff would serialize it w/o some kind of special reason. Maybe they were trying to see if another fantasy I-want-to-be-the-greatest type of story can still bring in readers.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 15, 2010)

A lot of series I enjoyed have gotten axed. I assume that Hokenshitsu no Shinigami will be one of them considering the consistant low rankings. 

I checked out the oneshot for Oumagadoki, I thought it was a fun read. I wanted to work in a zoo when I was a kid, but I thought it was mostly playing with animals at that point.  What a strangely carefree girl, fine with ignoring the way the director looked. D: It is a delightfully defunct Beauty and the Beast as far as I'm concerned. I can definitely appreciate a series where something with a rabbit face frightens something with a crocodile body. 


Edward Newgate said:


> Okay, here're the one shots that will be featured in the Golden Future Cup in the next few weeks!
> 
> #37 (08/16) - Yahagi Hayato x Hidano Kentaro


Just going off the pictures, I am most curious about this one shot.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I kinda have hopes for it .
> 
> All depends on the next few chapters though .



I had somewhat high hopes for it when it was first announced, but dropped it after the latest chapters.

It's far too generic.



kijogigo said:


> I think Metallica must be some kind of experiment, it's so obviously generic that I can't believe the Jump staff would serialize it w/o some kind of special reason. Maybe they were trying to see if another fantasy I-want-to-be-the-greatest type of story can still bring in readers.



Well, guess them ratings proved Jump wrong. 

Edit: Yakushi, I'm interested in the same oneshot. Hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

Death Note was a big money maker for Shueisha



kijogigo said:


> I think Metallica must be some kind of experiment, it's so obviously generic that I can't believe the Jump staff would serialize it w/o some kind of special reason. Maybe they were trying to see if another fantasy I-want-to-be-the-greatest type of story can still bring in readers.


It was a Golden Future Cup winner. Gotta give the readers what they want.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Death Note was a big money maker for Shueisha
> 
> 
> It was a Golden Future Cup winner. Gotta give the readers what they want.


Well, maybe it was better than the others?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, maybe it was better than the others?



if Metallica was better then the other oneshots in it's year...


----------



## Jugger (Jul 16, 2010)

Without big 3 jump is doomed thats why they oder kubo to too so slow pacing. He is only one that can do it


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 18, 2010)

Negative  Syndicate wrote this at MH forum:



> 239 ： ◆EizHb38XPU ：10/07/19 01:34 ID:bPcoqPok
> 小ネタ
> ・34ドベ５メタ、疾駆、PSY、保健、黒子
> ・35巻頭スケ　Ｃ鰤、べるぜ、金未来　休爆
> ...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 18, 2010)

Metallica.


----------



## valerian (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol Psyren


----------



## Gallant (Jul 18, 2010)

Completely not surprised about Metallica. I saw too much taken from the likes of One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, Dragonball, Shaman King etc. The metals are its X-factor but that wasn't enough apparently. It will be the next to die along with Shonen Shikku.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, I presume that the #34 ToC refers to Chapter 4 of Metallica and chapter 3 of Shonen Shikku. The things are not that bad for Shonen Shikku, at least.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 18, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Well, I presume that the #34 ToC refers to Chapter 4 of Metallica and chapter 3 of Shonen Shikku. The things are not that bad for Shonen Shikku, at least.



They are because a series that *debuts* in the bottom 5 even before its officially ranked has a 99% of being screwed. The other 1% being if it has a bunch of series underneath it to protect it. Which it doesn't.

Considering Jump series come in 2s at least though sometimes 3s, the hopes for it are dark.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2010)

Only a matter of time before Shonen Shikku and Metallica get the axe.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 18, 2010)

I say chapter 9 will be the deciding point for MM , if it's not at least partialy interesting , then even I will have to admit it has a high chance to get axed .


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2010)

Psyren?Wtf is going on?


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2010)

Blade said:


> Psyren?Wtf is going on?



That always happens, nothing new.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol is Medaka Box out of the bottom 5? 
Survivor gonna survive


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 18, 2010)

What determines rank? How many fan letters a series gets? I was gutted when Buso Renkin was canned


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> *What determines rank?* How many fan letters a series gets? I was gutted when Buso Renkin was canned



Fan vote on chapters or some shit like that.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 18, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> What determines rank? How many fan letters a series gets? I was gutted when Buso Renkin was canned



The readers have to send in the weekly post cards and mark their 3 favorite series on them. The series that get the most votes get placed on top and the ones with the least get placed in the bottom. Series that routinely get ranked in the worst spots of the bottom 5 are the ones most likely to get cut. If you go through the archives you more or less see the general patterns and especially when a series is most likely screwed or when it is a fighter that routinely survives the bottom 5. Medaka Box and Psyren being our most recent examples of the latter.

I was saddened by the axe falling on Buso Renkin too.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

lol Metallica

little boy goes on an adventure in a fantasy world with generic art

knew this wasn't lasting


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

That table tennis manga better get serialized .


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2010)

Naruto and One Piece shouldn't even be allowed to be voted for, we all know they both rarely leave the top three.

Fanboys will vote for them, even if the chapter they was voting on was shitty as hell.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> lol Metallica
> 
> little boy goes on an adventure in a fantasy world with generic art
> 
> knew this wasn't lasting



is it wrong that I'm hoping for this to get canned


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 18, 2010)

it needs to go, quickly

i'd prefer the table tennis one


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> is it wrong that I'm hoping for this to get canned



Nope. quite frankly I hope it gets canned as well.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> it needs to go, quickly
> 
> i'd prefer the table tennis one



Fuck yes . I haven't been mindfucked in a while .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Nope. quite frankly I hope it gets canned as well.



My main problem is with how generic and bland it is. 

Fill that slot up with something actually good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> My main problem is with how generic and bland it is.
> 
> Fill that slot up with something actually good.



and how utterly boring it is as well.

Yeah fill it with aforementioned Alien Ping Pong manga...that would at least be interesting


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll be genuinely disapointed now if it doesn't win .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm half-way on the alien ping pong thing. Sounds like a creative concept but if the mangaka sucks it's going to be shitty.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a sucker for wacky concepts .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'm a sucker for wacky concepts .



I love wacky concepts.

But I've often learned if the writing isn't up too bar, the concept doesn't become quite as good.

EDIT: Which is why I'm skeptical.


----------



## hussamb (Jul 21, 2010)

this week manga list 
Naruto
Bleach
Bakuman 
Reborn
Toriko
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Sket Dance
One Shot from Gold Future Cup
Gintama
Swot
Kochikame
Belzeebub
Nurarihyon No Mago
Medaka Box
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko No Basket 
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Psyren
Shonen Shikku
Metallica Metalluca
Jaguar


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2010)

She forgot op, I rather for this to be posted until everything is right first and confirmed.

*Edit:
*

Naruto (Cover, Lead Color)
One Piece
Bleach
Bakuman
Reborn
Toriko (Color)
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Sket Dance
Kikaitontibanashi Ikkyu Hanasaka (Color)
Gintama
SWOT
Kochi kame
Beelzebub (Color)
Nurarihyon no Mago
Medaka Box
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko
Hokenshitsu
Psyren
Shonen Shikku
Metallica
Jaguar


----------



## hussamb (Jul 21, 2010)

Metallica is going down!!! well for a manga that is mixed between 666 Satan and HXH with Fairy tails boobs nothing surprising at all


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2010)

Metallica is almost the weakest link it would appear


----------



## hussamb (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ if u read Bakuman, u know that order = rateing


----------



## Gallant (Jul 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Metallica is almost the weakest link it would appear



This week it is the weakest link because Jaguar is deliberately placed as the last series every week.

Metallica has been dead on arrival.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Metallica  

Replace it with that table tennis manga


----------



## hussamb (Jul 21, 2010)

some manga is going to be canceled soon


----------



## Gallant (Jul 21, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Poor Metallica
> 
> Replace it with that table tennis manga



If it wins the Golden Future Cup it will get serialized some time in the first half of next year. That is about the time when Nurarihyon no Mago, Beelzebub, and Metallica debuted after winning. 



hussamb said:


> some manga is going to be canceled soon



Likely in 4-6 more weeks when the new series are about to be ranked or will have their first few ranks.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

Metallica will be cancelled.

That's a no-brainer.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 21, 2010)

Metallica will be canneled when some new series will start or HXH returs from hiatus


----------



## illmatic (Jul 21, 2010)

Bleach back in the top 5


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2010)

Prince of Table Tennis


----------



## Gallant (Jul 25, 2010)

From Negative Syndicate



> *Issue 35 Bottom 6:*
> Kuroko
> Gintama
> Kochikame
> ...



As long as shonen shikku and metallica are the cushions for the other series I like I'm all good. Though I'll need some new ones when they end.

The Otters 11 spin-off should be great.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 25, 2010)

Metallica's fucked


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, Medaka Box ain't on there anymore


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 25, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! 

Otters 11!


----------



## Farih (Jul 25, 2010)

Why is Psyren consistently doing so bad?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 25, 2010)

Alot of people seem to like Psyren on NF


----------



## Blinky (Jul 25, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> Otters 11!



I always wish that manga existed  I guess this is sorta wish granted .



Farih said:


> Why is Psyren consistently doing so bad?



I'll never understand that .


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 25, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yeah, Medaka Box ain't on there anymore



Feels good man. 

Two weeks in a row, thank you Shonen Shikku and Metallica. 



Farih said:


> Why is Psyren consistently doing so bad?



It always does that. One week, it could be in the top 5; next week, the bottom five.

Same thing with Gintama


----------



## Farih (Jul 25, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Alot of people seem to like Psyren on NF



Because it has amazing fights, unique powers, likable heroes, even more likable villains, the good guys don't always win...in a word: amazing.

And yet, it never seems to do well in the rankings :S


----------



## Gallant (Jul 25, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Metallica's fucked



No coming back for it. The new series should be coming sometime around August so its going to be on its last legs.



Mist Puppet said:


> Alot of people seem to like Psyren on NF



Not just NF but the net in general. It is like Double Arts, Mx0, and Akaboshi which all had giant western net followings but not as big in Japan(Otherwise they would have gotten the votes and lived). Although Psyren outlived all of the above which it deserves credit for.



Farih said:


> Why is Psyren consistently doing so bad?





BlinkyEC said:


> I'll never understand that .



It is stuck in cult classic status. The closest comparisons I can think of for it are Houshin Engi and Neuro at the moment. The latter two got anime so perhaps that is something to look forward to assuming it lives long enough for someone to want to animate it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 25, 2010)

I prefer to see Crow, but Otter 11 is still awesome.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh. I never got interested in Psyren so I was just wondering.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Despite the good mystery.
The psyren characters and their relationshps are not appealing. At all.
The only good character is Kabuto.

Otters 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

Otters 11...

 OMG


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

Amazing Bakuman spin off 
I want Togashi to do Otters  "My otter is moving!"


----------



## Xnr (Jul 25, 2010)

OMFG!

I so wish to see Otters 11. I guess it's done by the authors of DN and Bakuman so I am sure they'll bring epicness. That's their legacy for when Ashirogi-sensei conquers all of SJ .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

So when and where do the golden cup things we saw earlier get published ?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 25, 2010)

Not to mention Psyren is already licensed in America. Have any of the new successful series been licensed by viz yet? Psyren needs an anime.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 25, 2010)

> Have any of the new successful series been licensed by viz yet?


Bakuman & Toriko


----------



## Gallant (Jul 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So when and where do the golden cup things we saw earlier get published ?



They are being published now. Issue 34(last week) had the first series and issue 35(this upcoming week) has the second series. Now whether anyone actually plans on scanning the raws for the golden future cup entries or not is another question altogether.



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Not to mention Psyren is already licensed in America. Have any of the new successful series been licensed by viz yet? Psyren needs an anime.



Bakuman and Toriko were the last new series to get licensed before Psyren did. As far as I know, nothing else has been yet.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

I realy hope someone does all of them <_< 

I just wanna try something new is all .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 25, 2010)

I forgot where I left off on Bakumen. I should figure that out and catch up. I never cared for Toriko.

Psyren and Medaka has Shonen Shikku and Metallica for cushions, and I'm sure Swot will be in the bottom when starts being ranked.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

Speaking of Metallica I think I'm gonna drop Otakami a line , seriously it has been like two weeks already .


----------



## Gene (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm more surprised that Psyren hasn't been canceled yet.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 25, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Speaking of Metallica I think I'm gonna drop Otakami a line , seriously it has been like two weeks already .



They're working on it . Lucifer And The Biscuit Hammer has more priority


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

You sure they actualy are ?

Cause I wanna know what happens next and not by reading the script


----------



## Blinky (Jul 25, 2010)

On their latest release they said "Shut up about Metallica we're working on it "


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 25, 2010)

The only golden future cup one shot I'm looking forward to is #1 and #5. Kinda wish #5 came after #1. I hate the wait.  Isn't this week a double issue?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 25, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> The only golden future cup one shot I'm looking forward to is #1 and #5. Kinda wish #5 came after #1. I hate the wait.  Isn't this week a double issue?



Next week is the double issue (36-37) for the O-bon holiday in Japan.This week is a regular issue.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 25, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> On their latest release they said "Shut up about Metallica we're working on it "



So there's other people waiting for it ? 

I feel sort of better now


----------



## Blinky (Jul 25, 2010)

Not sure why anybody is anticipating it since it's going to be cancelled .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm anxious to read this, but one thing bothers me already is the protagonist's attire.  How many shirts does he have on?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 27, 2010)

Shirts are srs bsnss


----------



## Gallant (Jul 28, 2010)

> Issue #35
> Sket Dance (Lead Color)
> Toriko (Cover)
> Naruto
> ...



*Medaka fans, hooooooo!* [/Lion-O]

Also get a good look. Because it is *extremely rare* that you will get One Piece as low as 3rd place.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 28, 2010)

Gallant said:


> *Medaka fans, hooooooo!* [/Lion-O]
> 
> Also get a good look. Because it is *extremely rare* that you will get One Piece as low as 3rd place.



I'm thinking this is the first release right? Not the whole week release or something?

Since Medaka is .. up? OP is down? WHAT :amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jul 28, 2010)

lol why is psyren so damn low?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 28, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I'm thinking this is the first release right? Not the whole week release or something?
> 
> Since Medaka is .. up? OP is down? WHAT :amazed:amazed:amazed



No, this is the actual ToC for this week. Already been confirmed. Don't worry, a lot of people had the reaction you did.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2010)

Medaka Box in the top 5 get, suck on that haters!!!!! 



Found it funny that a lot of people didn't want to believe this week ToC.  :33


----------



## God Movement (Jul 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lol why is psyren so damn low?



Because Japan.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> lol why is psyren so damn low?




I'll be stunned if psyren remains in the bottom during the ranking of the rescue arc chapters. If the current arc can't stabilize Psyren, I don't know what can.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 28, 2010)

Gallant said:


> *Medaka fans, hooooooo!* [/Lion-O]
> 
> Also get a good look. Because it is *extremely rare* that you will get One Piece as low as 3rd place.



Well compare what's been going on with Naruto compared to One Piece than you'll see why 

Also I think we're all forgetting who's the real winner here is, Sket Dance celebrating it's third anniversary it's come along way from its darker days in the ToC. It's been a fun three years

Reborn dropped a lot. Doesn't surprise me...


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 28, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Also get a good look. Because it is *extremely rare* that you will get One Piece as low as 3rd place.



One Piece is under Nurarihyon no Mago?! 
Is Mago so good? or is it a side effect for the start of his anime?
It's weird.. seeing that the last One Piece chapters were very good and funny, sure they were better than the "War at Marinford" arc 

SWOT is still in the middle, that's sickening 
Medaka Fodder Box ftw!!


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 28, 2010)

Bubi said:


> One Piece is under Nurarihyon no Mago?!
> Is Mago so good? or is it a side effect for the start of his anime?
> It's weird.. seeing that the last One Piece chapters were very good and funny, sure they were better than the "War at Marinford" arc
> 
> ...



I don't even think SWOT is qualified to get rank yet, does it have 8 chapters already?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 28, 2010)

Bubi said:


> One Piece is under Nurarihyon no Mago?!
> Is Mago so good? or is it a side effect for the start of his anime?
> It's weird.. seeing that the last One Piece chapters were very good and funny, sure they were better than the "War at Marinford" arc


Probably, but it's weird to say the least given the current events of the latest chapter, I guess people don't want to wait any longer for the crew to meet up again


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 28, 2010)

I think that chapter is 587 of One Piece, the one that ranked 3rd.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2010)

Medaka Box fuck yeah


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I think that chapter is 587 of One Piece, the one that ranked 3rd.


Yeah, it's from 8 weeks ago, that makes sense now since the flashback was pretty meh


----------



## Gallant (Jul 28, 2010)

Bubi said:


> One Piece is under Nurarihyon no Mago?!
> Is Mago so good? or is it a side effect for the start of his anime?
> It's weird.. seeing that the last One Piece chapters were very good and funny, sure they were better than the "War at Marinford" arc
> 
> ...



1. Mago's Kyoto arc is pretty good. I wouldn't say it matches my favorite One Piece arcs, but I'd say its a combo of a popular arc+its anime boosting it.

2. SWOT isn't ranked yet. It still has a few more weeks along with Oumagadoki Doubutsuen. To be honest I don't think it is going to live long anyway. I'll be shocked if SWOT doesn't debut in the bottom 5.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 28, 2010)

Mago look pretty generic but I haven't read it so I shouldn't be one to judge though I only pick up anime if the art sticks out for me.

I love Pysren's look, truly an awesome series despite not liking the main female character in it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 28, 2010)

Mago is a good series. Need to catch up on it though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 28, 2010)

Ohohoh, Hokenshitsu made it out of bottom five. Yessss. I also assume that when SWOT hits enough chapters it will plummet to the bottom as well. Sad since I really did like the one shot but not the serialization so far.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 28, 2010)

Can someone link me to the poll results, please?


----------



## Severnaruto (Jul 28, 2010)

Mago is good stuff.  Rather dull beginning, but the manga becomes great once the focus is on the badass night-side Rikuo.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 28, 2010)

Dark Jecht said:


> Can someone link me to the poll results, please?



Chapter 38

Poll results for this week are in the quote.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 29, 2010)

Jee Sket dance is first Medaka is high .Mago ranking have been always really good and it is best selling jump series after Hst gintama reborn and bakuman so its no suprise.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 29, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ohohoh, Hokenshitsu made it out of bottom five. Yessss. I also assume that when SWOT hits enough chapters it will plummet to the bottom as well. Sad since I really did like the one shot but not the serialization so far.



I feel the same way . The serialization is missing something .


----------



## TadloS (Jul 30, 2010)

So did anyone found that Mizuki's heroines poster?



Bubi said:


> One Piece is under Nurarihyon no Mago?!
> Is Mago so good? or is it a side effect for the start of his anime?



Well, it's obviously thanks for anime. I bet Mago manga will get even more popular from this day on. I haven't read Mago manga but anime is not bad so far.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2010)

> September :
> Kochi Kame #171
> Lock-on! #02 (End)
> Sket Dance #15
> ...


Upcoming WSJ manga vol


----------



## Gallant (Jul 30, 2010)

The wait between volumes has gotten longer again. That makes me sad because I like seeing certain series raise their sales with each coming volume. 



TadloS said:


> So did anyone found that Mizuki's heroines poster?



That won't be until next week in the double issue #36-37. This week's issue is #35.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2010)

Kiben Gakuha ended?


----------



## Gallant (Jul 30, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Kiben Gakuha ended?



Yes. It ended in Issue #31 of this year. That is why it isn't listed in the ToC anymore or on the Jump website.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Kiben Gakuha ended?



Damn MP, your late.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Yes. It ended in Issue #31 of this year. That is why it isn't listed in the ToC anymore or on the Jump website.





Nightwish said:


> Damn MP, your late.



 **


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 30, 2010)

Its a shame Kiben got axed, though it always felt like it was missing something. I do hope the artist returns, his art style is amazing.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 1, 2010)

From Negative Syndicate on MH



> Issue 36/37 Bottom 5:
> Hokenshitsu
> Kuroko
> Psyren
> ...



Bleach color whores some more in the next issue, the two new series in Metallica and SS continue to tank, and the bottom 5 overall is something I really can't complain about.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 1, 2010)

Medaka is still out of the bottom 5 :33
Come on Psyren!


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 1, 2010)

Has Psyren ever ranked high? Hopefully it will keep on surviving, I really like the stories and fights, the romance less so.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 1, 2010)

bubble_lord said:


> Has Psyren ever ranked high? Hopefully it will keep on surviving, I really like the stories and fights, the romance less so.



It has actually. Earlier this year and some portions of last year. The problem is when it hits a dry spell in the rankings, it really is a drought. As long as only 2 series are going, it will be fine. Even if Jump came up with 3, that space that is being used for the Golden Future Cup should still be open. If not, Hokenshitsu or one of the unranked series( SWOT, Oumagadoki) could still fail and take the bullet for it.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2010)

Medaka Box, another week 



I really don't know what's going on with Psyren lately, it would usually bounce back up by now. Does the recent chapters suck that badly?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 1, 2010)

Medaka Box pulling strong


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 1, 2010)

It's like Psyren and Medaka have switched places. 



bubble_lord said:


> Has Psyren ever ranked high? Hopefully it will keep on surviving, I really like the stories and fights, the romance less so.



Psyren actually ranked 3rd before. It was the chapter where Amamiya's other personality was introduced. 



Nightwish said:


> Medaka Box, another week
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what's going on with Psyren lately, it would usually bounce back up by now. Does the recent chapters suck that badly?



The chapters that are being ranked now are the prelude to a war that's taking place now. Maybe the chapters could've been better but they served their purpose. I cringe at Psyrens ranking because it wouldn't surprise if its in the bottom in the next ranking, although I think that's the chapter of the funeral.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 1, 2010)

*Does anybody have idea why we haven't a sucuess shounen anime adaptation since D.Grayman*


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 1, 2010)

D. Gray-Man was a successful anime? 

I'm actually being serious.  I never watched it as I knew it was gonna have a ton of filler.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 2, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I really don't know what's going on with Psyren lately, it would usually bounce back up by now. Does the recent chapters suck that badly?



Not really. But itself Psyren is nothing special in first place.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 2, 2010)

*



			D. Gray-Man was a successful anime? 

I'm actually being serious. I never watched it as I knew it was gonna have a ton of filler.
		
Click to expand...


Yes, D.Gray-man was the last successful shounen anime although it did have it share of fillers but nothing like Bleach and Naruto. Today's shounen adaptation seem be badly handle and heavily censor compare to the early days*


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Yes, D.Gray-man was the last successful shounen anime although it did have it share of fillers but nothing like Bleach and Naruto. Today's shounen adaptation seem be badly handle and heavily censor compare to the early days*



I see.  So that's how it is... Well, if you wanna know bout Jump anime, there is a Bakuman anime coming out.  I doubt that that one can be messed up too badly...

I might have to read Medaka Box.  I think I read the first chap and didn't like it, but I don't remember too well.  Gotta see it through...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Yes, D.Gray-man was the last successful shounen anime although it did have it share of fillers but nothing like Bleach and Naruto. Today's shounen adaptation seem be badly handle and heavily censor compare to the early days*


You're joking right? The anime adaptation of D.Grayman was terrible also "share of fillers?" pratically 50% of the entire anime was filler and bad ones at that. Animation was sub-par Fairy Tail equivalent of low budgeted from a high profile studio in this case Gonzo who don't have a good track record themselves unlike A-1 and Satelight. And of course the inconclusive ending to put the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it the last successful shonen anime, though?  Cause that was Animeblue's whole point.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> *Is it the last successful shonen anime, though?  *Cause that was Animeblue's whole point.



I don't know what the hell he's talking about since the anime was canceled after 100 or so episodes due to running out of material and the manga not being a steady schedule anymore. A much better example would be Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood which not only had consistently good animation it also got through all it's material by it's ends run something D.Grayman didn't do.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

For one, if the DGM anime got cancelled because the manga has a shitty schedule, can you really blame the *anime* for that?  If it was 50% filler then it at least tried to survive despite not having new material from the manga.

Two, I got the impression that Animeblue was asking bout Shonen Jump anime.  In that case, his opinion might still stand.

Three, obviously FMA was a fantastic anime, but you didn't compare it to DGM on content, but animation and material.  I can't speak on the animation (as I've never seen the DGM anime), but, like my first point, is it really fair to judge the DGM anime on material considering what it had to deal with on the manga?  And note, the FIRST FMA anime was 100% filler in the second half, and I hated how it ended...

EDIT:  I just realized my whole post was Off-Topic, sorry bout that.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> For one, if the DGM anime got cancelled because the manga has a shitty schedule, can you really blame the *anime* for that?  If it was 50% filler then it at least tried to survive despite not having new material from the manga.


That's not really an excuse especially if he's condemning Naruto and Bleach for practically doing the same thing and praising DGM at the same times despite it being just as worse albeit shorter 


Tayimus said:


> Two, I got the impression that Animeblue was asking bout Shonen Jump anime.  In that case, his opinion might still stand.


He said shounen anime, and even if he did mean Jump he's still wrong in that department because the Death Note anime premiered on the same day and it was a much better handled adaptation of the respective manga than D.Grayman was 


Tayimus said:


> Three, obviously FMA was a fantastic anime, but you didn't compare it to DGM on content, but animation and material.  I can't speak on the animation (as I've never seen the DGM anime), but, like my first point, is it really fair to judge the DGM anime on material considering what it had to deal with on the manga?  *And note, the FIRST FMA anime was 100% filler in the second half*, and I hated how it ended...


Which is why I used BROTHERHOOD as an example, and yes how it handled is material is a fair criticism considering the filler content was dreadful and say what you will about the first anime adaptation of FMA at least it manage to finish it's own story unlike the DGM which just stopped with no resolution whatsoever


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

ChocolateBar999, I would love to keep going on with you, but we are so far Off-Topic it's not even funny.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> ChocolateBar999, I would love to keep going on with you, but we are so far Off-Topic it's not even funny.



You're right, just something I thought I'd bring up. BTW when's the "Heroines of Jump" illustration going to be in what issue?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You're right, just something I thought I'd bring up. BTW when's the "*Heroines of Jump*" illustration going to be in what issue?



Say what now?!  No, really, SAY WHAT NOW! There's gonna be an issure dedicated to the girls of Jump?! That's


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> Say what now?!  No, really, SAY WHAT NOW!


Issue 36/37 
Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Golden Future Cup, Otter (spin-off for Bakuman, 15 pages)
Poster for heroines from Jump by *Kawashita Mizuki *(author of *Ichigo 100%, Hatsukoi Limited, Ane Doki* etc) 

Well, we already know Nami will be center stage along with Sakura, Rukia, Chrome and among others, would be cool if they did heroines from the past JUMP series


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

That's cool.  Sadly, for me, probably the only heroine outta the Big Three I'd care bout is Rukia (I hate Sakura, and I don't read One Piece).

Now if we go on to the other manga...

Amamiya and Hilda!!!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Then you better start


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 2, 2010)

It's like 600 chapters!  Hell fucking NO!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Suit yourself, enjoy Bleach and Naruto quality


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 2, 2010)

DGM filler was actually canon, unlike bleach. Another filler season of bleach will likely start back up by fall, which makes no sense since bleach is 400+ chapters. But that's what happens when you write a story at a snail's pace. 

Tayimus, you could just read one piece when you wanna read manga, but don't have anything to read.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2010)

DGM's filler was canon ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> DGM's filler was canon ?


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 2, 2010)

Indeed. Even one of the Noahs (lulu bell) was introduced in the anime before she appeared in the manga.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Indeed. Even one of the Noahs (lulu bell) was introduced in the anime before she appeared in the manga.



Are you sure?  In that case introducing Lulu bell was the only good thing of the anime


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2010)

Will any of the one shots be scanned ?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 2, 2010)

My only hope is for Rakko 11 Go to be scanned :33 i don't care of the rest


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2010)

> I honestly can't say. It looks like Vic scanned the one shot from last week(Shunkan Heroism) but I can't see the one from 2 weeks ago listed.



 can I get a link ?


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 2, 2010)

I hold out for a Psyren anime one day if it lasts long enough. I just want to see Amagai vs Grana animated.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> *DGM filler was actually canon, unlike bleach*. Another filler season of bleach will likely start back up by fall, which makes no sense since bleach is 400+ chapters. But that's what happens when you write a story at a snail's pace.


Not really, plus the Forest of Menos, Karakura Riders, and even the Zapaktou spirit arc all can be considered canon given that Kubo had plan the former two to be in the manga and worked with the anime staff with the latter



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Indeed. Even one of the Noahs (lulu bell) was introduced in the anime before she appeared in the manga.


Lulu Bell was first mentioned in the battle of the black order headquarters in the manga. However, in the anime, she appears earlier to slow down the Exorcists as they try to find Cross Marian.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 3, 2010)

*



			You're joking right? The anime adaptation of D.Grayman was terrible also "share of fillers?" pratically 50% of the entire anime was filler and bad ones at that. Animation was sub-par Fairy Tail equivalent of low budgeted from a high profile studio in this case Gonzo who don't have a good track record themselves unlike A-1 and Satelight. And of course the inconclusive ending to put the final nail in the coffin.
		
Click to expand...


Actually only season two was filler and some of that was base off the D.Gray-man novels




			I don't know what the hell he's talking about since the anime was canceled after 100 or so episodes due to running out of material and the manga not being a steady schedule anymore. A much better example would be Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood which not only had consistently good animation it also got through all it's material by it's ends run something D.Grayman didn't do.
		
Click to expand...





			For one, if the DGM anime got cancelled because the manga has a shitty schedule, can you really blame the anime for that? If it was 50% filler then it at least tried to survive despite not having new material from the manga.
		
Click to expand...


The reason why TMS Entertainment stop producing that the anime was that Katsura Hoshino had put D.Gray-man on hold due to her health then the manga went from being a weekly installment to a monthly one.*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> Actually only season two was filler and some of that was base off the D.Gray-man novels
> *


*
Filler was present in the first, third and last season of the anime and whether they were based on the novel is irrelevant. 50% of the anime was filler




Animeblue said:




The reason why TMS Entertainment stop producing that the anime was that Katsura Hoshino had put D.Gray-man on hold due to her health then the manga went from being a weekly installment to a monthly one.

Click to expand...

Stop nitpicking, they ran out of material to cover due to the conflicting schedules of the manga in Jump and the fact that the series had just gotten back from hiatus when the anime was coverng the Invasion of the Order arc
Two things I'll like to fix
1) It was her wrist that had gotten sprained so the series was put on indefinite hiatus six months after the anime ended, the serialization of the manga was still going in JUMP even when the anime ended.

2) The move wasn't made until more than a year after the anime ended*


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2010)

Can we just quit the Off-Topic posts?  If you guys wanna continue, then move to the Anime forums.  Leave it outta the Manga area


----------



## Gallant (Aug 3, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> can I get a link ?



Sorry to keep you waiting. I was having some internet problems and had to talk to my provider. I just downloaded the raw off IRC and uploaded it now.

Shunkan Heroism


----------



## Batman McAwesome (Aug 3, 2010)

Gallant said:


> I honestly can't say. It looks like Vic scanned the one shot from last week(Shunkan Heroism) but I can't see the one from 2 weeks ago listed.



It's scanned now. To the ircmobile.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 3, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Sorry to keep you waiting. I was having some internet problems and had to talk to my provider. I just downloaded the raw off IRC and uploaded it now.
> 
> Shunkan Heroism



Thanks man     .


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah that one shot seems pretty cool .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll give this a look too . Is this the table tennis one ? If it is I love it already .



It's the one with Yokai.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 4, 2010)

A delinquent manga then one about Yokai.. good thing I don't give too much of a shit about originality .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 4, 2010)

Has WSJ ever had a long running delinquent-theme manga?

I have no idea what was going on in either one-shots. It looked like everyone was just arguing in both one-shots. I really did like the artwork for the  yokai-themed one-shot. I prefer the art style over Nurarihyon.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

Today is One Piece 13th anniversary


> Jump #36
> ONE PIECE - Eiichiro Oda(First title pages in color!!)
> Rakko 11 - Kazuya Hiramaru(Center title pages in color!!)
> Kuronomanshonn - Yahagi Hayato ⁄ Kentarou Hidano(Center title pages in color!!)
> ...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Slam dunk was a deliquent manga.
Beelzebub is a deliquent manga.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2010)

And isn't SWOT one, too?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 4, 2010)

Full ToC for this week is out.



> Issue 36-37
> One Piece (cover)
> Naruto
> Bakuman
> ...



I always love seeing Toriko and Sket Dance in the top 5.



I have to get a better look at this later but it looks nice so far.


----------



## handofjustice (Aug 4, 2010)

Tis a tragedy that Psyren is so low, it deserves to be higher, glad that piece of shit Bleach is lower but it deserves a spot right next to Metallica.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Today is One Piece 13th anniversary
> 
> 
> > Jump #36
> ...



Is that otter 11 from Bakuman? 

Thats awesome


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

Jump #36-37
Poster for heroines from Jump by Kawashita Mizuki (author of Ichigo 100%, Ane Dokii, etc.)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 4, 2010)

NICE THANKS!!!


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2010)

:dataoi


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

Where's Hilda? THIS BLASPHEMY!!!! 

But at least dat Aoi is up there.

And does that suppose to be Medaka in the back? 

Where is she????


FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Gallant (Aug 4, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Where's Hilda? THIS BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> But at least dat Aoi is up there.
> 
> ...



I guess Kawashita sees Aoi as the heroine and not Hilda lol.

Medaka is in the back with the blue hair and giant boobs hanging over Azuki's head.

The great thing about her being the main character is she gets to be on the regular double issue covers with all the main characters and also anything involving the female lead characters. Win/win situation here.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

Gallant said:


> I guess Kawashita sees Aoi as the heroine and not Hilda lol.



It's  Blasphemy I tell you.

Hilda too good for the cover anyway. 



> Medaka is in the back with the blue hair and giant boobs hanging over Azuki's head.



I knew it was her, she looks way different though, but that is to be expected.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2010)

Since I forgot, can anyone explain to me how the rankings,ratings work again? Or if it's easier, just link the Bakuman chapter where it was explained.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 4, 2010)

They base it off of the personal rankings that readers send in after reading a Jump issue , and ranking which series they liked the most and which the least that week . Some series are exceptional though (Jaguar is always at the bottom I believe)


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Jump #36-37
> Poster for heroines from Jump by Kawashita Mizuki (author of Ichigo 100%, Ane Dokii, etc.)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Thanks


I was wondering who's the girl in the bottom left?

also who's the girl number 2 from the left at the top?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I was wondering who's the girl in the bottom left?
> ...



List of characters:

Front centre : Nami and Sakura (easily tellable)

Right of Nami, position :
Nami --> Orihime --> Miho (Bakuman) --- /Rin (Toriko)
......................................................... \- Kagura (Gintama)
Left of Sakura :
...............Tamako Sensei (Inumaru) <---Tsurara (Nurarihon) --\
Reiko (Kochikame) <---Himeko (Sket Dance) <--- Kyoko (Reborn) <---Sakura

Top Roll :
Amamiya --> Shino (heroine of Metallica Metalluca) --> Shinya (Hogenshitsu no Shinigami) --> Takana Shirakawa (Pyuu to Fuku! Jaguar) --> Chika-chan (note: the little girl) (Shonen Shikku) ---> Hana (Oumagatoki Zoo) --> Riko/Coach (Kuroko no Basket) --> Nene (SWOT) --> Medaka (Medaka Box) --> Aoi (Beelzebub)

Now that I look at it longer.... is it just me, or does anybody else feel like we're playing a dating sim with the JUMP girls?? (oh god, that would be a dream come true!!!) I mean, Nami is "handing out" the ice cream in the picture.... and I think, Kawashita's art is actually perfect for it!!!


----------



## Jugger (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for telling who is who


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

I give her this, she draws some of the females better than what their are in  their respective manga.

She did mess up some though. Ex: Nami doesn't have her tattoo.

I want to see more of this though, I nominate Kubo for the next one.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 4, 2010)

Nami, Medaka, Aoi and Rin :33

lol @ Sakura


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2010)

Reiko....

I really didn't expect that, She look so differant in this art style and way way better imo

compared to the old style


oh well looks like there wasn't a new manga to look into anyway 


thanks for telling who's who


the other girl i asked about being from metallica isn't good either due to the series liely soon ending so not worth starting at


It's her and Orihime that catch my eye here, well there poses are kinda similar


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 4, 2010)

I just have to say, that the latest chapter of Naruto, was probably some of the worst fucking shit *ever*.

The level of hamfist is of the fucking chart with this one.
Kishimoto has proven to be on the same level of fail as Kubo Tite with this abortion.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 4, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Nami, Medaka, Aoi and Rin :33
> 
> *lol @ Sakura*



Desperately trying to fit in with the other girls.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

@Afterglow
Wrong thread to express your negative opinion


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> @Afterglow
> Wrong thread to express your negative opinion



It's either this thread or battling hundreds of inbred Narutards who love any shit Kishimoto puts out regardless of content, on their turf.

Like saying you're a Jew while in a mosque.

Also, since this thread is about "*anything* relating to WSJ", 
don't tell me what I can and can't write when it's well within what you're allowed to write.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

^This thread is primarily discuss WSJ ingeneral not assorted chapters, there's already sub forms for those separate series as well, if you'd like to vent out your own disapproval of this week's chapter please do it in the Naruto compliant thread, not here


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I just have to say, that the latest chapter of Naruto, was probably some of the worst fucking shit *ever*.
> 
> The level of hamfist is of the fucking chart with this one.
> Kishimoto has proven to be on the same level of fail as Kubo Tite with this abortion.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2010)

:datmedaka


----------



## AfterGlow (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> ^This thread is primarily discuss WSJ ingeneral not assorted chapters, there's already sub forms for those separate series as well, if you'd like to vent out your own disapproval of this week's chapter please do it in the Naruto compliant thread, not here



Somebody didn't read what I wrote...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 4, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> Somebody didn't read what I wrote...



You said you didn't feel like dealing with Naruto fans...and still irregardless it's still not what this thread is here for. so yes go somewhere else to whine about the recent Naruto chapter.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Jump #36-37
> Poster for heroines from Jump by Kawashita Mizuki (author of Ichigo 100%, Ane Dokii, etc.)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



...

...

...Where's Rukia? The only girl outta the Big Three I was waiting for, and she's ABSENT?!  I don't believe it!  Are you seriously telling me that Orihime is more important than Rukia?  I'm...I'm shocked 

Other than that, man, Amamiya is waaay over in the corner.  The artist did her justice though.  And Aoi (I expected Hilda, but it's alright) and Medaka on the other side, lovely.  And Azuki in the bottom, nearly missed her. 

And I don't know the other people but, all in all, it's a very nicely done piece.  I commend the artist.  What's his/her name, again?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2010)

Kawashita Mizuki. 
It is in the post you quoted.


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Kawashita Mizuki.
> It is in the post you quoted.



...

...

*looks into my own post*

...

...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


This isn't the first time Rukia's been cut from an assortment of group JUMP spreads. She was replaced with Orihime on two separate occasions, the 2006 Valentines Day with all the JUMP heroines spread and the Summer heroine cover, apparently fans were pissed off on both occasions considering that Rukia is the 2nd mots popular character in the series


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 4, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> This isn't the first time Rukia's been cut from an assortment of group JUMP spreads. She was replaced with Orihime on two separate occasions, *the 2006 Valentines Day* with all the JUMP heroines spread and the *Summer heroine cover*, apparently fans were pissed off on both occasions considering that Rukia is the 2nd mots popular character in the series



The first one I completely understand since Orihime has actually spoken her feeling aloud.  The SECOND one though threw me.  Really?  Even on a Heroine Cover, Rukia is taken out?  That's really surprising...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 4, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> The first one I completely understand since Orihime has actually spoken her feeling aloud.  The SECOND one though threw me.  Really?  Even on a Heroine Cover, Rukia is taken out?  That's really surprising...


I guess some might argue that Rukia is too..."butch"


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2010)

She could have squeezed in one more girl in there or at least eliminate the ones to be soon cut unless a miracle happens, looks at Metallica Metalluca. 


And then, put in Hilda!


----------



## valerian (Aug 5, 2010)

Big lol at Sakura


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2010)

Sakura is a waste of space. Rukia should be in that spot


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2010)

Y'all blaming the wrong character. At least you can say she's the heroine of Naruto, no matter how irrelevant she is at the moment. 

Metallica Metalluca: Shino 
Oumagatoki Zoo: Hana 
SWOT: Nene 
Shonen Shikku: Chika

Now this, I'm not amused. 

And none of them holds a candle to Hilda.


----------



## xzgvbfvx (Aug 5, 2010)

Orihime? For real.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Nene. I kind of like her.

The rest I don't know about because I don't read their respective manga.


----------



## Jugger (Aug 5, 2010)

i don?t see hilda as a heroine more like mentor.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 5, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> This isn't the first time Rukia's been cut from an assortment of group JUMP spreads. She was replaced with Orihime on two separate occasions, the 2006 Valentines Day with all the JUMP heroines spread and the Summer heroine cover, apparently fans were pissed off on both occasions considering that Rukia is the 2nd mots popular character in the series



actually as far as i recall the past 2 popuilarity polls Rukia have been third(orihime wasn't in the top of the last one if i remember right10)

Hitsugaya was second and in the latest he was First as far as i recall


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

Jugger said:


> i don?t see hilda as a heroine more like mentor.



But...she's practically Be'el's mother!  Of course, she's the main female!



Akatora said:


> actually as far as i recall the past 2 popuilarity polls Rukia have been third(orihime wasn't in the top of the last one if i remember right10)
> 
> Hitsugaya was second and in the latest he was First as far as i recall



His point still stands, though.  Unless, you're saying Hitsu should have been in the pic...   Rukia is popular and faaarrr more than Orihime.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 5, 2010)

Akatora said:


> actually as far as i recall the past 2 popuilarity polls Rukia have been third(orihime wasn't in the top of the last one if i remember right10)
> 
> Hitsugaya was second and in the latest he was First as far as i recall


Actually she was the 2nd most popularity character for the first two polls and drop to third in the 3rd poll, the latest and 4th poll have Rukia at second, ahead of Ichigo and below Hitsugaya, Orihime has only dropped out of the top ten once in the 2nd poll but regain it in the 3rd poll and is currently 8th in the 4th poll.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 5, 2010)

WOW if Rukia is more popular than the main protagonist that alone should warrant her being on the spread. 
Maybe its her size?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> WOW if Rukia is more popular than the main protagonist that alone should warrant her being on the spread.
> *Maybe its her size?*



Nah, that's not it, cause Amamiya from Psyren is just as short as her.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 5, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> WOW if Rukia is more popular than the main protagonist that alone should warrant her being on the spread.
> *Maybe its her size?*


Well....Sakura is on the spread 


Tayimus said:


> Nah, that's not it, cause Amamiya from Psyren is just as short as her.


Oh that sort of size


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

I thought he was referring to her height...? 

But yeah 

EDIT- I see where your mind goes, Choco...


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2010)

She got small boobies .


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 5, 2010)

So does Amamiya.  

Well, she's _supposed_ to have small boobies.  The artist didn't really show it that way in the pic


----------



## Corran (Aug 6, 2010)

Well big boobs don't make a character any sexier somtimes. I find Rukia way hotter than Orihime so I'm very fucking confused as to why Orihime is there. Heroine my ass.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2010)

Devil Clutch Oneshot 
Chapter 78


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 11, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Devil Clutch Oneshot
> Chapter 78



It is good  a bit too much resembling Defense Devil/Ao no Exorcist and the annoying shounen stereotype of "resolve = flame = power" but it was a nice and funny reading


----------



## Jugger (Aug 11, 2010)

If i remember right Devil clutch was one of the highest ranking oneshot that i have seen. I don?t know who it ranked but somebody did it in jump.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't like the art style.

The owl is awesome, though.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2010)

That one shot wasn't bad . I like mangas about demons and such . 

Hopefully more get scanned


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Beelzebub is 10 times better than the reborn shit for godsake...


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Beelzebub is 10 times better than the reborn shit for godsake...



It helps that it been around longer and it has an anime, huge fanbase.  

I expecting boost in sells for Beelzebub once the anime starts rolling around.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> It helps that it been around longer and it has an anime, *huge fanbase*.
> 
> I expecting boost in sells for Beelzebub once the anime starts rolling around.



The fan girls are not to be under estimated 

Yaoi


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The fan girls are not to be under estimated
> 
> Yaoi






I was going to put that in my post, but last time I said something like that. Somebody got butthurt for some reason.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> I was going to put that in my post, but last time I said something like that. Somebody got butthurt for some reason.


Butthurt 
Yaoi 

DOHOHOHO


----------



## Skylit (Aug 11, 2010)

Devil Cllutch doesn't seem bad. 

I like that the author says that "religion" is bad and such things.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 11, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Butthurt
> Yaoi
> 
> DOHOHOHO



Yaoi ? More like YEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOW . 

Get it ? Get it ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yaoi ? More like YEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOW .
> 
> Get it ? Get it ?



I see what you did there


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 12, 2010)

I like the concept, but the artwork is cartoonish and the protagonist looks like a caricature of Fairytail's protagonist. I'm amused at how, while reading the one-shot, a TRPG/SRPG called _Disgaea _ popped into my head. The protagonist of the game is a demon prince who battles angels and demons.Good game. I would hope to see the protagonist fight demons also if it gets serialized.

Do all Golden Future Cup one-shots get serialized?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 12, 2010)

One Piece continues to dominate in sales. The series just continues to get more massive.

Kuroko has been pulling ahead of Beelzebub these last few volumes too despite the former's current ToC slump.



Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Do all Golden Future Cup one-shots get serialized?



Nah, only the winner of each year gets serialized in the spring of the following year normally.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 13, 2010)

Shunkan Heroism Oneshot 
Chapter 78


----------



## Blinky (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh goody more one shot scans .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

Not a bad oneshot

And dat heroine


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 13, 2010)

Pretty good oneshot, but do we really need another story about a school delinquent? Also didn't care for the catch phrase.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol, Bleach. Bakuman overtook Bleach and is third now. 

So right now people should stop calling it big three. As for now, there is only "big two".


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Shunkan Heroism Oneshot
> Chapter 78


I like Shino, she's cool and there's fun in the oneshot as well. I'm game for seeing it as a series. Clearly the male lead is doomed to cook for her.  Even though it is made obvious that he's the hero it was still fun to see it happening.


Hokenshitsu (保健室の死神) moved up the slightest bit! Wooot. XD


----------



## Unknown (Aug 14, 2010)

And Toriko and Nuramago is going up..., in no time they'll be above Bleach and Reborn...


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 14, 2010)

And Psyren went down...  Again...

I just don't get it.  What does Psyren NOT have that it's not more popular?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 14, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> And Psyren went down...  Again...
> 
> I just don't get it.  What does Psyren NOT have that it's not more popular?


An anime


----------



## illmatic (Aug 14, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Lol, Bleach. Bakuman overtook Bleach and is third now.
> 
> So right now people should stop calling it big three. As for now, there is only "big two".



Bleach is part of the big 3 in jump vol sales


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Lol, Bleach. Bakuman overtook Bleach and is third now.
> 
> So right now people should stop calling it big three. As for now, there is only "big two".



I will still call it the big three just because you said to stop calling it the big three.

Because I'm a rebel.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I will still call it the big three just because you said to stop calling it the big three.
> 
> Because I'm a rebel.



That's so rebelious I wish I could be like you


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 14, 2010)

Tayimus said:


> And Psyren went down...  Again...
> 
> I just don't get it.  What does Psyren NOT have that it's not more popular?



It's really baffling, if i was Iwashiro sensei i'll add a lot of fanservice to save the day (it'll ruin the pacing but is better than be axed), Fairy Tail docet


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> That's so rebelious I wish I could be like you



Yeah, that's why chicks dig me


----------



## Gallant (Aug 14, 2010)

Sket Dance and Bakuman had the biggest gains over the past 10 weeks which is great in my book. Toriko and Medaka increased too so I am happy about that as well. 



illmatic said:


> Bleach is part of the big 3 in jump vol sales



That has more to do with Togashi being a lazy bastard more than anything else since Hunter x Hunter sells more. 

Bleach would most likely need its anime to end first before it does any kind of major slipping in sales though we routinely see it slip in the ToC. Anyone desperate to try to keep it in Naruto and One Piece's league(numbers-wise it isn't) can be thankful for that at least.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 15, 2010)

People in 2chan aren't sure if it's real, since it's too early?...

*Issue 38 Bottom 5:*
Medaka 
Psyren
Kuroko
Shonen Shikku
Metallica

Jaguar (CP, end)

*Issue 39:*
Lead CP: Bakuman
CP: Golden Future Cup, Reborn, Gintama (important announcement)


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 15, 2010)

Jaguar ending? I'm almost completely sure that this is fake.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 15, 2010)

Metallica has been bad almost on the level Medaka but yet that remains higher
hmmmm
Psyren is just.........


----------



## Blinky (Aug 15, 2010)

Psyren is just..... awesome .


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 15, 2010)

Why doesn't Psyren have an anime.
I mean Fairy Tail has one...


----------



## Gallant (Aug 15, 2010)

Medaka had a good few weeks and even though it fell, I can live with it being 5th from last this time. What happens at the end of November should be interesting based on if Jump brings in 2 series or 3 series. 3 will be a nightmare for somebody I'm sure.



Edward Newgate said:


> People in 2chan aren't sure if it's real, since it's too early?...



People aren't sure because it was like 12 hours early and Jaguar ending wasn't announced anywhere in last week's issue or previews. Jaguar ending should be a huge deal as its been around for 10 years now and had ToC immunity.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 15, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> Why doesn't Psyren have an anime.
> I mean Fairy Tail has one...



Fairy Tail also sells 5 times more



Edward Newgate said:


> People in 2chan aren't sure if it's real, since it's too early?...
> *Issue 39:*
> Lead CP: Bakuman
> CP: Golden Future Cup, Reborn, Gintama *(important announcement)*


*
* another movie?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 18, 2010)

Jump #38 (08/23) : 

Bleach (Cover & Color Page)
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Bakuman
Nurarihyon No Mago (Color Page)
Reborn
Inumaru Dashi
Special Chapter: Gag Manga Biyori
Gintama
SWOT
Uno Tomoya / One Shot (Color, Golden Future Cup)



Kochikame
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Belzeebub
Hokenshitsu No Shinigami
Skate Dance
Medaka Box
Psyren
Kuroko No Basket
Shonen Shikku
Metallica Metalluca
Jaguar (End)

Ichigo Kurosaki On cover of the magazine.
Yammy is on the spine.

*#39 (08/30) :* 
Lead Color Page: Bakuman
Color Page : Reborn, Gintama (important announcement)
Ogura Y?ya / One Shot (Color, Golden Future Cup)


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 18, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Jump #38 (08/23) :
> 
> Bleach (Cover & Color Page)
> One Piece
> ...



It's good to see Toriko at the top



> Skate Dance


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 18, 2010)

Ifrit. said:


> Why doesn't Psyren have an anime.
> I mean Fairy Tail has one...


Does Psyren have superfluous fanservice?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 23, 2010)

Bottom 5 From Heiji-sama @ MH



> #39 :
> Kochi Kame
> Swot
> Dôbutsu
> ...



Not seeing Jaguar at the bottom anymore feels so weird.

One Piece taking several weeks break. 

Oh and SWOT tanked. Is anyone surprised?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 23, 2010)

Why is OP absent?

And awesome, Toriko in 4th.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

dat Toriko    .


----------



## Gallant (Aug 23, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Why is OP absent?



There will be a chapter this week but after that there won't be one until Issue 43 it seems like.

If I was a betting man, I'd say Oda is gearing up to push the manga into the new world phase what with recent developments.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 23, 2010)

One Piece absent until 43? Good lord, Oda must be planning some monumental shit. Makes me think a time skip is more likely since Naruto had similar absences before it got one if I remember right.

Minus the news about OP I can't complain much.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

I think this week's OP will show the rest of the straw hats that weren't featured in last week's chapter and then the time-skip will be the chapter printed in issue #43. 

Zoo hasn't even reached eight chapters yet and is in the bottom. Is this the worst year of the decade for new serialization?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 23, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Zoo hasn't even reached eight chapters yet and is in the bottom. Is this the worst year of the decade for new serialization?



No, there have been several. It works in cycles. There are periods of break outs and periods where almost everything dies.

2004 was a break out year. Almost everything in the following years died. 2008 and 2009 were a few more so that means don't expect anything to live unless it unseats a current series. Or more older ones end.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I think this week's OP will show the rest of the straw hats that weren't featured in last week's chapter and then the time-skip will be the chapter printed in issue #43.
> 
> Zoo hasn't even reached eight chapters yet and is in the bottom. Is this the worst year of the decade for new serialization?



A shame really since , judging from the two scanned chapters , it's pretty good .


----------



## Skylit (Aug 23, 2010)

:lolSWOT

:datToriko

:damnOP


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha, Oda must be planning something huge.

I'll be looking forward to it


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Aug 23, 2010)

I wonder if aspiring mangaka that enter the golden future cup follow these patterns.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Skylit said:


> :lolSWOT
> 
> :datToriko
> 
> :damnOP



Sums things up pretty well .



Mist Puppet said:


> Haha, Oda must be planning something huge.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to it



T-T-T-T-T-T-T-T-TIMESKIP .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2010)

So we can expect chapter 598 to come out on the 29/9? since Issue 43# is coming out on 4/10... unless I made a mistake.


----------



## Rowel (Aug 23, 2010)

One Piece's chapter 598 will come out on the 29/9, right?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2010)

> #39 :
> Kochi Kame
> Swot
> D?butsu
> ...



2010 isn't looking too great for SJ so far.

They even put  Oumagadoki down there, it's not even qualified for ranking yet. 

One Piece.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 23, 2010)

ok, so i'm confused. after this weeks chapter, one piece will be going on a break for how many weeks ??


----------



## Gallant (Aug 23, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> ok, so i'm confused. after this weeks chapter, one piece will be going on a break for how many weeks ??



Either 3 or 4 weeks.

3 weeks if it comes back in issue 43. 4 weeks if it comes back in issue 44. This week is issue 39.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 24, 2010)

> 04/10 - Shûeisha - Shônen Shikku #02 (End) 420 Yens


So Shikku is ending first, huh?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> So Shikku is ending first, huh?



Only a matter of time before Metallica Metalluca gets the boot.


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Only a matter of time before *Metallica Metalluca* gets the boot.



Seriously it's not so unique as it seemed at first.

Still i give it some chances to 'survive'.Who knows.


----------



## Winzerd (Aug 24, 2010)

^





			
				Drmke from MH said:
			
		

> No surprise there except I thought Metallica would go first, but I'm sure its next. I actually hope another series goes as well. The more of these bottom dwellers Jump gets rid of the better chance we get of actually getting a new series that is good and sticks.




Ohh man.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 24, 2010)

I wonder if Shounen jumps will have any promotions for the new One Piece?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 25, 2010)

> Issue #39 ToC
> 
> Bakuman (Cover)
> One Piece
> ...



The Gintama announcement is the DVD for the movie being released on 12/15.

Toriko in the top 3 again is a great thing and Sket in the top 5 is even better. It is nice that there is enough fodder on the bottom to save other series for a while.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Metallica is screwed .


----------



## Gallant (Aug 25, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Metallica is screwed .



Jump series debut in twos and die in twos. Or sometimes threes. Unless Jump lets one of the new series die first its number is about up along with Shonen Shikku. Definitely should be before the mid 40s at any rate.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 25, 2010)

Poor Doubutsuen isn't far behind it


----------



## illmatic (Aug 25, 2010)

Shonen Shikku is 1st dead.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 25, 2010)

With One Piece gone for four weeks looks like Naruto will be Jump's top dog for the month of September, let's hope it's return will be glorious


Gallant said:


> The Gintama announcement is the DVD for the movie being released on 12/15.


Figures that much since Sorachi hasn't made nearly enough material for the anime to return with a new season, but great to see that the movie is finally being release


Gallant said:


> *Toriko in the top 3 again* is a great thing and Sket in the top 5 is even better. It is nice that there is enough fodder on the bottom to save other series for a while.


This puts a big smile on my face, everyone's been doing well except Bleach which has been stagnant in the ranks as of let and hasn't regain it's spot in the top three in months


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be cool if One Piece returned with a double chapter to kick off the post time skip.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

Batman McAwesome said:


> Chapter 3 is translated, but it's currently "reserved" for another group that doesn't seem like they want to do anything with it.



Seriously ? What's the point of that ? 

EDIT : 



> Reserved for BakanaHaven. (For now, if I don't see any progress by the next weeks, the deal's off and I'll switch back to free usage.)



Seems fair enough...


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

One Piece having after 4 weeks 50 pages it would be freakin awesome.


----------



## MdB (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't count on it.


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

I know, for shonen jump to have 50 pages (even after 4 weeks break) for a series is quite rare.


----------



## Zaino (Aug 26, 2010)

That would be so cool though, I think One Piece is popular enough to get one, but then again its Shounen


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Were any more one-shots scanned ?


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2010)

Zaino said:


> That would be so cool though, I think One Piece is popular enough to get one, but then again its Shounen


what does being shounen has to do with it?


----------



## Zaino (Aug 28, 2010)

8 said:


> what does being shounen has to do with it?



Shounen Jump never gives special 50 page chapters to a series unless its the first chapter or if its the last chapter.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

MdB said:


> Don't count on it.



Sadly this very well may be the case here .

Oh and what Blinky said .


----------



## Superstars (Aug 28, 2010)

Just as long as the entirety of Jump doesn't have a four week break.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

The best we'll get are a cover and color pages, I expect that issue of JUMP to be sold out in it's first printing giving how big the occasion is


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

Cover and color pages easily, maybe 24 pages at best as well.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2010)

I would kill for 50 pages


----------



## Skylit (Aug 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I would kill for 50 pages



All of us would.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I would kill for 50 pages



I have .

I was majorly disapointed chapter 500 didn't get a significant page increase .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I have .
> 
> I was majorly disapointed chapter 500 didn't get a significant page increase .



Yes Oda's reward for writing 500 chapters ? More work


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Naturaly . 

After all it is the work that should be the reward here , not the money


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

One Piece should be 50 pages a chapter . And it should come out every day .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

Whoa Whoa Whoa guys! This isn't Ultra Jump! 

Oda needs to take his time to make the genius flow through, you don't want him to end up like Oh Great!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> One Piece should be 200 pages a chapter . And it should come out every second .



Fixed                        .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa guys! This isn't Ultra Jump!
> 
> Oda needs to take his time to make the genius flow through, you don't want him to end up like Oh Great!



I wish Oh!Great was his real name


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Blame the Japanese naming laws .

He should come to america for that though .


----------



## illmatic (Aug 28, 2010)

50 page One Piece upon its return is out of the question.

A omake chap would be more likely.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

I found out there is already a manga out there about table tennis . I'm all dehyped now .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

But does that one include _aliens _?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I found out there is already a manga out there about table tennis . I'm all dehyped now .



There's a manga for everything........... EVERYTHING!

Try going through an online manga site directory, like mangafox.

You'll be surprise.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But does that one include _aliens _?



No . 

Re-hyped :WOW


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

There's a manga about constructions workers fighting an alien race of deconstruction and construction robots bent out to rebuild the world!

.........There's also a manga about breast milk and somehow the catholic church is involved 

Yes there's a manga about anything


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

Find a manga about a vigilante priest


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Find a manga about a vigilante priest


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

NEEDLESS doesn't count  since Adam Blade is not really a priest  

You didn't expect that I read NEEDLESS  

Also that scene was fucking hilarious .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> NEEDLESS doesn't count  since Adam Blade is not really a priest
> 
> You didn't expect that I read NEEDLESS


Damn, saw right through me


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> No .
> 
> Re-hyped :WOW



You know, I'm in the mood for crushing somebody excitement. 

But since you seem like a nice guy, I'll let you keep your hype.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

How could you possibly crush my hype ?


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2010)

Blinky said:


> How could you possibly crush my hype ?



By introducing a table tennis manga with aliens to you, it seems like your excited by this table tennis alien thing from SJ.

I probably can find one on MF in shoujo form. 




Edit: just found a high school musical manga. 

Link removed

A lot of shitistic manga out there.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2010)

It can't possibly already exist  



..........


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh boy is this unintentionaly creepy  .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 29, 2010)

That guy looks like an awesome p*d*p****


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Oh boy is this unintentionaly creepy  .



....except it's intentional . NEEDLESS is sort of a parody/satire .



Edward Newgate said:


> That guy looks like an awesome p*d*p****



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDEQLR2xrOQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 29, 2010)

I meant in the light of recent events .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 29, 2010)

Well that kind of stuff ain't just recent  

Anyway waay too off-topic . 

ONE PIEEEEECE


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 30, 2010)

Eiichiro Yoda


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2010)

I didnt know this thread existed.

I need mah OP fix


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 30, 2010)

ArtieBoy said:


> Eiichiro Yoda



"Timeskip Nami's breast bigger I make"


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Well he did just introduce the force to One Piece .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> "Timeskip Nami's breast bigger I make"



Hooray 




.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 30, 2010)

Yall know who Daigo Umehera is?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Yall know who Daigo Umehera is?



..... Yeah the Street Fighter guy .


----------



## Gallant (Aug 31, 2010)

From Negative Syndicate on MH



> Issue 40 Bottom 5:
> Inumaru
> Metallica
> Medaka Box
> ...



New series on their way. One of the last ones are out. Should be interesting to see if anything else gets axed next week.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

Metallica went up and Oumagadoki went down


----------



## Gallant (Aug 31, 2010)

May or may not be right since people are trying to figure out if our preview provider is really calling it quits or not. Take it with a grain of salt until the full ToC comes out on Wednesday I guess.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll choose not to believe that .


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 31, 2010)

> Issue 40 Bottom 5:
> Inumaru
> Metallica
> Medaka Box
> ...



Metallica finishing ahead of MB? WTF IS THIS BLASPHEMY!!! 

lies I tell you, lies!

Edit: Just looked at the chapter the rankings was based on, if the chapter number was right, it consisted of nothing but mini aizen/harem looking guy propping his feet up on a desk. 

If the rankings are truth, no wonder MB  did so badly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, that chapter was pretty boring. A fucking monologue with Kumagawa is confusing.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Metallica is fourth last ? I guess there is stil nothing much to hope for yet . Wonder if te break will somehow boost it's ranking or not .


----------



## p0l3r (Aug 31, 2010)

Do they axe a manga every couple weeks? If anything goes I hope its MB. =/ Then they can bring back double arts. -.-

I just read Kuroko no Basket its premise about passing is alright but the story is friggen cheesy and lame =/


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2010)

Bleach is getting another colorspread 

They should give One Piece anot-


----------



## hussamb (Aug 31, 2010)

they didnt canceled metallica yet!!!!
any way no OP for 4 weeks, so i think they will give it some chance...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 31, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Bleach is getting another colorspread
> 
> They should give One Piece anot-



It's been down in the rankings so it makes sense but still it's had more colorspreads in the past month than any JUMP title has had within a year


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 31, 2010)

Wonder how long Toriko will enjoy that third spot, or better yet, go up?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Four weeks , no less , no more .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 31, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Metallica is fourth last ? I guess there is stil nothing much to hope for yet . Wonder if te break will somehow boost it's ranking or not .



It's too fucking high right now .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 31, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Yall know who Daigo Umehera is?


yea i know him.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QfmP-Pwo-U&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Sep 1, 2010)

Beelzebub gets an anime before Toriko


----------



## Gallant (Sep 1, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Beelzebub gets an anime before Toriko



With a lot more filler because of it I'd imagine. Though that hardly stopped Bleach's anime and whatever you want to call Reborn's 10 minutes of new content per episode. Though this may confirm my thoughts about the manga.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Gallant said:


> With a lot more filler because of it I'd imagine. Though that hardly stopped Bleach's anime and whatever you want to call Reborn's 10 minutes of new content per episode. Though this may confirm my thoughts about the manga.



Was it said how long it'll run ? It could only be 30 eps for all we know .


----------



## Gallant (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Was it said how long it'll run ? It could only be 30 eps for all we know .



No details other than the date and that its being animated. But I'd imagine since Jump has poured a lot of resources into it they may hope to manage 50 episodes at least.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Wait I thought Toriko already had an anime ? 

Is confused .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

Heiji-sama@MH said:
			
		

> Jump #40 (06/09) :
> Beelzebub (Lead Color & Cover)
> Naruto
> Toriko
> ...



You can calm down now, Blinky. It was fake. I think Toriko only had an OVA or OAD. I dunno, I don't follow the series.

Edit: 



			
				ANN said:
			
		

> This year's 31st issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Monday that the Jump Super Anime Tour 2010 will have Beelzebub and Toriko as the event's main anime projects. It will be the first original anime project for the Beelzebub manga and the second one for the Toriko manga (after last year's Jump Super Anime Tour).
> 
> Source:


----------



## Soranushi (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome~ Beelzebub is getting an anime:ho.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> It's been down in the rankings so it makes sense but still it's had more colorspreads in the past month than any JUMP title has had within a year



That's one reason....but the main two reason BLEACH gets a buttload of Colorspreads is: 

- (1. That this is "The Year of Bleach" 

- (2. Kubo can draw and color pretty damn fast.

Hell I wouldn't put it past him to be able to churn out Colored Chapters monthly if Jump wanted to pay him more.

_*Looks at TOC above*_

I figured Bleach wouldn't be getting another CP so soon with it having 2 last month....but it's bound to get one sometime in September though.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 1, 2010)

Toriko is second


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder what the new series is gonna be about.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Why post OP's name in the TOC if it's absent you sick motherfuckers ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> You can calm down now, Blinky.



Thank fuck !



Edward Newgate said:


> Toriko is second



It'll do for now


----------



## left4lol (Sep 1, 2010)

Hell yeah toriko and bakuman in top 3.
now if we can just make naruto out of top 3.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

Heiji-sama@MH said:
			
		

> *Sakaki Kenji / Enigma
> *
> 
> 
> ...



So this will likely be another sports manga. Someone should do a Tron-like sports manga. I'd read that.

I really do wish KHR, Naruto and Bleach would fall into the lower half of the TOC.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

As long as it's not Soccer I'd give it a try


----------



## Jugger (Sep 1, 2010)

I think that Nurarihyon no mago gets most color pages it gets one in every month. Thats not a bad thing.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> As long as it's not Soccer I'd give it a try



Why ? Soccer is the _real_ football , not ya know , the _foot_ball where you carry the ball in your _hands _ (I am being honest about that though )

But I never read any soccer mangas . I only watched the Captain Tsubasa anime , so......I can't imagine what a chapter of that is like


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Why ? Soccer is the _real_ football , not ya know , the _foot_ball where you carry the ball in your _hands _ (I am being honest about that though )



I'm Irish so I don't consider American football real football . Anyway I just find Soccer dull . I'd read the shit out of a rugby manga though .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Wasn't Eyeshield a rugby manga ? I never read it .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

No, it's a football manga.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

No it was American football .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I'm American, so when someone says "football" I automatically think of the contact sport with a brown, oval-shape ball. I just looked on Eyeshield 21 Wikipedia page, I Had no idea it ran in jump from 02-09.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Well I'm American, so when someone says "football" I automatically think of the contact sport with a brown, oval-shape ball.



I was replying to San Juan .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I was replying to San Juan .






10char


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

So....have all the Golden Cup one shots been published yet ?

And if so how many have been scanned ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah I was late  



San Juan Wolf said:


> So....have all the Golden Cup one shots been published yet ?
> 
> And if so how many have been scanned ?



Alien table tennis manga


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

And Sengoku period manga ? 

I'm interested cause so many thing it's gonna suck .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember seeing the raw to some one-shot about Youkai .... The art was nice


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm making a thread about it actualy .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't think you can make threads about one-shots . Isn't that why they have the recommendations thingy ?


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 1, 2010)

enigma doesn't look least bit interesting imo
2010 underwhelming _so far_


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

Well maybe that's because they canned like five or six new series before reaching chapter 20 this year .

Those idiots at jump expect everything to be an instant hit nowadays .


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wasn't Eyeshield a rugby manga ? I never read it .






Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> No, it's a football manga.






Blinky said:


> No it was American football .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

Shaddap Brado .


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2010)

It was a pure combo breaker ffs Brado.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

Wait Eyeshield was about football?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought it was about racism .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought it was about your mom.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

Next thing you're gonna say that the Prince of Tennis was an accurate portrayal of the basics and rules of Tennis with realistic physics


----------



## Blinky (Sep 1, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Next thing you're gonna say that the Prince of Tennis was an accurate portrayal of the basics and rules of Tennis with realistic physics



It was . I should know I'm an expert on these things .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It was . I should know I'm an expert on these things .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m62a1E7p6Vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 1, 2010)

In the words of Linkara :

Of course ! Don't you know anything about science ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

* = it's not ranked

**Beelzebub (Lead CP)
Naruto
Toriko
Bakuman
Reborn
Bleach
**Psyren (Color)
Medaka Box (23 pgs)
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kochikame
Sket Dance
Gintama
**Beelzebub Bangai-hen (Color)
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami (23pgs)
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
SWOT
Metallica
Shonen Shikku (end)

It turns out the last "bottom 5" was fake. SWOT is still doing like shit, and Shinigami is in the bottom 5 too now.
All in all, terrible year for new series.

Issue #41
Enigma (New series)
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami, Inumaru (Color)

Notes:
- Beelzebub gets new anime starting January (studio unknown)
- Shikku is FUCKING DEAD FUCK YES FINALLY GET OUT OF HERE
- Metallica will probably die very, very soon
- SWOT will also follow
- Shinigami is likely safe
- Oumagadoki is doing badly for its first ranked chapter, bottom 5

Here are all the deaths this year, so far:

*Anedoki 26
Neko Wappa 13
Shinseiki Idol Densetsu Kanata Seven Change 13
Kashikoi-ken Lilienthal 32
Hetappi Manga Kenkyuujo R
Lock On! 18
Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya-senpai no Kaidan 18
*PTF Jaguar 435
Shonen Shikku 15

* = it ended by itself and not canceled, as far as I know


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2010)

New series don't stand a chance in this magazine, to many stable manga running right now. New series have to come out with guns blazing from the start, just to stay alive for the first few months. 

Stuff that makes you go 

Look in the epic/badass book for ideas to get started with, and go from there.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> New series don't stand a chance in this magazine, to many stable manga running right now. New series have to come out with guns blazing from the start, just to stay alive for the first few months.
> 
> Stuff that makes you go
> 
> Look in the epic/badass book for ideas to get started with, and go from there.



Which is a bit unfair since not all series have good starts, hell One Piece had a lukewarm start, personally I think Inoue is exaggerating about his view on the first chapter, and got better as time goes by. Sure Jump has nothing to worry about but once they lose One Piece and with Naruto is on the verge of ended within the next few years, it'll be the same repeat of the mid 90's when they lost Dragonball and sales suffered


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2010)

/crosses fingers for Hokenshitsu being safe. D: At least the things I do agree on are SWOT and Metallica being at the bottom and I even hope for their end. But after they are gone I worry for Hokenshitsu. I even kind of like Oumagadoki but I can see how it wouldn't have mass appeal.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 1, 2010)

To be honest, they're having a pretty big disaster with new series this year. It could be that they're just giving people a slot without a One-Shot because they have no time for it.

I mean, Shikku just died, Metallica will folllow quickly, SWOT is approaching, Shinigami is BARELY hanging onto life, and Oumagadoki is also on the route.

Despite this magazine sells has increased and it's the 3rd largest publication currently running in Japan, go figure


----------



## illmatic (Sep 1, 2010)

Anedoki could of been the new To-LOVE Ru.


----------



## Gallant (Sep 1, 2010)

Toriko is Ju-Ren Kugi Punching Bleach to take its ToC spot.

Bakuman's rankings have been impressive and if it keeps this up it can go out in a blaze of glory. I will be shocked if it is still running next summer.

As for Eyeshield 21, I've always felt it was one of the most underrated and consistent series throughout its run. With only one mediocre and rushed arc at the end of its life it prevented itself from massively decaying unlike a few other series.



Jugger said:


> I think that Nurarihyon no mago gets most color pages it gets one in every month. Thats not a bad thing.



Currently has 11. Since they were trying to promote the anime I can give it a pass.

Bleach currently remains the biggest color whore in the magazine. Year in and year out it finishes in the top 3 for color pages.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> /crosses fingers for Hokenshitsu being safe. D: At least the things I do agree on are SWOT and Metallica being at the bottom and I even hope for their end. But after they are gone I worry for Hokenshitsu. I even kind of like Oumagadoki but I can see how it wouldn't have mass appeal.



As long as the new series keep on being fodder tier and Hokenshitsu doesn't start going dead last repeatedly like Ane Doki and Rilienthal it is safe. I have respect for this series like I do Medaka because it didn't get coddled like the first two 09 survivors. If anything new starts to stick that is when you can hit the panic button but for now it should consistently have at least 3-4 series that can die off before it does.



illmatic said:


> Anedoki could of been the new To-LOVE Ru.



I've always personally felt that if it was serialized one round earlier it would have lived a bit longer because then it would have the sales number to justify keeping it. But it didn't so it got killed off before the sales could factor into the decision.

Or we can all just blame Togashi too.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 2, 2010)

preview page for *Enigma* (New Series)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it wrong if the assumed main character's look repels me ?

Also given how HXH gives them absolutely no traffic when it's on hiatus you'd think they would be okay with allowing a new series to run regardless of initial apeal to get fans and fill in the empty slot .


----------



## blue berry (Sep 2, 2010)

New series by mangaka assistant of Akira Amano? Shoujo alert


----------



## 8 (Sep 2, 2010)

^so reborn is ending? i haven't been following it for almost a year..


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 2, 2010)

8 said:


> ^so reborn is ending? i haven't been following it for almost a year..



No, it's just Akira Amano's assistant who's off to do a new series


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 2, 2010)

Preview picture of the series debuting in issue 42 called "Light Wing".

Source: Negative Syndicate@MH


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

What's wrong with his face


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ane Doki was the biggest piece of shit ever made..there is no place for the ecchi genre in the Shonen Jump GTFO


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ane Doki was the biggest piece of shit ever made..there is no place for the ecchi genre in the Shonen Jump GTFO



Ecchi mangas do pretty well .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 2, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Ane Doki was the biggest piece of shit ever made..there is no place for the ecchi genre in the Shonen Jump GTFO



 To-Love-Ru would probably be running in SJ still, if it wasn't for the mangaka silly ho of a wife.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Preview picture of the series debuting in issue 42 called "Light Wing".
> 
> Source: Negative Syndicate@MH



Wow that is so.......uninspiring and completely lacking in producing any hype .

This is bound to be awesome ! 



I mean seriously , what am I suposed to even get excited about from this preview again ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wow that is so.......uninspiring and completely lacking in producing any hype .
> 
> This is bound to be awesome !
> 
> ...



It's one fucking picture . 

Who gets hyped from a picture from a manga they never heard of anyway .


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Preview picture of the series debuting in issue 42 called "Light Wing".
> 
> Source: Negative Syndicate@MH



Looks like a cross between Bleach and Psyren artwork


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> It's one fucking picture .
> 
> Who gets hyped from a picture from a manga they never heard of anyway .



But isn't that the point of a preview ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But isn't that the point of a preview ?



It's more like a notice to get peoples attention that a new series is starting . They don't need to hype it since people who buy Jump will probably read it anyway .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 2, 2010)

I kind of like that preview page for Enigma. For a second I thought I was looking at some new characters for DGM (I see a Lenalee ). Light Wing's preview page doesn't particularly interest me. It actually bugs me that his eyes are so close together.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I kind of like that preview page for Enigma. For a second I thought I was looking at some new characters for DGM (I see a Lenalee ). Light Wing's preview page doesn't particularly interest me. It actually bugs me that *his eyes are so close together.*



That's what it is that's weird about his face . I was trying to put my finger on it .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Preview picture of the series debuting in issue 42 called "Light Wing".
> 
> Source: Negative Syndicate@MH



Looks rather bland...but meh i'll read it anyways and see if I like it.


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Preview picture of the series debuting in issue 42 called "Light Wing".
> 
> Source: Negative Syndicate@MH



His laugh reminds me the lol laugh of Light from Death Note.



I'll read from curiosity some chapters if it turns to be good.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll be using the 10 chapter rule .


----------



## illmatic (Sep 2, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wow that is so.......uninspiring and completely lacking in producing any hype .
> 
> This is bound to be awesome !
> 
> ...



Its a Soccer manga.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Looks rather bland...but meh i'll read it anyways and see if I like it.



You know how about giving us an inkling of what it will be about ? 

edit : wut ? Well now I understand why they had nothing to show .

NEXT .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Its a Soccer manga.



It can fuck off then


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Its a Soccer manga.



It is? I expected something different from the promo pic.

Never mind then, I don't usually like to read sports manga


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 2, 2010)

I think Enigma is the soccer manga that'll debut next week. I have no idea what Light Wing is about.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Unless it's something like Galactic Football .

Which for a story about a bunch of teenagers using the force to play football......was actualy prety good and had a decent plot from what I hear .

Granted I hated the rather useless "3D" move that all the matches were done in . It made the characters ugly and it was utterly pointless since you stil drew them by hand for like 2/3rds of the episode .

This , unless it goes the way of Toriko etc. with it's designs and whatnot , it won't last long .

@ Yoshi : have you seen the girly curls on the main character there ? No way can that be the protagonist of a soccer manga .

Also I wonder how long it will take for them/Japan to win the world series this time round


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> @ Yoshi : have you seen the girly curls on the main character there ? No way can that be the protagonist of a soccer manga .





> Manga



Yeah........


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Stil look at the Tsubasa anime/manga (I think) series . That guy looked prety manly at the end .

Even if he had the personality of Cardboard Jesus .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Could be one of those nerd to hero mangas .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

God I hate those . It was okay with MÄR cause he let those glasses off in like chapter 2 and never put them back on again......but I don't realy like the nerd character in MiXim .

So no , if that is the soccer manga and that androgynous _thing _is the protagonist then congratulations SJ you got another dead series .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

Soccer's pretty big in Japan .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

As far as I know only in the fandom though 

I never heard of Japan ever getting anywhere in a tournament , outside of manga and fanfiction 

edit : it lost 5 to 0 to pre comunist China in 1917 , althought it won 15 to 0 with the Philipines in 1967 .

Who had defeated them 15 to 2 in 1915 .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 2, 2010)

They're getting pretty good . Did fairly well at the world cup . You never know what they'll be like in a few years .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Lost to Côte d'Ivoire . And Serbia .

I think that may be a bad sign .

Stil nothing beats NK winning 21 to 0 with Guam .

Anyways way OT .

So....aparently we won't be getting TOC spoilers anymore . Weird , I didn't think Jump would realy be too bothered with TOC's being leaked , of all things .

edit : I just found out Guam has to have the worst football team in history . Not only did they lose 21 to 0 to NK , they lost 15 to 0 to Hong Kong .

And 10 to 0 with China Taipei .

And 19 to 0 with the PRC .

5 to 0 to Mongolia .


They _did _defeat Northern Mariana Islands 9 to nothing but stil .

Hell at it's first international match they got defeated 11 to 0 by Fiji .


----------



## illmatic (Sep 2, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I think Enigma is the soccer manga that'll debut next week. I have no idea what Light Wing is about.



_it is confirmed that Shinkai Hideo's series called Light Wing, it is sport (soccer) manga._


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh and btw if you didn't know Australia beat American Samoa 31–0 back 2002 .

So I guess there is someone worse then Guam after all .

Sorry for the OT , just finishing off what I started .


edit : thanks Illmatic .


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 2, 2010)

Cut 1 soccer manga this week, just to start a new one next week.


----------



## Batman McAwesome (Sep 3, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Soccer's pretty big in Japan .



Is that why Shounen Shikku got cancelled?

(anyone happen to have raws for the Ping Pong manga and that Gag Manga Biyori special from last issue, btw? Can't find them anywhere)


----------



## Blinky (Sep 3, 2010)

Batman McAwesome said:


> Is that why Shounen Shikku got cancelled?



Nope but it's the reason it's being replaced by another soccer manga .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Cut 1 soccer manga this week, just to start a new one next week.



I bet this is an elaborate plot to give Medaka Box more cushion fodder.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I bet this is an elaborate plot to give Medaka Box more cushion fodder.



Shitttt

Making all of these cushion  fodder manga and we don't even need it right now.

MB was knocking on the top 5 door this week.  

Well, it's good to have some cushion, just in case .


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 3, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I bet this is an elaborate plot to give Medaka Box more cushion fodder.



And I am okay with this.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd say bring back one of these mangas

Mx0
Double Arts

while cannon fodder and Medaka go bye bye


----------



## Gallant (Sep 4, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I'd say bring back one of these mangas
> 
> Mx0
> Double Arts
> ...



Except they had their chance to compete in Jump and blew it. Even if they were brought back there is no guarantee that they wouldn't just tank and be cut again before anything else. If they ever were to return, it would be in another Shueisha magazine like Hiroyuki Takei's Jumbor reviving itself in Ultra Jump and Kentaro Yabuki's To Love Ru reviving itself in Jump SQ.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

The new TOC is out, but wasn't trasnlated yet. However, I can say that Naruto is first, Bakuman is second the Toriko is third. Bleach seems to be fourth (there's no "Bleach" on the list but a Kanji instead which means "Buri" so...)

*Metalluca is cancelled!*

SWOT is above Metalluca and above it is probably a one shot or something.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Metalluca is cancelled!*



YAY


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Metalluca is cancelled!*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl_F74xBvkk[/YOUTUBE]



And only two more weeks until One Piece returns, I already preordered my copy of the issue


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2010)

What the... 

Where do you live?


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The new TOC is out, but wasn't trasnlated yet. However, I can say that Naruto is first, Bakuman is second the Toriko is third. Bleach seems to be fourth (there's no "Bleach" on the list but a Kanji instead which means "Buri" so...)
> 
> *Metalluca is cancelled!*
> 
> SWOT is above Metalluca and above it is probably a one shot or something.



Is it 100% confirmed?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

Apparently, one of these is the confirmed:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Issue #41 (13/09):
Enigma (Cover & Lead)
Naruto
Bleach
Shinigami (Color Page)
Belzeebub
Toriko
Inumaru Dashi (Color Page)
Bakuman
Nurarihyon No Mago
Reborn
?ji Grimm (One Shot, Color Page)
Psyren
Oumagadoki
Kochikame
Kuroko
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
SWOT
Metallica (End)

Issue #42 (20/09):
Light Wing (Cover, Lead Color Pages)
Enigma, Reborn!, Medaka (Color Page)




And this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Issue #41 (13/09)
Enigma (Lead Color,Cover)
Naruto
Bakuman
Toriko
Bleach
Reborn
Hokenshitsu No Shinigami (color)
Nurarihyon No Mago
Beelzebub
Inumarudashi (color)
Kuroko's Basketball
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Oumagadoki Zoo
Prince of fairy tale "grimu" (color)
Psyren
Kochikame
Swot
Metallica(end)

OP,Gintama absent

Issue #42 (20/09)
Light Wing, Lead Color
Color-Reborn,Mago,Enigma


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2010)

Why can't a new fighting Shounen get serialised? I'm getting annoyed with all these shitty series coming in.


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently, one of these is the confirmed:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



At last.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Why can't a new fighting Shounen get serialised? I'm getting annoyed with all these shitty series coming in.


Hey, we got Toriko and Nurarihyon No Mago, it's hasn't been that bad


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Hey, we got Toriko and Nurarihyon No Mago, it's hasn't been that bad


It's been a year since Beelzebub and two years since Toriko and Nurarihyon. I agree with God Movement, it's time of a new fighting Shounen


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

^Psyren people won't like you choco, you didn't mention their manga


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> ^Psyren people won't like you choco, you didn't mention their manga


Psyren has been shit lately but it's getting better, hope it doesn't get canned before it gets good again


----------



## Gallant (Sep 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> And this:
> Issue #41 (13/09)
> Enigma (Lead Color,Cover)
> Naruto
> ...



Just so everyone knows, this is the one that is confirmed. And yeah Metallica was inevitably going to be cancelled.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

There's enough fighting stuff .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 8, 2010)

Ha, about time Metallica got cancelled. Out of curiousity, what mangaka with cancelled series in Shounen Jump have come back with a successful one? There has to have been at least one, right?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ha, about time Metallica got cancelled. Out of curiousity, what mangaka with cancelled series in Shounen Jump have come back with a successful one? There has to have been at least one, right?



Yep, but they usually try other vendors before stepping foot back into Jump. Mizuki Kawashita despite the success of Ichigo 100% couldn't duplicate that success with Hatsukoi Limited which was canned/ ended prematurely, she later came back again with Ane Doki but it was canned after 26 chapters. Just recently she did a JUMP spread illustration with all the heroines of Jump on it. And even if they don't come back to weekly publication they usually stay with Shuiesha regardless, Hiroyuki Takei (Shaman King, Ultimo) had a manga called Jumbor in Weekly Shounen Jump but it was canned after 12 chapters, he later rebooted the project in a one-shot in Ultra Jump and now the new series is serializing in the monthly anthology along with former Jump alumni Hirohiko Araki, who's manga Steel Ball Run was moved from Weekly to Ultra


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 8, 2010)

> And this:
> Issue #41 (13/09)
> Enigma (Lead Color,Cover)
> Naruto
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWsJcg-g1pg[/YOUTUBE]

Only bad thing, another fodder manga gone, less cushion for the rest.


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

SWOT probably is next.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

SWOT is aweful .


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Really, a good and unique shonen series must be added.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2010)

It would be awesome if Reborn gets cancelled


----------



## valerian (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd laugh so hard if Psyren got canceled.


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

I am happy that Toriko is on the top 5.

This is really good to see it.


----------



## Moon (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh goodie MM is down and Swot is looking like it's next, teach the new mangakas to be freaking original or at least be Good at cliches.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

Toriko is great . It deserves it . 

AND WHAT WOULD BE FUNNY ABOUT PSYREN GETTING CANCELLED ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

A friend of mine noticed that when in one year when pretty much every manga fails and gets cancelled, then in the next year there're a bunch of successful manga.

2003 - Buso Renkin is the only survivor.
2004 - Death Note, Gintama, Steel Ball Run, Reborn, DGM, Muhyo to Rōjī and Psyren (though this one started on December '07, but nevermind)
2007 - Every manga fails, except for Sket Dance which is the only survivor.
2008 - Toriko, Bakuman, Nurarihyon no Mago, Inamaru Dashi and Psyren (which started in December 2007, but nevermind)

Enigma and Light Wing, with two other manga, are the last manga of the year.

And it happened several times even before 2003.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

So then this broke the pattern ?


----------



## Gallant (Sep 8, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ha, about time Metallica got cancelled. Out of curiousity, what mangaka with cancelled series in Shounen Jump have come back with a successful one? There has to have been at least one, right?



Takeshi Obata has had his first few series(I think 3 or 4) cancelled. Ever since those he has managed to make it big with Hikaru no Go, Death Note, and Bakuman. His Blue Dragon manga a few years ago got cancelled and Bakuman was the next manga he did.

Hiroyuki Takei's Butsu Zone was cancelled then he came back with Shaman King.

Toshiaki Iwashiro's manga Mieru Hito was cancelled after one year and then he came back with Psyren which has been going for almost 3.

I'm pretty sure Masakazu Katsura's shadow lady got cancelled before he had his hits with Wingman, Video Girl Ai, I''s etc.

There are probably more that I can't recall but that is at least 4. It is common for mangaka with at least one hit to have failed before or fail with a work in the future.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

Wasn't Zombie Powder cancelled ? Or did Kubo give up on it ?


----------



## Gallant (Sep 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Wasn't Zombie Powder cancelled ? Or did Kubo give up on it ?



I _think_ it was something similar to Yasuhiro Kanō's Pretty Face in that he was forced to end it due to some mental issues. I'm not 100% on that though.

Someone that actually likes Kubo enough to research it can probably confirm that.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Kubo stopped due to mental stress or something.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Takeshi Obata has had his first few series(I think 3 or 4) cancelled. Ever since those he has managed to make it big with Hikaru no Go, Death Note, and Bakuman. His Blue Dragon manga a few years ago got cancelled and Bakuman was the next manga he did.


Actually Blue Dragon was just a short series used to promote the game and the franchise


----------



## Gallant (Sep 8, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Actually Blue Dragon was just a short series used to promote the game and the franchise



I took it as cancelled because the ending was horribly rushed but I guess that was just me.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So then this broke the pattern ?


No, not yet. As I said, there're still two unknown manga that should start this year together with Enigma and Light Wing.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope at least one of them sticks .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

The year is not done yet so anything can happen, SWOT and Oumagadoki are in deep, deep shit, but they probably won't be canceled because there are way too many cancellations this year


----------



## Blinky (Sep 8, 2010)

I actually like Oumagadoki so I hope it sticks around


----------



## Gallant (Sep 8, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The year is not done yet so anything can happen, SWOT and Oumagadoki are in deep, deep shit, but they probably won't be canceled because there are way too many cancellations this year



The new calendar year starts in December so SWOT, Oumagadoki, and these  two new series have until November to boost themselves since that is when the next round of decisions to cancel should be made.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 8, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Actually Blue Dragon was just a short series used to promote the game and the franchise



So was Gintama, it was suppose to promote some Shinsengumi dorama


----------



## Kirito (Sep 8, 2010)

God Movement said:


> It would be awesome if Reborn gets cancelled







Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'd laugh so hard if Psyren got canceled.



Though it showed promise, the fact that it flirts with the bottom 5 is just


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 8, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> So was Gintama, it was suppose to promote some Shinsengumi dorama



Actually the Shinsengumi drama was just the inspiration, it was used as a suggestion to Sorachi's editor when he was brain storming a new series after two failed one-shots. But originally Gintama was going to be about the Shinsengumi


----------



## illmatic (Sep 8, 2010)

Oumagadoki is not last.

PSYREN or SWOT next. lol

Infirmary Shinigami impresses me how it just survives

Enigma preview makes me think of a amalgamation of 2010 manga characters


----------



## Mizura (Sep 8, 2010)

SWOT is awful. It had an interesting premise for a protagonist at first, but damn why did it have to go the cliche "Studying isn't important after all, what's important is to fight fight fight!" route? Is it So bad to want to become a NASA scientist?

And all the other characters are completely bland: the stereotypical annoying side-kick, and an unremarkable chick. Bah.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 8, 2010)

Gallant said:


> I _think_ it was something similar to Yasuhiro Kanō's Pretty Face in that he was forced to end it due to some mental issues. I'm not 100% on that though.
> 
> Someone that actually likes Kubo enough to research it can probably confirm that.





Mist Puppet said:


> I think Kubo stopped due to mental stress or something.



He stopped because he was depressed while writing Zombie Powder.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2010)

He should pick it back up. I liked Zombie Powder


----------



## illmatic (Sep 8, 2010)

When Naruto & Bakuman end is likely when new series will have the best  chance, based on trends


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 8, 2010)

When One Piece ends, a lot of series will get a better chance. But that won't be for a while.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 9, 2010)

mmm this is the 1st time in my like that i am a happy of canceling something have ( Metallica ) in


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2010)

i didn't dislike metallica. but i wont miss it either. to me swot and lock-on are much worse.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 9, 2010)

SWOT is not that bad, but its good for a few chapters only... nothing will make it last for ever.
while Metallica had the hope of lasting, ( he want to be something ) but when u read it u feel like it is a stolen non original manga.


and BTW i dont see Bakuman last for long... the time line of it is so fast... ( i think 4 years passed from the start of the manga ) and maybe making an anime ( talking about the story ) will be after 2 or 3 arcs ( 1 - 2 year in the manga time line )


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 9, 2010)

The cover for issue 41.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

Green hair looks wrong on that head .


----------



## illmatic (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank goodness manga is in black and white .


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2010)

what the hell is that big yellow thing.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

A police man by the looks of it


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 9, 2010)

This manga looks epic, is gonna be a hit.


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2010)

begin chapter 1: silly fodder crew get one-paneled by the real protagonists. 

and we'll never see them again.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 9, 2010)

Dramatic writing ftw.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

What's it about ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

You just like it for the green hair


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 9, 2010)

I think that lime green from the cover blinded me. But at least the spread toned it down a lot. I'm still very curious about it since the style looks decent and the hints at supernatural have caught my interest. Besides, wtfthing on the side next to all the normal people. xD


----------



## Gain (Sep 9, 2010)

Urusei Yatsura inspired bear thingy is the best character


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 9, 2010)

Heh, I liked how the headline of the cover is One Piece returns in 2 more weeks


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 9, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Heh, I liked how the headline of the cover is One Piece returns in 2 more weeks


How do you know? 

People say in Arlong Park that is return in issue 44# instead of issue 43#, so I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> How do you know?
> 
> People say in Arlong Park that is return in issue 44# instead of issue 43#, so I'm not sure anymore.


It's on the top of issue #41 that says it's return in 2 more issues


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 9, 2010)

Then why did Aohige said that issues 40-43 won't have OP?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

Typo           ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The new TOC is out, but wasn't trasnlated yet. However, I can say that Naruto is first, Bakuman is second the Toriko is third. Bleach seems to be fourth (there's no "Bleach" on the list but a Kanji instead which means "Buri" so...)
> 
> *Metalluca is cancelled!*
> 
> SWOT is above Metalluca and above it is probably a one shot or something.



I'm okay with it , the mangaka never did use the potential it had .

So.....no more summer covers with Shino it seems 




Edward Newgate said:


> It's been a year since Beelzebub and two years since Toriko and Nurarihyon. I agree with God Movement, it's time of a new fighting Shounen



Better yet if Jump made a new magazine for strictly new , short running series to debut in . Silly idea I know .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes they could name it Fodder Jump .


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 10, 2010)

*What Will Befall Manga If One Piece, Naruto & Bleach End??*

*Since about this about  the shonen holy trinity, I'll post it here

Ken Akamatsu, the author of Negima, Love Hina and I love A.I. has stated hs thoughts about the reliance of the manga industry on the shonen holy trinity and what would befall publishers if these series were to conclude.

Naruto in particular appears to have an eventual ending planned, and blockbuster successors for those which conclude have so far been conspicuously absent.




It?s all pretty dire, although manga won?t drop dead just yet.

However, they are relying on the bubble-like sales of a few titles ? we have to wonder what would happen if in 3 years this bubble were to pop.

For example, will Jump?s One Piece, Naruto and Bleach continue for 3 years? We can?t really predict what will happen to them (and even if the publisher wants to continue them, the authors aren?t always able to).

Click to expand...


Other mangaka have complained the industry is not developing new talent ? a particularly precarious state of affairs when considered in conjunction with reliance on a few blockbuster titles which could end with no replacement in sight.




link 2*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Blade said:


> Really, a good and unique shonen series must be added.



The recent tabble tennis manga with aliens one shot needs to be serialised .

And before that it needs to get scanned so I can actualy read it .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 10, 2010)

@Animeblue
I'm gonna have to disagree on this, I find that the problem isn't that there's barely any new talent the problem lies in the fact it's a general lack of interest for new titles on the readers part, one can say that One Piece has raised the bar too high for it's competitors. Japan's Golden Age ended a long time ago, Jump may still be on top but it's still suffering


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Jump making some sort of bi weekly that is mostly experimental . But they aren't gonna do it seeing how fucking impatient they are with their cancelations .


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 10, 2010)

*



			I'm gonna have to disagree on this, I find that the problem isn't that there's barely any new talent the problem lies in the fact it's a general lack of interest for new titles on the readers part, one can say that One Piece has raised the bar too high for it's competitors. Japan's Golden Age ended a long time ago, Jump may still be on top but it's still suffering
		
Click to expand...


I don't think that One Piece has raised the bar too high for it's competitors, it just that people always want something that they are familiar with and One Piece is an perfect example of this. Because One Piece is more classical, traditional  storytelling which people come to expect from shounen series*


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

As Metallica has shown attempting to emulate classic series doesn't go down all that well either .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Metallica's problem was not enough insight into the overal story was offered at the begining and the character designs were very bland . I could have ignored the HXH similarities if the test had some good contestants .

Also how do they end a manga like this so suddenly ? I mean what does the last chapter look like , usualy ?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I wouldn't mind Jump making some sort of bi weekly that is mostly experimental . But they aren't gonna do it seeing how fucking impatient they are with their cancelations .



This. They expect every new issue that comes out an instant hit. They don't have the patience of their former heads.



Animeblue said:


> *I don't think that One Piece has raised the bar too high for it's competitors, it just that people always want something that they are familiar with and One Piece is an perfect example of this. Because One Piece is more classical, traditional  storytelling which people come to expect from shounen series*



Metallica emulated that. Look what happened.

OP truly has raised the bar ever since DB. Now, with the advent of the internet, the tastes of the readers have changed. They want more flashy action, ecchi to the max, don't care about plot, and bishounen.

Case in point would be Fairy Tail. It had potential, then it had to fuck itself upside down with the Erza arc. It went too fast see, and when I saw it redeem itself with the rebelling FT member (forgot name) it screwed itself once again with the Alabasta-like ending.

If anything, the authors have very original ideas. Problem would be how to present it. And that the editors should keep their mouths shut and let the fans decide. There have been many a manga that's cancelled because of them (well the fans too because of retarded taste. but it's different today).


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Fairy Tail is Kodansha but whatever , I see your point .

Oh and it's 'Luxus" .


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

sorry


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

I forgive you . That is if you drink this TG drink .

Anywhoo , wasn't Psyren usualy going up and down in the rankings on a regular basis ?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 10, 2010)

it's usually in and out of the bottom 5


----------



## Unknown (Sep 10, 2010)

But Psyren has enough volumen sales to keep going for the moment.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2010)

I doubt Psyren will be cancelled just like that .


----------



## akoftroy (Sep 10, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I wouldn't mind Jump making some sort of bi weekly that is mostly experimental . But they aren't gonna do it seeing how fucking impatient they are with their cancelations .



You wouldn't mind as in...you would pay money for it? Or you'd leach it? Shueisha isn't a charity, you know? Who's gonna buy something called Fodder Jump?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 10, 2010)

Why of course I wouldn't pay for it son ! I've never paid for Watchmen , I shan't pay for this 

Unless you teach me japanese .


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I doubt Psyren will be cancelled just like that .



It happened to Mx0.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 11, 2010)

Ooo, thanks for uploading the raw on mu. The series looks quite interesting, a bit on the mystery supernatural side of things. And now after having seen the first chapter I'm glad my impression of the art being good holds true.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you for the rep 

Anyway, looks better than the rest of the manga that failed so far. I can see it surviving.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm going to download it nao


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

What kind of story is it ? Goofy or serious with just ocational goofy stuff popping up ?

Oh and....what the fuck is that yellow thing  ?


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

I saw the raw.

Nothing awesome for first chapter.

Decent for start.

Idk, at least it seems to have a potential to be a little more better than the other new series. (Metallica Metalluca, SWOT etc)


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2010)

The main character looks like a fucking broccoli lmao, but I guess that's the kind of unique and original appearance you have to have to survive in modern Jump


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 11, 2010)

Unique and original?

Not in my Jump, it won't last month


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2010)

illmatic said:


> It happened to Mx0.



yeah, but Mx0 was a horrible manga

Then again, Psyren is a shitty manga as well


----------



## Blinky (Sep 11, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Unique and original?
> 
> Not in my Jump, it won't last month



Nothing lasts in Jump anymore . 



Gecka said:


> yeah, but Mx0 was a horrible manga
> 
> Then again, *Psyren is a shitty manga as well*



Nice rep bar . Wonder how it got like that ?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Nice rep bar . Wonder how it got like that ?



I got to 220K in 2008 and got it reversed by an admin

rep iz srs business

Psyren is the epitome of your typical shounen manga.

The characters are bland, the plot and art are sub-par, and the fight scenes are average at best

it even started out meh

course the future apocalyptic setting was interesting, it is really the only thing differentiating it from other wsj mangas


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2010)

I somehow kind of agree with Gecka

but Mx0? Horrible?

nice rep bar


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

Metallica had potential , but the mangaka only focused on metal descriptions and not enough on the characters .

It's like if Toriko had weird looking monsters but all the human characters would look the same .


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I somehow kind of agree with Gecka
> 
> but Mx0? Horrible?
> 
> nice rep bar



I was fairly patient with Mx0

i read 40 or so chapters before i just closed my computer and walked away


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

What was MX0 about again ? I'm too lazy to search for the thread .


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Metallica had potential , but the mangaka only focused on metal descriptions and not enough on the characters .
> 
> It's like if Toriko had weird looking monsters but all the human characters would look the same .



Metallica's first 2-3 chapters had potential.

But it lacked after that more originality and uniqueness.

So predictable.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 11, 2010)

'S what I said 

The metals alone couldn't save it .

And this newest bad guy competitor looked like a generic piece of shit so......yeah .

I do wish the mangaka come back and redo this series in a few years when they have learned how to properly structure their story .


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

You know when a series will have a good future.



For me, i judge from the first 5-6 chapters how the series will go.

Seriously, as the years go the problem of originality is becoming more and more serious.

Some series are becoming 'identical' paste of a popular one.

Though i have to admit, it is hard to make a new popular series, when you have Bleach, One Piece, Naruto, etc as 'rivals'.

Idk, we wait and see in the future how the things will go.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 12, 2010)

I wait till the 20-30th chapter before seeing if a manga has potential


----------



## Gallant (Sep 14, 2010)

Translation from Stranger Ataru @ Mangahelpers



> Lightning (Lead CP)
> Autumn Top of the Super Legends Announcement (?)
> Naruto
> Beelzebub
> ...



The second of the new series is debuting in this issue. The last two new series are ranking poorly and Psyren doesn't look much better.

Also Bleach is out of the top 5 again. If only it would consistently plummet and wake Kubo up a bit. Wishful thinking I know.


----------



## MdB (Sep 14, 2010)

Kubo isn't the only one who needs to wake up and smell the coffee. How his brilliant panel-to-panel storytelling is getting approved by his editor is one of life's great mysteries.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

The editor probably knows no one can save the series anymore and since no one else wants the job......

Well Toriko is 8th last , which I guess is okay (not counting Nurarihyon no Mago because of the colour pages , which I heard aren't a part of the ranking) .


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Light Wing is gonna be on this issue right?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

That the soccer manga ? 

I think yes , I remember we got the (not too descript) promo pic a little before Enigma .


----------



## KBL (Sep 14, 2010)

Metalicana got canceled?

Damn... :/


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2010)

Issue #39: week that goes through 22 till 28 of August;

Issue #40: week that goes through 29 of August till 04 September;

Issue #41: week that goes through 05 till 11 of September;

Issue #42: week that goes through 12 till 18 of September;

Issue #43: week that goes through 19 till 25 of September;

Issue #44: One Piece is set to return in this issue! On Monday (27 of September) Jump will be available in Japan;



KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Metalicana got canceled?
> 
> Damn... :/


Why am I not surprised you liked Metalicana Kisame


----------



## KBL (Sep 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why am I not surprised you liked Metalicana Kisame



Naa, i didn't say i liked it, but how many chapters it lasted 5,6? 

It was more like a shocking comment.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Naa, i didn't say i liked it, but how many chapters it lasted 5,6?
> 
> It was more like a shocking comment.


Oh? Well it's not that surprising but I think Zan holds to record for the fastest cancellation of a series


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Metalicana got canceled?
> 
> Damn... :/



I think it got up to 17 .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I think it got up to 17 .



So what? Two full volumes then?


----------



## Gallant (Sep 14, 2010)

Blade said:


> Light Wing is gonna be on this issue right?



Yes, it is. The color pages will be scanned in the next 48 hours at least.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> Oh? Well it's not that surprising but I think Zan holds to record for the fastest cancellation of a series



Zan had like 10 chapters. Chagecha is still the fastest in recent history at 7 chapters.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> So what? Two full volumes then?



Yeah Metallica should only get two volumes. The 2nd one being released in November.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

The mangaka must realy feel awfull now


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 14, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The mangaka must realy feel awfull now


Hey you know what they say, if life pushes you down just get back up and try again, happened to some of the best mangaka and usually their first work isn't going to be successful almost 99% of the time


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 14, 2010)

Psyren and Toriko are too low 
Beelze and Gintama


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Issue #39: week that goes through 22 till 28 of August;
> 
> Issue #40: week that goes through 29 of August till 04 September;
> 
> ...



'tis is great news


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

Toriko is too low this week


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 14, 2010)

:datbeelzebub


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 14, 2010)

Reclaim you spot Toriko, 

and I guess after I'm done catching up in Zetman I'll read Psyren and see if it's worthy of hype because it's not doing to well there. I keep hearing the manga's awesome but everytime I look in here it's ranked near the bottom.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 14, 2010)

Beelzebub did good

Kuroko is too high


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

I tried reading a recent chap of Psyren . Even after ten or so pages I couldn't recognise a single object and all I knew for sure was stuff was blowing up .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 14, 2010)

That's what happens when you read some random chapter of something . You don't know what the fuck is going on .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I figured I should have been able to make out _something _.

I was wrong .


----------



## Enigma (Sep 15, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Reclaim you spot Toriko,
> 
> and I guess after I'm done catching up in Zetman I'll read Psyren and see if it's worthy of hype because it's not doing to well there. I keep hearing the manga's awesome but everytime I look in here it's ranked near the bottom.



It's more preferable to Western audiences rather than Japanese audiences.


----------



## KBL (Sep 15, 2010)

Beelzebub is fantastic, i'm glad.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Kirito (Sep 15, 2010)

Kishi doesn't belong in that list


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2010)

Kishi is legendary.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm very interested in seeing Kishimoto's short. I wanna see him do something that's not Naruto.


----------



## Gallant (Sep 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I'm very interested in seeing Kishimoto's short. I wanna see him do something that's not Naruto.



Well here is a small preview of his one shot.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Baseball no Jutsu ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 15, 2010)

A hot blooded baseball manga?

Interesting.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Weren't there rumours Kishimoto wanted to make a mafia manga after Naruto ?

Mafia baseball perhaps ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

It wasn't a rumour . He even has sketches from it . The art looks the exact same as in Akira .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess he'll start to hype it when Naruto will be like six months away from completion .


----------



## bubble_lord (Sep 15, 2010)

He also says he wanted to do a baseball manga in the early volumes of Naruto. Should be interesting.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I wanna see a curling manga in Jump .

And don't you dare say it would not be awesome


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I guess he'll start to hype it when Naruto will be like six months away from completion .



If he makes it at all . Going by the style and the subject it would have to be a seinen .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 15, 2010)

What about a paintball manga


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

You can make even shuffling something down a hole dramatic .

Not so much avoiding a paintball shot .


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Light Wing is a football manga?

Damn, i was hoping it was a new fighting/supernatural series.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought it would be something mecha / plane related when I heard the name but I guess "Light wing" aplies to football too  .

Let's wait and see if it's one of those "quirky" takes or one of those "boring seriousness" takes where Japan wins the world cup


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Nah it'll probably be about amatuers . Or only at a national level .


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

From football series only Captain Tsubasa was quite good.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 15, 2010)

Sports manga? Uh-oh, we've been down this route before


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

^ It's fate.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Someone in the SJ ownership must realy like football .

I was meaning to ask : is there someone like an editor in cheif of Jump Magazine ? Like a guy who oversees the whole thing ?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Someone in the SJ ownership must realy like football .
> 
> I was meaning to ask : is there someone like an editor in cheif of Jump Magazine ? Like a guy who oversees the whole thing ?



Japanese people love soccer . 

And yes there is an editor-in-chief .


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Rare sport series are good.

Successful example was Slam Dunk.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't supose anyone know the guy's name ? I knew there could be one but knowing Japanese , I thought there'd be like five chief editors and the top one wouldn't even know what Shounen Jump is 

Anyways I thought people would want to send him flowers for Metalluca getting canned or something


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Actually have you seen the last chapter of Metalluca?

Better than the last 10+ chapters.

Wasted potential.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

No , I didn't . What happened ?

I was wondering if it got scanned .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> Rare sport series are good.
> 
> Successful example was Slam Dunk.



Slam Dunk is the only sports series from Jump I've seen to remain popular and good at the same time.

Prince of Tennis was popular but shit

Eyeshield 21 was good but not very popular


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Eyeshield 21 had the natural spring of black man


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 15, 2010)

Blade said:


> Slam Dunk was the only 'realistically' portrayed in comparison  them.


Guess why I liked it so much in comparison then, though Eyeshield 21 was still fun


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah, Eyeshield had many funny moments.

Also Hiruma was  simply awesome.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't check it now Blade , can you give us a summary ?


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

If i remember i stopped on chapter 9 or 10, i'll say from what i had seen.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The cover was Luca and his dad.

Luca, with his gang and some others where in some village and something like a competition was ready to be on. (idk what was happening)

It shows later Luca running and behind him a more 'adult' figure of him.

Next, it seems some years have passed and Luca was found again on a mountain, close to 17-18 in age this time, fighting with a silver/diamond made opponent.

Basically, it shows again Shino, him etc, they are talking, then fighting, usual scenes.

The last page shows Luca ready to clash his fist with this silver/diamond enemy while they were hyped.

At least this chapter was kinda better.

He could make the series much better generally.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Was it only better cause Luca became 18 now , honestly ?


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

I liked the fight from the chapter.

He could also develop the plot much better with the teen/adult version of the characters.

Also, a factor for the series, it would be better if Luca was in this age and not the stupid 12-13 brat version.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

I think that was chosen because of the whole "empathy" thing that Jump and even Toei try to push .  Little kids empathise more with pre teen protagonists acording to them .

Also this enemy - was it a person or a monster ?


----------



## 8 (Sep 15, 2010)

maybe he already had a timeskip in mind.


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

He was a warrior made as i said from silver/diamond something like that.

I'll post also some images from the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 8 (Sep 15, 2010)

if luca only was a chick. considering the popularity of loli in japan, it wouldn't be canceled.

plus we would get total babe post timeskip luca. :33


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay I was expecting a more Jozu like heavy weight but okay .

I am kinda sad to see it go . Meh .


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

loltimeskip       .


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Only OP has true timeskips. (from the ongoing series)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 15, 2010)

Timeskip, Timeskip everywhere


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 15, 2010)

Bleach timeskip incoming. Ichigo now married with kids, it'll pick back up when he getting his powers back.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 15, 2010)

Ugh, I don't like how the male lead looks. His hair


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 15, 2010)

Magenta. 

His hair goes well with his uniform, but still...magenta.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 15, 2010)

Random hair colour . 

Wonder if it'll be scanned ? Probably not .


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 15, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Random hair colour .
> 
> Wonder if it'll be scanned ? Probably not .



Lol yes it will be scanned, and the color page looks pretty cool, looking forward to Light Wing. I don't see nothing wrong with his hair btw.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

No it didn't .


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2010)

He looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2010)

Fodder......keep it moving, nothing too see here


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Unless they have matches against giants and on minefields I'm not interested .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks like we got ourselves another cushion for Medaka Box :33


----------



## yopakfu (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems like we will finally see something fresh from Kishimoto-sensei. Some kind of baseball one-shot it seems. ;p



> This year's 42nd issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing  on Saturday that six "legendary" shonen manga creators will contribute one-shot manga, starting with the 45th issue on October 9. The "Top of the Super Legend" lineup are the following:
> 
> * Issue 45 (10/9): *Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto)*
> * Issue 46 (10/18): *Hideaki Sorachi (Gintama)*
> ...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 16, 2010)

The only ones I'm looking forward to are Sorachi Akimoto, Ustuta and Kishimoto, the rest not so much since Toriyama hasn't come out with a good one-shot since Sandland


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

baseball AGAIN?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe Kishimoto is gonna do a hot-yaoi baseball manga,without fodder girls players


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 16, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Maybe Kishimoto is gonna do *a hot-yaoi baseball manga,without fodder girls players*


IT'S BEEN DONE!


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

^THAT LOOKS GAY


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

Kishi drawing a baseball-manga? 

Would be interesting to see him make up new, realistic characters.

Then again... "hot-blooded"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

That fat guy looks _alot _like astro boy .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Is bleach ending already .....


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Well.......Kubo just recently said he wants to do a Turn Back the Pendulum II , and has been claiming he would make two more arcs after this one .

He also claimed the Arrancar arc would end this June but that's beside the point .


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well.......Kubo just recently said he wants to do a Turn Back the Pendulum II , and has been claiming he would make two more arcs after this one .
> 
> He also claimed the Arrancar arc *would end this June *but that's beside the point .



16th September and is still ongoing.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> 16th September and is still ongoing.



When was the last time you saw an arrancar in this manga?


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

This arc isn't still the Arrancar one? Oh wait.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess that the twitter fiasco emotionaly scarred him 

And yes it is the same arc Zaru . 

Or did you forget about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Yammy ?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

Blade said:


> 16th September and is still ongoing.



what makes you think june lasts only 30 days?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 16, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well.......Kubo just recently said he wants to do a Turn Back the Pendulum II , and has been claiming he would make two more arcs after this one .
> 
> He also claimed the Arrancar arc would end this June but that's beside the point .





Blade said:


> 16th September and is still ongoing.



The Arrancar has been over for two years now technically, we're apparently towards the end of the winter war arc. But I wouldn't be surprised that Kubo comprised the Huceo Mundo arc and the Winter War arc into one big giant Arrancar arc.....which has been running for 5 years now which is half the series life


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Yammy is the final villain. 

That was Deicided many chapters before.



ChocolateBar999 said:


> The Arrancar has been over for two years now technically, we're apparently towards the end of the winter war arc. But I wouldn't be surprised that Kubo comprised the Huceo Mundo arc and the Winter War arc into one big giant Arrancar arc.....which has been running for 5 years now which is half the series life




I don't want to imagine the next arc how it's gonna last.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

I think Kubo said in an interview he considers all of HM , FKT and before that up to 170 something to be one arc .


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I think Kubo said in an interview he considers all of HM , FKT and before that up to 170 something to be one arc .



I remember reading that somewhere as well.

Still with Bleach you don't know how punctuality rolls.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 16, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I think Kubo said in an interview he considers all of HM , FKT and before that up to 170 something to be one arc .



...it's not even an arc even more then, more like a saga


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

> He also claimed the Arrancar arc would end this June but that's beside the point .



He never ever said that .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 16, 2010)

Well acording to this he did

Barragan blitzing Soi Fon.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

The short arc is Deicide . Duh .


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

Blinky said:


> The short arc is Deicide . Duh .





yeah right


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

It's only been 22 chapters . That's short for an arc .


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmm, maybe waiting week after week and getting Deicide after Deicide (the hell does it mean anyway?) makes it a very long arc for me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 16, 2010)

It's just the pacing that makes it seem long.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2010)

Kubo has timed the ending of Deicide to coincide with the reintroduction of One Piece, so as to crash Oda's party with a full unleashing of his narrative talents. Instead of everyone being in shock and awe over OP's return and a plethora of new designs for characters who have been ingrained within the fabric of Japanese cuture, that entire island nation will be recovering from the shock and awe unleashed by Kubo's climactic pen. 

BELIEVE


----------



## Blinky (Sep 16, 2010)

> new designs for characters



inb4 everyone looks the same as before the timeskip.


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 17, 2010)

Akira Toriyama is working on yet another great manga that will be running in WSJ, it will be release on issue 50 of WSJ. Am looking forward to this.

ch.25

 45ne Shot by Kishimoto Masashi (author of Naruto, it looks like baseball manga)Issue

46ne Shot by Sorachi Hideaki (author of Gintama)

Issue 47ne Shot by Konomi Takeshi (author of Prince of Tennis)

Issue 48ne Shot by Usuta Kyousuke (author of Pyuu to Fuku! Jaguar

Issue 49ne Shot by Akimoto Osamu (author of Kochikame)

Issue 50ne Shot by Toriyama Akira (author of Dragonball)__________________


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> Akira Toriyama is working on yet another great manga that will be running in WSJ, it will be release on issue 49 of WSJ. Am looking forward to this.



It's just a one-shot . He does them all the time .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2010)

Bit slow on the upkeep there Alpha


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 17, 2010)

Jump will never pass this one up, it's Akira Toriyama the founder of WSJ. Oh an kishi making a lame ass baseball manga. WTF is kishi thinking?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

Akira Toriyama comes out with a one-shot every now and then . He probably doesn't want to be serialized again .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2010)

Baseball manga aren't lame-ass


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't be worse than magic ninjas .


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 17, 2010)

Am not a fan of baseball, Basketball FTW!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 17, 2010)

Isn't this third soccer manga to be serialized in jump recently? Wasn't Miester a soccer manga too?


----------



## Gallant (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Isn't this third soccer manga to be serialized in jump recently? Wasn't Miester a soccer manga too?



Yes, it is and yes it was. Meister debuted the same time as Kuroko but only lasted 10 chapters.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

10 chapters ? That must have stung .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 17, 2010)

Meister was cancelled 2 chapters after being officially ranked?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

AIphaInferno said:


> Akira Toriyama is working on yet another great manga that will be running in WSJ, it will be release on issue 50 of WSJ. Am looking forward to this.





AIphaInferno said:


> Jump will never pass this one up, it's Akira Toriyama the founder of WSJ. Oh an kishi making a lame ass baseball manga. WTF is kishi thinking?


It's a one-shot plus he does this all time so it's nothing new, also have you actually read Akira Toriyama's post Dragonball works or are you just fanboying? They're fucking terrible, Sandland and Neko Majin were the only two that were actually good the rest are subpar, his recent one-shot was a second collaboration with his long time friend Masakazu Katsura (I's, Zetman) called Jiya wasn't all that good either


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Baseball manga aren't lame-ass



Rookies is freakin awesome.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

Blade said:


> Rookies is freakin awesome.


One's Out and Big Windup are also fantastic


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah i forgot about One Outs, i agree.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> Isn't this third football manga to be serialized in jump recently? Wasn't Miester a football manga too?



Fixed .

I thought Shonen Shiku or whatever was a football manga though .

About Sand Land : I only read the first chapter in american jump , anyone have a pic of that army commander I heard about ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Fixed .
> 
> I thought Shonen Shiku or whatever was a football manga though .
> 
> About Sand Land : I only read the first chapter in american jump , anyone have a pic of that army commander I heard about ?


Commander Zeu is it?

Another thing I loved about Sandland was that it looked so much better than DBZ and his new style. Reminded alot of his earlier work before Dragonball


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Kinda reminds me of someting but I can't say what .


----------



## Gecka (Sep 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Looks like we got ourselves another cushion for Medaka Box :33



Great post or Greatest post?

medaka box is trash


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Great post or Greatest post?
> 
> medaka box is trash



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 20, 2010)

Im interested in kishis baseball one shot. He used to play baseball and he wanted to do a baseball manga for years so he cant really mess it up. Worst case scenario is that its boring but hes had a while to think up a good story.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 21, 2010)

The previews for the one shots of the "legendary mangaka".


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

Image got pwnd


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

You dirty scumbag , you were hotlinking it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 21, 2010)

What, it isn't working for you? It works fine for me...

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

The link just says "No hotlinking" too .

edit : you need to refesh .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

One Piece comes back in 7 days.
It will be renamed One Piece The Last Ocean The New World

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

You're kidding . That's it's name ?? Talk about long winded . 

Robin's hair :33


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

Blinky said:


> You're kidding . That's it's name ?? Talk about long winded .
> 
> Robin's hair :33


It's a rough translation, also the last bit is from Alabasta


----------



## 8 (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm so hyped for the next one piece chapter. i never have been so impatiently anticipating a new manga chapter like this before.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 21, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> One Piece comes back in 7 days.
> It will be renamed One Piece The Last Ocean The New World
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rather convuluted title...but as you said it's a rough translation. any news on how many pages the return chapter will be?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 21, 2010)

Not yet; we should wait for Sunday or so to get info on the next ToC.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Rather convuluted title...but as you said it's a rough translation. any news on how many pages the return chapter will be?


I wouldn't be surprised if it was 23 pages really given the amount of hype for it's grand return, I expect that issue of JUMP to be sold out


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 21, 2010)

It seems to be the subtitle for the anime, not the manga.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Not yet; we should wait for Sunday or so to get info on the next ToC.





Emperor Joker said:


> Rather convuluted title...but as you said it's a rough translation. any news on how many pages the return chapter will be?




*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Next chapter will have 24 pages.


----------



## 8 (Sep 21, 2010)

one piece goes under a new title? then i guess the chapter count starts at 1 as well.
----

(edit)


The Mouthy Merc said:


> It seems to be the subtitle for the anime, not the manga.


ok, this makes more sense.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep 24 pages


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 21, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> It seems to be the subtitle for the anime, not the manga.



Quoted to make sure people get the message .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

Couple thing to clear up, the first two headings are from the new databook coming in November, the last bit is from the chapter coming next week


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> It seems to be the subtitle for the anime, not the manga.



Do you know or are you assuming ?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 21, 2010)

I know that it's not the title of the manga. It's still "One Piece". 

Not sure of what this new title is now though actually. It's either an arc title, or the anime subtitle.

But yeah, no, not the new Manga subtitle.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 21, 2010)

It separates it into two parts. The new chapters will all be included under the "last ocean/new world" part. It says "official name release" or something along those lines so this might encompass both manga and anime. Although the title itself seems too long winded, I imagine it will just be a change to the volume releases or title design so people can tell the difference between part 1 and part 2.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 21, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> One Piece comes back in 7 days.
> It will be renamed One Piece The Last Ocean The New World
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 





Margaret: The ship is ready, we can leave anytime you want.


Luffy: Okay, thanks. Hey, watch closely!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

> Bleach( Lead Color)
> Naruto
> Toriko
> Reborn
> ...


I forgot, also, Reborn anime will end in the next episode.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

One-shots are cockteases if they are good .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2010)

There were more than a few one-shots I liked that didn't get picked up


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 22, 2010)

*WSJ #43/10:*
*Bleach (Lead Color)*
*Naruto (Cover)*
Toriko
Katekyo Hitman REBORN!
Nurarihyon no Mago
Bakuman. (Color)
Gintama
Sket Dance
Light Wing (25p, Color)
enigma (25p)
Kuroko no Basket (23p, Color)
Beelzebub
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Inumaru dashi
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Psyren
SWOT 

*Preview for #44/10:*
Cover and Lead Color: One Piece (24 pages)
Center Color: Beelzebub, Toriko

Toriko is first


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy hell it is !

My evil plan is nearly complete !


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2010)

So Kishi is taken a break next week, supposedly to write the Baseball one-shot which will run with Naruto 2 weeks from now.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh bwt , that's Enigma's 2nd chapter in the TOC , right ?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 22, 2010)

What's up with metalica metaluca? Canceled?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah a week or two ago . At chapter 17 .


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *WSJ #43/10:*
> *Bleach (Lead Color)*
> *Naruto (Cover)*
> Toriko
> ...




Toriko and Beelzebub.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

What the hell? I posted this yesterday


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 22, 2010)

Toriko is first, as expected.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2010)

If Kochikame is so unpopular, why has it remained for decades?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

It has over 170 volumes and the creator has never had a single week of break aparently . It's ranking is purely coincidental .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> If Kochikame is so unpopular, why has it remained for decades?


Longevity and the fact that the series is a cultural icon in Japan akin to Doraemon. In short it's the Japanese version of The Simpsons.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 22, 2010)

OP comes back with color and 24 pages?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2010)

I just can't get over those eyebrows 

Also I wonder how the ratings of series like Bleach, One Piece and Naruto were in their early days.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I just can't get over those eyebrows
> 
> Also I wonder how the ratings of series like Bleach, One Piece and Naruto were in their early days.



This video should answer your question

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBcLKA6oNYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 22, 2010)

Am I seeing that right, Bleach is ranked above Naruto?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 22, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Am I seeing that right, Bleach is ranked above Naruto?



That was during the SS arc, right?

Probably during one of Ichigo's big fights.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> That was during the SS arc, right?
> 
> Probably during one of Ichigo's big fights.


Not sure if he was talking about the current ranking or the video but at time time period was during the Arrancar arc when they had just went down to the world of the living and when the vaizards showed up


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm talking about the current one.


----------



## Gallant (Sep 22, 2010)

The current chapter in that ToC is only in front because its the lead color and that is always the first series in the magazine. The series that gets the cover is also normally in front. Neither are official rankings.

Although Bleach, as crappy as it has been during this Arrancar arc has been above Naruto on some weeks though not often.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2010)

Bleach is consistently great.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 22, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The previews for the one shots of the "legendary mangaka".



for now number 2 look the most interesting to me


but who knows it may change when i learn the stories


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Although Bleach, as crappy as it has been during this Arrancar arc has been above Naruto on some weeks though not often.


Bleach hasn't moved up for three years in the ToC, hell it's been dropping little by little this year


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Just to point out , Kochikame is published since September 1976 , and the mangaka has *never had a break*


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

^ Damn.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Most recent chapter is numbered 1666


----------



## Blinky (Sep 22, 2010)

Holy shit


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

169 Volumes are out?

I just checked it.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2010)

That video posted earlier was cool. Also watched the first part.

I swear there was almost so much poo on the Toilet Hakase cover as in the whole Aqua Knight series.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

171 acording to my sources


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> 171 acording to my sources



Togashi is following this author's steps.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 22, 2010)

Togashi : 171 volumes ? lol what a loser *goes back to Dragonquest*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

I wonder if Osamu (?) is gonna get Togashi's ass blown to bits


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 22, 2010)

@San Juan Wolf: To be fair not a whole lot is given to make a chapter of Kochi Kame, it's only seven pages or less


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

Realy ? Where do you have that from ?


----------



## Gallant (Sep 22, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Bleach hasn't moved up for three years in the ToC, hell it's been dropping little by little this year



What you say about Bleach declining is indeed true. It is also why people who have followed the ToC for a long time and taken a look at its sales have said that at this point its unfair to try to group it with Naruto and One Piece(Though Jump still tries to do it). Its ceiling doesn't even reach their floor.

However, to say that wasn't able to move up and stand on top of the TOC for 3 years is inaccurate.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Issue 46 2009: Bleach is #1 even above One Piece but Naruto had the cover and color.

Issue 22/23 2009: Bleach is #1 above Naruto but One Piece had color.

Issue 50 2008: OP is #1, Bleach is #2, and Naruto is #3.

Issue 49 2008: Bleach is #1 and Naruto is #2. One Piece has cover and color.

Issue 48 2008: OP is #1, Bleach is #2, and Naruto is #3.

Issue 41 2008: OP is #1, Bleach is #2,and Naruto is #3.

Issue 39 2008: Bleach is #1, OP is #2, and Naruto is #3.

Issue 36 2008: Bleach is #1 and OP is #2.

Issue 27 2008: OP is #1, Bleach is #2, Toriko is #3, and Naruto is #4




There is more but I figure this is enough. Bleach's current sliding is a topic of discussion because just two years ago it was competing with the top 2. Nowadays it even falls out of the top 5 while OP and Naruto almost never fall below 3 let alone 4.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Sep 24, 2010)

I might be wrong but it kinda looks like Toriko's been consistently part of the top 3 for a while now... So how long before we finally consider it part of the new HST?


----------



## BVB (Sep 24, 2010)

after one of the current HST ends


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Actualy "HST" is prety much just a creation of the , mostly american , fandom .


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Sep 24, 2010)

I was aware it's not an official term, was wondering when _we_ will start giving credit to the manga that actually makes it to the top from week to week. Though in retrospect it's probably a hopeless question, and yeah I guess it ends when one of them ends.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Were not gonna get anyone to agree on anything anymore . That's for sure .


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2010)

kijogigo said:


> I might be wrong but it kinda looks like Toriko's been consistently part of the top 3 for a while now... So how long before we finally consider it part of the new HST?



Through that video I realized his last manga (before the whole child thingamaching got it cancelled) was actually quite popular for a while (in the top 3).


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2010)

*According to Heiji-Sama from MH, both One Piece and Toriko will have important announcements in issue 44# next week!*

Toriko is obviously going to get an anime, it cannot be anything else. However, I don't know about One Piece.

*Edit:*
According to the rumors, the One Piece announcement is actually news about the 11th movie. They said that after the last movie, they will release a new movie once in two years. Strong World came out in December 2009, so it does make sense that they would reveal some info on the next one around this time.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *According to Heiji-Sama from MH, both One Piece and Toriko will have important announcements in issue 44# next week!*





Edward Newgate said:


> Toriko is obviously going to get an anime, it cannot be anything else.


Don't take these announcements seriously, the last *BIG ANNOUNCEMENT* was just a release date for The Gintama movie


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2010)

Big announcement for Toriko: Mangaka is taking a break :ho


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

Toriko is canceled. Mitsutoshi got in trouble with the police again


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2010)

First it was for paying a 16 years old chick to have sex with him.

Now it is for having pornographic pics of naked underage, fat children eating to their hearts' content. Now that is fitting to his current manga, don't you agree?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

Better start reading Seikimatsu Leader den Takeshi! then if his "interests" are related to the theme of the manga


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 24, 2010)

So he's going to pay a 16 year old chick to get fat?

He must be living da vida loca.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

on a scale of 1-10 how good is toriko, i keep hearing good things about it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

Legend said:


> on a scale of 1-10 how good is toriko, i keep hearing good things about it



I'd give it a solid 8, one of the better outings to come out of JUMP within the past decade


----------



## God Movement (Sep 24, 2010)

Legend said:


> on a scale of 1-10 how good is toriko, i keep hearing good things about it



9          .


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds good, who scans it?


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 24, 2010)

Legend said:


> Will do.



Do you like One Piece?


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

9/10.

The series reminds a bit of one piece but with more well drawn Grappler Baki characters.

80% of the cast are buffed and badass as well.


Very good action/battles, good humor, likable characters, interesting plot and fuckin food.


One of the best ongoing series, definitely read it.


----------



## MdB (Sep 24, 2010)

The translations and page quality in the beginning are awful. Go with Viz's version.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 25, 2010)

Legend said:


> on a scale of 1-10 how good is toriko, i keep hearing good things about it



7 - 7.5


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2010)

One Piece(Lead Color,Cover)
Bakuman
Bleach
Kuroko's Basketball
Reborn
Light Wing(23p)
Toriko(color)
Gintama
Enigma
Beelzebub(color)
Sket Dance
Nurarihyon No Mago(23p)
Hokenshitsu no shinigami
Inumarudashi
Kochikame
Psyren
Medaka Box
Oumagadoki
SWOT

*#45 (09/10) :*
Bakuman (Lead Color)
Reborn, Bench!, Medaka Box (Color)


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, Kuroko no Basket is pretty high, ain't it?


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Oumagadoki and this SWOT are on bad rank again.

I can't see them 'survive'.


Toriko is on the top 10 again.




Enigma is also on the top 10.

Good job for new series.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Blade said:


> Enigma is also on the top 10.
> 
> Good job for new series.


its not official. new series won't get ranked until after 7/8 chapters or so.


----------



## Gallant (Sep 29, 2010)

Psyren jumped up a couple of spots. Unless it rushes the ending even more(like 4-5 chapters) it may last out the next round of cuts if they only debut 2 manga next round.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 30, 2010)

Just found this site, you can see here how the chapters of One Piece for example were ranked since its start. Just click on the years.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

Little help Ed .....what exactly am I suposed to click ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 30, 2010)

On the left side of the page you have two rows of years. Click on one of the years to see the ranks of the manga that were published in that year.

If you click on 1997 you will find One Piece that started in issue 34.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Do you like One Piece?


I.LOVE.ONE PIECE.


illmatic said:


> 7 - 7.5


Ahh i see.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 30, 2010)

Legend said:


> I.LOVE.ONE PIECE.



Then you'll love Toriko



> Ahh i see.



No, it's a 9


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool ill check it out.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2010)

Unsurprisingly, sources on Oricon and 2ch are reporting that the first printing of Issue #44 of Jump have sold out. Luckily I'm getting mines in the mail tomorrow


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh okay , got it now .

The top one for anyone as dumb as me


----------



## left4lol (Sep 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Unsurprisingly, sources on Oricon and 2ch are reporting that the first printing of Issue #44 of Jump have sold out. Luckily I'm getting mines in the mail tomorrow


Are you serious how the hell is something that isn't even officially out could already sold out?


----------



## Rowel (Sep 30, 2010)

*#45 :
Gintama (Absent)*


----------



## akoftroy (Oct 1, 2010)

It could also mean that bookstores want to order more copies but can't because Shueisha didn't print enough. It's probably all just hype anyway, like how One Piece sets a new record for print run every volume. Shueisha can manipulate stuff like that to get good PR.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 3, 2010)

any one know which group will do Kishimoto one shot?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2010)

left4lol said:


> Are you serious how the hell is something that isn't even officially out could already sold out?


Any manga containing she-male cocks with warts always sell out. Fact.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 3, 2010)

*Manga Volume Covers*

Kuroko no Basket #09:


----------



## illmatic (Oct 3, 2010)

The return of One Piece cover


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 4, 2010)

/dreamy sigh at Hades HnS cover. Pretty boy mode, go. Although I actually prefer him when his face looks messed up.  Can't say I care much about the idea of Light Wing. Sad about Oumagadoki falling way down but I could see why since even I have waning interest in it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 5, 2010)

The top five in the new issue.

*Bakuman (color)*
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Kuroko no Basket
Bleach


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The top five in the new issue.
> 
> *Bakuman (color)*
> One Piece
> ...



Kuroko  been doing pretty damn good in these past few months. 

Sales high, and getting in at the top of the Toc.

I remember the times when SJ pimped it out with colors every time it enter the bottom 5, they was in need for a successful sports manga. I guess it worked for the most part.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Oct 5, 2010)

Toriko weekly rankings are always high and above bleach yay, may i ask which is more popular Toriko or beelzebub?


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 5, 2010)

Toriko is more popular in sales but Beelebub is getting a anime first.


----------



## BuRNiCe44 (Oct 5, 2010)

Selty Sturluson said:


> Toriko is more popular in sales but Beelebub is getting a anime first.



I thought beelzebub was getting a OVA like Toriko? Hmm guess i was wrong but why animate beelzebub when it only has 79 chapters?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 5, 2010)

BuRNiCe44 said:


> I thought beelzebub was getting a OVA like Toriko? Hmm guess i was wrong but why animate beelzebub when it only has 79 chapters?


No, Beelzebub is getting both an OVA and an anime adaption. We will be able to watch the OVA online with English subbs in around 20 days, I think (Atleast that's how it's for Toriko).
The anime starts in January.


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2010)

It would be so awesome to have an awesome sports manga like tsubasa or slam dunk run in our time.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 5, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Kuroko  been doing pretty damn good in these past few months. *
> 
> Sales high, and getting in at the top of the Toc.
> 
> I remember the times when SJ pimped it out with colors every time it enter the bottom 5, they was in need for a successful sports manga. I guess it worked for the most part.



Kuroko is the love of the editorial, who picked it as their "Must. Have. Sports. Manga." representative. It's pretty shit, and no one outside editorial really likes it.


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 5, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> It would be so awesome to have an awesome sports manga like tsubasa or slam dunk run in our time.


Die tollen Fu?ballstars. 

Well, Captain Tsubasa is still running: Aion Gold


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 5, 2010)

Got it from MH forum:

Jump #45 TOC, courtesy of Ohana
The cover is Bakuman

Bakuman opening color
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Reborn (Color Page)
Kuroko
Bleach
Bench (Kishimoto One-Shot)
Enigma
Beelzebub
Light Wing
Sket Dance
Medaka Box (Color Page)
Inumaru Dashi
Kochikame
Houkenshitsu no Shinigami
Psyren
Doubutsuen
SWOT

Back cover is Chichi-bel. (Joke on Harribel, I'd surmise.)


----------



## KidTony (Oct 5, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> It would be so awesome to have an awesome sports manga like tsubasa or slam dunk run in our time.



We do. It's called Hajime No Ippo.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 5, 2010)

Is Bench out yet?


----------



## Blade (Oct 5, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Got it from MH forum:
> 
> Jump #45 TOC, courtesy of Ohana
> The cover is Bakuman
> ...




Psyren is seriously at low ranks.

Wtf?


Also yeah for Toriko and Beelzebub.


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2010)

KidTony said:


> We do. It's called Hajime No Ippo.



the quality of HnI has been decreasing drastically since the RBJ fight


----------



## Gallant (Oct 5, 2010)

Psyren at the bottom has pretty much become a constant. It probably isn't going to live much longer as its ending appears to be within reach story-wise. Looks like the ending isn't that far.

Also for anyone wondering about Mago, its suppose to be between Inumaru and Kochikame/


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 5, 2010)

Psyren has 2 cushions to save it

Light Wing will be #3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2010)

Medaka Box not in bottom five fuck yeah


----------



## Gallant (Oct 5, 2010)

Selty Sturluson said:


> Psyren has 2 cushions to save it
> 
> Light Wing will be #3



May or may not help if WSJ debuts 3 series at the beginning of the year like it sometimes does. We shall see though because Light Wing or Enigma may or may not face utter rejection like some other series in the past.

Two series I'll be surprised to see this time next year are Psyren and Bakuman.



Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka Box not in bottom five fuck yeah



We have color so it doesn't really matter in this case though I'm not complaining by any means. Color for this series tends to be scarce.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 8, 2010)

Apparently two weeks ago, Enigma's mangaka and Jaguar's mangaka married each other.

Metin2 Gold

And the cake,


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently two weeks ago, Enigma's mangaka and Jaguar's mangaka married each other.
> 
> Metin2 Gold
> 
> And the cake,


Awww......

Love the design of that cake


----------



## Blinky (Oct 8, 2010)

Nerd love


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Oct 8, 2010)

His wife looks nice.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently two weeks ago, Enigma's mangaka and Jaguar's mangaka married each other.
> 
> Metin2 Gold
> 
> And the cake,


Mangakas love 

The cake is awesome


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

Hikawa

Bench! One-shot is out!


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2010)

Darth Vader


----------



## Farih (Oct 10, 2010)

Bench was...really bad


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2010)

I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rache (Oct 10, 2010)

Bench was good actually.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2010)

I predict alot of people gonna say it sucked just because it's done by Kishimoto.
(It wasn't all that good though imo)


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 10, 2010)

It was a decent one shot using standard baseball plot points


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2010)

Meh Bench! was okay...though nothing special caught my eye


----------



## Farih (Oct 10, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> I predict alot of people gonna say it sucked just because it's done by Kishimoto.
> (It wasn't all that good though imo)



The reason I didn't like it had nothing to do with Kishimoto.  I guess it was just...different than what I was expecting.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 10, 2010)

Farih said:


> The reason I didn't like it had nothing to do with Kishimoto.  I guess it was just...different than what I was expecting.


It was pretty average by sports manga standards, no gimmick to it like in Eyeshield 21 which is what I was expecting, it was definitely more in the lines of Major if anything. I can see why people might be put-off by it especially with the "off-putting" character designs.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2010)

When the Naruto look-a-like started doing all that triple ball stuff I was like  

But thankfully it wasn't all special attack gimmicky crap . I liked it .


----------



## Rache (Oct 11, 2010)

That guy is a true ninja unlike Naruto.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Oct 11, 2010)

Bench isn't awful but also isnt brilliant.

But I find myself willing to read this manga if Kishi decides to make a serie out of Bench.

But Kishi, you'd better finish Naruto first! Don't pull some Togashi shit on us!


----------



## Lupin (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm willing to give Bench! a read if it ever gets serialized. But it seems like the kind of manga that will drag on.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 11, 2010)

It was a fairly average oneshot, I liked little bits of it. Part of what I liked best was how the protagonist isn't your average looker. I enjoy the aspect of him overcoming his issues with sight thanks to another person who people had thought couldn't continue thanks to his body's limitations.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 11, 2010)

I enjoyed the one shot.  I'm not normally into sports manga, but for what it was, it was pretty good.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 11, 2010)

The main chara for this week one shot (From Gintama creator)


----------



## Superstars (Oct 11, 2010)

Is Bleach on a two week break or one?
Cause I know Naruto is going to be released and One Piece is still on vacation.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 11, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Is Bleach on a two week break or one?
> Cause I know Naruto is going to be released and One Piece is still on vacation.


... One Piece is still on vacation. Right.

Anyway, Bleach is on a two weeks break. Next chapter will be released on the 27th.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks.....^


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 12, 2010)

Am really digging Hideaki Sorachi art for the main character, i hope this manga delivers. BTW isn't Gintama about to end soon?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Was Kishi's the first of those one-shots ?


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Was Kishi's the first of those one-shots ?



I guess so, i can't really comment on bench but i'll say this. It's just boring, nothing special just a regular baseball manga.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

I kinda like Atom.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 12, 2010)

Bench wasn't too bad, I guess. The only thing I hate are the noses. I don't know why Kishimoto had to draw them like that, it looked so weird.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 12, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Bench wasn't too bad, I guess. The only thing I hate are the noses. I don't know why Kishimoto had to draw them like that, it looked so weird.


prolly tryin out some new art style. 

anyway, I think his editors are on crack.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2010)

Blinky said:


> :ho           .


Oh great, they'll translate the least interesting one-shot


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 12, 2010)

Is Gintama going to end soon?


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 13, 2010)

From Ritual Scan Forge

Thx Kewl0210 @ MH

Jump #46 (18/10) :

Kuroko no Basket (Lead Color Page)
One Piece
Toriko (Cover)
Naruto
Nurarihyon no Mago (Color Page)
Bakuman
Light Wing
Sorachi Hideaki (Gintama) / Bankara-san ga tooru (One Shot) (Color)
Reborn
Enigma
Beelzebub
Sket Dance
Inumaru Dashi
Gintama
Keiji Shige-san 
Kochikame
Doubutsuen
Psyren
Medaka Box
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Swot

Absent : Bleach


Jump #47 (25/10) :
Sket Dance - Big announcement (Lead Color Page)
Konomi Takeshi (Tennis no ?jisama) / One Shot (Color Page)
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami - Center color as thanks for great popularity. (Color Page)
Kochikame - new event exhibition decided center color (Color Page)

Absent : Bleach


----------



## Jugger (Oct 13, 2010)

i hope sket dance big annousment is anime it really deserve it.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 13, 2010)

As long as Shinigami isn't under SWOT I guess I should be pleased. D: But bottom two? Argh. Cheers on how it is getting the center spread next time for...popularity? Whut?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2010)

Seems like Light Wings gets positive responses, huh.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 13, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Seems like Light Wings gets positive responses, huh.



It's not ranked yet.


----------



## Chibibaki (Oct 13, 2010)

Bench was sub-par at best. Its formulaic, and honestly an uninspired effort. To be quite honest, If it didnt have Kishimotos name it would not have ran in Jump. 

There is too much competition right now to allow something like Bench to run when much better ideas are rejected or die early deaths


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey, Toriko has the cover but no color pages, so it's ranked, right?


----------



## Gallant (Oct 13, 2010)

That better be an anime announcement for Sket Dance. 3+ years of material to animate, a stable ToC ranking, and a recent increase in sales should be more than enough to justify it. It will be a tragedy if its anything short of that.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> As long as Shinigami isn't under SWOT I guess I should be pleased. D: But bottom two? Argh. Cheers on how it is getting the center spread next time for...popularity? Whut?



I'd say it has its spurts of popularity. As an 09 series that didn't get the blatant welfare and promotion that Kuroko and Beelzebub got right out of the gate, it has had a number of rankings that put it at the mid-tier. It just has almost as many that put it at the bottom. 



Eldrummer said:


> Hey, Toriko has the cover but no color pages, so it's ranked, right?



No, the series that get the cover without color are almost always at the top of the magazine so its a clear placement.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Jump #46 (18/10) :
> Kuroko no Basket (Lead Color Page)


Once you think Kuroko is down it gets a lead color to try and help breath life into it once again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 13, 2010)

Chibibaki said:


> Bench was sub-par at best. Its formulaic, and honestly an uninspired effort. To be quite honest, If it didnt have Kishimotos name it would not have ran in Jump.
> 
> There is too much competition right now to allow something like Bench to run when much better ideas are rejected or die early deaths


Bro, it was a one-shot 

Most one-shots are terrible and uninspired and are usually the rough draft of the series before some major retooling is done, I thought it was okay but there's nothing in it that stands out at this point given we have no idea where Kishi will go with it, he may never revisited it again. Usually there's some one-shots with great concepts but horrible execution (see: Death Note)


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2010)

The One-shot for Naruto wasn't particularly awe-inspiring either.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn, Medaka Box is pretty low. Hopefully some of the upcoming battles will give it a boost or so.


----------



## zoff (Oct 14, 2010)

Please let the announcement about Sket Dance be an anime.. just the thought of Switch animated has me loling


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 14, 2010)

The winner of Golden Future Cup is *Kikai Tonchi Banashi - Hanasaka Ikkyuu* by Kawada Yuuya (Art) & Komiyama Kenta (Story)!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

^Was any of them translated? From what I heard everything but the Alien Table Tennis one was terrible


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 14, 2010)

I think only the first one was translated. Wasn't it the one with that badass chick or something?

As for the Alien Tennis, it was expected


----------



## Chibibaki (Oct 14, 2010)

illmatic said:


> The One-shot for Naruto wasn't particularly awe-inspiring either.



Thats par for Kishi though. I have long since accepted the fact that when he is at his best the editor is doing the majority of the work for him.

As for Bench, one shots run all the time in jump. And from what i have seen it is far below the usual level of work that gets accepted.


----------



## Chibibaki (Oct 14, 2010)

Chalice said:


> prolly tryin out some new art style.
> 
> anyway, I think his editors are on crack.



Not at all. He has broken the 500,000 mark in back sales. At this point he is essentially editor-free. 

The only time he would have to deal with one now is if he tried to print something that jump expressly prohibits.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

Chibibaki said:


> Thats par for Kishi though. I have long since accepted the fact that when he is at his best the editor is doing the majority of the work for him.
> 
> As for Bench, one shots run all the time in jump. *And from what i have seen it is far below the usual level of work that gets accepted*.


Like Metallica Metalluca did?


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The winner of Golden Future Cup is *Kikai Tonchi Banashi - Hanasaka Ikkyuu* by Kawada Yuuya (Art) & Komiyama Kenta (Story)!



Good for them. Maybe someone will scan and translate the one-shot now.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 14, 2010)

Blinky said:


> This should please you Choco


FUCK YEAR! Really wanted to check out Sorachi's, don't care much about the PoT mangka's one-shot


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2010)

Jump issue 46 cover


----------



## Chibibaki (Oct 15, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Like Metallica Metalluca did?



I couldnt have put it better


----------



## mangakagirl (Oct 16, 2010)

am looking forward to toriyama's one shot as well as sorachi.


----------



## Stajyun (Oct 19, 2010)

I found Bankarasan ga tooru one shot raws, may i say it's epic. 

Am a big fan of gags, it just have a unique feeling to it. I really hope this becomes a series.


----------



## Random Member (Oct 19, 2010)

Hideaki Sorachi's one shot, Bankara, is out.

Chapter 403


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 19, 2010)

The One Shot Bankara by Hideaki Sorachi is out
Link removed

Edit: Damn, missed it by one minute


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 19, 2010)

It was alright.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2010)

Bankara was badass

Its Whitebase


----------



## bubble_lord (Oct 19, 2010)

It wasn't bad though it could easily work as an arc in Gintama, it isn't that different and has the futuristic elements in play.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2010)

It is a good world where they have classifications of children through danger levels.  A fun oneshot, has the same feel as Gintama but somewhat less random. So I enjoyed it, besides, how can I dislike a series where a guy turned himself into a human Gundam? It is one of those things where I wonder how the school hasn't been reduced to rubble yet. I lol'ed at the controlling electricity bit. So much for using bare hands. Still, it was a good read. I even liked the quotes that peppered the chapter.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 20, 2010)

Huh?  There's no Sket Dance thread?

I guess I'll put it here then



Chalk up another for the new Jump animation generation


----------



## Gallant (Oct 20, 2010)

Dark Travis said:


> Huh?  There's no Sket Dance thread?
> 
> I guess I'll put it here then
> 
> ...



There is one, you can check the index.

About damn time Sket got its anime. I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 20, 2010)

No Medaka Box anime yet?

Feels bad man.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 20, 2010)

Gallant said:


> There is one, you can check the index.



wtf?  Didn't respond at all to my searches.

Posting it there now for rampant discussion.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 20, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> No Medaka Box anime yet?
> 
> Feels bad man.



Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before our time comes.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 20, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> No Medaka Box anime yet?
> 
> Feels bad man.



Partly understandable but also possibly beneficial.

I have no doubts we will get one but one before the two year mark will result in too much filler and most likely lower quality.

I can see Medaka being announced sometime in 2011 and debuting in the fall of that year.



Dark Travis said:


> wtf?  Didn't respond at all to my searches.
> 
> Posting it there now for rampant discussion.



NF search function has sucked for years. There is no use in relying on it.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 20, 2010)

Bankara was way way way too wordy


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2010)

Bankara is really awsome.

Yes sket dance finally gets anime awsome


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2010)

*Sket Dance (Cover and Opening Color)*
*Moon Walker LTD (Takeshi Konomi One-Shot, Color)*
Naruto
One Piece
Toriko
Reborn
*Kochikame (Center Color)*
Beelzebub
Enigma
Light Wing
Bakuman
Inumaru Dashi
Gintama
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kuroko no Basuke
Medaka Box
*Hokenshitsu no Shinigami (Center Color)*Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Psyren
SWOT

BLEACH (Absent)

Issue 48 Opening Color: Bleach
Color Pages: Reborn and Boh (Usuata One-Shot).


What!?  One Piece is below Naruto!?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What!?  One Piece is below Naruto!?


Eh, it happens from time to time more often than none, surprising since One Piece is just 3 chapters in to the timeskip unless this chapter of Naruto is REALLY REALLY GOOD!


----------



## 8 (Oct 20, 2010)

i wonder which chapter of naruto that was. anyway, how many chapters does the TOC rankings lag behind the new chapter?


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 20, 2010)

It's Eight Chapters behind....but I've also read that it's measured in weeks rather than actual chapters, regardless it's Eight either way.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Oct 20, 2010)

Been a while since I've seen Naruto above OP. Yes @ Torik getting the third spot.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 20, 2010)

I didn't see Sket Dance getting a anime.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 20, 2010)

Bankara was a great one shot. Vastly superior to the crap Kishimoto put out. Really looking forward to the next one as well to see how it compares to PoT. 

Are these one shots going to continue or what? Seems sort of interesting they would have established authors do one shots to fill the space rather than try and push a new series of an unknown author.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 20, 2010)

^There are four left


----------



## Blinky (Oct 20, 2010)

That last one-shot was pretty good . Although I didn't find the whole bun thing particularly funny .


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 20, 2010)

If the rankings are 8 behind the current chap, then why dont they show the series that are on break?


----------



## hisoga (Oct 21, 2010)

because they are on break? no chapter in the magazine that week.. i guest


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 21, 2010)

Jump #47 Cover:




Jump #48 (01/11) :
Uruta Kyosuke (Jaguar) / Boh / One Shot (Color)
Bleach (Lead Color Page)
Reborn (Color Page)
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen & Hokenshitsu no Shinigami (23 pages)

Absent : Naruto


----------



## Lupin (Oct 22, 2010)

Bankara was a good read. But the settings would make it so that it wouldn't be really good if it's serialized.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 25, 2010)

Some news, guys.

In case you didn't know, the even of Anime Jump Tour began last Saturday in which they featured Beelzebub's OVA. Each Saturday they will feature one OVA, until the 20th of November.


Make sure to check the site out to see if they uploaded the OVA (it should be with English subs, too) to watch online.

Either this, on they will upload all of them when the event ends next month.

To others news, Togashi's older manga  (1995-1997) is getting a 12 or 13 episode anime, by Studio Pierrot.

And finally, Jump Festa will start next week on the 5th.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 25, 2010)

^Thanks bro, I admit that I forgot all about it after the anime was announced


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 27, 2010)

Issue 48 Bottom 5 (not confirmed):

Nurarihyon
Inumaru
Light Wing
Psyren
SWOT
----------------------------

#49 :
Naruto (Cover & Lead Color)
Enigma, Beelzebub (Color)
Akimoto Osamu / Succed (One Shot, Color)
Toriko (Absent)
-------------------------------------------------

Good to see color pages in the first (or is it the second?) ranked chapter of Enigma.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never expected to see Nurarihyon in bottom 5. Totally unexpected. Hopefully it's fake(though, I highly doubt it).


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 27, 2010)

> Toriko (Absent)


This makes me sad.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

I found a full ToC, and it looks like bottom 5 is little bit wrong. So, I'll 
upload the real one.

Bleach (Lead CP)
Bakuman
One Piece
Gintama
Enigma
Toriko
Poo (CP, One Shot)
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Sket Dance
Reborn (CP)
Kuroko
Nurarihyon
Inumaru
Hokenshitsu
Oumagadoki
Light Wing
Psyren
SWOT

Naruto (Absent)


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, is it true? Bakuman above one Piece and Enigma in the Top-5 is kinda different. As for the bottom-5 I don't linke to see Hokenshitsu and Psyren there.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Wow, is it true? Bakuman above one Piece and Enigma in the Top-5 is kinda different. As for the bottom-5 I don't linke to see Hokenshitsu and Psyren there.





> 934 名前：69るま ◆KENseIuXK2 [sage] 投稿日：2010/10/27(水) 17:29:47 ID:LuS/goF70
> 鰤
> バクマン
> ワンピ
> ...


Yep, also the poster didn't mention anything regarding Toriko being abesent


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 27, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I found a full ToC, and it looks like bottom 5 is little bit wrong. So, I'll
> upload the real one.
> 
> Bleach (Lead CP)
> ...



Enigma in the top 5 in its first official ranking. :amazed


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 27, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Enigma in the top 5 in its first official ranking. :amazed


BIG kudos to enigma. It really managed to break 2010's curse... as long as it won't pull DA on us, one can say congrats for now.
A shame Oumaga didn't rise more together with the page increasement, but oh well... at least there's Light Wing, a brand new cushion.


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2010)

Enigma is on top 5 huh?

Good to know.

Also Psyren is still low? Damn it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 27, 2010)

Good job Enigma. Might actually start reading it then. 

Also, Medaka Box not in bottom five


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Poo............. ?????


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 27, 2010)

OOo, cheers for Enigma, I liked it quite a bit...which is exactly why I thought it couldn't possibly rank well. I hope it continues to stay there as it is still keeping my interest. ;3


----------



## Blinky (Oct 27, 2010)

Enigma is pretty good . Great news .


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 29, 2010)

Some new volume covers of Shonen Jump's series (posted by Heiji-sama):

Medaka Box #07



Nurarihyon no Mago #13



Beelzebub #08



Oumagadoki Doubutsuen #01



Metallica Metalluca #02 (End)


----------



## Zaru (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone got scans for Enigma?


----------



## 8 (Oct 29, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Poo............. ?????


awesome title isn't it?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure hope Poo gets scanned .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

#49
Naruto (Cover, Lead Color)
Bleach
One Piece
Kuroko no Basket
Reborn
Beelzebub (Color)
Medaka Box
Gintama
Succeed (Oneshot color)
Bakuman
Inumaru Dashi
Enigma (Color)
Sket Dance
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kochikame
Hokenshitsu
Oumagadoki
Light Wing
Psyren
SWOT


*Issue 50:*
Cover, Lead CP: One Piece
CP: One Shot by Toriyama Akira, Gintama


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 2, 2010)

Bleach ranked 1st?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

SWOT and Light Wing won't survive for too long.

And Psyren is ending soon.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 2, 2010)

Is medaka really that high?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> SWOT and Light Wing won't survive for too long.
> 
> And Psyren is ending soon.



＜@toshi_nakada アシスタント先の漫画が終わっちゃうからね～。
まぁ、色々友達づてにあたってみて、良きところに入れたらいいかな～。
12:32 AM Oct 31st  So Bad It's Good  から toshi_nakada宛
It seems like one of Iwashiro-sensei's assistant (Kuroki Takafumi) wrote on his Twitter account that the manga he's currently working on as an assistant will be ending.


----------



## Koori (Nov 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Is medaka really that high?



It's not first time it gets on high places. Medaka Box is awesome.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 2, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Nurarihyon no Mago #13
> *Spoiler*: __


That's an awesome cover. I've just been watching the anime but this does make me vaguely feel like I should try picking up the managa again sometime.


Edward Newgate said:


> SWOT and Light Wing won't survive for too long.
> 
> And Psyren is ending soon.


I'm vaguely hoping there's at least one more abyssmal series to replace SWOT and LW so that Hokenshitsu and Oumagadoki don't get axed. I'm saying that even though I really should be wishing for more awesome series. >.>;;


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 2, 2010)

Medaka Box: Top 5 get!!!!!!!


----------



## TadloS (Nov 2, 2010)

How long it's been since Bleach got 1st place? Beats me.


----------



## Gallant (Nov 2, 2010)

Bleach and Reborn in the top 5 is always a horrible sight to see. Bleach at #1 even more so. 

Medaka is making me proud right now.



Jugger said:


> Is medaka really that high?



Yes, it is and the series has earned it. Recent events have raised the bar higher.



TadloS said:


> How long it's been since Bleach got 1st place? Beats me.



Issue 46 2009


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 2, 2010)

Doesn't the manga that has the Cover, lead Color count? Or why is everyone saying Bleach is number 1?
I wondered the same thing last week.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

KLoWn said:


> *Doesn't the manga that has the Cover, lead Color count?* Or why is everyone saying Bleach is number 1?
> I wondered the same thing last week.


No, it doesn't.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 2, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Bleach in the top 5 is always a horrible sight to see. Bleach at #1 even more so.



Bah, I'm ok with this being at top 5. Personally for me new chapter was kinda good. So I'm not really surprised why it's ranked on 1st place.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 2, 2010)

Gallant said:


> Bleach and Reborn in the top 5 is always a horrible sight to see. Bleach at #1 even more so.





y u mad tho?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

TadloS said:


> Bah, I'm ok with this being at top 5. Personally for me new chapter was kinda good. So I'm not really surprised why it's ranked on 1st place.


The chapter that is ranked on the 1st place is not the latest one, but the one from 8 chapters ago.


----------



## Gallant (Nov 2, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> y u mad tho?



The series(Bleach) can do better than what it has currently been showing in recent years. Nothing written as of late is deserving of where it placed this week or many other weeks this year imo. 

I don't feel I should have to explain my thoughts on current Reborn.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The chapter that is ranked on the 1st place is not the latest one, but the one from 8 chapters ago.


Actually it's 7 chapters ago, most people make the mistake of 8 because they include the current chapter but its wrong to count the current chapter if you are going to say "weeks ago", so there it is, its 7 chapters ago or 8 chapters behind if you count the current one.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Actually it's 7 chapters ago, most people make the mistake of 8 because they include the current chapter but its wrong to count the current chapter if you are going to say "weeks ago", so there it is, its 7 chapters ago or 8 chapters behind if you count the current one.



I have a headache .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> I have a headache .


In short it's 7 chapters not 8


----------



## Blinky (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay that's better . Don't make me think .


----------



## Akatora (Nov 2, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The chapter that is ranked on the 1st place is not the latest one, but the one from 8 chapters ago.




I'm kinda wondering if that is truely how it is


I don't think it's as simple as that


THe fan voting poll should be that of 8 weeks ago but the editors have a say to and It looks to me like they're judging it accoriding to the latest chapter

taking in a lot of factors in there opinion like overall sales, deadlines, advertising etc


besides it's a top 3 according to Bakuman and 2 third spots is worth more than a 1 and a 4'th


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 2, 2010)

Bleach in first?

I approve .


----------



## Lovely (Nov 3, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Some news, guys.
> 
> In case you didn't know, the even of Anime Jump Tour began last Saturday in which they featured Beelzebub's OVA. Each Saturday they will feature one OVA, until the 20th of November.
> 
> ...



Are you sure about Jump Festa? I thought it started in December.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 9, 2010)

Scantlation

A new magazine that combines (popular) series from Shounen JUMP and V JUMP and publishes special stories for them is being published and the name is Super Strong JUMP (or Saikyou JUMP in Japanese which is literally "Strongest JUMP"). The target audience are kids. 

Personally, I couldn't care less about this since the chapters for the series are drawn by different authors/mangaka than the original... well, one could figure as much.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 9, 2010)

What the fuck ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 9, 2010)

^Indeed


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe we'll finally get that school chapter with the rookie 9.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks awful.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 9, 2010)

I see a slime, that's worth checking out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like some good stuff.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 9, 2010)

So it is going to be like reading doujinshi aimed at kids? I suppose some of it could be good, at least I approve of the super adorable chibified Lee. Here I am crossing my fingers to see some neglected characters getting some action.


----------



## BVB (Nov 10, 2010)

serialised doujinshis? do not want. 8[


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 10, 2010)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I see a slime, that's worth checking out.



Dragon Quest is always worth.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 10, 2010)

News by Heiji-Sama:

- The Level E anime will debut in january on Tv Tokyo

- *Shonen Jump #51*:

Bakuman (Cover & Lead Color & 1st Populary result)
Enigma, Mago, Kuroko (Color)
Watanabe Kizuku / Jûsô Shishun Kihei Teeneger
One Piece (Absent)
----------------------------------------------------------

*Issue #50 Bottom 5*:

Hokenshitsu
Oumagadoki
Psyren
Light Wing
SWOT


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 10, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Scantlation
> 
> A new magazine that combines (popular) series from Shounen JUMP and V JUMP and publishes special stories for them is being published and the name is Super Strong JUMP (or Saikyou JUMP in Japanese which is literally "Strongest JUMP"). The target audience are kids.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't care less about this since the chapters for the series are drawn by different authors/mangaka than the original... well, one could figure as much.



Lol @ the retard in the lower right corner, I wish I could use that for a avie.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh hahaha, man I have to use that.


----------



## Gallant (Nov 10, 2010)

Issue 50:
One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
Naruto
Bakuman
Bleach
Enigma
Toriko
Kintoki (One Shot, CP)
Kuroko
Medaka Box (23 pages)
Sket Dance
Gintama (CP)
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Inumaru
Nurarihyon (23 pages)
Reborn!
Hokenshitsu
Oumagadoki
Psyren
Light Wing
SWOT

Full ToC from Negative Syndicate.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Nov 10, 2010)

I need to get around to reading Enigma.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah it's pretty good.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not up-to-date on Reborn but it's kinda weird to see it down there.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 10, 2010)

Look how low Reborn is on the list

That's good news


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 10, 2010)

Bleach top 4 two weeks in a row, pretty surprising stuff.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 11, 2010)

The Level E anime scan, if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## MdB (Nov 11, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> I'm not up-to-date on Reborn but it's kinda weird to see it down there.



Keep it that way.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 12, 2010)

Well now, that was a tad...

...absurd.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 12, 2010)

Clearly, Shunsui and Jushiro aren't the only ones who can withstand Yamamoto's Shikai release.

Toriyama's one shot is out.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2010)

Like it a lot.


----------



## KBL (Nov 12, 2010)

A good read.


----------



## 8 (Nov 12, 2010)

^indeed. that was fun. me want more!


----------



## Gundam Meister (Nov 12, 2010)

The One Shot was a very good read


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

Kintoki would be awesome if it was a new ongoing series.


----------



## 8 (Nov 12, 2010)

^only if metalica metaluca was done like this.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

Somebody make a Kintoki page on MAL


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 12, 2010)

As expected a great work from Toriyama.

Nice post 1000!


----------



## Teach (Nov 12, 2010)

That was awesome.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The Level E anime scan, if you haven't seen it already.



It seems studio Pierrot(Naruto, Bleach) and David Production(The Book of Bantorra) are animating Level E. 

Anyway, Is this level E any good? Didn't read manga.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2010)

what's with all these one-shots?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> what's with all these one-shots?


Here if you missed the original announcement


> This year's 42nd issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Saturday that six "legendary" shonen manga creators will contribute one-shot manga, starting with!! the 45th issue on October 9. The "Top of the Super Legend" lineup are the following:
> 
> * Issue 45 (10/9): Masashi Kishimoto (Naruto)
> * Issue 46 (10/18): Hideaki Sorachi (Gintama)
> ...





so a event type thingy


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2010)

8 said:


> ^only if metalica metaluca was done like this.



Pretty much. It had so much potential.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Clearly, Shunsui and Jushiro aren't the only ones who can withstand Yamamoto's Shikai release.
> 
> Toriyama's one shot is out.



that was pretty good


----------



## Twinsen (Nov 12, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Bleach top 4 two weeks in a row, pretty surprising stuff.



Well, the new "old school" Bleach chapters, while still nothing great, are far more enjoyable than anything that came after the SS arc.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 12, 2010)

Kintoki was awesome.

Venus natives


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2010)

I enjoyed kintoki alot

Sorachi's and Toriyama's were the best in my eyes


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> what's with all these one-shots?



Adding onto illmatic, it's even being done in Bakuman.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 13, 2010)

Moon Walker is the best one shot so far  
Link removed

Speaking of Kintoki it was nothing special, Bankara was good, Bench is the worst but it is not a surprise


----------



## TadloS (Nov 13, 2010)

I didn't really liked Moon Walker.

My favorite one shot was definitely Bankara.


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2010)

Bankara and Kintoki are the best one shots so far.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 13, 2010)

Kishi's one shot was terrible. He's such a boring writer.

Gintama mangaka's one shot was the best one by far. He needs to be in the HST, replacing Kubo.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 13, 2010)

Moonwalker was meh. 

Kintoki and Bankara =


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 14, 2010)

Just read the oneshots.

Kintoki was fun and nice to read  .

Moonwalker and Bankara were interesting reads in their own ways  

But "Bench" was quite the disappointment. Not a very engaging story and to make matters worse, the art seemed to be so below Kishi's usual standard that it made my eyes hurt >_<


----------



## Mizura (Nov 14, 2010)

I imagine Moonwalker would be very popular with certain groups of females. xD

I was Just about to say that with the way the guys are drawn, it would be easy to read yaoi into it just like with Prince of Tennis (which is popular thanks to, among other things, the yaoi crowd), then I checked and indeed, it Is drawn by the mangaka of Prince of Tennis. xD It's certainly more interesting than Prince of Tennis. I really like the inventor bit, that has potential.

Kintoki was also really good. I was surprised, the art-style seemed pretty much old school, and it was the classic "warrior" premise. But Toriyama does a good job of adding a little extra. Maybe with the explanation that the race doesn't live long, it adds a dimension of tragedy.

Bankara was somewhat interesting, but I have trouble imagining it as a full-length series. I imagine it would become cheesy very quickly...

Kishimoto's one-shot was the worst of the lost. Oh Kishi. :|


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey, guys. Just wanted to share something a friend of mine shared with me. Anyway, remember what we were told in Bakuman about PCP's ranking? That they were ranked in fourth place several times?

Some Japanese dude calculated the weekly rankings of each manga published in the magazine currently, so it turns out that if we go by this method, then Toriko is the fourth most popular manga (after One Piece, Naruto and Bleach obviously), then Beelzebub comes in fifth place, Reborn, Bakuman and Nurarihyon no Magu in 8th and the rest are not important.

*Edit:*
Apparently those crazy Japanese started selling out figures of SFX 



You buy a figure of a JJBA character and you get a SFX figure for half the price


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 15, 2010)

Kintoki was the best oneshot with moonwalker going for second.

Bankara wasn't really as entertaining for me, in all honestly I thought bench was better, but that's because I didn't find any gags in Bankara funny.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 15, 2010)

If Toriyama's name wasnt written there, Kintoki would be considered Metallica Metalluca level.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> Kintoki was the best oneshot with moonwalker going for second.
> 
> Bankara wasn't really as entertaining for me, in all honestly I thought bench was better, but that's because I didn't find any gags in Bankara funny.



Well what the hell was so good about Kintoki? 

Durr hurr, she's not really from venus! My ribs!


----------



## Jugger (Nov 15, 2010)

Kintoki was ok but moonwalker and bankara where the best.


----------



## 8 (Nov 15, 2010)

how many of these one shots to go? when it all done we should get a poll on this.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 15, 2010)

S.A.F said:


> Well what the hell was so good about Kintoki?
> 
> Durr hurr, she's not really from venus! My ribs!



when did I say I liked Kintoki for it's comedy?


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

Got this on MH forum:

*#51 Bottom 5*:

Kochikame
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Light Wing
PSYREN
SWOT (End)


*#52 :*

Bleach (Lead Color)
Bleach - Special Chapter 4th Movie (21p, Color)
Sket, Hokenshitsu (Color)
Medaka (23p)


----------



## 8 (Nov 17, 2010)

adieu SWOT :toliet

hopefully something good replace it.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2010)

"End"

That's pretty harsh, but to be expected


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes swot was trash...they should make a manga about aliens or an epic fantasy story like LOTR.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Waheey no more SWOT. Why oh why did I continue to read that.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

The full ToC is out (it looks like someone forgot to put Toriko). I got it on MH forum:


109 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/11/17(水) 17:42:16 ID:RoCVexMkQ
バク
エニグマ
なると
鰤
銀
助っ人
めだか
りぼん
黒子
べるぜ
ティーンエイザー
ぬらり
いぬ
保健室
かめ
動物園
ライトウイング
サイレン
ＳＷＯＴ（ＯＵＴ)

Issue #51
Bakuman (Cover, CP)
Enigma (CP)
Naruto
Bleach
Toriko
Gintama
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Reborn
Kuroko no Basket (CP)
Beelzebub
Teenazer oneshot
Nurarihyon no Mago (CP)
Inumaru Dash
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Kochikame
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Light Wing
Psyren
SWOT (out)


EDIT: Toriko is now on the list


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2010)

Preemptive goodbye Psyren post.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh well at least Psyren is ending rather than being cancelled.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 17, 2010)

Psyren is wrapping up fast anyway.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 17, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Waheey no more SWOT. Why oh why did I continue to read that.


Because sadly enough, the concept actually had potential. If the writer were more talented, he could have capitalized more on the "geek" angle and made more interesting characters. Instead, the main character is a geek in name only, and quickly loses that one trait to the obligatory "friends and love come first" (honestly, what's wrong with wanting to be a scientist? I think it's a splendid dream that the mangaka did Not have to belittle). The sidekick is annoying. The girl is generic. The villains are bland. And all the relationships feel forced.

The Moonwalker one-shot gives an idea of what SWOT could have aspired to. Although Moonwalker could also have used some more polishing, the writer made use of the main character's genius to pull off some relatively clever stunts.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

It's for little kids. Why are MS bothering with it.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

And I doubt little kids are going to read manga online.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 17, 2010)

Why their are only 2 pages? Is it a preview?


----------



## Cochise (Nov 17, 2010)

Eisenheim said:


> Why their are only 2 pages? It is a preview?



Yes, it is a preview. That's why it's two pages.

Keep in mind that it takes little kids like five minutes to read those two pages.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's only a 2-page preview.

EDIT: the guy above already answered it. Well, at least I can use this post to say that Toriko is between Bleach and Gintama in the ToC.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 17, 2010)

Medaka in 6th, Bleach in 2nd. 

Feels good man.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 17, 2010)

Is Medaka any good ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 17, 2010)

Damn straight it is.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 17, 2010)

Dat Medaka Box almost in the top 5 again! 

Feels good man.


----------



## zuul (Nov 17, 2010)

Gintama and Enigma are apparently doing good. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Gallant (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah Medaka is making me happy. This is a nice roll its been on.

I'm happy about Sket being in the top 5 this week. Its done great this year. 



Blinky said:


> Is Medaka any good ?



Fairly original plot points in comparison to the rest of the magazine, great art, constant pointing out of how retarded shonen concepts can be along with plenty of Jump references, and absurd personalities make it a highly enjoyable read.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Hey, guys. Just wanted to share something a friend of mine shared with me. Anyway, remember what we were told in Bakuman about PCP's ranking? That they were ranked in fourth place several times?
> 
> Some Japanese dude calculated the weekly rankings of each manga published in the magazine currently, so it turns out that if we go by this method, then Toriko is the fourth most popular manga (after One Piece, Naruto and Bleach obviously), then Beelzebub comes in fifth place, Reborn, Bakuman and Nurarihyon no Magu in 8th and the rest are not important.
> 
> ...



Where's my Don so I can do things with it ?!


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

Is there a thread about the japanese comic ranking? It appears every wednesday with the top-30 most sold manga during the week:


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 24, 2010)

Got this from MH forums:

*Issue #52*
Jump cover - Bleach jigoku-hen
Lead CP Bleach

Bleach (Cover, CP)
One Piece
Naruto
Kuroko no Basket
Enigma
Toriko
Bleach (21p oneshot, CP)
Gintama
Bakuman
Sket Dance (CP)
Medaka Box (23P)
Beelzebub
Reborn
Inumaru Dash
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami (CP)
Kochi Kame
Nurarihyon no Mago
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Light Wing
Psyren (end)

Spine is Ichigo and Ginjou (the new character btw)
2011 issue #1, lead CP will be Gintama
------------------------------------------------

Why is Mago so low? It looks like Light Wing will end soon also. I hope the Psyren mangaka can do popular series in the future. Enigma is high as always.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

> Psyren (end)



I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 24, 2010)

At least I still have Medaka Box. And Beelzebub. And Noblesse. Plus new shiny stuff to play with in WoW.

But still- Psyren!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 24, 2010)

Sayonara to Psyren  but now it's time to look ahead and there is already Enigma that hopefully will fill the gap


----------



## Blinky (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah Enigma is pretty good.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 24, 2010)

Next year the spines will feature Kochikame characters.

2008 - One Piece.
2009 - Naruto.
2010 - Bleach.
2011 - Kochikame.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2010)

That must be ugly.

Also, guys, how did Psyren rank in average when it was in its first arcs?


----------



## Gallant (Nov 25, 2010)

See you Psyren. Maybe Iwashiro will be more successful with his next manga.

Medaka keeps doing well which is great. The series grew the beard a long time ago and hopefully it starts doing so with its rankings.

Mago is struggling probably because the latest chapters in this arc have been mishandled. The pacing feels off among other things. 



Zaru said:


> That must be ugly.
> 
> Also, guys, how did Psyren rank in average when it was in its first arcs?



It was top 10 more than it was bottom 5. I'm on the lazy side today(Thanksgiving) so I don't have an exact average.

I think it might have been around the 20-40 chapter range when it started to dip and fluctuate a lot.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 29, 2010)

Apparently Shueisha is going to make a new magazine called G Jump, that will feature manga by female mangaka only...


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2010)

Shoujo mag I'm guessing ? 

Also isn't that sexist ?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2010)

That's awfully sexist


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 29, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Apparently Shueisha is going to make a new magazine called G Jump, that will feature manga by female mangaka only...



So hopefully shit like Reborn will move from the Shounen Jump 

yeah a bit racist


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 29, 2010)

Not really, just manga made by female mangaka.

Anyway, they're going to release another magazine, "Miracle Jump". Featuring Fantasy and Science Fiction manga.

Ch.65


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2010)

^ yeah, it's still sexist. Females can easily make manga in any other magazine. Why should they get a whole new magazine dedicated to their gender

Reborn getting demoted to G-Jump would be heavenly


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2010)

A mag dedicated to sci-fi and fantasy ? As long as it's not going to just be manga versions of games I'd like that.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2010)

Miracle Jump sounds promising


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 29, 2010)

God Movement said:


> ^ yeah, it's still sexist. Females can easily make manga in any other magazine. Why should they get a whole new magazine dedicated to their gender
> 
> Reborn getting demoted to G-Jump would be heavenly


I didn't say it wasn't sexist  Just that it won't be a Shoujo only... hopefully.

Anyway, my reply was directed at Blinky. Forgot to quote his post.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 29, 2010)

JUMP?
Shoujo? 



And yeah that is incredibly sexist but unsurprising coming from JUMP given the ratio of successful female mangaka in serialization is low compared to other publishers like Sunday and Magazine. Hell Rumiko (Ranma 1/2, Inuyasha and Rinne) pretty much run things around in Sunday


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Nov 29, 2010)

God Movement said:


> That's awfully sexist



Very much so                             .


----------



## Blinky (Nov 29, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> JUMP?
> Shoujo?



Oh does Jump only refer to male mangas ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 29, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh does Jump only refer to male mangas ?


Jump is primarily a male dominated manga serialization in it's many anthologies for the young and old but Shuiesha Jump's publisher also have a handful of shoujo anthologies in serialization like Cookie which runs the ever popular NANA


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 29, 2010)

Heh, I don't think it is sexiest in any way. It is catering to a specific demographic. People who are curious about what the female population will write. It is like any other anthology that does best of [set of people] like those of a different nationality or a certain age. I like that it isn't just another shoujo magazine (reminds me of North American Shojo Beat's death ) but one that covers the different material women can write.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 30, 2010)

Some news on JUMP Saikyo.

The magazine's Editor in Chief is Kishimoto's editor.

The first cover of the first issue will feature Chopper, drawn by Oda.

The first issue will feature two posters, one for One Piece and the other for Toriko, both posters for the upcoming 3D films.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

> The 22 creators who will take part in the issue include Kumiko Suekane (Afterschool Charisma, Blood+ Adagio), Kazumi Yamashita (Tensai Yanagisawa Kyōju no Seikatsu, Fushigi na Shonen), Yōko Nemu (Gozen 3-ji no Muhō Chitai, Gozen 3-ji no Kiken Chitai), Ching Nakamura (Gunjō, Avare Senki), Peco Watanabe (Roundabout, Ani Imōto), Natsuo Motomachi (Ane Oto, Fuwari!), Haruko Kashiwagi (Inu, Onimushi), Yukizō Saku (Hakuba no Ōji-sama, Self), Kozueko Morimoto (Gokusen, Deka Wanko), Machiko Kyō (Mikako-san, Sennen Gahō), and Yumiko Shirai (Tenken). The artists are each drawing a new one-shot story for the issue.
> 
> Shueisha is shipping Aoharu, a separate spinoff issue from Weekly Young Jump magazine, with 25 creators such as Cencoroll auteur Atsuya Uki, Kyō, Shirai, and Suekane on Tuesday.



Hmmm....my interest levels just skyrocketed


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

Seinen ? Hentai incoming  

I kid I kid.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Seinen ?* Hentai* incoming
> 
> I kid I kid.



Don't you mean.......yaoi


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

NOOOOO


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

_A group of female mangaka together in a magazine targeted to the young adults.
_
This is gonna be the most heterosexual manga ever


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my, thanks for the list of creators. I adored Suekane’s artstyle although the stories leave a little bit more to be desired. Nevertheless I’ll enjoy seeing that. Along with Kashiwagi and Morimoto (woot, Gokusen <3) are the only ones I know much of anything good about.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't even know there were that many female mangaka.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Some news on JUMP Saikyo.
> 
> The magazine's Editor in Chief is Kishimoto's editor.
> 
> ...


Kishimoto's editor? Interesting :33




Lee is so cute


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2010)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishimoto's editor? Interesting :33



 Take that as you want


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2010)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishimoto's editor? Interesting :33



This magazine is doomed to fail.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Take that as you want





M?hrensalat said:


> This magazine is doomed to fail.


May I just say that being editor in chief of the magazine means you have no power to change the course of a series than oppose to being the actual editor of thus series in which you can. Plus given that the magazine already has a younger demographic than Jump's


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 30, 2010)

Would Kubo's editor be better to this role? 

Kubo <3


----------



## Blinky (Nov 30, 2010)

Majin Lu said:


> Would Kubo's editor be better to this role?





Judge Fudge said:


> May I just say that being editor in chief of the magazine means you have no power to change the course of a series than oppose to being the actual editor of thus series in which you can. Plus given that the magazine already has a younger demographic than Jump's



                .


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 30, 2010)

Feel kind of bad about Psyren ending because I never got the chance to read more it to change my mind about it not being horrible but on the other hand now that frees up Jump to get some more awesome series started.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2010)

Oricon released today the list with the highest-selling manga of 2010:


> 1 - ONE PIECE 32,343,809
> 2 - NARUTO 7,409,068
> 3 - Kimi ni Todoke 6,572,813
> 4 - FAIRY TAIL 5,739,526
> ...



- In short, One Piece broke most of the existing records in 2010, and over two times more than in 2009. Popularity doesn't equal quality, but One Piece lived up to its fame over the past year.
- Kimi ni Todoke takes a surprising spot after doing not so well in the first semester, the latest volumes sold very well.
- Fairy Tail indeed took the place that used to belong to Bleach, as third most popular shounen manga. The average Bleach volume still sells more than the average FT volume, but backlog sales of FT's earlier volumes secured its spot.
- FMA sold very well with 4 volumes released this year, due to its ending. Backlog sales and the final volumes earned a 6th place.
- Nurarihyon no Mago took another surprising position, with a big increase in sales since the anime started.
- Nodame ended this year as well, and even though most of its sales happened in the first semester, these still lasted enough to grab a 10th place

2009's top 10, for comparison's sake:


> 1 One Piece 14,721,241
> 2 Naruto 6,836,494
> 3 Bleach 6,471,021
> 4 Fullmetal Alchemist 5,810,522
> ...


----------



## Superstars (Dec 1, 2010)

That just shows a sucker is born every minute.^
One Piece has been very mediocre at best for the last few years.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh look its Superstars again.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm okay with this. 

inb4 HST war over sales.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 1, 2010)

Naruto,Bleach, Fairy Tail and Reborn have been so horrible lately, but they are still in the top ten. 
Even Kimi ni Todoke it's not such a big deal, Dengeki Daisy is miles better


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 1, 2010)

Bubi said:


> Naruto,Bleach, Fairy Tail and Reborn have been so horrible lately, but they are still in the top ten.



Well, the audience consists of mainly kids. I don't expect most kids to have much of taste - they usually just want lots of action, cool explosions and the like, not deep plots <_<


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2010)

> Bleach sales down from last year by over 1 million


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2010)

So basically it's The Big One+everybody else


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2010)

Issue 1:
Gintama (Lead CP)
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach (CP)
Toriko
Sket Dance
006 (CP, One Shot)
Enigma
Bakuman
Kuroko no Basket
Reborn!
Kochikame (CP)
Inumaru
Beelzebub
Oumagadoki
Hokenshitsu
Medaka Box
Nurarihyon
Light Wing

*Issue 2:*
Cover, Lead CP: Naruto
CP: Enigma, Medaka Box, Sazitari (one shot)
It is said Sazitari is one shot about Kyuudou (Japanese archery).


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2010)

Medaka back in bottom five


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah Medaka being in the Bottom 5 again is disappointing.

I suppose the readers didn't like Kumagawa's Magnificent Bastardness and him making fun of Manga Training arcs.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, the audience consists of mainly kids. I don't expect most kids to have much of taste - they usually just want lots of action, cool explosions and the like, not deep plots <_<



Then they're reading the right magazine


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 1, 2010)

Not our fault Kumagawa studied his shounen


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, all manga villians should take Kumagawa as an expample and study Shonen manga, so they too can one-up the heroes just like him....


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 1, 2010)

Bleach down with 1.2 million, about time

Naruto and Fairy Tail (Especialy since the sales have DOUBLED) going up


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 1, 2010)

If Rock Lee was the main character of Naruto those sales would be doubled maybe even tripled. Scientific fact.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> If Rock Lee was the main character of Naruto those sales would be doubled maybe even tripled. Scientific fact.



Then how come Rock Lee isn't the most popular character in the series?


----------



## Blinky (Dec 1, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Then how come Rock Lee isn't the most popular character in the series?



Because Japan that's why


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 1, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Oricon released today the list with the highest-selling manga of 2010:
> 
> 
> - In short, One Piece broke most of the existing records in 2010, and over two times more than in 2009. Popularity doesn't equal quality, but One Piece lived up to its fame over the past year.
> ...



*2008
1 One Piece 5,956,540 
2 Naruto 4,261,054 
3 20th Century Boys3,710,054   
4 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 3,371,618 
5 Bleach  3,161,825 
6 NANA 3,122,146   
7 Soul Eater 3,076,351  
8 Nodame Cantabile 2,799,299   
9 Rookies Masanori Morita 2,765,163 
10 Gintama #26 2,390,196

Note: Before  print 3,000,000 of One Piece*


----------



## geG (Dec 1, 2010)

2009 was before the 3 million print too. It didn't start until volume 57:


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like Bleach is losing popularity.

Kubo needs more fanservice.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 1, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *2008
> 1 One Piece 5,956,540
> 2 Naruto 4,261,054
> 3 20th Century Boys3,710,054
> ...





Geg said:


> 2009 was before the 3 million print too. It didn't start until volume 57:


Thanks, but yeah holy shit! That's a HUGE increase in sales in 2 years time. Japan must have really liked that Marineford War arc for sales to be given such a boost in a short amount of time


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Oricon released today the list with the highest-selling manga of 2010:
> 
> 
> - In short, One Piece broke most of the existing records in 2010, and over two times more than in 2009. Popularity doesn't equal quality, but One Piece lived up to its fame over the past year.
> ...




I assume this is Japan only right?

33 milion is laughable isn't that like 1/5 of the total population of Japan?


I admit if i ever were to get any OP volume the first part of the War would be the onlyone having a chance(before Luffy ruined it)


And to everyone saying OP is just that much better than the others BS
more popular yes, but a series such as FMA or GTO far outdo it in quallity


so remember it's the popularity list not the quallity list 


still 33 mil


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 1, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I assume this is Japan only right?
> 
> 33 milion is laughable isn't that like 1/5 of the total population of Japan?
> 
> ...


?

It's not like 33 million people bought the manga


----------



## Jugger (Dec 1, 2010)

I can?t understand that how one piece can sell so much with one of the worst arc evers. Just wonder how much one piece will sell when becomes good again.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 1, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> ?
> 
> It's not like 33 million people bought the manga




ah sry it's 33 mil volumes in total so should likely be devided by like 4-5 right


makes more sense then

sry jump that one to fast


----------



## Superstars (Dec 1, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I can?t understand that how one piece can sell so much with one of the worst arc evers. Just wonder how much one piece will sell when becomes good again.



It just shows how simpleminded people can be.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 2, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I assume this is Japan only right?
> 
> 33 milion is laughable isn't that like 1/5 of the total population of Japan?
> 
> ...



Holy crap, i fucking hate people like you that are so arrogant that they apply only their opinion as measure of judgment. Get a life.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I can´t understand that how one piece can sell so much with one of the worst arc evers. Just wonder how much one piece will sell when becomes good again.



Yeah, i'm a bit melancholy for the old awesome arcs.. Alabasta, the Enies Lobby and the Skypiea with Eneru :33
War arc and Impel Down were a bit average.. or at least unsatisfying (yeah i'm spoiled about OP and everytime i'm expecting a lot from Oda).

But i'm a lot confident about the Fishmen Island and the other New World stuff, so hopefully OP will sell more than 50 mil volumes by the end of 2011


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

One Piece is at it's best when it's about the crew on a big adventure.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 2, 2010)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Well, the audience consists of mainly kids. I don't expect most kids to have much of taste - they usually just want lots of action, cool explosions and the like, not deep plots <_<



The same audience bought 32 million copies of One Piece.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 2, 2010)

One Piece selling 33 mil in a year is because of back volume sales and the fact that its been out since forever.

Still doesn't mean its the best manga on that list just the most popular in Japan because once again its been out the longest.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 2, 2010)

What you people don't get is that there is no real "best" manga. some are clearly of greater quality generally speaking when compared to others, but when you try and make a real list or order it's just a popularity contest.

The best you can do when looking for the best, is making an approximation using metrics like Sales, popular opinion, influence, critical acclaim and the like.

And despite what what some people in this thread are saying, and refuse to believe for whatever reason, going by those measurements One Piece generally is at the top. Get defensive and try rationalize it away all you like, it ain't gonna chance anything.

Like i said though, since this is all so subjective, making any sort of meaningful list is impossible.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

> Like i said though, since this is all so subjective, making any sort of meaningful list is impossible.



Unless it's a list of sales. Since that isn't really debatable.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Dec 2, 2010)

True enough, but then that just comes back around to popularity contest for the most part. Which One Piece wins in a landslide.


----------



## MdB (Dec 2, 2010)

Even Japan is starting to notice just how much of a hack Kubo is.



Jugger said:


> I can?t understand that how one piece can sell so much with one of the worst arc evers. Just wonder how much one piece will sell when becomes good again.



And this comes from someone who thinks To Love-Ru is a good manga. Believe me when I say that you're in no position to judge anybody's taste.


----------



## Jugger (Dec 2, 2010)

Blinky said:


> One Piece is at it's best when it's about the crew on a big adventure.



One piece needs more arcs like sky island.



MdB said:


> And this comes from someone who thinks To Love-Ru is a good manga. Believe me when I say that you're in no position to judge anybody's taste.



I have wierd taste so what. Like it or not just want say my 	opinion. Its better to say it than keep it yourself.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

lol opinions

Anyways-





> The Japanese publisher Shueisha is relaunching its manga magazine Monthly Young Jump as the bimonthly magazine Miracle Jump on January 13, 2011. The renamed magazine will focus on science-fiction and fantasy stories. Sakurako Gokurakuin (Sekirei), Atsushi Nakayama (Traumeister), Tohru Fujisawa (GTO), Hiroya Oku (Gantz), Kazuki Funatsu (Addicted to Curry), Peach-Pit (Rozen Maiden), Nakaba Suzuki (Kongoh Bancho), and others are contributing to the magazine, although not all will necessarily create new manga series.



I must say I can't wait to see the series in store for this magazine


----------



## Blinky (Dec 2, 2010)

> Nakaba Suzuki (Kongoh Bancho),



Do want         . 



> Hiroya Oku (Gantz)



Sort of want.


----------



## MdB (Dec 2, 2010)

Jugger said:


> I have wierd taste so what. Like it or not just want say my 	opinion. Its better to say it than keep it yourself.



I don't care if it's your opinion or not. Hell, I don't even care if you dislike One Piece. But when you judge the taste of others when you like generic fanservice shit, then it becomes retarded beyond belief.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

It's too bad One Piece isn't a shitty fanservice/harem manga 
And just a plain old awesome adventure manga instead


----------



## Kirito (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's too bad One Piece isn't a shitty fanservice/harem manga
> And just a plain old awesome adventure manga instead



I like you already.

Pardon me if this is old news but:

From Heiji-sama of MH:

*Jump Next Winter 2011 (08/01) :*

Naoshi Komi (Double Arts) / Nisekoi (54p, Lead Color, One Shot) (Love Comedy)
Haruichi Furudate (Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Senpai no Kaidan) / Hq (51p, Color, One Shot) (Volley Manga).



DOUBLE ARTS COMING BACK

man


----------



## Jugger (Dec 3, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> It's too bad One Piece isn't a shitty fanservice/harem manga
> And just a plain old awesome adventure manga instead



My problem with one piece is that it has too little plain old awsome adventure manga. One piece should be more like Toriko.



MdB said:


> I don't care if it's your opinion or not. Hell, I don't even care if you dislike One Piece. But when you judge the taste of others when you like generic fanservice shit, then it becomes retarded beyond belief.



My taste isn´t all about fanservice shit. That why i said my taste is weird.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2010)

toriko is the fuckin sex! I fap to it every night before bed.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 3, 2010)

One Piece should be more like Toriko?

Toriko is heavily inspired by One Piece


----------



## Stajyun (Dec 3, 2010)

But Toriko has buff guys.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 3, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> I like you already.
> 
> Pardon me if this is old news but:
> 
> ...



I was in  when Yotsuya Senpai was canceled.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 3, 2010)

Toriko being inspired by One Piece?

Thats a pretty big incorrect generalization to make about for a series with maybe a glancing art similarity at best. Toriko has buff guys galore and plays that up a lot along with the food.
If it was inspired by anything it would by Hokuto no Ken

Also Double arts being back means I need to start caring about what goes on in Jump again.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 3, 2010)

Imo Toriko is inspired by a bunch of great mangas: i got vybes of One Piece,HxH, JJBA and Dragon Ball. You have to learn from the greatest in order to reach the greatness, and for now Toriko is the best shounen out here


----------



## God Movement (Dec 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Toriko being inspired by One Piece?
> 
> Thats a pretty big incorrect generalization to make about for a series with maybe a glancing art similarity at best. Toriko has buff guys galore and plays that up a lot along with the food.
> If it was inspired by anything it would by Hokuto no Ken
> ...



Inspired story-wise not art wise you clown


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 3, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Inspired story-wise not art wise you clown



Oh okay
Still don't agree with that but its a more acceptable comparison in any case.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2010)

Who cares, they're both awesome.

What's double arts? I may need to check it out.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 3, 2010)

MOAR LIKE DOUBLE FARTS LULZ 

Kidding I've never read it


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2010)

^One of the most underrated series to run in Jump, it was tragically cut short due to low ratings so the ending is leaves you hanging. It's pretty decent and short so give it a shot


----------



## Jugger (Dec 4, 2010)

God Movement said:


> One Piece should be more like Toriko?
> 
> Toriko is heavily inspired by One Piece



One piece should be all about adventure like toriko is. most recent plot arcs were boring. Oda should stick what he does best thats adventure.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 8, 2010)

Bottom 5 posted by One Piece Spoilergod T...

WSJ #2/11:
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Light Wing

Preview for the double issue (#3-4/11):
Lead color for Toriko
Color for Katekyo Hitman REBORN! and a Oneshot
Extra pages (23p) for Oumagadoki Doubutsuen, Nurarihyon no Mago and Kuroko no Basket


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Akatora said:


> I assume this is Japan only right?
> 
> 33 milion is laughable isn't that like 1/5 of the total population of Japan?
> 
> ...



FMA + GTO outdo One Piece in quality 

GTFO

GTO and FMA are shit compared to One Piece.
The war arc was the best one piece arc...
Good thing most people dont have your taste which sucks...


----------



## Akatora (Dec 8, 2010)

Quite surprised Mago has fallen this far
I may be on break from it but this doesn't help on the motivation




The Mouthy Merc said:


> Holy crap, i fucking hate people like you that are so arrogant that they apply only their opinion as measure of judgment. Get a life.



Are you selling one? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




read back a bit and you'll notice I went a bit to quick there forgetting that this number was spread over several volumes


Heh so do you hate people who say OP is the best manga in the world to? after all that's also just an opinion


I hate it when others try to force an opinion out of me. It isn't rare that I can go the opposie direction due to it


OP is ok, but I'm entitled to laugh over how absurd it's popularity and sales are


OP got it's moments but the majority of the manga is just boring or maybe it's rather Oda's way that i find distasteful
Like with Robin's flashback and trying to force emotions on you to such and extend I was laughing and ended up quitting the manga for more than a year.

It doesn't help that when I've asked what people found good about certain parts of it they couldn't explain it...


OP just fell to insignificant to me aka empty
It hardly ever make any major surprises, it's hard to ever take serious, it makes up it's own rules, the fans think it's the best in the world, The comedy rarely hit etc etc etc




in short as i've said before OP never was made for me as a targeted audience






GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> FMA + GTO outdo One Piece in quality
> 
> GTFO
> 
> ...


----------



## Superstars (Dec 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> One Piece selling 33 mil in a year is because of back volume sales and the fact that its been out since forever.
> 
> Still doesn't mean its the best manga on that list just the most popular in Japan because once again its been out the longest.





Akatora said:


> I assume this is Japan only right?
> 
> 33 milion is laughable isn't that like 1/5 of the total population of Japan?
> 
> ...



Commons sense for the win.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 9, 2010)

Judge Fudge said:


> Bottom 5 posted by One Piece Spoilergod T...
> 
> WSJ #2/11:
> Kuroko no Basket
> ...



Mago once again in bottom 5? Ugh, I don't like this.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 9, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Quite surprised Mago has fallen this far
> I may be on break from it but this doesn't help on the motivation
> 
> 
> ...



This is a pretty laughable post. You are entitled to your own opinion but not understanding why other people like it or ridiculing it's success is plain ridiculous. 

It's like if your into films and not understanding why people enjoyed Casablanca or Citizen Kane. If you truly consider yourself to like Manga and have actually tried reading One Piece then your comment over "how absurd it's sales are" make you look like you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## KBL (Dec 9, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> FMA + GTO outdo One Piece in quality
> 
> GTFO
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugger (Dec 9, 2010)

Latest mago chapters are too dark for aravage japanese manga fan.


----------



## MdB (Dec 9, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> FMA + GTO outdo One Piece in quality
> 
> GTFO
> 
> ...



Shut up. You're just as terrible as Phenom, Akatora and Jugger.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 9, 2010)

WSJ #02 (12/13) :

Naruto (Cover)(Lead Color Page)
One Piece
Bleach
Toriko
Beelzebub
Enigma (Color Page)
Gintama
Bakuman
Sazitari (One-Shot) (Color Page)
Sket Dance
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Inumaru Dashi
Medaka Box (Lead Color Page)
Kochikame
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Ômagadoki Dôbutsuen
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Light Wing


----------



## Akatora (Dec 9, 2010)

Rasendori said:


> This is a pretty laughable post. You are entitled to your own opinion but not understanding why other people like it or ridiculing it's success is plain ridiculous.
> 
> It's like if your into films and not understanding why people enjoyed Casablanca or Citizen Kane. If you truly consider yourself to like Manga and have actually tried reading One Piece then your comment over "how absurd it's sales are" make you look like you have no idea what your talking about.




no what i find laughable isn't that some people like OP
What i found redicilous is how many buy it... and the amount of fan wank the series get.


THe only part of said post you should care about if you yourself were as clean as you imply would be 
the part where i admited OP got it's good parts, but the series NEVER had ME as a targeted audience




MdB said:


> Shut up. You're just as terrible as Phenom, Akatora and Jugger.



MdB being MdB


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

Enigma's doing pretty good.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 9, 2010)

^ The Flat World seems to be fruitful 

I'm curious about the future of Enigma, it should became a new Death Note or another fodder one.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 9, 2010)

YOU CANNOT DEFY FLAT WORLD


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 11, 2010)

*Edit*
Ah, just noticed that someone already posted the weekly rankings 

Anyway, Toriko gets a "super super important announcement" in issue 3/4.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 11, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Edit*
> Ah, just noticed that someone already posted the weekly rankings
> 
> Anyway, Toriko gets a "super super important announcement" in issue 3/4.



It has to be an anime.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 11, 2010)

Toriko already had an anime announcement I think. It was around the same time One Piece made that 3d movie announcement.


----------



## MdB (Dec 11, 2010)

Akatora said:


> MdB being MdB



i dont know you saying

but it soo funny very mister top akatoroshi


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 11, 2010)

Bleach, Toriko, and Beelzebub high in rankings.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 11, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> It has to be an anime.



Medaka Box will get a TV anime before Toriko.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 11, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Toriko already had an anime announcement I think. It was around the same time One Piece made that 3d movie announcement.


No, it gets a 3D movie as well.


----------



## Blinky (Dec 11, 2010)

Toriko anime would be nice :33


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm ok with the anime but it should have better animations than the OVA 
Seriously i watched the OVA and some animations were too bad for my Toriko


----------



## illmatic (Dec 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-Jq-SLryzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8 (Dec 14, 2010)

^baby penis isn't censored after all! :amazed :33


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 14, 2010)

^ Maybe he will get the pamper after the first episode, if i'm not wrong the images of the trailer were from when Oga picked up Beel from the river


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, Toriko anime confirmed!


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2010)

this new style fits, I approve of the anime announcement.


----------



## aboodsama3 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2010)

A 2nd season, neat


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Okay, Toriko anime confirmed!



This is good news.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 15, 2010)

Taken from MH forums:

*Jump 2011 #03-04 (20/12) *:



Toriko (Cover)(Lead Color Page)
One Piece (Cover)
Naruto
Bleach
Bakuman
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (Color Page)(23p)
Enigma
Gintama
Kurogane (One-Shot) (Color Page)
Sket Dance
Kuroko no Basket (23p)
Beelzebub
Medaka Box
Inumaru Dashi
Kochikame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
?magadoki D?butsuen (23p)
Nurarihyon no Mago
Light Wing


*Jump 2011 #05-06 (20/12)* :
One Piece (Cover)(Lead Color Page)


----------



## illmatic (Dec 15, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago 2nd to last


----------



## BVB (Dec 15, 2010)

whats going on with nura no mago?

don't want it to get cancelled. =/


----------



## Unknown (Dec 15, 2010)

Nuramago was in top 10 volumen sales this year, It won't be cancelled, but I don't like the position he is getting lately.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 15, 2010)

Toriko anime is the best news this week


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 15, 2010)

I figured they wouldn't do a Toriko 3D movie without an anime in the works as well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 15, 2010)

They are changing the magazine's mark (a pirate, if some of you haven't noticed it yet).

by Grimmjow's cero

Oda proposed a ninja as the new mark. Although, I wonder why. Does Jump has any manga about ninja?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 15, 2010)

Toriko anime is great news.

Here is the complete WSJ cover






Edward Newgate said:


> They are changing the magazine's mark (a pirate, if some of you haven't noticed it yet).
> 
> by Grimmjow's cero
> 
> Oda proposed a ninja as the new mark. Although, I wonder why. Does Jump has any manga about ninja?


About ninja?  I don't remember... 

If Oda proposed a new mark, so I guess the readers will choose.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 15, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Kochikame
> Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
> ?magadoki D?butsuen (23p)
> *Nurarihyon no Mago*
> Light Wing



Mago once again in bottom 5? Well fuck.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 15, 2010)

Majin Lu said:


> Here is the complete WSJ cover



Awesome. This cover is awesome :33
The Bakuman couple is the most hilarious 
dat Medaka with mushrooms


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Dec 15, 2010)

Majin Lu said:


> Toriko anime is great news.
> 
> Here is the complete WSJ cover



... They're fightning a Regal Mammoth? Must be Jewel Meat season!


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 15, 2010)

I read Bleach and Naruto and I saw their suggestions 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bleach: Bankai is prohibited 

Naruto proposed ramen lol

Rukia suggestion is the better


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Nightwish (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^Image not showing.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 16, 2010)

^Thanks brah. Also One Piece Volume 61 won't be released until February


----------



## illmatic (Dec 24, 2010)

*Issue 5/6:*
Luffy, Naruto, Ichigo, Toriko (Cover)
One Piece (Lead CP)
Naruto
Bakuman
Bleach
Toriko
Beelzebub (CP)
Enigma
Kochikame
Ao no Exorcist (CP, Special Chapter)
Gintama
Inumaru (CP) & Shinkon-San Irasshai (CP, One Shot)
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Gag Manga Biyori (CP, Special Chapter)
Kakko Kawaii Sengen! (CP, Special Chapter)
Kuroko no Basket
Reborn!
Omaenchi, Obake Yashiki (CP, One Shot)
Nurarihyon
Hokenshitsu
Oumagadoki
Light Wing
*
Issue 7:*
Cover, Lead CP: Beelzebub
CP: Bleach, Bakuman, IPPON Bambi! (One Shot by Miyamoto Kazuya)

I suppose its accurate.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> *Issue 5/6:*
> Luffy, Naruto, Ichigo, Toriko (Cover)
> One Piece (Lead CP)
> Naruto
> ...



Busy week for SJ with shit loads of extra manga with color pages.

Beelzebub with CP, hope it's a good one.
Good to see Medaka in the middle of the pack and away from that bottom 5.


----------



## Stajyun (Dec 24, 2010)

Once Beelzebub and Medaka Box are doing good am happy .


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 6, 2011)

*manga already being dumped into the porno corner en masse in order to comply with Ishihara’s twisted manga ban.



*


----------



## Blinky (Jan 6, 2011)

lol that's pathetic.


----------



## valerian (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh that is so going to look awkward.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2011)

Ninjas? In MY porn section?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 6, 2011)

It's more likely than you think.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *manga already being dumped into the porno corner en masse in order to comply with Ishihara?s twisted manga ban.
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> ...




For Fuck Sakes, fuck that law.

 I'll read my dose of weekly/monthly manga and take a look at some porn while I'm at it, no problem. 

It'll save me a few extra steps.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 7, 2011)

Yo, we get Jump this upcoming week, right?


----------



## Berserk (Jan 7, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Yo, we get Jump this upcoming week, right?



Yep. 10char


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 12, 2011)

First new Jump of the year!

Courtesy of MH



> The cover is Beelzebub
> 
> Beelzebub (Opening Color)
> One Piece
> ...


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2011)

> 1.One Piece
> 2.Naruto
> 3.Gintama
> 4.Sket Dance
> ...



Dat Medaka Box almost in the top 5, can I get a Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 12, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## Mastic (Jan 12, 2011)

Medaka is BOSS


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 19, 2011)

Issue #08
Naruto has the cover

Enigma (Lead CP)
One Piece
Gintama
Naruto (Cover)
Reborn
Toriko　(CP)
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
Kaizou Ningen Rogii　(CP)
Bakuman
Kochikame　(CP)
Hokenshitsu no Shinagami
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Inumaru Dash
Nurarihyon no Mago
Tonari no Masami-chan
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Basuke
Light Wing

Next issue #9, One Piece gets the lead CP



> It appears Bleach is missing. Apparently Bleach really is on break this week, possibly because Kubo is sick.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 19, 2011)

Oooo, Shinigami isn't in bottom five, and neither is Oumagadoki! Good week for me, was worried for Shinigami for a bit since it was sticking around down there for a couple weeks in a row.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 19, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Issue #08
> Naruto has the cover
> 
> Enigma (Lead CP)
> ...





BOOOOOOOO

You're doing it wrong Medaka, at least we get a color page next week.


----------



## 8 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Dat Medaka Box almost in the top 5, can I get a Hell Yeah!!!





Mastic said:


> Medaka is BOSS



i picked up medaka just because i was bored when i saw these comments. and now that i caught up with it, it turned out to be nothing like i expected. its weird in a fun way. my favorite is kumagawa, awesome sick psychopath.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 26, 2011)

Jump #9
One Piece (Cover,Lead CP)
Naruto
Toriko
Gintama
Bakuman
Bleach
Beelzebub
Sket Dance (CP)
ENMA GAVEL (CP)
Enigma
Kochi Kame
Medaka Box (CP)
Inumaru Dash!
Reborn!
Nurarihyon no Mago
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Kuroko no Basuke
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Light Wing

#10 - lead CP for Gintama


Sorachi will draw the One Piece cover for next issue.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 26, 2011)

How long till Light Wing gets axed ?

Also OD is 4th last.....which is better then recently I suposse.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 26, 2011)

Look at dat Toriko aiming for the 2nd place 

Reborn is sinking.. good good


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 26, 2011)

Curious ,anyone could tell me the total amount of Jump Issues published to date since 1968 ?

Just kinda curious realy.


----------



## Stajyun (Jan 26, 2011)

Toriko has done it again:WOW. Am very pleased with this weeks TOCpek


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Sorachi will draw the One Piece cover for next issue.



This i gotta see. 



Bubi said:


> Reborn is sinking.. good good



I don't see how kids can even get into that boring manga. They definitely have better attention spans then i did.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 26, 2011)

So is Luffy being the Jump symbol a joke or is it official ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it's a joke for the "Luffy is on the cover of all magazines published by Shueisha" month.


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I don't see how kids can even get into that boring manga. They definitely have better attention spans then i did.



I think it's more about girls getting into it because the guys look hot, or some other insanely retarded reason. Although, ironically speaking, it isn't any better than seventeen-year-old douchebags going bananas when they find yet another awfully trite fanservice manga. I mean, To Love-Ru for example is just as bad, if not more.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 2, 2011)

Issue #10 ToC (From MH):

Gintama (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Toriko
Naruto
Bakuman
Nurarihyon no mago　(CP)
Bleach
Enigma
Mon & Wed & Fri is Swimming　(CP)
Beelzebub
Hokenshitsu no shinigami (CP)
Sket Dance
Reborn!
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basuke
Kochi Kame
Omagadoki Zoo
Medaka Box
Light Wing
----------------------------------------------------------------------

FUCK YEAH! Toriko in second and above Naruto


----------



## valerian (Feb 2, 2011)

Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 2, 2011)

Medaka Box, what the hell


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 2, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Issue #10 ToC (From MH):
> Kuroko no Basuke
> Kochi Kame
> Omagadoki Zoo
> ...





> Kuroko no Basuke
> Kochi Kame
> Omagadoki Zoo
> *Medaka Box*
> Light Wing





> Kuroko no Basuke
> Kochi Kame
> Omagadoki Zoo
> *Medaka Box*
> Light Wing



Oh the humanity! Seeing this hurts my soul.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 2, 2011)

No reason to worry. Medaka Box sells very well (more than beelzebub, I think).
-----------------------------------------------------------------

I forgot to mention this (from MH):

"It looks like there going to be four new series coming up:

Issue 11: DOIS SOL by Murase Katsutoshi (author of K.O.SEN) = soccer manga
Issue 12: Meruhen Ouji Grim by Watanabe Kizuku = gag manga
Issue 13: MAGICO = magic/fantasy manga
Issue 14: Sengoku ARMORS by Sakaki Shouta = historical/battle manga"


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 2, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> No reason to worry. Medaka Box sells very well (more than beelzebub, I think).
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I forgot to mention this (from MH):
> ...



Trust me, nobody worrying unless it stays down there week after week. It sucks just being down there period.

Also, I can't believe they're starting another soccer manga after the last one failed so hard, and Light Wing failing extremely hard currently, never getting out of last place in the toc. More fodder for the rest I suppose.

I'm glad that  Sengoku Armors is getting serialized, I enjoyed the one-shot.


----------



## Stajyun (Feb 2, 2011)

Toriko beat naruto? 



:mj


----------



## Blinky (Feb 2, 2011)

> Issue 14: Sengoku ARMORS by Sakaki Shouta = historical/battle manga"



I really like those sort of mangas.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 2, 2011)

Eh, not the first time Toriko has surpassed Naruto, I think.

That said, it's all good 

In other news, Bleach is lower than I've seen it being in a long while...


----------



## MdB (Feb 2, 2011)

That's to be expected after it goes for another boring training arc right after one of the most atrocious story arcs I ever had the misfortune to read.



> Sengoku ARMORS



Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh apparently Sengoku Armors had a one-shot a while back and it was scanned. 

Ch.10


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been waiting for Sengoku Armors to be serialized. Took them long enough!


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 2, 2011)

I heard Double Arts was coming back? I didn't read it always meant to but never did. Always heard Japan&Jump were idiots for letting it slip throught the cracks.

Edit:That's the highest I've seen Toriko without being on the cover.


----------



## 8 (Feb 3, 2011)

i have a weak first impression from the "Sengoku ARMORS" oneshot. especially disliked the perverted hero getting nosebleeds from his young teenage female companion. the humor was dry. the action was so-so. the weapons look corny. and seems like it will have the plot from a videogame, collect the 50 weapons/keys. everything about it screams boring and clichéd.

i'm  hoping for a complete makeover before serialization.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 3, 2011)

Well that one-shot came out MONTHS ago so I'd say it will be a lot different.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 3, 2011)

I hate the order in which the series will premiere in WSJ. That soccer manga should be last. This'll be the fourth soccer manga serialized in WSJ within a year. Maybe it'd be a better idea to serialized a soccer manga in jump square.  



			
				8 said:
			
		

> i have a weak first impression from the "Sengoku ARMORS" oneshot. especially disliked the perverted hero getting nosebleeds from his young teenage female companion. the humor was dry. the action was so-so. the weapons look corny. and seems like it will have the plot from a videogame, collect the 50 weapons/keys. everything about it screams boring and clichéd.
> 
> i'm hoping for a complete makeover before serialization.



I do hope they change the age of Sengoku Armor's protagonist to late teens.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 3, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> I heard Double Arts was coming back? I didn't read it always meant to but never did. Always heard Japan&Jump were idiots for letting it slip throught the cracks.


She shows disgust
Doesn't seem like it's coming back.

Mangaka's newest work, Nisekoi, have a chance for serialization though.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 3, 2011)

Nisekoi is actually something I would enjoy reading each week.

JUMP's wasting its time on serializing half baked Soccer manga one after another...

It's not like JUMP can get any soccer manga to stick around long enough anyways. 

serialize Nisekoi....JUMP


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 4, 2011)

The series that'll premiere in WJ12 looks like fan-art; I don't expect it to last. 

Sengoku Armors' male protagonist looks different. It would be cool if the author made him into one of the Sengoku Armors being sought after. I wish the author had changed the female protagonist's design too.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 9, 2011)

From mangahelpers:



> ToC WSJ #11 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gene (Feb 9, 2011)

I feel a bit bad for Light Wing. It's been stuck in the bottom almost ever since it got in.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 9, 2011)

Is that seriously another soccer manga ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 9, 2011)

Medaka Box out of the bottom 5.

Excellent.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 9, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka Box out of the bottom 5.
> 
> Excellent.



Excellent indeed.



Blinky said:


> Is that seriously another soccer manga ?



Just another fodder manga for the rest.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Football Blinky. Football.

The game where players move the _ball _along with their _feet_.

And yeah that is a masively dumb move but it also indicates Light Wing is going prety soon.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 9, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Football Blinky. Football.
> 
> The game where players move the _ball _along with their _feet_.
> 
> And yeah that is a masively dumb move but it also indicates Light Wing is going prety soon.



When we say football over here it usually refers to Gaelic Football.  

So yeah we say soccer.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

I continue with my lonely battle for the recognition of continental football as the sole sport deserving that name.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2011)

Oumagadoki second last huh ? Eh it's charm has worn thin on me already. 

Bakuman is pretty far down. What's Magico ?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2011)

Medaka Box out of the bottom


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 25, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Oumagadoki second last huh ? Eh it's charm has worn thin on me already.
> 
> Bakuman is pretty far down. What's Magico ?


One of the new manga. Some magic manga.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2011)

I bet it's gay. /asshole


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Feb 25, 2011)

Toriko not in the Top Five this week!? That's... Unusal. And what's more, it s all the way in th emiddle, too  . Maybe the current arc isn't as popular as it was hope dit would be...?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 25, 2011)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> Toriko not in the Top Five this week!? That's... Unusal. And what's more, it s all the way in th emiddle, too  . Maybe the current arc isn't as popular as it was hope dit would be...?


It's chapter 123 that is ranked this week.


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 25, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It's chapter 123 that is ranked this week.



Why did Jump decide to do that? It's still strange Toriko got that far below considering how it's been in the top 5 for so long.

EDIT - Even then that's the chapter Zebra was introduced, I don't know whats going on over there in japan.


----------



## Michie (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2011)

Reborn is moving further down, this is good news


----------



## illmatic (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2011)

This magico seems pretty awesome.
Magic always is awesome.
Any scans out there ?


----------



## MdB (Feb 26, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Reborn is moving further down, this is good news



It should be put out of its misery.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 26, 2011)

Magico looks like Negima. 

(lol I never read Negima)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sengoku Armors (Cover, Lead CP)*
Gintama
Bakuman
Naruto
Toriko
*Magico (CP)*
Enigma
Meruhen (23P)
*Beelzebub (CP)*
Sket Dance
Dois Sol
*Bleach (CP)*
Reborn!
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basuke
Kochikame
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Medaka Box
Nurarihyon no Mago
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen

Absent: One Piece

*And Issue 15,*
Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Sengoku Arms (25 pag. + Color Page)
Sket Dance (Color Page)
Kochi Kame (Color Page)
Magico (23 pag.)


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 2, 2011)

So it seems the new Jump Luffy logo is here to stay.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

> Also, Psyren creator releases a new one shot in Jump NEXT in the next few days.



What's Jump NEXT again ?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 4, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> So it seems the new Jump Luffy logo is here to stay.


Its back to the old logo with the above WSJ cover


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

The one shot of Sengoku ARMORS was good.

I am gonna see the chapter 1 soon.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow the filesize of that raw. 

No thanks


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

I saw the filesize of the raw as well.


i think i better wait.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 4, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Wow the filesize of that raw.
> 
> No thanks



Shit is ridiculous big, somebody needs to resize the images.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2011)

150mb?

yeaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Because no one resized the images duh.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh sweet thanks man !


----------



## Blade (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Nightwish.


Btw, i liked the 1st chapter. Also the battles were cool. Seems is gonna be an interesting series.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 4, 2011)

Seems pretty cool. Looks like an improvement on the one-shot. He does't have the Edward Scissor-hands gloves this time. HE'S GOT A MOTHERFUCKING POWER GLOVE.


----------



## MdB (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks interesting but I can't say anything more about it yet.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 4, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Why did Jump decide to do that? It's still strange Toriko got that far below considering how it's been in the top 5 for so long.
> 
> EDIT - Even then that's the chapter Zebra was introduced, I don't know whats going on over there in japan.



Neither do I. Maybe it was an experiment for seeing what reactions it'd get...?

Ah well, this week, Toriko's back in it's normal spot, so false alarm, I guess


----------



## Blinky (Mar 8, 2011)

argh it sucks Nura is down so low.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

Issue 15:

*Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Toriko
Gintama
Beelzebub
*Sengoku Armors (Color page)*
Bakuman
Grimm
*Kochikame (Color Page)*
Magico (23 pages)
Dois Sol
*Sket Dance (Color page)*
Bleach
Enigma
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko No Basket
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Medaka Box
Nuraryhon no Mago
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2011)

Bleach soon in bottom 5?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

Bleach goes down to the middle some times then goes back up. 

Although every time it does a bunch of people here think it'll get cancelled soon


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2011)

we don't think.
We HOPE!


----------



## MdB (Mar 9, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Bleach goes down to the middle some times then goes back up.
> 
> Although every time it does a bunch of people here think it'll get cancelled soon



It should be, although that's never going to happen. But the Kubo's editor needs to rein his lazy ass back on track if even Japan is getting tired of this crap.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> Bleach soon in bottom 5?



Without colour pages and new series, it's stil 5th I believe.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Without colour pages and new series, it's stil 5th I believe.


Bleach is 9th.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

But Magico and Dois Sol are new series and aren't properly ranked yet are they ?

So.....7th ?

And no I do not advocate it having any good position in the magazine, I'm simply remembering that colour page chapters and the first 8 chapters of new series aren't properly ranked.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2011)

Issue 15:

Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
1.One Piece
2.Toriko
3.Gintama
4.Beelzebub
Sengoku Armors (Color page)
5.Bakuman
Grimm
Kochikame (Color Page)
Magico (23 pages)
Dois Sol
Sket Dance (Color page)
6.Bleach
7.Enigma
8..Inumaru Dashi
9..Kuroko No Basket
10.Katekyo Hitman Reborn
11.Medaka Box
12.Nuraryhon no Mago
13.Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
14.Oumagadoki Doubutsuen


Bleach is technically in 6th.

 Four new series in there and colored pages.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd like to see Sengoku Armors get scanned.


----------



## Stajyun (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely going to read Sengoku Armors when it get scanned.


----------



## Chicama (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely interested in Sengoku Armors. I've read a summary about the one shot and it seems right up my alley, being based during the events of the Sengoku Jiidai and all. I'm hoping Tenkai will reveal himself to be Akechi Mitsuhide


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't care about Bleach rating, my eyes are full of joy for Toriko and Gintama :33


----------



## illmatic (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto on the cover.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

Naruto throwing around lolipops... I don't know why I find that so weird.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Naruto on the cover.



In the words of a classic

"DERP!"

I mean wtf is up with that expression


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 9, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Naruto throwing around lolipops... I don't know why I find that so weird.



You're not the only one that thinks it's weird.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

OP color pages are always awesome. Bakuman having another Cp  I'm glad. 



Blinky said:


> Naruto throwing around lolipops... I don't know why I find that so weird.


It is because the White Day.



takL said:


> Naruto:being a popular guy isn't an easy job
> caption "To all the readers!"
> "White day's jutsu!"
> ('white day' is march 14 the day boys give cookies to girls, the reverse of v-day when girls give chocolate to boys in jp)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

We almost never get colour pages for OP though.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> It is because the White Day.



Oh okay. Not so weird then.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad to see Toriko where it should be, and lol at Naruto with Lollipops. It's like he's bribing votes with them.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

VOTE FOR ME! I'LL GIVE YOU SWEETIES. SASUKE WOULD NEVER GIVE YOU SWEETIES.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 9, 2011)

inb4 fanart of Naruto licking lolipops seductively in front of Sasuke.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Glad to see Toriko where it should be, and lol at Naruto with Lollipops. It's like he's bribing votes with them.



So basicly Naruto, a young adult, is handing out lollipops to little children.......


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

He's underage himself so meh. It should be Gai handing them out. 

THE POWER OF YOUTH COMMANDS YOU TO SUCK.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

Blinky said:


> He's underage himself so meh. It should be Gai handing them out.
> 
> THE POWER OF YOUTH COMMANDS YOU TO SUCK.



He's 15. Most people already screw at that age.

And the intended readership is like 8.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

So ? You see a guy throwing lolipops and you automatically think it's sex related. Healthy.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 9, 2011)

Blinky said:


> So ? You see a guy throwing lolipops and you automatically think it's sex related. Healthy.



Said guy expressed his desire to have red girly hair to increase his physical atractiveness.

I can't be taking any chances.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 9, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So basicly Naruto, a young adult, is handing out lollipops to little children.......



Kishimoto's sick fantasies man. This shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## KazeYama (Mar 9, 2011)

What's with so many crappy new series starting? Sengoku armors is just another generic manga judging from the oneshot. Glad to see Toriko, Bakuman, and Sketdance holding down the rankings though. I hope to god Hitman gets canned soon it has to be the worst long running series I've ever seen.


----------



## Mastic (Mar 9, 2011)

Sad to see Medaka Box not getting ratings and attention it deserves. 

And unfortunately since KHR sells well, atleast better than most of the others, it isnt going anywhere. :/


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 9, 2011)

Medaka Box won't be going anywhere so long as we have quality cushions


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2011)

Now the real question is, will there be a shonen jump this week


----------



## Blinky (Mar 13, 2011)

I doubt it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess zoro fighting in a FLOODED PALACE this week would be kinda disturbing


----------



## Aldric (Mar 13, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> So basicly Naruto, a young adult, is handing out lollipops to little children.......



He's using " no jutsu" that's what it says on the cover

Basically he's giving lollipops to the dumb fangirls who voted for him in the popularity poll


----------



## Koori (Mar 13, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Now the real question is, will there be a shonen jump this week



Why not? The earthquake did shit to Tokyo, and all the mangaka are back to business.

The economy matters, guys


----------



## Blinky (Mar 13, 2011)

I just thought so since I don't think Shonen Sunday came out.


----------



## Koori (Mar 13, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I just thought so since I don't think Shonen Sunday came out.





Check here, it has raws from all the magazines.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 13, 2011)

Seems pretty obvious that there'll be at least one week of delay


----------



## Koori (Mar 13, 2011)

I just checked their website. The next weekly shonen jump magazine will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 14, 2011)

Issue 16 will be released on saturday, not on monday.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2011)

So there won't be any delays. Life goes as usual in the world of industry.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 14, 2011)

This was posted on the Jump website:

"本日（3/14）以降に刊行予定でした週刊少年ジャンプおよび集英社の全雑誌は、全国的に発売が不確定の地区が多くございます。大変ご迷惑をおかけしますが、ご了承下さい。"

Shueisha's magazines will be diffitult to distributed to every regions in Japan. So, I think the regions with major damages, like Sendai and Miyagi, will not be getting the magazines for awhile.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Mar 14, 2011)

*I wonder if Jump being released on schedule is due to trying to make kids happy in trying times or just cause these people are workaholics.

Either way, I'm happy. *


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 14, 2011)

^Well keep in mind that not all of Japan was hit by the earthquake and tsunami, mostly all the cities where all the businesses are remain intact. It was the northern part of Tokyo that got the most damage, it'll be business as usual for most of the manga corporations like Shuiesha and Kodansha but of course this also means that RAW providers will be stalled for the next couple of weeks


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 14, 2011)

I was worried for the mangaka status after the incident, expecially the mangakas of Beel,Gintama, JoJo and Toriko that resulted with a unknown status, but if the SJ is coming out i presume that they are all ok(Araki has to be ok please). :33


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well in case anyone still doesn't know here's one link to check the status of the mangaka and others in the industry confirmed alive:


Please don't read any weird subtext into this or try to reinterpret where my "priorities" lie. Enough with that bs.


----------



## Stajyun (Mar 14, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> Well in case anyone still doesn't know here's one link to check the status of the mangaka and others in the industry confirmed alive:
> 
> 
> Please don't read any weird subtext into this or try to reinterpret where my "priorities" lie. Enough with that bs.



I don't see Mitsutoshi, i hope he's alright.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 14, 2011)

Aren't all the Jump mangakas living in Tokyo ? I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## Xion (Mar 14, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> This was posted on the Jump website:
> 
> "本日（3/14）以降に刊行予定でした週刊少年ジャンプおよび集英社の全雑誌は、全国的に発売が不確定の地区が多くございます。大変ご迷惑をおかけしますが、ご了承下さい。"
> 
> Shueisha's magazines will be diffitult to distributed to every regions in Japan. So, I think the regions with major damages, like Sendai and Miyagi, will not be getting the magazines for awhile.



I chuckled at how horrible-sounding that is: 

"We are aware there has been a catastrophic tsunami, but business as usual! Sorry 'bout your WSJ delays!"


----------



## KazeYama (Mar 14, 2011)

Well releasing JUMP is a good thing. Japan's economy has taken a major hit already from all the damage caused and disruption of industry by the disasters. Areas not hit hard should try to keep industry and business going as close to normal as possible simply because the more quickly things can return to normal in the areas not hit hard the more resources can be devoted to areas that really need it. Plus JUMP in general can send an inspiring message to children and adults alike. It may seem trivial, but it is more symbolic than anything.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

> #16
> One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)
> Gintama
> Naruto
> ...



not the worst bottom 3 i suppose

Medaka Box
Nuraryhon no Mago

i think these still sell enough per volume to continue even though their stuck in the bottom last couple issues.

Oumagadoki Zoo
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami

zoo goes before shinigami when cuts start


----------



## Hariti (Mar 15, 2011)

OP has just finished its "magazine hijack" 2 weeks ago and they are already putting it on the cover?I realize it's the most popular manga and I DO like it,but I feel that that's something that some less popular series needs.Oh well...
I'm looking forward to Bakuman CP,they are always awesome.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

One Piece shares the cover with Toriko


----------



## KazeYama (Mar 15, 2011)

They are doing advertising push for the upcoming One PieceXToriko 3D movies as well as the One PieceXToriko anime crossover and starting of Toriko anime. I'm more surprised at how quickly Toriko has gained huge popularity than the continued milking of One Piece franchise.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like in issue 17 they're releasing a crossover chapter of One Piece and Toriko.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

lolwat ? A crossover chapter ? Man they're pushing Toriko so much.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Toriko is awesome so it's all deserved, and look at dat Gintama at first


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 15, 2011)

Medaka in bottom 3. 

What the hell Japan smh


----------



## God Movement (Mar 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> lolwat ? A crossover chapter ? Man they're pushing Toriko so much.



They know it has potential, it needs to be popularized as much as possible given it's going to be one of the main faces of the magazine when Naruto finally ends. But yeah you're right. A crossover anime episode with One Piece, its own anime series, a 3D movie being advertised alongside One Piece and now a crossover chapter? Talk about overkill.

Should be bloody awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

Naruto probably won't end for a good few years.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm hoping it ends next year.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

Well in fairness yeah it looks like it's in it's last arc.. but Naruto is so famous it would be well known if it was in it's last year you know ?


----------



## zuul (Mar 15, 2011)

Gintama.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give Naruto three years tops, if anything I doubt this will be it's last arc or Kishi will drag it long enough and we'll probably get something like an "all grown up" closing arc like in Fist of The North Star with Kenishiro training Raoh's son Ryu, or the love triangle with Lin and Bat. At the end of the day Jump needs to stay on top plus Toriko's sales isn't high enough to take Naruto's mantle yet hell it doesn't even beat out Reborn.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 16, 2011)

Yuuchan said:


> OP has just finished its "magazine hijack" 2 weeks ago



What happend to that btw

I checked Ultra Jump's website many times like I always do (as I pathetically wait for Bastard!! updates) but Luffy never made the cover here, it was a Dogs Bullets and Carnage illustration for the February issue

And Naruto is never going to last three years, Kishimoto already has to do blatant padding with all that stupid edo tensei shit no one cares about to make that war arc last more than a few months, it has one year maybe one year and a half left


----------



## Colderz (Mar 16, 2011)

Aldric said:


> What happend to that btw
> 
> I checked Ultra Jump's website many times like I always do (as I pathetically wait for Bastard!! updates) but Luffy never made the cover here, it was a Dogs Bullets and Carnage illustration for the February issue
> 
> And Naruto is never going to last three years, Kishimoto already has to do blatant padding with all that stupid edo tensei shit no one cares about to make that war arc last more than a few months, it has one year maybe one year and a half left



I doubt One Piece had a cover in that magazine. The magazine does whatever it can to stay away from its younger cousin.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 16, 2011)

The thing is that OP appeared in every magazine cover, with some character at the background or something else.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 16, 2011)

Aldric said:


> What happend to that btw
> 
> I checked Ultra Jump's website many times like I always do (as I pathetically wait for Bastard!! updates) but Luffy never made the cover here, it was a Dogs Bullets and Carnage illustration for the February issue


What are you talking about? He's right there on the bottom left corner and all the strawhats are on the cover.

Also don't expect any BASTARD!! chapters for awhile considering that vol. 27 has been delayed TWICE! Hagi that lazy bastard will never get it done.



Aldric said:


> And Naruto is never going to last three years, Kishimoto already has to do blatant padding with all that stupid edo tensei shit no one cares about to make that war arc last more than a few months, it has one year maybe one year and a half left


That's what they said with every arc after Frieza in DBZ and look what happen 

JUMP wants to stay on top for as long as they can and they'll milk the series as long as they can still make a profit, you'd be pretty deluded if you think Kishi's gonna wrap everything up within a year's time considering he hasn't really commented on wrapping the series up at this point


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Nah, this isn't the final Naruto arc, but one might say it's the beginning of the end.

Bee still has to be captured and killed, so that will probably be the next arc.
After that arc, the kill Madara and thwart his shitty plan-arc is on the way, before finally arriving at Gay love is unbreakable-arc where Sasuke and Naruto reconcile.

Worst case scenario, there will be two smaller arcs in between the three ones I listed.


----------



## Rasendori (Mar 16, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Nah, this isn't the final Naruto arc, but one might say it's the beginning of the end.
> 
> *Bee still has to be captured and killed, so that will probably be the next arc.
> After that arc, the kill Madara and thwart his shitty plan-arc is on the way, before finally arriving at Gay love is unbreakable-arc where Sasuke and Naruto reconcile.*
> ...



It's so sad how predictable this manga has gotten, only thing missing is Naruto getting the kyuubi extracted as well, but him not dying due to plot and bloodline which seems to be the only way Naruto chars are ever useful nowadays.


----------



## AfterGlow (Mar 16, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> It's so sad how predictable this manga has gotten, only thing missing is Naruto getting the kyuubi extracted as well, but him not dying due to plot and bloodline which seems to be the only way Naruto chars are ever useful nowadays.



I agree it's sad how predictable Naruto is, just look at pretty much every single fight: as soon as "the loser" shows his ultimate technique, he is about to die.
Kakuzu, Sasori, Deidara, Itachi, Orochimaru, Konan, Pain and Jiraiya. Same formula for all of them, the exception would be Kisame, although he revealed his "ultimate" technique twice, dying the second time.

Naruto probably won't have the Kyuubi extracted, but if he does (which isn't unlikely, since the ten tails will probably be seen in action before the end of the series), you can count on a "bullshit no jutsu" will be introduced at that specific point to resurrect him, kind of what happened to Kakashi/Shizune and Gaara. It's all about eating the cake and keeping it.

Now let me give you some predictions for the upcoming fights in the war:
The supreme ninjas of the world, resurrected by edo tensei and thus immortal, are going to get taken out by fodders in a couple of chapters each


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 16, 2011)

can anyone tell me what manga the guy i circled is from ?


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



[/SPOILER


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

Sengoku Armors. Hasn't been scanned yet.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Sengoku Armors. Hasn't been scanned yet.



thanks 

so its just a one shot ?


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

No it's serialized. It only started like last week though.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 16, 2011)

Blinky said:


> No it's serialized. It only started like last week though.



O nice thanks for the info


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2011)

Man, Kishi should just import villains like Akainu in to this "war". It would surely spice things up and make this actually you know, a war.


Also someone please beat Shirahoshi up. Or just everyone. Sorta like this


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 17, 2011)

There going to be some changes on the magazine releases:
- Issue 17 of WSJ going to release at April 4 (originally March 28)
- Issue 18 of Young Jump will be released as Issue 18/19 and there aren't going to be issue on April 7
- May Issue for Jump SQ going to be released on April 21 (originally April 4) as May/June Issue.

In short Jump is on a break next week and the next issue of Jump SQ (Claymore, DGM) will be delayed by 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 17, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> What are you talking about? He's right there on the bottom left corner and all the strawhats are on the cover.
> 
> Also don't expect any BASTARD!! chapters for awhile considering that vol. 27 has been delayed TWICE! Hagi that lazy bastard will never get it done.



No hotlinking



> That's what they said with every arc after Frieza in DBZ and look what happen
> 
> JUMP wants to stay on top for as long as they can and they'll milk the series as long as they can still make a profit, you'd be pretty deluded if you think Kishi's gonna wrap everything up within a year's time considering he hasn't really commented on wrapping the series up at this point



Times have changed since the DB days, now authors have far more leeway than Toriyama (see Togashi) plus Naruto isn't Jump's lifeline, that's One Piece

Naruto isn't the same kind of story as DB anyway where Toriyama could endlessly extend its lifetime by adding a villain of the week, Naruto has a clear overarching plot that is obviously coming to an end and you'd have to be pretty fucking thick not to realize it


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2011)

*Issue #17*
*Toriko (Cover,Lead CP)*
One Piece
Naruto
Sket Dance
Magico
Bleach
Grimm
*OP x Toriko Crossover - Mishoku! Akuma no Mi! (CP)*
Sengoku Armors
Inumaru Dashi
*Nurarihyon no Mago (CP)*
Bakuman
Dois Sol
*Hitman Reborn (CP)*
Enigma
Gintama
Kuroko no Basuke
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Medaka Box

*Issue 18:*
Sket Dance (Lead Color)
Gintama (Color)
Naohito Miyoshi / Yu-Gi-Oh! Zexal (19p, Color, Oneshot)
Special Project : Collaboration Sket Dance x Gintama


----------



## Blinky (Mar 30, 2011)

Is Nura actually that high or is it because of the colour page?


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 30, 2011)

Because of the color page


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2011)

Nura was in bottom 5 for 20 weeks before this, wasn't it?

Also, next week starts the official ranking of Dois Sol. Let's see where the readers rank this one.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 30, 2011)

inb4 it follows the other soccer manga.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh is there going to be a One Piece/Toriko crossover?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't this whole ranking system seem kind of... arbitrary and stupid to anyone else?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Doesn't this whole ranking system seem kind of... arbitrary and stupid to anyone else?


Well considering that Jump is the best selling manga magazine currently in circulation and they've been using the system for years? No not at all


----------



## Blinky (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep. It works pretty well. 

Although it fucking sucks when a series you like gets cancelled.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Mar 30, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Well considering that Jump is the best selling manga magazine currently in circulation and they've been using the system for years? No not at all



That's bad logic. Magazine with this system in place is successful, therefore their successful because of the system. Doesn't work like that.

I don't know. Maybe it isn't so bad. But i personally am not sold that random people ranking fiction on a whim is really a telling system. A similar system in the film industry has lead to countless great movies and tv shows being bastardized or outright scrapped because of the whims of random people.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> You're affirming the consequent with that faulty logic. Magazine with this system in place is successful, therefore their successful because of the system. Doesn't work like that.


Not really, if the system didn't work for them then it wouldn't be so successful nor would it have last as long as it did, but it's funny to see users argue over 40 years of success just because they don't like the system itself. It can go both ways but it still doesn't disprove fact. It's primarily smart decisions by the brass and a user based system that is the primary reason why Shueisha is on top. 



The Mouthy Merc said:


> I don't know. Maybe it isn't so bad. But i personally am not sold that random people ranking fiction on a whim is really a telling system. A similar system in the film industry has lead to countless great movies and tv shows being bastardized or outright scrapped because of the whims of random people.


Jump has more of a focus group feel than other magazines. It's a lot like an American movie studio, if something works try to repeat the formula. With the massive success of One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, and Hunter x Hunter the editors are more willing to approve new action titles. At the same time other traditional shonen genres have struggled; sports, comedy, and harem have struggled over the last few years. That's not to say it makes sense but that's the way they do things. They have to be doing something right, circulation is rising while everyone else is falling.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> That's bad logic. Magazine with this system in place is successful, therefore their successful because of the system. Doesn't work like that.
> 
> I don't know. Maybe it isn't so bad. But i personally am not sold that random people ranking fiction on a whim is really a telling system. A similar system in the film industry has lead to countless great movies and tv shows being bastardized or outright scrapped because of the whims of random people.



They aren't totally random, they're the reader base that cared enough to voice their support for their preferred series. It's still a business, and they got to give them what they want. They also need to give new series a chance, so they needed a system to make room for those series and chose to scrap the least favored mangas, but that's only after they've been given a few weeks of leeway to compete. That's not to say I really like seeing so many series I like get cancelled just because some foreign audience doesn't share my tastes or it just doesn't do well against other mangas, but it's relatively fair and serves its purpose.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 30, 2011)

Medaka Box in last place?

superextralargesmh Japan.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 30, 2011)

I see Toriko and OP all over the place and i like it. 

Gintama is too low. Beelzebub on the bottom5 are you kidding me?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 30, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I see Toriko and OP all over the place and i like it.
> 
> Gintama is too low.* Beelzebub on the bottom5 are you kidding me?*


Bro, have you been reading the current arc? Shit is so fucking boring I'm not surprised


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Mar 30, 2011)

better than the demon fights. real fights are overdone. maybe it's too american fps-y


----------



## Jugger (Mar 31, 2011)

sket dance x gintama crossover awsome


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 1, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka Box in last place?
> 
> superextralargesmh Japan.



Meh the last chapter was pretty terrible, I mean the entirity of Medaka vs Kumagawa and Kumagawa's change of character seem dissapointing. Lets hope the next arcs better as this is the second bad end to an arc.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2011)

*Issue 18:*
*Sket Dance (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Bakuman
Naruto
Toriko
*Gintama (Cover, CP)*
Magico
Beelzebub
*Yu-Gi-Oh Zexal (CP, One Shot)*
Bleach
Sengoku Armors
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Enigma
Inumarudashii
Dois Sol
Meruhen Ouji Grimm
Medaka Box
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Kuroko no Basket
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Nurarihyon no Mago

*Issue 19:*
Lead CP: Beelzebub

So they didn't do the Gintama x Sket Dance crossover in the end, huh.
Mago might get cancelled, unless a second season is planned. Or, it will be cancelled but they will still make a second season.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2011)

Meruhen Ouji Grimm looks like its going to crash right down to bottom 5 in next few weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Mago might get cancelled



Nooo


----------



## Koori (Apr 6, 2011)

I think Mago unlike others has the advantage it has been running for almost 4 years, and as long as the sales stay good it won't get cancelled. Also, there's already a second season planned for the anime.

On the other hand, I seriously can't understand japanese otaku. Last week Beelzebub was ranked in the bottom 5, and when you see works like Bleach or Naruto above it makes you wonder how many there know what a good written story is.


----------



## zuul (Apr 6, 2011)

For Naruto, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that high if it weren't for yaoi fangirls.

So it's more to blame on the fujoshis [sp?]


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 6, 2011)

So they ARE doing a crossover with Gintama and Sket Dance. In fact, they're doing two, with the main characters of Gintama appearing in Sket Dance, and vice versa.

Also, the creator of Psyren will release a new one shot. And the creator of Eyeshield 21 will release a spin off.

The crossovers and the one shots will be released in the upcoming issue of Jump Next.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

Koori said:


> I think Mago unlike others has the advantage it has been running for almost 4 years, and as long as the sales stay good it won't get cancelled. Also, there's already a second season planned for the anime.
> 
> On the other hand, I seriously can't understand japanese otaku. Last week Beelzebub was ranked in the bottom 5, and when you see works like Bleach or Naruto above it makes you wonder how many there know what a good written story is.


So basically you're crying over the fact that your favorite manga isn't more popular? Good for you


zuul said:


> For Naruto, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be that high if it weren't for yaoi fangirls.
> 
> So it's more to blame on the fujoshis [sp?]


You say this with a Gintama avatar and signature, one of the highest count of fujoshi in Japan? You're either trolling or you're stupid


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

I always thought it was moreso kids that voted than say the neckbeards. 



> Also, the creator of Psyren will release a new one shot.



Good stuff. I still think he could make something a hit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

There's usually a prize for anyone who votes so kids are the prime demographic who participates


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 6, 2011)

Are there any good up and coming battle shounens?


----------



## zuul (Apr 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So basically you're crying over the fact that your favorite manga isn't more popular? Good for you
> 
> You say this with a Gintama avatar and signature, one of the highest count of fujoshi in Japan? You're either trolling or you're stupid



Insulting people won't make the bad manga that is Naruto's popularity more deserved.

And how my liking Gintama makes that assertion any less valid exactly ? 

It's the old booooooooow don't criticize me for  beating my wife because there are others that do the same. Prett shitty argument.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Beelzebub is terrible. I don't understand why it's ranked that high to begin with.

Anyways TOC looks good. Good to see Toriko that high up.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Also, the creator of Psyren will release a new one shot.



Fuck YEAH! Best news I've heard from Jump in a while! I wish him luck with this one!


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> Fuck YEAH! Best news I've heard from Jump in a while! I wish him luck with this one!



Hopefully it's better than Psyren.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 6, 2011)

Syed said:


> Hopefully it's better than Psyren.



It would have to be, in order to last in Jump. Bastards just don't know quality.


----------



## Syed (Apr 6, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> It would have to be, in order to last in Jump. Bastards just don't know quality.



It would have to avoid the bottom 5 constantly to become a success. Now that the author has gained some experience there is a good chance his new manga will work better than his last. Still I'd rather he joined another magazine, WSJ is really strict.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 6, 2011)

This is just a one shot not a new serialization.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, but in the future it can get serialized. If that happens, maybe it's better to him to be in a monthly magazine.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 6, 2011)

zuul said:


> Insulting people won't make the bad manga that is Naruto's popularity more deserved.


That's a nice opinion but it has no place in this argument, so really what you posted was complete nonsense 



zuul said:


> And how my liking Gintama makes that assertion any less valid exactly ?


It's not valid in the first place 
The fact that you're insinuating that a series is popular because of fan girls while also being a fan of a series which primary fanbase consist of fangirls is hilariously ironic in itself. 


zuul said:


> It's the old booooooooow don't criticize me for  beating my wife because there are others that do the same. Prett shitty argument.


I wasn't really insulating or criticizing you just stating fact, the fact that been the butt of many jokes of the series if you've actually read or watch it. But seeing you make a spectacle out of nothing is amusing within itself


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2011)

Medaka out of the bottom 5, fuck yeah.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone in MH organized the volume sales for the JUMP manga:



> Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (1~169) = 142,000,000
> One Piece (1~61) = 220,000,000
> Hunter x Hunter (1~27) = 50,080,000
> Naruto (1~51) = 100,400,000
> ...


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 10, 2011)

New Saikyo Jump cover and a part of Rock Lee spin-off


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

*Issue 19:*
*Beelzebub (Lead CP)*
One Piece
Bakuman
*Naruto (Cover)*
Magico
Bleach
Toriko
Sengoku Armors
Kuroko no Basket
Inumarudashii
Enigma
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Gintama
Sket Dance
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Dois Sol
Meruhen Ouji Grimm
Medaka Box
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Nurarihyon no Mago
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen (end)

*Issue 20-21:*
*One Piece (cover, colorspread)*
*Toriko, Magico (colorspread)*
*HQ (one shot, colorspread, by Yotsuya Senpai's creator)*

So Oumagadoki gets cancelled. Although I never bothered reading it, I heard it was pretty good.
Anyhow, next issue is the last one before Golden Week. The HST chapters of issue 22 will be released on May 4th.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 14, 2011)

That was the only thing between Nura and the bottom tut tut tut


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 14, 2011)

It makes me happy Enigma is doing pretty well. Interesting series it is.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 14, 2011)

Medaka Box smh


----------



## 8 (Apr 14, 2011)

bubble_lord said:


> It makes me happy Enigma is doing pretty well. Interesting series it is.


meh.. i can't see why everyone like enigma so much. i don't think its bad either. just nothing great.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Medaka needs to climb up a few more spots.

No surprise two of the new series are already fairly low. They will be out of here in no time.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish mangaka could just continue their stories in volume releases like western novelists instead of letting magazines, that constantly start and drop series, force their early endings. Although, I'm pretty ignorant of how this stuff works so excuse me if I said something inaccurate.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2011)

Can they make a living with a not overly well selling tankobon? Someone's gotta print that stuff, y'know


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 14, 2011)

I dunno, how do novelists make a living doing what they do? Cancelled manga just feels like a mess. I'm reading Mx0 and am finding it harder and harder to anticipate the ending I've heard so much about as I get into it.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 14, 2011)

They kinda need a publisher if they want it to do well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 14, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Can they make a living with a not overly well selling tankobon? Someone's gotta print that stuff, y'know


Jump pays its mangaka 12,000 yen per page. Lets take OP's chapter for example, it had 17 pages this week. So Oda gets around 2443$ for each chapter each week. OP's volumes cost 420 yen (5$). He gets 10% for the volume sales alone. So lets say that if 2 million volumes were sold, Oda gets 84,000,000 yen, which is 1,006,229$ for like two weeks or so that the volumes have been sold like crazy. But that's just Oda.

But this job also takes ALOT of the mangaka's time (I remember reading about one who has only like 3 free hours each week, and Oda only visited his home once last year - or was it two years ago?)


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Hiroshi Shiibashi(Mago) was the mangaka who only had 3 hours of free time if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 14, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Hiroshi Shiibashi(Mago) was the mangaka who only had 3 hours of free time if I remember correctly.



Yep, It was Hiro.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 14, 2011)

Shame about Oumagadoki being cancelled, always wanted to read it. Why couldn't it be Medaka Box that gets cancelled.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Yep, It was Hiro.



Thought so.



Mister B said:


> Shame about Oumagadoki being cancelled, always wanted to read it. Why couldn't it be Medaka Box that gets cancelled.



Medaka Box actually sells volumes so it makes more sense to get rid of what doesn't make them money first.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 14, 2011)

Oumagadoki was manly from what I saw. Medaka Box isn't.  But it has some nice views


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 14, 2011)

Mister B said:


> Why couldn't it be Medaka Box that gets cancelled.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

Mister B said:


> Oumagadoki was manly from what I saw. Medaka Box isn't.  But it has some nice views



Clearly you haven't gotten the chance to see Hinokage Kuudo yet.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 14, 2011)

Gallant speaks the truth.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 14, 2011)

Mister B said:


> Shame about Oumagadoki being cancelled, always wanted to read it. Why couldn't it be Medaka Box that gets cancelled.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 14, 2011)

I might give it another chance. Maybe. 

I'm mainly interested in Sengoku Armors. That series is doing really well in WSJ it seems.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2011)

I still haven't read Medaka Box but it definately seem hella interesting. So it on my to do list once I catch up to Fairy Tail


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 15, 2011)

Mister B said:


> I might give it another chance. Maybe.
> 
> I'm mainly interested in Sengoku Armors. That series is doing really well in WSJ it seems.


It's not ranked yet, as far as I know.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 15, 2011)

I did like Oumagadoki but eventually I stopped reading it as there's much else out there I'd rather read/watch. Still, if the mangaka does make anything else I would definitely give it a try. Currently I'm still nervous about HoS being next on the to be axed list as it has been perpetually low in rankings. D:


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

Jump's Editor-in-Chief made a Twitter account 


And yes, Bakuman's Editor-in-Chief is based on the real one.


----------



## Tayimus (Apr 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Jump's Editor-in-Chief made a Twitter account
> 
> 
> And yes,* Bakuman's Editor-in-Chief is based on the real one.*



That explains quite a lot as I usually think Bakuman's Editor-in-Chief is a douche.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 17, 2011)

If it's not interesting, it's not Twitter.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Jump's Editor-in-Chief made a Twitter account
> 
> 
> And yes, Bakuman's Editor-in-Chief is based on the real one.




I predict someone will congratulate him for Bleach's chapter 500 soon  (the same had happened when someone did congratulate Kubo on Twitter for the Bleach's 400th chapter - it happened 5 days before the official release ).


----------



## BVB (Apr 17, 2011)

That guy should also link him some sites where he can find the scans.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 18, 2011)

WTF

Sasaki posted a pic with the chapters of the next issue, or the one after that 



Of course, we can barely see anything.

Sasaki you fucking tease 

I'd kill to be like him, being able to read JUMP two weeks in advance


----------



## Blinky (Apr 18, 2011)

DELICIOUS SANDWHICH


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 18, 2011)

haha he's using the bakuman version of himself as his avatar


----------



## Mister B (Apr 18, 2011)

DELICIOUS SANDWHICH > WSJ


----------



## Blinky (Apr 18, 2011)

That's an awfully presumptious sandwhich. It's up to the people who eat you wether you're delicious or not


----------



## illmatic (Apr 19, 2011)

*Jump #20-21*
Official Release Date: Monday, 25th April

_One Piece (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Toriko (Color Page)
Magico (Color Page)
Haikyu!! by Furudate Haruichi「Author of Yotsuya Senpai no Kaidan」(One Shot, 47 Pages)_


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

*Issue 20/21 Bottom 5:*
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Medaka Box
Dois Sol
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami

*Issue 22:*
Lead CP: Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
CP: Gintama, Beelzebub, One Shot

Kochikame celebrates its 1700th chapter!


----------



## Gallant (Apr 20, 2011)

1700 chapters is such an unreal accomplishment. Akimoto will be on his death bed still drawing Kochikame.

Looks like Hokenshitsu and Dois Sol are going to be the ones to protect Medaka this time around. Hopefully some other ones collapse to give it some extra padding.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 20, 2011)

Cover of the issue 20-21
Sasaki posted it.
Does this mean Bleach is out of the Big 3?


----------



## Cobblepot (Apr 20, 2011)

It's definitely official, a new Big Three is born...

RIP Bleach.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 20, 2011)

It seems in Jump's mind it is at least. The internet fandoms will still try to cling to an era that is clearly either about to end or already has passed though. When was the last time Ichigo WASN'T in the front during these group covers?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2011)

Fodder manga when you need it.

Feels good man.


Medaka needs to get out of the B5 though, shit's nerve wracking after a while.



lol Ichigo, lost his spot.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 20, 2011)

1) Japan smh
2) Bleach isn't in Big 3 anymore. And the world keeps on spinning.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 20, 2011)

Yuuchan said:


> Cover of the issue 20-21
> Sasaki posted it.
> Does this mean Bleach is out of the Big 3?


Pic ain't working.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Pic ain't working.



The pic is working for me and working for some others as well it seems.



Is it working for you now?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> The pic is working for me and working for some others as well it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working for you now?


Aye, thnx.


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 20, 2011)

Finally another Decent Manga/Character in the Big Three


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 20, 2011)

Gintoki looks terrifying and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> The pic is working for me and working for some others as well it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working for you now?



Good stuff Japan.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 20, 2011)

Gintoki  and pimpin' to see Toriko on the front, lolIchigo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

So Dois Sol is going to get cancelled, and Shinigami probably will follow it.

Also, Sasaki said in his Twitter:


> Just met with 2 young mangakas who will launch their very first serialization in May. Both gifted and energetic.



*Issue 20-21:*
*One Piece (Cover, Lead CP)*
Bakuman
Naruto
Gintama
Beelzebub 
*Toriko (Colour)*
Sket Dance
Kochi Kame
*Hakyuu (Colour, Oneshot by the auther of Yotsuya Sempai)*
Meruhen Ouji Grimm
*Magico (Colour)*
Sengoku ARMORS
Bleach
Inumaru Dashi
Enigma
Reborn
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Medaka Box
Dois Sol
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami


----------



## Chicama (Apr 20, 2011)

Its nice to see WSJ really pushing Toriko, but I can't help but feel a little sorry for Bleach


----------



## God Movement (Apr 20, 2011)

Valerian said:


> Good stuff Japan.



doesn't get any better than that


----------



## 8 (Apr 20, 2011)

is that magico's real ranking?


----------



## MdB (Apr 20, 2011)

Toriko kicking Ichigo out of the big 3.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, only when it comes to the ToC rankings. Bleach still outsales Toriko, by alot.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 20, 2011)

MdB said:


> Toriko kicking Ichigo out of the big 3.



At least it looks like he's taking his loss graciously  .


----------



## 8 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> The pic is working for me and working for some others as well it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working for you now?



ichigo has such a sad look on his face. as if he's forcing himself himself not to cry.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 20, 2011)

Why does Ichigo look naked ? 

Also good cover. I like seeing all the main characters together.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Apr 20, 2011)

Gallant said:


> It seems in Jump's mind it is at least. The internet fandoms will still try to cling to an era that is clearly either about to end or already has passed though. *When was the last time Ichigo WASN'T in the front during these group covers?*



January

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 20, 2011)

Grimm, a gag with 9 pages, surpassed Bleach in rankings. Just wow.


----------



## Kunkka (Apr 20, 2011)

Ichigo.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 20, 2011)

^lol

i guess the fanboys of om and moviecodec will cry their hearts out now


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 20, 2011)

Ichigo's fake smile.


----------



## MakeEmum (Apr 20, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Ichigo.



I see you also edited the pink haired baby behind Kochikame by giving him pants, the real one has his tiny dong hanging for everyone to see, Mangaka fail right there lol no wonder that manga is at the tertiary group


----------



## Blinky (Apr 20, 2011)

Beel always has his dingaling out too.


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> Ichigo.



Gintoki


----------



## Mastic (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh wow I was wondering where all this "OMG Bleach has been replaced" was coming from. 

Ehh it shouldnt surprise anyone that WSJ has been trying to prop up Toriko with OP but trust Toriko still has a long way before it surpasses Bleach in popularity and sells.


*Spoiler*: __ 



hopefully


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 27, 2011)

Issue #22 cover:


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2011)

*JUMP Next spring 2011 manga:*
"Godland Compagny" by Psyren's creator.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Kimi to Watashi no Renai Soudan by Shun Saki.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gintama x Sket Dance crossovers.


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 27, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> WTF
> 
> Sasaki posted a pic with the chapters of the next issue, or the one after that
> 
> ...



Bakuman's on top  and the Avatar he's using.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder what Kubo thinks of the blatant shove back he got from Jump.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 27, 2011)

Probably he is thinking to put more HEART in his work.

And Sket Dance deserves to be on the cover


----------



## Blinky (Apr 27, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Issue #22 cover:



I was trying to think of the association between those particular characters on the cover. At first I thought it was because they are all comedy mangas but then Toriko is there. 

I suppose it's because they've all got gotten animes recently.


----------



## valerian (Apr 27, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> I wonder what Kubo thinks of the blatant shove back he got from Jump.



Probably doesn't care.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 30, 2011)

Issue 22:

Cover: Kochi Kame, with Toriko, Gintama, Beelze, and Sket Dance

*KochiKame (Lead CP)*
One Piece
Naruto
Bakuman
Toriko
*Gintama (CP)*
Magico
Sengoku Armors
Beelze
Inumaru
Sket Dance
*Saiki Kusuo (1-shot, CP)*
Engima
Bleach
Reborn
Grimm
Kuroko
Medaka
Shinigami
Mago
Dois Sol

2011-23 (Just going to add T's info here as well)
New Series (and Lead CP): Ikkyuu
CP: Sket Dance, Magico

Bleach is ranked in the double digits?


----------



## 8 (Apr 30, 2011)

^magico is doing great! awesome!


----------



## Blade (Apr 30, 2011)

Sengoku Armors place is the official ranking btw?


Because as i can see, it is in the top 10. And that's quite good.


Bleach is almost in the middle of the ranking.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2011)

lolbleach
lolreborn


----------



## Mastic (Apr 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Bleach is ranked in the double digits?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 30, 2011)

Not surprised by Burrrrrrrreach and KHR

But why is Naruto so high up still


----------



## MdB (Apr 30, 2011)

Naruto's (thankfully) close to ending anyway. But it's hilarious to see how Reborn and Bleach are faring, which isn't all that surprising since both of them became complete garbage at this point.


----------



## Mastic (Apr 30, 2011)

Naruto is always high for no damn reason at all. Whoever do these ratings are easily impressed and have very low standards tbh.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmao @ Bleach and Reborn.They've been boring as hell for couple of months already.I know laughing at them is gonna come and bite me in the ass though.
I'm so happy for Bakuman.It's been in the top 5 for quite a while now.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Naruto is always high for no damn reason at all. Whoever do these ratings are easily impressed and have very low standards tbh.



Congratulations, you just realized that the readers of WSJ are mostly young teens and children (in japan)


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 30, 2011)

Bleach can get better but not while this arc continues.... Reborn on the other hand I have no hope for. To me it will remain in the middle for a long time maybe all the way till it ends. Only an arc centered around Reborn can give it a chance of rising higher imo.
Other than that the rankings look good to me. Can't wait till Sengoku armors get translated.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 2, 2011)

incredible how one piece could be voted #1 damn near every week.


----------



## BVB (May 2, 2011)

^ because it's easily the best manga in WSJ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 2, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Not surprised by Burrrrrrrreach and KHR
> 
> But why is Naruto so high up still





MdB said:


> Naruto's (thankfully) close to ending anyway. But it's hilarious to see how Reborn and Bleach are faring, which isn't all that surprising since both of them became complete garbage at this point.





Mastic said:


> Naruto is always high for no damn reason at all. Whoever do these ratings are easily impressed and have very low standards tbh.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Judge Fudge (May 3, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> So all you have to do now to be considered a dick is express* a critical opinion* of something? The only one dickish at all was Mastic, and that was pretty damn tame.


Yeah, if you've actually read any of their comments none of them were critical in the slightest, you coming out of no where to defend ignorance doesn't help either. 


The Fist of Goa said:


> It's a good song, but i think we also need one that goes something like "It's okay if other people don't like the things you like, don't get offended"


How about, it's okay for people to defend others but at least know what you're talking about before you do it"


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 3, 2011)

My friend you are confused as to the meaning of the word critical it seems. Expressing distaste for praise of certain things. Doesn't get much more critical than that. 

It's not like i said they posted critical analysis or something.

And why are you so defensive and hostile. Hey Fudge, please take your own message to heart; Don't be a dick.


----------



## Blinky (May 3, 2011)

lol random agro


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 3, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> My friend you are confused as to the meaning of the word* critical* it seems. Expressing distaste for praise of certain things. Doesn't get much more *critical* than that.


Your using words you don't even know the meaning of brah, saying something sucks isn't being critical at all. The song was just to insult people who took the ranking seriously and generally were over enjoyed that a series that they didn't like were failing. I guess you took it to heart because apparently you had a problem with it.


The Fist of Goa said:


> It's not like i said they posted critical analysis or something.


But that's exactly what you said.


The Fist of Goa said:


> And why are you so defensive and hostile. Hey Fudge, please take your own message to heart; Don't be a dick.


You're the one who came out of know where brah, binging up something that was never needed and generally acting like a...dick. Maybe you need to listen to the song a bit more to understand a message


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2011)

Bleach ranking will stay bad until Unohana is a main character.


----------



## God Movement (May 6, 2011)

One Piece doing well, Bleach doing worse. No surprises.


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2011)

One Piece will always be at the top. That'll never change.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2011)

I was looking for this thread yesterday.

Guess Japan isn't into Fullbringers, smh


----------



## Gecka (May 6, 2011)

Sengoku Armors

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

don't know if it has a future past 20 chapters

it's kinda reminiscent of akaboshi


----------



## Animeblue (May 6, 2011)

*Here are the comparison of the first week sales of the holy trinity(Bleach, Naruto and One Piece)

Bleach #49: 425,882
Naruto #55: 650,587
One Piece #62: 579,127*


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 6, 2011)

I suppose the sales ranking of the second week will be released in a few days.


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the comparison of the first week sales of the holy trinity(Bleach, Naruto and One Piece)
> 
> Bleach #49: 425,882
> Naruto #55: 650,587
> One Piece #62: 579,127*



Huh?

are you sure about this, OP vol used to be around 900k-1.1kk the last time I looked granted months if not years ago

Naruto selling better than OP, that's quite the surprise


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the comparison of the first week sales of the holy trinity(Bleach, Naruto and One Piece)
> 
> Bleach #49: 425,882
> Naruto #55: 650,587
> One Piece #62: 579,127*


Keep in mind that One Piece sales are only for one day while Bleach and Naruto are for a week


Akatora said:


> Huh?
> 
> are you sure about this, OP vol used to be around 900k-1.1kk the last time I looked granted months if not years ago
> 
> Naruto selling better than OP, that's quite the surprise


One Piece was released May 2nd so those are pre-orders or one day sales in comparison to Naruto and Bleach both have which has been out for a week ahead of time


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> ^ because it's easily the best manga in WSJ?



rather it's the most popular

and TOC work by popularity not necessary substance


the worst chapter of OP would beat most other series best chapter simply due to the popularity of OP


----------



## Akatora (May 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Keep in mind that One Piece sales are only for one day while Bleach and Naruto are for a week
> 
> One Piece was released May 2nd so those are pre-orders or one day sales in comparison to Naruto and Bleach both have which has been out for a week ahead of time



well second week sales will be interesting then


----------



## SogeQueen (May 6, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the comparison of the first week sales of the holy trinity(Bleach, Naruto and One Piece)
> 
> Bleach #49: 425,882
> Naruto #55: 650,587
> One Piece #62: 579,127*


Those are just One Piece's pre-sales before the official release date. I think it was available early in some stores around Japan. Volume 62 will probably sell a similar amount to the previous ones in a week, so about 2 million.


----------



## Spirit King (May 7, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Smh indeed. Though these are the same people who trashed Psyren and keep Medaka Box in the bottom 5 TOC rankings.



TBF it's not like full bringer arc is even particularily good. It's had really slow pacing for the majority of the arc, and entire plot is pretty much a reboot from the start, that doesn't even really fit in with the continuity of series.
It's like kubo created a whole new series and tried to shove it into bleach. 

I'd personally be more surprised if fullringer arc was well liked.


----------



## illmatic (May 9, 2011)

Jump #23

New Series: "Hanasaka Ikkyu" by Kenta Komiyama ⁄ Yuya Kawada(Cover & Lead Color Page)
SKET DANCE(Color Page)
magico (Color Page)
__________________


----------



## Tayimus (May 9, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Hopefully it gets picked up. The author seriously hasnt had any luck. I heard at first *he use to be one of Kubo's assistants* and then left to do his own manga only to have his assistant come out with a more successful manga, Beelzebub, and then ofcourse his gets cancelled.



I don't particularly believe this, but I have to admit it would explain why Toshiaki's art style looked a little like Kubo's at some points.


----------



## Teach (May 9, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Here are the comparison of the first week sales of the holy trinity(Bleach, Naruto and One Piece)
> 
> Bleach #49: 425,882
> Naruto #55: 650,587
> One Piece #62: 579,127*


Pretty sure that's half a day worth of sales for OP



Akatora said:


> rather it's the most popular
> 
> and TOC work by popularity not necessary substance
> 
> ...


:ancientryoma

You're complaining about the lack of substance in OP, when you actually like Bleach?

Come on Akatora.


----------



## Akatora (May 9, 2011)

Teach said:


> Pretty sure that's half a day worth of sales for OP
> 
> 
> :galacticryoma
> ...




People like series for differant reasons

I complain about people calling the worst chapters of OP better than the best chapters of other series in the magazine

Which show it's nothing but popularity not substance that is of importance in the TOC

Bleach going up and down on te list is good, would be better if more series did that


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Bleach going up and down on te list is good, would be better if more series did that



How exactly is that good? I'm 100% certain Kubo won't be thinking the same.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 9, 2011)

Kubo probably is sitting in his studio saying, "Hell yeah! Bleach is 12th again! "

Low sales are also a good thing, right, Akatora? More series need to have their sales decreased.


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2011)

> People arguing with Akatora



Yeah guys I'm sure you'll get through to him this time.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2011)

A "which manga is why you buy WSJ" poll from the last double issue (20-21).


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2011)

*Top 10 Reasons You Buy Shonen Jump*

*Shonen Jump readers asked about just which titles it is they buy the magazine for supply an unsurprisingly one-sided list of shonen blockbusters.

The ranking:

1. One Piece

2. KochiKame

3. Naruto

4. Bleach

5. Gintama

6. Bakuman

7. Toriko

8. Hunter x Hunter

9. Hitman Reborn

10. Nurarihyon no Mago*


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2011)

We posted the same thing in the same time, lol.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 10, 2011)

What's Kochikame? Seems to be doing better than both Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2011)

It's not really doing better it's just that the oldies love it.


----------



## Akatora (May 10, 2011)

Good to see Kochikame high in that poll






God Movement said:


> How exactly is that good? I'm 100% certain Kubo won't be thinking the same.




i don't care if he thinks it's good or not

the point was about the Toc would be better had it listed how good chapters were but obviously that's pretty much impossible and everything rely on popularity

To show Bleach jumping around at the Toc is fine by me, rather see Bleach at a permanent last spot in Toc than OP at a permanent first that's laughable


anyway this is the same old discussion





Edward Newgate said:


> Kubo probably is sitting in his studio saying, "Hell yeah! Bleach is 12th again! "
> 
> *Low sales are also a good thing, right, Akatora? More series need to have their sales decreased*.




No this is where it could be troublesome but as long as Bleach stay above 100k which pretty much gurantee it's continiuation even if ranked last in the Toc permanently

then who gives a **** about other peoples opinions?


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 10, 2011)

How is it good to see Bleach in last spot? Wouldn't that just scream, end me?


----------



## God Movement (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'll stop arguing with Akatora like you said Blinky.


----------



## Akatora (May 10, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> How is it good to see Bleach in last spot? Wouldn't that just scream, end me?



it wouldn't be good but as Shown with To love ru


If you got 100k+ of volume buyers Toc is secondary


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> What's Kochikame? Seems to be doing better than both Naruto and Bleach.


Kochikame sold way more than Naruto and Bleach did so far, but Naruto and Bleach sell more per volume now. It's been going for like 30 years now.


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2011)

Kochikame will never end. NEVER. 

Surprised to see Mago in the top 10 considering how it's been doing in the polls. But then again I heard the tanks do well.


----------



## Akatora (May 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Kochikame will never end. NEVER.



Which means OP will never have more chapters  (unless ofcause Kochikame turn monthly)


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 10, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Kochikame sold way more than Naruto and Bleach did so far, but Naruto and Bleach sell more per volume now. It's been going for like 30 years now.



I've never heard of this series hmm. Is it action packed series? I like those type. OP Have more than Bleach and Naruto funny enough, it was the first of the three, it will keep going. But if that manga has been going longer.


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2011)

What ? I don't even...


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Which means OP will never have more chapters  (unless ofcause Kochikame turn monthly)


One Piece won't have more chapters than Kochikame?! 



> I've never heard of this series hmm. Is it action packed series? I like those type.


It's a gag manga, a comedy.


----------



## Akatora (May 10, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> One Piece won't have more chapters than Kochikame?!



Indeed if God is Merciful


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What ? I don't even...



What don't you get? That some one's never heard of it  The only way One Piece is ending, is when Oda feels its ending. It makes more sales than any manga does right now.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Indeed if God is Merciful


Fortunately for us, he isn't.


----------



## Akatora (May 10, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Fortunately for us, he isn't.








I don't want to start praying


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> What don't you get? That some one's never heard of it  The only way One Piece is ending, is when Oda feels its ending. It makes more sales than any manga does right now.



Since when were you under the impression that was directed at you ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 10, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> What's Kochikame? Seems to be doing better than both Naruto and Bleach.


That list has no bearing on quality, Kochikame hasn't been good for years


----------



## Kirito (May 10, 2011)

who has read kochikame here in the US anyway


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2011)

With volume 62, One Piece sold 230 million copies now.


----------



## Hariti (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Issue 23 Cover_ 







The manga on the cover seems to be Hanasaka Ikkyu which is launching in this issue.


----------



## 8 (May 11, 2011)

Yuuchan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Issue 23 Cover_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orange outfit.. smart move.


----------



## MrCinos (May 11, 2011)

Does anybody know if this picture was released in Jump officially? Seems like Kawashita Mizuki's artwork so it should be official, but when was it released?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

@ MrCinos

It was. Last summer.


----------



## Akatora (May 11, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Does anybody know if this picture was released in Jump officially? Seems like Kawashita Mizuki's artwork so it should be official, but when was it released?



can't remember when but you could look at the girls on it and you should have a good indication

like the sight of A... can't remember the spelling from Psyren indicates it was before Psyren's exit

my guess is a few months before that


----------



## Nightwish (May 11, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> Does anybody know if this picture was released in Jump officially? Seems like Kawashita Mizuki's artwork so it should be official, but when was it released?



Like early August last year.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2011)

*ToC Issue Jump #23:*
*Hanasaka Ikkyu (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series)*
One Piece
Toriko
Naruto
Reborn!
*Sket Dance (Color Page)*
Gintama
Bakuman
Beelzebub
*Magico (Color Page)*
Enigma
Medaka Box
Grimm
Bleach
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko No Basket
Sengoku Armors (First Rank)
Kochikame
Nurarihyon No Mago
Dois Sol
Hokenshitsu No Shinigami
*
Issue Jump #24:*
*Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page)*


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

bwaha Sengoku Armors is fucked


----------



## Koori (May 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah, One Piece

Fuck yeah, Toriko

Fuck yeah, Beelzebub

Fuck yeah, Medaka Box

LOL Bleach


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2011)

Last time Bleach wasn't actually ranked 11th, but 9th despite what I thought initially, but now it is ranked 11th.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

I'll be interested in how different Ikkyu is from the oneshot. Although winners of that cup thing tend not to change much from the oneshot.


----------



## Danchou (May 11, 2011)

lol Bleach.

Toriko continues to win.


----------



## Stajyun (May 11, 2011)

Good to see medaka box out of the bottom 5, Toriko beat naruto this week.^^

Bleach fails again, this week rankings are awesome.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2011)

It's the second time Toriko beats Naruto.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2011)

Considering Toriko has beaten Naruto and One Piece before why is it such a big deal at this point?


----------



## God Movement (May 11, 2011)

Things are looking bleak for Bleach. One Piece and Toriko looking great.


----------



## Nightwish (May 11, 2011)

Koori said:


> Fuck yeah, One Piece
> 
> Fuck yeah, Toriko
> 
> ...



^^^What this person said.


----------



## Rasendori (May 11, 2011)

Toriko in second spot where it belongs is chill, a bit disappointed that SA isn't as great as expected.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 11, 2011)

Wo Bleach keeps getting knocked out, this is bad for them, the anime's ratings isn't doing so good either. Does that mean it could end some time soon? Wow, Toriko beat out Naruto, maybe it will keep being in second place, that'd be great  One Piece once again doing awesome, sweet! 

edit;

Forgot to say, Reborn beat Bleach guess it was a good chapter this week or some thing.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

Nah Bleach ending would be a kick in the balls since it sells well. And with the manga industry going down the road it's on they kinda need it. Not as much as One Piece or Naruto of course.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 11, 2011)

Bleach doesn't seem to be selling well from these charts =/


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

lol that's it's rankings in the magazine. 

Eh you can think it'll be cancelled if you want but you're just going to be disappointed.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 11, 2011)

Yah and the ratings in the anime have been falling as well meh you might be right, maybe they won't end it dispite the series falling.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 11, 2011)

lol Sengoku Armors.

Edit: Bleach will pick up. Kubo's just having a down time with the Fullbringer arc. Nothing to worry about unless it drops into the bottom 5.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

Thinking it will be cancelled is wishful thinking.


----------



## geG (May 11, 2011)

Yeah despite the waning popularity in the actual magazine, the individual volumes of Bleach still sell pretty well.

Not as well as they used to though. I think sales between 2009 and 2010 went down by like a million units, and they'll probably continue to drop.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2011)

Bleach isn't going anywhere, I guarantee once Rukia and the Soul Society characters come back into the story it's ranking and sales will increase


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2011)

Its all because Kubo neglects cool and popular characters like Yourchi, Urahara and Grimmjow for lames like Renji and Hitsugaya. Japanese are fed up with Hitsugaya too.


----------



## Gallant (May 11, 2011)

Guess the voters are sending a message to Kubo for now. Its only a matter of time until he starts whoring out the fan favorites to try and boost the story. 

Great to see such a boost for Medaka and its nice to see Toriko hit #2 again.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2011)

Next chapter Hitsugaya suddently appears out of nowhere for no apparent reason, and Bleach gains back its previous high rankings


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2011)

_Hitsugaya appears randomly in one panel and Bleach rises to 3# in the rankings_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 11, 2011)

Hmpf Hitsugaya, what Kubo needs the more is to put some Yammy and the #1 is secured.


----------



## MdB (May 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its all because Kubo neglects cool and popular characters like Yourchi, Urahara and Grimmjow for lames like Renji and Hitsugaya. Japanese are fed up with Hitsugaya too.



The entire manga has been running on obnoxiously forced coolness.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 11, 2011)

Huh, Bleach falling in popularity isn't much of a surpise. With Aizen defeated and Ichigo having lost his Shinigami power, the story lost it's direction, sorta. So, Kubo has been attempting to give it a new direction, of sorts... With mixed, mostly negative result, it would seem.


----------



## Furious George (May 11, 2011)

Toriko doing all kinds of damage. 

As expected of my favorite sex offender.


----------



## 8 (May 12, 2011)

good to see Sengoku Armors fail. the author has absolutely no sense of humor. having the main character nosebleed and constantly get beaten up for being a perv. not funny but actually very annoying. it's also what turned me off when reading Lock-On. i'm glad the Japanese teens aren't very amused by this kind of corny gags either.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 12, 2011)

*The Oricon rankings of the second week:*
1 - One Piece #62 (1,788,455/2,367,582) (Shueisha)
2 - Katekyo Hitman Reborn! #34 (299,528 /300,284) (Shueisha)
3 - Nurarihyon no Mago #16 (229,717/230,560) (Shueisha)
4 - Beelzebub #11 (153,415/153,744) (Shueisha)
5 - Kuroko no Basuke #12 (142,077/142,301) (Shueisha)
6 - Medaka Box #10 (104,529/104,800) (Shueisha)
7 - Naruto #55 (95,114/943,717) (Shueisha)
8 - Thermae Romae #3 (65,786/376,965) (Enterbrain)
9 - Chotto Edo Made #5 (65,067/65,771) (Hakusensha)
10 - Bleach #49 (58,439/614,822) (Shueisha)
11 - Highschool of the Dead #7 (57,016) (Fujimi Shobo)
12 - Gaku - Minna no Yama #14 (45,628/113,457) (Shogakukan)
13 - Embalming - The Another Tale of Frankenstein #5 (45,396/45,612) (Shueisha)
14 - Mikado no Shihō #3 (43,004) (Hakusensha)
15 - Junjo Romantica #14 (40,464/107,762) (Kadokawa Group Publishing)
16 - Shingeki no Kyojin #4 (34,593/597,916) (Kodansha)
17 - Giant Killing #19 (33,152/261,777) (Kodansha)
18 - Hokenshitsu no Shinigami #8 (31,349) (Shueisha)
19 - One Piece #61 (29,822/3,102,769) (Shueisha)
20 - Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai #4 (29,348/97,113) (ASCII Media Works)
21 - Mishōnen Produce #4 (29,158) (Hakusensha)
22 - Bloodline Battlefront #3 (28,623/28,802) (Shueisha)
23 - Black Bird #13 (28,008/114,072) (Shogakukan)
24 - Fairy Tail #26 (27,917/367,948 ) (Kodansha)
25 - Jisatsutou #5 (27,817/74,018) (Hakusensha)
26 - Gunslinger Girl #13 (26,253/94,926) (ASCII Media Works)
27 - Innocent Dragon #9 (25,749/26,105) (Hakusensha)
28 - Blue Exorcist #3 (25,126/275,264) (Shueisha)
29 - Yowamushi Pedal #17 (25,032) (Akita Shoten)
30 - Gantz #31 (24,797/291,697) (Shueisha)


----------



## .access timeco. (May 12, 2011)

Bleach will rise again once the current story is connected to the main plot.
It's not the first time it falls (although it never fell that much), so there is no need to worry. Back in the time we were seeing the Fracci?n fights, Bleach spent almost 6 months away from the TOP3 - replaced most of the time by Toriko - but still managed to easily go back to its previous post once it was over.

I have to say that I am personally finding the current Bleach incredibly boring, but at the same time I am happy to see Kubo keeping his plans despite the current rankings. It's like we can be sure that he will make Bleach the way he intends to do instead of ruining it just to get votes (something kinda surprising, seeing how much fanservice he likes to do)


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2011)

*I found this to be quite interesting after reading some comments over the web

Sasaki Hisashi:



Reviewing the candidates for new series now. The most important part of my work. We are always looking for next One Piece or Naruto

Click to expand...


BTW is One Piece and Naruto is only shounen jump series that sells million copies right now*


----------



## God Movement (May 13, 2011)

I personally think they've already found the next One Piece in Toriko. The search for the next Naruto however continues.


----------



## MdB (May 13, 2011)

No mention of Bleach?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 13, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *
> BTW is One Piece and Naruto is only shounen jump series that sells million copies right now*




Pretty much


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 13, 2011)

*Jump's current sales rankings:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



One Piece (1-62): 230,000,000
Kochikame (1-169): 142,000,000
Naruto (1-51): 104,000,000
Bleach (1-48): 68,000,000
HxH (1-27): 50,080,00
Gintama (1-37): 33,000,000
Reborn (1-26): 21,000,000
Bakuman (1-12): 7,500,000
Nurarihyon no Mago (1-14): 7,400,000
Toriko (1-14): 7,400,000
Sket Dance (1-18): 7,000,000
Kuroku no Basket (1-11): 3,500,000
Beelzebub (1-9): 3,100,000
Inumaru Dashi (1-7): 900,000




*Top 15 in history:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. One Piece (volumes 1-62): 230,000,000
2. Dragon Ball (all volumes): 152,000,000
3. Kochikame (Volumes 1-169): 142,000,000
4. Slam Dunk (all volumes) - 140,000,000
5. Naruto (volumes 1-51) - 104,000,000
6. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (volumes 1-80 excluding Season 7) 75,000,000
7. Bleach (volumes 1-48) - 68,000,000
8. Hakuto No Ken (all volumes) 60,000,000
9. Kinnikuman (all volumes) 53,000,000
10. Captain Tsubasa (all volumes): 52,000,000
11. Ruroni Kenshin (all volumes) 51,000,000
12. Hunter X Hunter (volumes 1-27) - 50,080,000
13. Rokudanashi Blos (all volumes) 50,000,000
14. Dragon Quest: Dai's Great Adventure (all volumes): 48,000,000
15. Yu Yu Hakusho (all volumes): 47,000,000




Not everything is updated, tho. Like Naruto (add 3.2 million copies of volumes 54-55, don't know about volumes 52-53, but I suppose Naruto stands at over 110 million).


----------



## Danchou (May 13, 2011)

HxH sells pretty damn good despite the hiatusses and no weekly anime to boost sales. Close to 2 million a volume.

Now he has even less reason to go back to work.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 13, 2011)

Blinky said:


> And with the manga industry going down the road it's on they kinda need it.



Hmm? That's interesting. What do you mean? The Manga industry is faltering?


----------



## Animeblue (May 13, 2011)

*Looking at sales of recent Naruto Volumes, it seem it slowly declining

Out curiosity do you guys know why Toei pick up Toriko and Studio Pierrot pick up Beelzebub*


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 13, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *Looking at sales of recent Naruto Volumes, it seem it slowly declining*





> 2008: Naruto 4,261,054
> 2009: Naruto 6,836,494
> 2010: Naruto 7,409,068


It seems to rather steady actually but sales tend to be bad this time of year due to the holidays and generally pick up towards the end of the year. First half sales should come up next month


Animeblue said:


> *
> Out curiosity do you guys know why Toei pick up Toriko and Studio Pierrot pick up Beelzebub*


It was more or less a business deal since Toriko has been promoted along side One Piece for two years now and since it's taken over DBZ Kai's timeslot after it was canceled shows they have alot of faith in it. But there's never a consistent basis as to which studio gets a Jump anime since Sket Dance is animated by Tatsunoko, Gintama by Sunrise, Buso Renkin and To Love Ru were by XEBEC, D.Grayman was by TMS, Majin Tantei Nōgami Neuro was animated by Madhouse etc.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 13, 2011)

I assume cos Toei has a good working relationship with OP and Oda, he probably recommended Toriko to them (Both mangakas are friends as we all know)

EDIT: What judge fudge said above sounds better.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 15, 2011)

God Movement said:


> I personally think they've already found the next One Piece in Toriko. The search for the next Naruto however continues.



Hmm Maybe whenever One Piece ends it will take over, will it ever sell as many copys as One Piece did or more? Who knows. Next Naruto, in the future which should be around 2012 probaly, guess its hard to say yah.


----------



## Spirit King (May 15, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Hmm Maybe whenever One Piece ends it will take over, will it ever sell as many copys as One Piece did or more? Who knows. Next Naruto, in the future which should be around 2012 probaly, guess its hard to say yah.



The problem with taking over One Piece is that One Piece mostly likely has at least another 10 years. There's a chance One piece may out-last Toriko. Where as Naruto is ending soon. Logically speaking they should be spending more time looking for the next Naruto than One Piece.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2011)

The Fist of Goa said:


> Hmm? That's interesting. What do you mean? The Manga industry is faltering?



I don't know how accurate this is but I've heard people constantly mention how they're getting less revenue year by year.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I don't know how accurate this is but I've heard people constantly mention how they're getting less revenue year by year.


That's magazine sales actually but they've been in an all time low since they peaked in the late 80's and started to decline in 90's. Volume sales are still great and getting better by the year as One Piece continues to set the new standard.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

*Issue 24:*
*Toriko (Cover, Lead CP)*
One Piece
Gintama
Naruto
Sket Dance
*Ikkyuu (CP)*
Bakuman
Beelzebub
*Medaka Box (CP)*
Magico
Kuroko no Basket
Inumaru Dashi
Reborn
Enigma
Bleach
Kochi Kame
Nurarihyon no Mago
Sengoku Armors
Meruhen Ouji Grimm
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Dois Sol

Holy shit, Bleach is 7th from the bottom


----------



## Rasendori (May 18, 2011)

Bleach is a joke now, OP in it's usual #1 aside from lead and Toriko leading is always good news.


----------



## Nightwish (May 18, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue 24:*
> *Toriko (Cover, Lead CP)*
> One Piece
> Gintama
> ...




lol, three relatively new series all in the bottom five. The only new manga that is doing well is Magico, and nobody expected it to be the one that survives. 

On a side note, Medaka with its 2year anniversary colors.  And Bleach just keeps on falling and falling down the bottom.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 18, 2011)

It's too bad about Bleach. I haven't read it in forever, but it had so much potential. It was really pretty great for the first 1 or 2 hundred chapters.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

You know, I *really *want to read the letters that the 1000 people who keep raping Bleach's rankings write to Kubo each week.


----------



## Nightwish (May 18, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You know, I *really *want to read the letters that the 1000 people who keep raping Bleach's rankings write to Kubo each week.



Seriously, ever since that, "I'm going to continue Bleach for 10 more years." It has  been slowly dropping in the rankings. 

Yeah... he really needs to rethink about those 10 years he talking. At this pace, it's pretty much going to be a cushion for other manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Issue 24 cover:


----------



## MrCinos (May 18, 2011)

That bukkake cover gave me wrong first impression.


----------



## Zaru (May 18, 2011)

No, I'm pretty sure it was the right impression


----------



## Nightwish (May 18, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Issue 24 cover:


----------



## The Fist of Goa (May 18, 2011)

Haha, yaoi fanservice cover?


----------



## -Shen- (May 18, 2011)

Naruto is just too good. I prefer Naruto over OP (No Offense), if there was another series similar to Naruto and has the same interesting plots and characters, I would be glad to support it.


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

Image doesn't work for me.


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2011)

Me neither...


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, I couldn't see it either. Found another link:


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

This cover makes me horny.

:fap


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2011)

Suggestive is putting it lightly


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2011)

Best cover ever.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

I bet this week's Toriko's colorspread features Komatsu and Toriko sucking a phallic shaped ice cream or something.


----------



## Koori (May 18, 2011)

It's cola, it's just cola...

Komatsu, change your mood or gtfo from the cover...!


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2011)

Koori said:


> It's cola, it's just cola...
> 
> Komatsu, change your mood or gtfo from the cover...!


No, it's most likely a cherry-flavored semen.

Yummy.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 18, 2011)

Komatsu's face makes the whole thing hilarious.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 18, 2011)

Lmao, that is a beautiful cover. I'd give my thumbs up to it as well. And oh woot, HnS isn't dead last like the last couple weeks. Maybe it still has hope for not being dropped before the new Doi Sol.


----------



## Mastic (May 18, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> Yeah, I couldn't see it either. Found another link:



I dont even...


----------



## Pervy Fox (May 18, 2011)

That cover suddenly makes me crave for Big Red.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 19, 2011)

Wow Bleach  keeps falling, Kubo has gutts to stick with that storyline. I mean, Rukia and her friends/whatever plot was what made the show popular right? Than, he took that out and I think that's when it started going down the charts.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 19, 2011)

People still worrying about Bleach?

In any case, nice to see Medaka up there in the middle. Now all we need is an anime (and not the Beelzebub shit tier kind either)


----------



## Cash (May 19, 2011)

It would be Beelzebub tier


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2011)

God Movement said:


> I personally think they've already found the next One Piece in Toriko. The search for the next Naruto however continues.




they're just comercializing Toriko hyping it and hoping for it to sell


take a look at the numbers of their latest entrys on the volume sales




> Mago #16		weekly 44,341 	total 274,901
> 
> 
> 
> Toriko #14 	weekly 40,703 	total 216,554




in other words Mago look to bring in more cash than Toriko







Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump's current sales rankings:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





A good read


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 19, 2011)

So yeah....


----------



## darctrase (May 19, 2011)

^ And about 10 more years of Bleach to come... huh.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2011)

It needs more Yammy, gore and tits. 

For kubo to be so good at drawing women he sure doesn't capitalize off it.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 19, 2011)

Akatora said:


> they're just comercializing Toriko hyping it and hoping for it to sell
> take a look at the numbers of their latest entrys on the volume sales
> 
> in other words Mago look to bring in more cash than Toriko





> Mago #16 weekly 44,341 total 274,901


That's its sales after the anime ended for months, and a new season got greenlit


> Toriko #14 weekly 40,703 total 216,554


That's its sales after 3 episodes came out

If we are talking about their sales before anime, then Toriko sold more than Nurarihyon.


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> So yeah....




Quite interesting


when it's curv will turn time will tell, but as long as the volume sale are good it's safe and sound 











RamzaBeoulve said:


> That's its sales after the anime ended for months, and a new season got greenlit
> 
> That's its sales after 3 episodes came out
> 
> If we are talking about their sales before anime, then Toriko sold more than Nurarihyon.






still Toriko have had far more comercialising than Mago ever did


at least that's how it seem


they didn't start long between each other so seem fair to compare em as they are now


though more time will give better indications


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 19, 2011)

darctrase said:


> ^ And about 10 more years of Bleach to come... huh.



If it keeps falling off that chart, it will be lucky to even see 9


----------



## MdB (May 19, 2011)

The way Bleach is paced, ten more years of boring crap doesn't come off as a huge surprise.


----------



## Sesha (May 19, 2011)

Pretty much.

It requires minimal effort on Kubo's part, it pays his bills, and what little he does draw is probably rewarding enough to him. Unless the sales drop substantially at a consistent basis, or he gets bored and decides to churn out a conclusion, it will keep going.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 19, 2011)

Cash said:


> It would be Beelzebub tier



Not with Kumagawa


----------



## darctrase (May 19, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> If it keeps falling off that chart, it will be lucky to even see 9



Kubo would have to do something drastic, like making the IchigoxRukia pairing canon, just so he can keep the fans who mainly follow his manga for the shipping (And that's many, believe it or not).


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 19, 2011)

darctrase said:


> Kubo would have to do something drastic, like making the IchigoxRukia pairing canon, just so he can keep the fans who mainly follow his manga for the shipping (And that's many, believe it or not).



Would it be enough to bring the sales back up? They've been dropping for a while now.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 19, 2011)

The problem with bleach is that kubo was pretty open with being proud of what he's doing. Didn't he tell that one girl off on his twitter who tried to lecture him on how to draw manga? I dunno how low his ranking has to get before he finally pulls himself together, but it seems now that he has no intention of making any drastic changes.


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2011)

Oh Bleach   I actually think the manga is fine and I rather enjoy the current fillers as well (although Bleach is my current obsession, so not sure if it's only because of that).  Still, I think the rankings will go up once the shinigami and other characters are brought back since right now it's so many new characters.  Even if it doesn't, Bleach is still rather popular online and such.  I wish Kubo would do something like Soul Eater Not where he writes a story (although with shinigami or lesser known characters instead of all new ones like SE Not) set in the same Bleachverse  

Anyway, is Sket Dance actually really good/worth reading then?  Since it seems to rank really high and I was considering it, but the idea seems so boring and I honestly have not even heard of it outside of SJ rankings (like I don't see fanart/fanfiction of it or people mentioning it ever).


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (May 20, 2011)

Sen said:


> Oh Bleach   I actually think the manga is fine and I rather enjoy the current fillers as well (although Bleach is my current obsession, so not sure if it's only because of that).  Still, I think the rankings will go up once the shinigami and other characters are brought back since right now it's so many new characters.  Even if it doesn't, Bleach is still rather popular online and such.  I wish Kubo would do something like Soul Eater Not where he writes a story (although with shinigami or lesser known characters instead of all new ones like SE Not) set in the same Bleachverse



This. I can't believe Japan is hating on a properly thought out and well made arc at the moment. It's almost as if all they want is fanservice.
The End-HM arc that we all hate so much was actually lengthened due to Fan Popularity for people like Ulquiorra and Grimmjow, and that practically damaged the FKT internally in terms of leading into it.

Just you wait. When they show the Shinigami again, bleach sales will start to rise  

But yeah, I too would like a (short) side-manga focused on a different Character (possibly with different powers and personality) that fits within the same universe as Ichigo and the gang.

Hell, they could make it so he actually _becomes_ one of the main characters in bleach after the short finishes. It would just be nice to see the spirit world from a different perspective.

Oh, and Beezlebub. Just lol, with the newest chapters


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 20, 2011)

^What DID happen in the past 30 chapters? All we had so far is the cast acting all mysterious, and some awful dialogues. Tsukishima is not very different than Aizen, he looks like him and acts like him. Not much of a personality. Also, maybe the Japanese fans realize that the Fullbringers (who have random abilities) are a rip off of the special humans from YYH. Ichigo's boring training. The Fullbringers aren't even very original, be it their designs or personality. Not to mention that I still don't see what is their point other than bringing Ichigo's powers back, how are they even related to the more important plot points (Soul King, etc.)? And another thing, how come Ichigo is a FB too? It was never said that his mom was attacked by a Hollow when he was still inside her womb.

Just because Kubo said that he actually tried to plan the arc better, doesn't make it so much better.


----------



## Sen (May 20, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> This. I can't believe Japan is hating on a properly thought out and well made arc at the moment. It's almost as if all they want is fanservice.
> The End-HM arc that we all hate so much was actually lengthened due to Fan Popularity for people like Ulquiorra and Grimmjow, and that practically damaged the FKT internally in terms of leading into it.
> 
> Just you wait. When they show the Shinigami again, bleach sales will start to rise
> ...



I think it might just be all the new characters, but I'm still surprised it's so low.  Although, a lot of the other manga are just really interesting lately too so it may be that.  I actually liked the HM arc though too   I thought the Espada were really interesting.  The Aizen battle (especially Gin basically getting taken down in one shot after having his past told and all) were what made me unbelievably angry with Bleach.  

Yeah, a nice way to introduce new characters.  Although I don't know if SJ would allow something like that since they already have limited series.  I also wouldn't mind another Turn Back the Pendulum type of arc since I loved that one.  

Don't read Beezlebub, yet anyway 



Edward Newgate said:


> ^What DID happen in the past 30 chapters? All we had so far is the cast acting all mysterious, and some awful dialogues. Tsukishima is not very different than Aizen, he looks like him and acts like him. Not much of a personality. Also, maybe the Japanese fans realize that the Fullbringers (who have random abilities) are a rip off of the special humans from YYH. Ichigo's boring training. The Fullbringers aren't even very original, be it their designs or personality. Not to mention that I still don't see what is their point other than bringing Ichigo's powers back, how are they even related to the more important plot points (Soul King, etc.)? And another thing, how come Ichigo is a FB too? It was never said that his mom was attacked by a Hollow when he was still inside her womb.
> 
> Just because Kubo said that he actually tried to plan the arc better, doesn't make it so much better.



Well I think the arc is still being built up.  Although I do agree that the concept of Fullbringers is rather weird (especially since I thought Chad got his powers from the Hōgyoku like Orihime), but I still enjoy seeing Ichigo work to get his powers back.  

Plus I can't wait to see what Urahara and Ichigo's father are up to 

I do hope that we'll learn more about the Soul King though.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (May 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> ^What DID happen in the past 30 chapters? All we had so far is the cast acting all mysterious, and some awful dialogues.


Mysterious does not =bad, for your information.
finding out more on the background of Chad's powers,learning of a new group of interesting humans with powers and finding out that Isshin and Urahara may not be as trustworthy as they seem is not just "shitty dialogue",
although I'm guessing you'd rather pointless, retarded time wasting fight scene where the main character loses once and destroys the opponent again, thus wasting 30 chapters of the arc over actual plot and main character progression that we haven't seen since 2005. 



Edward Newgate said:


> Tsukishima is not very different than Aizen, he looks like him and acts like him.





Lookalike my ass. ​



Edward Newgate said:


> Not much of a personality.


Hmm, I wonder why that is. Why is it that we haven't had much information on his character or how he reacts? Maybe it's because Kubo _doesn't want us to know just yet?_ 
You know, since this Arc is supposed to be a _suspenseful and mysterious Arc? And that we won't see why he's operating just yet because it would be bullshit for Kubo to just drop the new arc's theme to appease someone who is tone-deaf on the matter of cohesion?_




Edward Newgate said:


> Also, maybe the Japanese fans realize that the Fullbringers (who have random abilities) are a rip off of the special humans from YYH.



Seriously? Most of bleach is similar to YYH, but it isn't terribly similar. Are you only saying this because of Yukio being similar to one of the characters? Because I'm pretty sure that besides him and Ichigo losing his powers, there is nothing even close to similar between these too arcs. 
This is horrible categorisation, man.



Edward Newgate said:


> Ichigo's boring training.



So you thought that Ichigo would just pull his full powers out of his ass after two chapters of training as a normal human? Gtfo.



Edward Newgate said:


> The Fullbringers aren't even very original, be it their designs or personality.[/spoiler]
> Reasons? Examples? Comparisons with other characters, even?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MdB (May 20, 2011)

I laughed. Hard.


----------



## MdB (May 20, 2011)

> You can't even give logical reasons for the argument. It feels as if everything in you've written here has at one point contradicted itself, and it is terribly horrific to read through.
> 
> the only things you did this whole post were haughtily picking up vague to nonexistent similarities between a certain subject and the current bleach Arc and criticising it as a whole for tiny, and explainable objections.
> 
> The current Arc is good. Open your eyes if you cannot notice and, if you still don't see how well it's going, try picking up a Book Group class and learn about the wonderful world of planning, literature and Story design because you seem to have very little understanding of the word "plot".



This takes the cake though.


----------



## MdB (May 20, 2011)

> The current Arc is good. Open your eyes if you cannot notice and, if you still don't see how well it's going, try picking up a Book Group class and learn about the wonderful world of planning, literature and Story design because you seem to have very little understanding of the word "plot".



Especially this. 

Bleach. The Crime and Punishment of the mango industry.


----------



## King Hopper (May 20, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> Uh, hello? This Arc is fucking *AMASING* in terms of plot. It has suspense, it is planned out and with the way in which things occur it is very enjoyable to read and predict about. I remember when threads where just full of comments saying "what will Kubo troll next?"
> The reason there are no more of those threads is because Kubo isn't trolling anymore. He has this Arc down brilliantly, and I haven't been as excited reading bleach as I have been Pre HM.
> 
> You can't even give logical reasons for the argument. It feels as if everything in you've written here has at one point contradicted itself, and it is terribly horrific to read through.
> ...




Yes, yes this arc is very amasing. Amusing and amazing, not so much.


----------



## Mastic (May 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue 24:*
> *Toriko (Cover, Lead CP)*
> One Piece
> Gintama
> ...



I didnt even notice at first but Medaka Box is doing better. :33 :33



Mist Puppet said:


> People still worrying about Bleach?
> 
> In any case, nice to see Medaka up there in the middle. Now all we need is an anime (and not the Beelzebub shit tier kind either)



It is quite ironic when the Bleach fans dont really give a shit about its ranking in the TOC but everybody else is worried about it slipping. Its so great to see this many secret Bleach supporters. 


And FUCK YES to a Medaka Box anime.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

Deadtheory said:


> LOUD! NONSENSE!



Wow. There is just so many- I mean, let's review. 

- Seriously defending Bleach. 
- Defending Bleach badly 
- Suggesting that Kubo has anything to do with literary skill
- Using the word "gangsta" 
- Using the word "gangsta" with a Bleach avy 
- Using the term "gangsta places" like it makes sense 
- Directing us to stupid websites with the promise of them being "gangsta"

This isn't just failing. This is like an SNL caricature of somebody failing.


----------



## C-Moon (May 20, 2011)

> The current Arc is good. Open your eyes if you cannot notice and, if you still don't see how well it's going, try picking up a Book Group class and learn about the wonderful world of planning, literature and Story design because you seem to have very little understanding of the word "plot".


Someone who changes the explanations for Gin's Bankai, and Chad's and Orihime's powers as he sees fit isn't a good planner. Watch Kubo retcon Orihime into a Fullbringer. Just watch.



> Reasons? Examples? Comparisons with other characters, even?


People like Riruka(your average Tsundere) aren't even characters, just tropes given fancy clothes to wear.


And with this, I drop Bleach.


----------



## Spirit King (May 20, 2011)

Mastic said:


> I didnt even notice at first but Medaka Box is doing better. :33 :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem with a Medaka Box anime is how the hell would they even do it. The manga drastically shifts genre near the begining, and the flask plan arc wasn't particularily outstanding.


----------



## Mastic (May 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wow. There is just so many- I mean, let's review.
> 
> - Seriously defending Bleach.
> - Defending Bleach badly
> ...



 Just do what I do and skip over anything in this thread over 5 sentences. 





Spirit King said:


> The problem with a Medaka Box anime is how the hell would they even do it. The manga drastically shifts genre near the begining, and the flask plan arc wasn't particularily outstanding.



What exactly do you mean how woild they do it? It shifting a little bit isnt a bad thing, it definitely will at first feel out of place but just like us readers, they will get used to it and it still keeps the fun elements of MD aswell.... just with a lot more superpowers and asskicking.


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

everyone are entitled to their own opinions


if you don't agree tough for you, a ton of people here try to gang up and saying bleach is bad why isn't it dropped yet etc etc etc


Guys people knew your opinions about this years ago, as they should know i find one Piece laughably overated and bad at showing emotions at all(seriously the times of the tragedies like Robins flashback or captin fish not wanting human blood inserted is plain laugh worthy... though not as stupid as a random nobody shouting up about how war is bad and stopping an entire war like that  )


Every series got their draw points, if you're not drawn to a series leave it.

or your obviously either trolling or to young to be on the internet without your guardians







Gamma Akutabi said:


> Someone who changes the explanations for Gin's Bankai, and Chad's and Orihime's powers as he sees fit isn't a good planner. Watch Kubo retcon Orihime into a Fullbringer. Just watch.
> 
> 
> People like Riruka(your average Tsundere) aren't even characters, just tropes given fancy clothes to wear.
> ...




time will tell what the future brings, if you don't have t he patience then you should had dropped it long ago

besides it's better read in volumes than weekly


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> The problem with a Medaka Box anime is how the hell would they even do it. The manga drastically shifts genre near the begining, and the flask plan arc wasn't particularily outstanding.



There is no problem.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

Akatora said:


> everyone are entitled to their own opinions
> 
> 
> if you don't agree tough for you, a ton of people here try to gang up and saying bleach is bad why isn't it dropped yet etc etc etc
> ...



Yes yes, opinions are opinions, everyone is sensitive, you don't like my bad manga well I think your good manga isn't all that good, someone please think of the children, so on and so forth.


----------



## Aldric (May 20, 2011)

Someone should just track down Kubo and break all the fingers of his drawing hand with a nutcracker because that thing is getting ridiculous


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Spirit King (May 20, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> There is no problem.



Umm my point is if it was there was an anime it would probably be a season, which means they could essentially just make the whole thing slice of life, considering most of the begining is like that(but slice of life wasn't popular), or they could o for the whole daily life arc like in KHR but I'm not sure that Medaka Box would be popular enough that people would stick around, since the manga almost got axed due it's slice of life. 

There's the third option of just skipping/great condensing the majority of the slice of life and moving straight to battle(which would make the most sense since the manga is mostly battle anyway) but there would still be need to think that a Medaka Box anime would be popular enough to deserve being made into one, hence why we don't have one currently.


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yes yes, opinions are opinions, everyone is sensitive, you don't like my bad manga well I think your good manga isn't all that good, someone please think of the children, so on and so forth.





Honestly the best thing would be allow people to form their own opinions rather han trying to make others have the same as oneself


If this could be reached man what a progress


----------



## Aldric (May 20, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Honestly the best thing would be allow people to form their own opinions rather han trying to make others have the same as oneself
> 
> 
> If this could be reached man what a progress



Everyone is fine with you liking your shitty homoerotic manga

Keep your martyr act for people who care


----------



## MdB (May 20, 2011)

Shouldn't you be reading 11 different translations of Bleach?


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Everyone is fine with you liking your shitty *homoerotic* manga
> 
> Keep your martyr act for people who care




?

enlighten me, I seem to have forgotten


how can one ever be a martyr without real life consequnses?
besides most are only remembered by name due to it being written down.

A life for a name tag oh how inspirering -_- (do i get to pick the color? or at the very least the text type? )




MdB said:


> Shouldn't you be reading 11 different translations of Bleach?



Shouldn't you go back to 2007 where your mind obviously linger?

heck it might be even further back if you're asking for the time i got most versions of the story


followed bleach since 2004 after all


----------



## MdB (May 20, 2011)

Is that even supposed to be English?


----------



## Teach (May 20, 2011)

This thread is getting good again


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

MdB said:


> Is that even supposed to be English?



As English as i'll allow it


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

Oh hey an arguement. I bet it's about Bleach.


----------



## valerian (May 20, 2011)

Bleach is shit.

This discussion is now over.


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

valerian said:


> Bleach is shit.
> 
> This discussion is now over.




I don't recall there being a discussion in the first place it's all opinion based



like OP usually got boring comedy and completely suck at making emotional impacts that anyone but a tincan would find touching 



the series is medicore though while bleach imo is Decent


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 20, 2011)

Gee, I really wish there was a sub-section in which people can talk about Bleach all they want so they wouldn't have to post their opinions on this general thread....oh wait


----------



## Blinky (May 20, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Gee, I really wish there was a sub-section in which people can talk about Bleach all they want so they wouldn't have to post their opinions on this general thread....oh wait



Eh you're not really going to convince anyone when most active threads in this section has at some stage been a shitstorm about Bleach.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

Akatora said:


> As English as i'll allow it



I dare you to make sense out of this.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 20, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Eh you're not really going to convince anyone when most active threads in this section has at some stage been a shitstorm about Bleach.


I guess people just love to hate Bleach then


----------



## Aldric (May 20, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Gee, I really wish there was a sub-section in which people can talk about Bleach all they want so they wouldn't have to post their opinions on this general thread....oh wait



I'm never posting in the bleach section I don't want to get e-herpes


----------



## αshɘs (May 20, 2011)

Wait

Robin's flashback was laughable?


Where is that "50 Cent riding in a limo" gif when you need it


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Wait
> 
> Robin's flashback was laughable?
> 
> ...



Okay okay, that's about as English as I'll allow from you, mister.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2011)

GUYS! GUYS! GUYS!


----------



## MdB (May 20, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Wait
> 
> Robin's flashback was laughable?
> 
> ...



That gif is understating all the stupid shit you hear from Akatora. We're talking about the same person who genuinely thought Aizen could talk others into suicide.


----------



## Akatora (May 20, 2011)

MdB said:


> That gif is understating all the stupid shit you hear from Akatora. We're talking about the same person who genuinely thought Aizen could talk others into suicide.




If i have said that then it wasn't the intension. My point regarding that subject was always he could make some of his enemies fight among each other simply by talking

plenty fictional characters he'd be able to manipulate like this


KS is the way he has to make his opponents perform suicide


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 20, 2011)

When did this get into a debate over One Piece and Bleach? Doing this isn't going to solve Bleaches problem


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2011)

**Weekly Shounen Jump Discussion Thread**

**Worst thread of the forum.**

Business as usual i see.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 20, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> When did this get into a debate over One Piece and Bleach?



Mention the HST, and it usually culminates into that.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (May 20, 2011)

There was no mention of hst this time though. It was about bleach's drop in ranking, people trying to defend it, and akatora trying to bring OP into this even though no one's talking about it.


----------



## gundampiece (May 20, 2011)

Akatora is a troll from BA known as Shinrin, why you guys take him seriously is beyond me.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 20, 2011)

Leskyel said:


> Akatora is a troll from BA known as Shinrin, why you guys take him seriously is beyond me.



The truth huh?

I see that the next couple chapters will maybe pull its rankings up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 20, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> There was no mention of hst this time though.



Of course there was. It just skipped to the discussion about Bleach and One Piece.


----------



## Akatora (May 21, 2011)

Leskyel said:


> snipe




Well, well about time 

it's not like i've reposted things herre there and the other way around for years 


so what was it the pictures?



still points for you





I don't know how much of a troll i am but hey my homeland is a Giants & trolls country so... rather it's equalizing the amount of dirt thrown is what i'd call what i do


Take a look around and you should know many of my opinions
that One Piece for instance isn't a bad manga, but is blown incredibly out of proportions
Bleach isn't a great manga either but it's a personal preferance of the hst



I might as well say the same people that keep calling the same mangas shit are trolling trying to change others opinions



anyway reps for you



besides isn't it ironic that my account here at NF is older than the BA account


----------



## Danchou (May 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Well, well about time
> 
> it's not like i've reposted things herre there and the other way around for years
> 
> ...


Wtf, Akatora was a troll? 

That explains things.


----------



## Akatora (May 21, 2011)

Danchou said:


> Wtf, Akatora was a troll?
> 
> That explains things.




consider me a troll if you like


I don't deny nor acknowledge to be one other than when people got their heads in the clouds or simply ask for it again and again


Sadly alot of the people i've spend my time discussing with in the past on this forum have been narrow minded youngsters

that can't fathom that everyone don't like and dislike what they do

and for every Ying there must be a Yang


----------



## MrCinos (May 23, 2011)

Sen said:


> Anyway, is Sket Dance actually really good/worth reading then?  Since it seems to rank really high and I was considering it, but the idea seems so boring and I honestly have not even heard of it outside of SJ rankings (like I don't see fanart/fanfiction of it or people mentioning it ever).



IMO it's one of the best ongoing shounens (and ) and everyone should try to read it. It has awesome comedy (only Gintama tops it) and, surprisingly, great character development which such manga usually lack.

Anyway, I consider Sket Dance, Gintama and One Piece to be the best three (current) SJ manga.

With Toriko being #4, Bakuman #5 and Nurarihyon/Beelzebub #6-7 in my book.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 23, 2011)

Inumaru Dashi gets some sort of an anime.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 23, 2011)

^Ugh, flash animation, the last couple I've seen have been pretty bad. Even though they have also all been gag type manga I still would have rather just read them.


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> IMO it's one of the best ongoing shounens (and ) and everyone should try to read it. It has awesome comedy (only Gintama tops it) and, surprisingly, great character development which such manga usually lack.
> 
> Anyway, I consider Sket Dance, Gintama and One Piece to be the best three (current) SJ manga.
> 
> With Toriko being #4, Bakuman #5 and Nurarihyon/Beelzebub #6-7 in my book.



Wow, you do read a lot of manga   Not sure how you can manage so many.  I shall try and read it next then though!  Although admittedly I don't read much for comedy, but I do like good character development.  Plus if it continues to do so well, I assume it will probably run for awhile and I like reading series that go on for awhile.

I'd read Gintama but I think it's one of those insanely long manga, right?  OP took me forever to catch up on.  I'm not that fond of Toriko (haven't caught up yet though), but I want to read Beelzebub too.  

Do you read (and like) Enigma?  That was the other one that I was looking at reading since it sounded liked a cool concept.


----------



## DragonTiger (May 24, 2011)

Sket Dance is awesome. Hopefully with it's anime it'll start to get the attention it deserves.  It isn't consistently in the top 5 for nothing.


----------



## Sen (May 24, 2011)

Does it actually have an anime already then?


----------



## Blinky (May 24, 2011)

Sket Dance huh ? Tried watching the anime and couldn't get through the first episode. Maybe I gave up on it too soon but eh.


----------



## Hariti (May 25, 2011)

Sen said:


> Do you read (and like) Enigma?  That was the other one that I was looking at reading since it sounded liked a cool concept.


I have read about 20 chapters of this.First couple of them were interesting,but then it started getting repetitive and kind of...lame.The art is stiff,comedy is forced and it's way too predictable.People call it "the new Death Note",but it's nowhere as interesting and engaging as DN,imo.Try reading it and judge by yourself,but this is definitely not something I'd recommend.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2011)

Some news about WSJ's circulation data in first quarter of 2011, among other magazines:


> J-Magazine has released circulation data for all manga magazines in the first quarter of 2011, and unsurprisingly, Shueisha's powerhouse shounen magazine, "Weekly Shounen Jump" (One Piece, Naruto and others), is still the best selling manga magazine, with a circulation of *2,964,546 *copies, an increase from it's 2010 overall circulation of 2,876,459 copies. Kodansha takes the best-selling seinen magazine, however, with "Young Magazine" (Initial D, Kaiji and others) with a circulation of 739,584 copies, albeit registering a drop from last year's circulation of 807,871 copies.
> 
> The best-selling shoujo magazine is Shogakukan's "Ciao", with a circulation of 680,000 copies, also a decrease from last year's 745,455 copies. Meanwhile, josei manga had the overall lowest circulations among the four demographics, with the highest being just 145,000 copies by Shueisha's "YOU" magazine, and even this is a decrease from last year's 162,917 copies. On the whole, sales of magazines have been on the decline, perhaps heralding the extinction of the medium in favor of webcomics or e-magazines that can be read from portable devices such as iPhones.


Also, Shounen Rival sold only 64,000 copies.

About WSJ. During it's golden age (1991-1997) it lost around 4 million copies after both DB and Slam Dunk ended. At the time Magazine made a joke out of WSJ, and only in 2002 WSJ surpassed Magazine once again. Gotta wonder what kind of a blow it would be for Jump once OP ends.


----------



## Blinky (May 25, 2011)

Well it won't end for like what ? Another 10 years ? Who knows what shape the industry will be in then.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2011)

The other magazines will disappear by then, lol.

*Issue 25 Bottom 5:*
Meruhen Ouji Grimm
Sengoku Armors
Inumarudashii
Dois Sol
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami

*Issue 26:*
Cover, Lead CP: Naruto
CP: Kochikame, Gintama


----------



## Blinky (May 25, 2011)

Well Sengoku Armors was pretty much dead on arrival


----------



## Hariti (May 25, 2011)

Dois Sol low as always.I was excited about this one,but I guess now it's just a matter of weeks before it gets canceled.Oh well...

Naruto and Gintama CPs? SJ must love me.


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2011)

Look at those fodder new series in the bottom 5.  Dois Sol will be the first to get the boot.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 25, 2011)

Medaka isn't in the bottom 5 

Thanks Sengoku Armors for being a nice cushion


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2011)

Medaka using Armors to get to the top.


----------



## Akatora (May 25, 2011)

a lot of talk about the toc but no latest Toc posted 


Jump Issue #25 (30/05):
Bakuman (Lead Color Page)
Toriko
One Piece (Cover)
Naruto
Beelzebub
Bleach (Color Page)
Hanasaka Ikkyu (23 pag.)
Sket Dance
Reborn! (Color Page, Deamon Spade Long Hair)
Gintama
Magico
Kochikame
Kuroko no Basket
Enigma (Color Page)
Nurarihyon no Mago
Medaka Box
Grimm
Sengoku Armors
Inumaru Dashi
Dois Sol
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami

Issue #26:
Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Gintama (Color Page)
KochiKame (Color Page)


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2011)

Now lets see if the colorspread will help Bleach recover.

They certainly didn't help Nura, though.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 25, 2011)

Toriko in the first position is hella awesome!


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2011)

Isn't Bakuman the 1st one? Or the manga which gets on lead cover isn't participating in these ratings?


----------



## Eldrummer (May 25, 2011)

As far as I know chapters with color pages don't have a position in the ToC.

So, here's the ToC (minus series with colour pages, Kochikame and the new series that isn't ranked yet):

1 - Toriko
2 - Naruto
3 - Beelzebub
4 - Sket Dance
5 - Gintama
6 - Magico
7 - Kuroko no Basket
8 - Nurarihyon no Mago
9 - Medaka Box
10 - Grimm
11 - Sengoku Armors
12 - Inumaru Dashi
13 - Dois Sol
14 - Hokenshitsu no Shinigami


----------



## Gallant (May 25, 2011)

The axe will probably fall soon. Medaka is doing a good job of getting out of the bottom 5 when it matters. 

Dat Toriko at the #1 spot.


----------



## Koori (May 25, 2011)

Nuramago 8th!!!


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2011)

Gallant said:


> The axe will probably fall soon. Medaka is doing a good job of getting out of the bottom 5 when it matters.



Medaka being clutch like always.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2011)

Gallant said:


> The axe will probably fall soon. Medaka is doing a good job of getting out of the bottom 5 when it matters.
> 
> Dat Toriko at the #1 spot.



Lol Sengoku armours really is keeping Medaka box out of the bottom 5. All it needs are more crappy new manga's and it's set.


----------



## Gallant (May 25, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> Medaka being clutch like always.



Medaka is as clutch as Dirk is. 



Spirit King said:


> Lol Sengoku armours really is keeping Medaka box out of the bottom 5. All it needs are more crappy new manga's and it's set.



Jump will do us all a favor and bring in more sports and mediocre battle manga to help it out.


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2011)

There was a link in OP Avenue to 

Oda's looks cool lol


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

I remember seeing that last year.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 30, 2011)

Some info about issue 26.

*Naruto (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Gintama (Color Page)
KochiKame (Color Page)
Toriko (Start of a new saga)
Sket Dance (Valentine's Day)
One Piece (End of FI flashback)*

*Also, Medaka Box is getting an anime next spring! by Gainax.*


----------



## Blinky (May 30, 2011)

damn you gainax.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 30, 2011)

The info about OP is confirmed now.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2011)

YES! (for One Piece)

YES! (for Toriko)


----------



## Sphyer (May 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *One Piece (End of FI flashback)*



Thank god **


----------



## Mastic (May 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Also, Medaka Box is getting an anime next spring! by Gainax.*



The most important thing you've said.


----------



## Badalight (May 30, 2011)

gainax doing medaka instead of biscuit hammer saddens me.


----------



## MrCinos (May 31, 2011)

I imagine JUMP's version of Bleach shirt could be just your regular white one


----------



## Hariti (May 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *
> One Piece (End of FI flashback)*



Thank God.Now I can finally start reading again.


----------



## Akatora (May 31, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> I imagine JUMP's version of Bleach shirt could be just your regular white one




that would be a waste

Kubo is known for doing more out of cloths than most mangakas
he'd likely have aimed for a job as cloth designer had he not been a mangaka...


still your right they could do so and a completely orange for a naruto one and perhaps without sleaves for One Piece


----------



## bubble_lord (May 31, 2011)

Cover for next issue:


----------



## Hariti (May 31, 2011)

bubble_lord said:


> Cover for next issue:



Honestly,when the pic loaded,it scared the crap out of me. But it's a nice cover,nonetheless.


----------



## Sen (May 31, 2011)

Oh weird looking cover (Naruto looks pretty cool though), thought that was a slowpoke or something on his shoulder.  

Nice T-shirts too, the Pokemon one looks surprisingly cool imo.

Also maybe I'm the only one, but I loved the flashback chapters in OP recently ;__;  Although it will be nice to get the main action again too.


----------



## Blinky (May 31, 2011)

I actually like that cover.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, the cover is pretty cool.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

*2011-26 ToC*
Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
Toriko
One Piece
Beelze
Reborn
Gintama (CP)
Ikkyuu
Bakuman
Kochi Kame (CP)
Magico
Sket Dance
Medaka
Bleach
Mago
Inumaru
Enigma
Kuroko
Grimm
Sengoku
HnS
Dois Sol

*2011-27*
2011-27 Lead CP: Sket Dance
CP: Magico, Bleach
1-shot by Asou (the psychic manga again)
One Piece will be on break 

One Piece is second place again, this time by Toriko. Well, I'm not complaining if it's Toriko 
Also, looks like the colorspread really did help Bleach's rankings  From 11/12th spot to 10th spot.


----------



## 8 (Jun 1, 2011)

could it be that magico snatched away a big chunk of bleach voters? bleach seems to do bad ever since magico came along.


----------



## Koori (Jun 1, 2011)

Nuramago is recovering little by little, after the small bump... good.


----------



## MdB (Jun 1, 2011)

8 said:


> could it be that magico snatched away a big chunk of bleach voters? bleach seems to do bad ever since magico came along.



Good riddance.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like we won't be able to enjoy Bleach's low rankings for a while, if they continue giving it colorspreads.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

HnS and DS still battling it out for that very bottom slot I see. I'm still crossing my fingers on HnS making it through at least the next round of elimination. Maybe next too since I'm not so thrilled at Sengoku and neither are a lot of people it seems. And Magico in the middle makes me smile. I just realized the only series I'm up to date on in the top rank ones is Naruto. >.>;


----------



## Stajyun (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah Toriko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah Medaka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Medaka is destroying bleach in rankings.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yah bleh One Piece on a break oh well, least we have the anime to keep busey. Gotta laugh at Bleach's numbers, going down.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 1, 2011)

Medaka and Toriko. 

One of the best weeks this year ToC-wise.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome Naruto cover.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 1, 2011)

Toriko doing well is always a good thing!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 2, 2011)

From Sasaki's Twitter:


> Lunch with HORIKOSHI-sensei, who recently ended serialization of Ohmagadoki-Zoo.





> Already started working on new one shot manga, so we can see this very gifted mangaka`s new work pretty soon.





> I am sorry his work is not available in English yet, but I am sure you will hear the name of HORIKOSHI Kohei soon.



Also, some other thing:


> Today, we welcomed 2 new recruits to the #shonenjump editorial room. Both young, fresh out of college.


I wonder how does one become an editor in JUMP. What are the requirements?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> From Sasaki's Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has to look simple and generic.
Have a bishie for a main character or a Goku lookalike. 
Has to have super powers or be a gag manga. Anything else and no one will be interested.
Has to have a tournament arc and a rescue arc planned.
Has to have transformations.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 6, 2011)

Hm, there's an option for people who live overseas (or in Japan) and want to submit a one shot to JUMP, and get paid obviously...

tiny

Look at the prizes. Pretty cool.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 6, 2011)

From overseas now huh


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 6, 2011)

Blinky said:


> From overseas now huh


Just one shots, though. They must be in japanese.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Just one shots, though. They must be Japanese.




One Shots are fine, but having to be Japanese take away a huge amount of potential overseas entries


Quite fun since i had an idea for a story yesterday and now seeing this

but not being any good at drawing nor caring much for gramma, don't know japanease and being to lazy for all of that... 

the prizes ain't bad at all


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 7, 2011)

In japanese or be japanese?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> In japanese or be japanese?


Ah, my bad. In japanese.

This month's judge is Beelzebub's mangaka, btw.

This is last month's winner:
*Chapter 12 is out here*
(only the first one, ignore the second pic)

And unrelated to the competition... from JUMP's twitter:


> It's Friday, Friday gotta read about #Bakuman Vol. 5 on Friday! Manga and manga, yeah! Read, read, read, read  "


lol


----------



## Dark Travis (Jun 7, 2011)

^That's the winner?
If so, I should have no problem if I decide to enter...and if I knew fluent Japanese.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

It probably won because it has a Devil Fruit in it 

Anyway, first prize is pretty cool. Million yet... that's 10,000 dollars, isn't it?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It probably won because it has a Devil Fruit in it
> 
> Anyway, first prize is pretty cool. Million yet... that's 10,000 dollars, isn't it?




going by current exchange rate it equal: "12.464,39 $"

so close to 12½ thousand dollars


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

Dark Travis said:


> ^That's the winner?
> If so, I should have no problem if I decide to enter...and if I knew fluent Japanese.


Is it a problem to find someone who does and pay him to translate it to japanese?

But yeah, it's just a name. They won't print it, and the only ones who read it are the judge and the editorial stuff.

^Even better!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

*First part of the ToC:*
Sket Dance (CL)
Toriko
Gintama
Naruto
Beelzebub
Magico (CL)
Bakuman
Medaka

Toriko is first again


----------



## Akatora (Jun 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> snip






Out of curiosity does it say if you have to send it by mail or if E-mail is possible ?


Also does it state if it has to be one man jobs?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 7, 2011)

Toriko at number one. Everyone loves them some Zebra.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Out of curiosity does it say if you have to send it by mail or if E-mail is possible ?
> 
> 
> Also does it state if it has to be one man jobs?


They didn't provide the email adress, so no. And I don't think it will matter to them if it was done by one man or two. They won't know if you had help if you won't tell them, either.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YEAH MEDAKA


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah and Magico apparently has 33 pages this week.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> They didn't provide the email adress, so no. And I don't think it will matter to them if it was done by one man or two. They won't know if you had help if you won't tell them, either.




Bah that pretty much kills it 

Unless in the scenario I did do it with with a couple of friends I'd rely on 1 person to both translate it all to Japanease aswell as deliver it while he's there on vacation

to top that off I'd have to work pretty stupidly fast with him going in less than a month... 



Well this is likely to stay as my stuff usually go, THink about a ton of options write down the ideas and leave it there ...

Oh well that's me in a nutshell


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Bah that pretty much kills it
> 
> Unless in the scenario I did do it with with a couple of friends I'd rely on 1 person to both translate it all to Japanease aswell as deliver it while he's there on vacation
> 
> ...


You don't need him to be there to deliver it, though. Plus, you can send it next month, or the one afterwards. The competition is held every month.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> You don't need him to be there to deliver it, though. Plus, you can send it next month, or the one afterwards. The competition is held every month.





True but I'd prefeer not to pay for any shipment that way in the worst case scenario all i've lost is time not a single $


And he's the only guy i know in person that know how to talk and write japanease and he'll be away for a year 


Still i'm getting tempted to try talking a few others into trying to go for this


----------



## Stajyun (Jun 7, 2011)

Toriko #1 oh yeah!
Magico & Medaka are doing great!!


----------



## angieness (Jun 7, 2011)

Those winners for the one shot kind of suck haha too bad it's just a manuscript they ask for, if they allowed an actual fancy finished up entry I'd give it a go. I'm a professional comic colorist so I wouldn't have minded putting those skills to use for a big wad of money.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 7, 2011)

angieness said:


> Those winners for the one shot kind of suck haha too bad it's just a manuscript they ask for, if they allowed an actual fancy finished up entry I'd give it a go. I'm a professional comic colorist so I wouldn't have minded putting those skills to use for a big wad of money.


So because you can't draw a full one shot you won't bother trying to get 12,000 dollars? 

And it's a "name", not a manuscript. And actually, I'm not even sure they want a name, maybe the winner of the previous month just looks like a name, or just a little better than a name. They won't give one million yen for Togashi-level drawings.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jun 7, 2011)

Toriko has been taking the top spot for three weeks in a row!! Awesome


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2011)

*2011-27*
*Sket Dance (Lead CP)*
Toriko
Gintama
Naruto
Beelze
*Magico (CP)*
Bakuman
Medaka
Ikkyuu
*Bleach (CP)*
1-Shot
Enigma
Inumaru
Reborn
Kuroko
Kochi Kame
Mago
HnS
Sengoku
Dois Sol
Grimm

*2011-08*
*Lead CP: One Piece*
*CP: Beelze, Bakuman*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 8, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> FUCK YEAH MEDAKA



**


----------



## 8 (Jun 8, 2011)

did magico rank 5th or are all cp manga not ranked? i'm only sure the lead cp isn't really ranked.



Edward Newgate said:


> *2011-08*
> *Lead CP: One Piece*
> *CP: Beelze, Bakuman*


nice choice! this just happens to be my favorite 3. :33


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 8, 2011)

I think all CP manga are not ranked.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah colour pages aren't ranked.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 8, 2011)

FUCK YEAH MEDAKA!

Taking the 6th spot.


----------



## BVB (Jun 8, 2011)

FUCK YEAH MEDAKA! RISING SLOWLY ON TOP!


----------



## Gallant (Jun 8, 2011)

Medaka has had a nice rise these past few weeks. Getting the #6 spot made my day.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooo, times are good, Magico rising on up still catches me by surprise. And HnS gets out of the bottom two, huzzahhhh. I had pegged it for being out next next round of eliminations but maybe not!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't help the feeling that the mangaka will do something crazy if medaka takes top spot.  THe series is just so meta that it can't not have a trick up it's sleeve.  It's going to suck when the other shoe falls, but for now....fuck yeah medaka.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 9, 2011)

**


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 10, 2011)

Sasaki says in his Twitter:


> Done proof reading issue 28. New twist of #ONEPIECE is awesome


----------



## Blinky (Jun 10, 2011)

inb4 there's no twist. Editor b trollin.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 14, 2011)

Cover of the issue 28:


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

*Issue 28 Bottom 5:*
Inumarudashii
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami
Sengoku Armors
Meruhen Ouji Grimm
Dois Sol

*Issue 29:*
Cover: Gintama
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Reborn, Enigma


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol Sengoku Armors


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

Dois Sol is cancelled, btw.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 15, 2011)

what a shock


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Dois Sol is cancelled, btw.



Just watch, another fodder soccer manga will take it place.

WSJ will never learn.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not a matter of learning or not they see a market for a soccer manga so they're throwing shit at the wall and wait for one to stick.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> It's not a matter of learning or not they see a market for a soccer manga so they're throwing shit at the wall and wait for one to stick.



I would think after like the 5th straight fail, that they would learn that their readers don't give a darn about soccer.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 15, 2011)

Medaka not in the bottom 5 is always a good thing to see.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 15, 2011)

Meister, Shonen Shikku, Light Wing, and Dois Sol are all soccer manga that they have tried to serialize in the last few years. All of them died. I feel like I'm missing one more though. If it is going to provide cover for the series I actually like, I won't complain about WSJ still trying to churn them out. Hopefully the next soccer manga they bring in takes the bullet for the next supposed HxH return or whatever.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka not in the bottom 5 is always a good thing to see.



OP Cover and Lead CP
Toriko
Naruto
Gintama
Sket Dance
Beelzebub CP
Ikkyuu
magico
Bakuman CP
Medaka 


Medaka actually took 6th place in the Toc for the 2nd straight week in a row.

Feels good man.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, Bleach isn't even in the top 7.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 15, 2011)

Not in the bottom 5 either so it's alllll good.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

*Jump #28 (20/06):*
*One Piece (Cover & Lead Color)*
Toriko
Naruto
Gintama
Sket Dance
*Beelzebub (Color Page)*
Ikkyuu
Magico
*Bakuman (Color Page)*
Medaka Box
Enigma
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page, Popularity Contest Results)*
Reborn
Bleach
Kochikame
Nurarihyon No Mago
Inumaru Dashi
Hokenshitsu No Shinigami
Sengoku Armors
Grimm
Dois Sol

Ah and DS is not cancelled (yet), T made a little mistake.


----------



## Koori (Jun 15, 2011)

Bleach is laughable.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

Some people think that Kubo intended on making Ichigo fight the other FB as well, but because of low rankings decided to skip them and make his fight with Ginjo instead.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> Bleach is laughable.



I had a good laugh too. Man, it was so hilarious, nearly choked on my water. You just can't find that kind of comedy anymore.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2011)

Toriko sexin' everyone up.



Mist Puppet said:


> Not in the bottom 5 either so it's alllll good.





If I were a fan of Bleach I would hope that Kubo didn't have this attitude.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 15, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> I would think after like the 5th straight fail, that they would learn that their readers don't give a darn about soccer.




I doubt that


however There's already tsubasa or whaytever it's called as a famous football manga


and honestly football doesn't work that well as a story

I myself have football as my favorite sport but like i'm unlikely to watch old matches unless i know they're some of my favorites

the sport is for live show and goals, recorded games = 



they should try for something like Hockey/Icehockey imo (there's likely already one but I don't remember any anime with that)


I wouldn't mind seeing something a bit like Mighty ducks as a manga




Or they could try with a football manga that has it's focus mainly on other stuff and just have it in the background


----------



## zuul (Jun 15, 2011)

I can understand them wanting a sport manga but why soccer ?

If I take a look at the most popular sport mangas, they weren't necessarily about soccer.

Maybe they should try good old base ball instead, or go for an obscure sport.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

Medaka Box. 

Also its quite ironic the Bleach haters are more concerned about Bleach ranking than the actual fans, how does that go again?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Also its quite ironic the Bleach haters are more concerned about Bleach ranking than the actual fans, how does that go again?


 
Its takes someone all of 15 seconds to post "Bleach isn't doing well, haha".

I'm not sure how concern comes in the picture at all.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

It also takes me 15 seconds to say Lol Sengoku Armors but is there really a need to if I really dont give a shit about it?


----------



## Koori (Jun 15, 2011)

And it takes me another 15 seconds to say lol MB haters.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

True LOL MB haters should be something worth commenting.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2011)

Mastic said:


> It also takes me 15 seconds to say Lol Sengoku Armors but is there really a need to if I really dont give a shit about it?



Some people don't want mangas they don't like to do well. Its taking up valuable WSJ space. Therefore they express joy at the series' failure in the same way that fans express joy when the series is doing good.. 

Its really not so hard to get and it isn't very "ironic". 

And you probably shouldn't take uncomfortable sarcasm as a lack of concern on the Bleach fan's part.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

You probably shouldn't have taken my posts so seriously either.


----------



## Koori (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah, but Bleach still has fans?


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone's gotta buy dem volumes.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ah, but Bleach still has fans?



Of course not.

Don't be silly.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

Kubo buys all 800k copies by himself.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 15, 2011)

Kubo, a man one aspires to be.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy freakin cow, Bleach has fallen far I am shocked  I guess people are still not happy with its new storyline, obssesed Bleach fans are but others well. Toriko is doing good, I still can't decide with that one but I am reading it to see.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

> now, everywhere I go, everyone who used to talk about the trinity is now talking about Fairy Tail. Did I miss something?


What? 
The last two chapters completely ruined the current arc. Before them it was kinda decent I guess.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I wasn't really bothered by it.

Although, the last chapter rushed things too much, in my opinion.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 15, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I wasn't really bothered by it.
> 
> Although, the last chapter rushed things too much, in my opinion.


But nothing in FT ever bothers you


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> But nothing in FT ever bothers you



There are things that bother me in FT


----------



## Akatora (Jun 15, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Some people don't want mangas they don't like to do well. Its taking up valuable WSJ space. Therefore they express joy at the series' failure in the same way that fans express joy when the series is doing good..
> 
> Its really not so hard to get and it isn't very "ironic".
> 
> And you probably shouldn't take uncomfortable sarcasm as a lack of concern on the Bleach fan's part.




had it been a few times 


But having a small group keep posting about it every week is pretty redicilous when the manga still sell far over 100.000 copies a volume


As long as Bleach is a fair deal above this every drama some might want to give to this about a potential canclation is rubbish



To Love Ru was in last place for like half a year

and only stopped in Weekly shounen jump due to the mangaka's private life being messed up


the fact it continiued in Jump square speaks for itself(once his private life had becomn more normal)




The toc only counts the top 3 favorites

so if your 4'th on someones rank you might as well be last


The Toc's are good for telling which ones get cover and colors as well as to see if new series can establish


----------



## Gallant (Jun 15, 2011)

Dat Medaka Box. 

Toriko is holding down the top spot well.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm really happy for Gintama and Sket Dance. 

Bleach is going towards disaster, there is need of Toshiro or Byakuya. 

Toriko is unstoppable


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2011)

I wonder if any of the guys that started up SJ manga recently (as in the last few years) were assistants of other SJ mangaka before.

For example, I know that Oda and Takei (Shaman King) were assistants for Watsuki (Kenshin) in the 90s.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if any of the guys that started up SJ manga recently (as in the last few years) were assistants of other SJ mangaka before.
> 
> For example, I know that Oda and Takei (Shaman King) were assistants for Watsuki (Kenshin) in the 90s.


Sakaki Kenji (Enigma) was the Amano's assistant, Tamura Ryuuhei (Beelzebub) was Iwashiro Toshiaki's (Psyren) assistant and I think Akatsuki Akira (Medaka Box) was Hoshino Katsura's assistant.

Sasaki says:


> Meeting with #Watsuki-sensei about the project of #RUROUNI KENSHIN. I can tweet in detail maybe a week after next.





> I tell you it's an exciting project.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably some kind of special chapter in advance to new RK anime. Though it'd be nice if it's an actual sequel or spinoff.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 16, 2011)

Most of the project was already revealed though, a new anime and a new game.

But Sasaki can just say "fuck you" to Yamashita and just reveal everything. Those guys can't even read English probably


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I wonder if any of the guys that started up SJ manga recently (as in the last few years) were assistants of other SJ mangaka before.
> 
> For example, I know that Oda and Takei (Shaman King) were assistants for Watsuki (Kenshin) in the 90s.



I'm terrible with these guys' names, but the author of Sket Dance used to be an assistant for the author of Ginatma, or so I hear.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been curious about Meruhen Ouji Grimm for awhile even though it isn't doing well in the ranks. But it sounds funny and random, the kind of stuff I like. But I'm willing to bet it will get cancelled before I see any of it in english.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I've been curious about Meruhen Ouji Grimm for awhile even though it isn't doing well in the ranks. But it sounds funny and random, the kind of stuff I like. But I'm willing to bet it will get cancelled before I see any of it in english.


Isn't it a... 9 pages gag manga or something? It probably won't work in English. The jokes, I suppose, can be understood better by the japanese reader.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 21, 2011)

> We have 2 new series starting issue 30 and 31. I will tweet in detail about those new series later this week.



Issue 29 cover:


Nura gets 31 pages, btw.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 21, 2011)

inb4 soccer manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

*Jump #29 (27/06):*
*Toriko (Lead Color)*
One Piece
Beelzebub
Naruto
*Gintama (Cover)*
*Nurarihyon no Mago (Color Page, 31 pg. - New Saga)*
Hanasaki Hikkyuu
Sket Dance
Bakuman
Medaka Box
Saiki ESP
*Reborn! (Color Page)*
Magico
Kochikame
*Enigma (Color Page)*
Kuroko no Basket
Bleach
Inumaru Dashi
Sengoku Armors
Grimm
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami

*#30:*
*The Stars (New Series, Cover & Lead Color)
Beelzebub (Color Page, Results Popularity Contest)
Nurarihyon No Mago (Color Page)*


----------



## Dark Travis (Jun 22, 2011)

There is justice in the world after all.

It just got stuck in traffic.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 22, 2011)

Ten more years of Bletch


----------



## Mileh (Jun 22, 2011)

Bleach is ranked in the bottom 5 now? 

Beelzebub is so high on the list, I really need to catch up with the manga...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2011)

From Aohige:


> Hokenshitsu no Shinigami -> End in #29
> Sengoku Armors -> End soon (looks like already decided)
> 
> In other words, Bleach is, effectively, bottom THREE.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 22, 2011)

lolbleach    .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh ffs, get your act together Bleach.


----------



## Koori (Jun 22, 2011)

Dat Medaka


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2011)

Koori said:


> Dat Medaka



dat medaka indeed


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 22, 2011)

Lol Bleach, it was Ichigo's Power Ranger fullbring. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 22, 2011)

Bleach from the top 3 to the bottom three.

Shinji's shikai knows no bounds


----------



## geG (Jun 22, 2011)

Bleach finally in its proper place?


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #29 (27/06):*
> *Toriko (Lead Color)*
> One Piece
> Beelzebub
> ...




Thumbs up for Toriko, One Piece, Gintama, Nurarihyon no Mago and Medaka Box.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #29 (27/06):*
> *Toriko (Lead Color)*
> One Piece
> Beelzebub
> ...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 22, 2011)

Jump ratings aren't the end-all sign of popularity. Which is part of why it's kinda silly that SJ puts so much weight on them when determining what to drop. To Love-Ru, for example, frequently experienced low ratings and high volume sales, which is why it wasn't canceled, but instead ended on the creators' own volition. Guess people get a kick out of Bleach failing even though as soon as the shinigami appear again it'll shoot right up.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Lol Bleach, it was Ichigo's Power Ranger fullbring. I'm sure of it.



Aren't the jump ranking being posted lagging by a few weeks?


----------



## Colderz (Jun 22, 2011)

TEN MOAR YEARS OF BLEACH PEOPLE!!!

No amount of bottom 3 rankings will change this sadly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 22, 2011)

Colderz said:


> TEN MOAR YEARS OF BLEACH PEOPLE!!!
> 
> No amount of bottom 3 rankings will change this sadly.



Ten more years of jeers, tears, and something else that rhymes. 

I'm loving it.


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2011)

Kumagawa Box is doing well, right Mist?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh how far we have come Medaka Box. You have made me proud to see you have one of the longest streaks of good rankings during your lifespan.

Oh how the mighty have fallen. Kubo better fix this as best as he can(which won't really fix anything anyway) because this is just getting comical. It will be a sight to see if the volumes containing these new chapters take a noticeable hit sales-wise too. All you have to do is make Hitsugaya come and save you before its too late Kubo.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Aren't the jump ranking being posted lagging by a few weeks?



Considering we get the chapter up to 4 days before the magazine release, which then takes at least a week of voting, we definitely only get that stuff 2-3 weeks late.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Ten more years of jeers, tears, and something else that rhymes.
> 
> I'm loving it.



Jeers, Tears, and Beers.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 22, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Oh how far we have come Medaka Box. You have made me proud to see you have one of the longest streaks of good rankings during your lifespan.
> 
> Oh how the mighty have fallen. Kubo better fix this as best as he can(which won't really fix anything anyway) because this is just getting comical. It will be a sight to see if the volumes containing these new chapters take a noticeable hit sales-wise too. All you have to do is make Hitsugaya come and save you before its too late Kubo.



Wouldn't you laugh if after Ichigo has finished combining and mastering his fullbring and Shinigami powers, Hitsugaya turns up one shots him and then the manga followed him for a bit. I'm sure the popularity will vastly increase but the rage on this forum would produce epic lulz.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 22, 2011)

Rankings are 8  weeks behind yeah


----------



## Cash (Jun 22, 2011)

Blade said:


> Kumagawa Box is doing well, right Mist?



KumaDaka Box.


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't understand! Where have all the Bleach fans gone?  And don't you dare say to a better manga! Nothing can beat Kubo! You hear me?! NOTHING! lol.


----------



## BVB (Jun 22, 2011)

God Movement said:


> lolbleach    .



lol 



Koori said:


> Dat Medaka


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #29 (27/06):*
> *Toriko (Lead Color)*
> One Piece
> Beelzebub
> ...



Medaka in the sixth spot again.



Feels good man


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2011)

Cash said:


> KumaDaka Box.




Maybe.









Nightwish said:


> Medaka in the sixth spot again.
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good man




We have to show respect.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2011)

New series from Mx0, Pretty Face, author/artist to start in JUMP # 30 or 31


----------



## Akatora (Jun 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> New series from Mx0, Pretty Face author/artist to start in JUMP # 30 or 31





Sounds promising

hope he'll make this another of his stories surounded by lies


The horror one i read by him wasn't bad at all but to typical for him imo


----------



## Colderz (Jun 22, 2011)

Medabox sounds enteresting. I should read.


----------



## geG (Jun 22, 2011)

Last leaf village ninja said:


> I don't understand! Where have all the Bleach fans gone?  And don't you dare say to a better manga! Nothing can beat Kubo! You hear me?! NOTHING! lol.



You'd have to actively try to be a worse writer than Kubo


----------



## Blinky (Jun 22, 2011)

illmatic said:


> New series from Mx0, Pretty Face, author/artist to start in JUMP # 30 or 31



Any details of it at all ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 23, 2011)

Sen said:


> I've heard rumors of HxH starting again (both on NF and online elsewhere recently), anyone know if someone from SJ has confirmed that?


There wasn't an annoucement about it, yet.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2011)

And there neeeeveeeer will be


----------



## illmatic (Jun 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Any details of it at all ?





This year's 29th issue of Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Monday that manga creator Yasuhiro Kano is launching a new romantic comedy series called Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa in the 31st issue on July 11. 
---------------------------------------------------------
*Note* - Through the Looking-Glass, and What Alice Found There, Lewis Carroll's sequel to Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, is titled Kagami no Kuni no Arisu in Japanese.
----------------------------------------------------------
So it would seem its Alice in wonderland inspired


----------



## Syed (Jun 25, 2011)

Togashi is never gonna finish HunterXHunter. I'd say the manga is faring worse than Berserk in terms of being finished.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 25, 2011)

Seeing as illmatic's already provided info on the other manga, here's all we know about the first manga that will start its serialization in issue 30.

*"St&rs"* (by creator Ryōsuke Takeuchi and artist Masaru Miyokawa) tells the story of a boy and a girl who dream about becoming astronauts.



Oh, and Shinigami's final chapter will be bigger than usual and will be published in the summer issue of JUMP NEXT.


Anyhow, Starts looks pretty good, I like the art style. I'll read it. As for the romantic comedy, I bet it will end up as an ecchi manga


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2011)

Astronauts huh ? I think the main character of SWOT had a similiar dream. I'd lol if it was just as piss poor as SWOT too.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 26, 2011)

Syed said:


> Togashi is never gonna finish HunterXHunter. I'd say the manga is faring worse than Berserk in terms of being finished.



And Guyver, where the creator's pace has been releasing about 50 pages a year for the last 15 years.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2011)

There's always something surprising out there coming out. I know why Takeuchi sounded familiar but I had to look up Miyokawa. I read Foo Fighter Fuji a lonnnggg time ago. But lol, someone certainly likes space!


----------



## Aldric (Jun 27, 2011)

Badalight said:


> And Guyver, where the creator's pace has been releasing about 50 pages a year for the last 15 years.



That's still better than Hagiwara from Bastard!!


----------



## Hamooz (Jun 27, 2011)

Might as well put HxH as a finished series.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 27, 2011)

I would, but then I would have to do the same for Bastard!! an I don't wanna do that. :/

I'm reading Berserk and it's turning out to be one of my faves, to my surprise it status is similars to Bastard and HxH. 

It doesn't help that Oda is turning out to be the same way :/


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2011)

Colderz said:


> I would, but then I would have to do the same for Bastard!! an I don't wanna do that. :/
> 
> I'm reading Berserk and it's turning out to be one of my faves, to my surprise it status is similars to Bastard and HxH.
> 
> It doesn't help that Oda is turning out to be the same way :/


What do you mean, Oda turning out to be the same? You can't compare him to them.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2011)

Oda who rarely takes more than a week off at a time ? Hardly comparable to the likes of Hagiwara or Togashi.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 27, 2011)

It's because some people think that he's taken too many breaks this year (4), when two of them weren't his fault at all because Jump itself wasn't released.
I don't know about Hagiwara, but Togashi obviously doesn't love writing his manga nor does he care about his fans like Oda does.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 27, 2011)

Aldric said:


> That's still better than Hagiwara from Bastard!!



Actually it's not

Bastard has released 26 volumes since 1988.

Guyver has released 27 volumes since 1985.

Plus the Guyver Volumes are TINY. It has the same amount of chapters as a normal volume would, but the longest a chapter gets is 16 pages. 9 is the norm.

As for Berserk as HxH.

Berserk: 35 volumes since 1990

HxH: 27 volulmes since 1998


----------



## Sferr (Jun 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> New series from Mx0, Pretty Face, author/artist to start in JUMP # 30 or 31



YES, YES, YES!!!! 

I really hope that its main character would be like Taiga - one of the best MC ever created.

But if I think about it more, why the hell Kano still hasn't left WSJ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 28, 2011)

Sasaki just got promoted.



> I stepped aside from the editor in chief of #SHONENJUMP and now is the deputy director of Shonen Manga group of Shueisha





> I oversee 4 magazines now. #Weekly SHONENJUMP, V JUMP, JUMP SQ. and SAIKYO JUMP which is scheduled to launch in December.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2011)

> Issue 30! New series ST&RS starts in this issue. And another new series starts in issue 31.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2011)

*Issue 30 Bottom 5:*
Inumarudashii
Bleach
Enigma
Sengoku Armors
Meruhen Ouji Grimm


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach in bottom 5 once again.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 29, 2011)

> 名前：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] 投稿日：2011/06/29(水) 14:52:18.09 発信元:218.46.111.23 [25/26]
> 連投すまん、
> ハンターハンター再開は8月からで間違いない！！
> 新刊情報に有りました。



It is cofirmed that Hunter x Hunter will return in August.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if I believe it.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jun 29, 2011)

he usually takes 1 year breaks, it's about time i guess


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2011)

When is Enigme coming out?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope its for more than a couple of chapters


----------



## Hariti (Jun 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue 30 Bottom 5:*
> Inumarudashii
> *Bleach*
> Enigma
> ...



 Wow.Just wow.This is chapter 446 rank?


----------



## Danchou (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach continues to sag through the mud. Delicious.

I'll wait for an official HxH announcement. How many times have we heard that HxH was back when it wasn't?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 29, 2011)

Danchou said:


> I'll wait for an official HxH announcement. How many times have we heard that HxH was back when it wasn't?



Isn't it official?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 29, 2011)

^Yeah, it is indeed official.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, it seems legit after all. It's about time it returned. It's been over a year.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 29, 2011)

Hopefully Enigma will rise back out of the bottom 5, probably the best new series in a long time. Still I can imagine it losing momentum when the school arc finishes.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 29, 2011)

Togashi started working for a living again huh?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 29, 2011)

Enigma in the bottom five , yeah lately the storyline was a bit forced and messed up but it's still better than other mangas .


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 29, 2011)

The complete ToC is out:

Jump #30 (04/07):
ST&RS (New Series, Cover & Lead Color, 54 pg.)
One Piece
Toriko
Beelzebub (Color Page, Results Popularity Contest)
Bakuman
Naruto
Gintama
Reborn!
Kochikame (Color Page, 35th Year Special Project)
Hanasaka Ikkyu
Magico
Sket Dance
Nurarihyon no Mago (Color Page)
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Basket
Inumarudashi
Bleach
Enigma
Sengoku Armors
Meruhen Ouji Grimm

#31:
Looking Glass (Cover & Lead Color, New Series)
ST&RS (Color Page)
Medaka Box (Color Page)
Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 29, 2011)

Bubi said:


> Enigma in the bottom five , yeah lately the storyline was a bit forced and messed up but it's still better than other mangas .



Well, I've read enigma a few days ago, it was pretty awesome. I don't know why that rank


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2011)

Bakuman did pretty good this time around.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 29, 2011)

Burrrrrrrrrreach in the bottom five the past two weeks

I am pleased


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Jun 29, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Burrrrrrrrrreach in the bottom five the past two weeks
> 
> I am pleased


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2011)

This is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Hamooz (Jun 29, 2011)

Well Naruto is slipping also just not as badly as Bleach. Toriko is doing very well lately it's been beating Naruto for a while which is great IMO. And what is Reborn doing so high up there.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 29, 2011)

when will ikyuu be ranked ?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 29, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> when will ikyuu be ranked ?



In a week or two.


----------



## BVB (Jun 29, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> The complete ToC is out:
> 
> Jump #30 (04/07):
> ST&RS (New Series, Cover & Lead Color, 54 pg.)
> ...



hehe


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach at the bottom 5?


Why?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 29, 2011)

Another Glorious week for all of my series. 

Bleach being in the bottom 5 again is just icing on the cake. 



> Medaka Box (Color Page)



THANK YOU BASED SASAKI


----------



## Colderz (Jun 29, 2011)

Which Bleach at the bottom, plus the news of HxH coming back just makes me so happy.


----------



## Syed (Jun 29, 2011)

HunterXHunter coming back? What's the point, Togashi's just gonna randomly go back to haitus again LOL.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Syed said:


> HunterXHunter coming back? What's the point, Togashi's just gonna randomly go back to haitus again LOL.



Not randomly. He's going to do enough chapters for one or two volumes to get some money, then he'll go back to hiatus. That's his style.


----------



## Syed (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Not randomly. He's going to do enough chapters for one or two volumes to get some money, then he'll go back to hiatus. That's his style.



Shitty style. Ideally he should be working on it continuously till he finishes it. Guess he needs to pay the bills or needs pocket change or something.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 29, 2011)

how bad would bleach have to do and for how long in order for it to get canceled? opinions?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 29, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> how bad would bleach have to do and for how long in order for it to get canceled? opinions?



At this point I think once the volume sells start to drop it's all over.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> how bad would bleach have to do and for how long in order for it to get canceled? opinions?



Considering Bleach is a long-established series, being cancelled isn't going to happen so easily. It kinda also depends on the volume sales, and more importantly, the editors would press Kubo to change the story as soon as possible to save its popularity. 

I'm telling you now, the whole Fullbringer thing is going to be rushed to finish since Kubo must realize it's not doing his manga any good right now. 

I suppose the voting readers in japan miss iconic soul society characters and don't like the new ones much. So in before Hitsugaya, Byakuya and Rukia


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 29, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> how bad would bleach have to do and for how long in order for it to get canceled? opinions?



Not going to happen.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach is just too well established to get cancelled.


----------



## Mastic (Jun 29, 2011)

Bleach isnt ever gonna get cancelled unless its stops selling well into 6 figures each volume, which it wont. 

HxH coming back :33 and what teh hell is Medaka doing that low.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 29, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> how bad would bleach have to do and for how long in order for it to get canceled? opinions?



1. Anime would have to end
2. Continue to rank poorly
3. Volume sales would have to drop off enough to cause action

It isn't going anywhere until most if not all of those conditions are met. Even so, another 10 years isn't likely if there are going to be fuck ups this big and if the current fuck up stretches on for too long.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 29, 2011)

bleach appeals to older crowds which spend less time in HSJ then something that appeals to younger readers. bleach is still very good it's just people don't like waiting for arcs to pick up.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 30, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> bleach appeals to older crowds which spend less time in HSJ then something that appeals to younger readers. bleach is still very good it's just people don't like waiting for arcs to pick up.


I didn't quite understand what you're trying to say her. Bleach appeals to the older readers, and not the other two manga who appeal to the kids? I don't really remember Bleach being in the polls that show that a lot of older readers like One Piece and Naruto. So it's the opposite of what you said.

What were you basing your post on anyway?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> What were you basing your post on anyway?



Well, duh, Bleach characters are drawn to look much taller then Naruto and OP's characters. And, just like in real life (older HST people live life in more real life then younger HST readers), Bleach's backgrounds are plainer and more stale.

To blow your mind I can switch the same question around on you. What are YOU basing YOUR post on?!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 30, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Well, duh, Bleach characters are drawn to look much taller then Naruto and OP's characters. And, just like in real life (older HST people live life in more real life then younger HST readers), Bleach's backgrounds are plainer and more stale.
> 
> To blow your mind I can switch the same question around on you. What are YOU basing YOUR post on?!


Well, OP's and Naruto's characters look young and they bring out the little kid out of the aging, old hearts of the adults.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 30, 2011)

Bleach current arc got more of a feel of being another manga than a decline


It's interesting enough to see it that low on the TOC but why care as long as the volume sales are at 100k+ The TOC smells of hot air


----------



## MdB (Jun 30, 2011)

There's a difference between having a slow pace and just being a badly paced piece of shit. Bleach falls in the latter category. And I really don't buy it being catered more towards an adult audience considering the entire manga reeks of forced coolness.


----------



## angieness (Jun 30, 2011)

Just because it's geared towards adults doesn't necessarily mean we all love it to death or anything haha. I used to really like the series but it really should have ended after Rukia got rescued, after that it was all downhill. (and the Rukia arc really should have been like 1/3 of the length) I still read it because it can be entertaining seeing what else Kubo Tite is going to pull out of his ass. The last arc was pretty hilarious, but I don't think that's what Kubo was going for.

So I guess it's geared towards an older audience in the way that anyone over the age of 14 is probably going to be able to see how hilariously bad it's gotten and be amused by that. It's like watching a really cheesy awful movie because it's funny.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 30, 2011)

Unless you see the incredibly subtle imagery of Orihime chewing down a hot dog as counting towards an "adult appeal", there's nothing about Bleach that makes it less childish than its shonen peers. It's a kids manga to the core.



Akatora said:


> Bleach current arc got more of a feel of being another manga than a decline
> 
> 
> It's interesting enough to see it that low on the TOC but why care as long as the volume sales are at 100k+ The TOC smells of hot air



The entertainment industry feeds almost entirely on hot air.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I am expecting Kubo to soon force Hitsugaya or some other SS character into the plot randomly in hopes of increasing sales.

And why is Reborn still that high?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 30, 2011)

Reborn has lots and lots of fangirls


----------



## Colderz (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol Bleach being more adult like. It's just like the rest of the shounens.

Also Bleach will never get dropped because it's too well established. Usually for series to be dropped it has be a relativley a new series, and just not doing well, for example Metallica Metaluca.


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 1, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Lol Bleach being more adult like. It's just like the rest of the shounens.
> 
> Also Bleach will never get dropped because it's too well established. Usually for series to be dropped it has be a relativley a new series, and just not doing well, for example *Metallica Metaluca*.



I actually found myself wondering "whatever happened to that series?" a couple of days ago


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 1, 2011)

Ansem1013 said:


> I actually found myself wondering "whatever happened to that series?" a couple of days ago



it went to cliche shounen hell

also nice tekkon set


----------



## Hariti (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2011)

Who's letting in all these manga with generic as hell artstyles?


----------



## MdB (Jul 5, 2011)

That's the JUMP formula. You can't have anything deviating from the norm, even if it sells hundreds of thousands copies like Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 5, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Who's letting in all these manga with generic as hell artstyles?



If that is all they had that was ready to be serialized at the time it probably factors into it. Plus, this mangaka has had two previous series of moderate popularity so I'd imagine that helped in this case.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 5, 2011)

How do we know when new types of manga are released with out waiting for them to get popular?


----------



## Akatora (Jul 5, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Who's letting in all these manga with generic as hell artstyles?



generic art yeah

generic storys no


the author got a habit of having his main character in tight situations where he keep living on "lies"

Hopefully this one will expan that department rather than simply being another typical I overpower you with greater strength manga

Mx0 was nice to see him beating his opponents with luck,intimidation & wits for the most part


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Bottom 5:

Beelzebub
Reborn
Bleach
Nurarihyon no Mago
Sengoku (End)

I predicted yesterday that Bleach will be second to last, and now it turns out to be true 
Shame that Nura is last...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2011)

>Medaka not bottom 5

All is well in the world.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 6, 2011)

Reborn and Bleach in bottom 5. Justice is served.


----------



## darctrase (Jul 6, 2011)

I almost don't care that Bleach constantly are in the bottom 5, it will never get cancelled anyway.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Cover is Mirror Nation

Mirror Nation
One Piece
Toriko 
Naruto
*Stars (C)*
Sket Dance
Bakuman
*Medaka Box (C)*
Magiko
Gintama
Enigma
Kochikame
Kuroko no Basket
Inumarudashi
Hanasaka Ikkyu
Beelzebub
Reborn
Bleach
Nurarihyon no Mago
*Sengoku Armors (E)*

*Issue 32:*
*Front color: Bleach*
*Color: Mirror Nation, Sket Dance, Takamagahara*

Bleach gets a colorspread next week? Come on, are they trying to ruin the fun?


----------



## BVB (Jul 6, 2011)

beelzebub in bottom5.. not good =/


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2011)

@Edward You forgot to add Bakuman between Sket Dance and Medaka Box.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 6, 2011)

There's nothing here. 

Could somebody re-upload / or link to the picture?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

MrCinos said:


> There's nothing here.
> 
> Could somebody re-upload / or link to the picture?


Here:


Official JUMP Facebook page is now open:


----------



## Blinky (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm surprised Beelzebub is that low.. then again is it going by those videogame chapters ? They kinda sucked.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> >Medaka not bottom 5
> 
> All is well in the world.


Because it has a color page this week


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Because it has a color page this week



And you figured that out all by yourself?

My little Judge Fudge is growing up so fast


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> And you figured that out all by yourself?



Hey, you made the stupid comment to begin with 

Just pointing out the obvious


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 6, 2011)

Bleach getting the front  cover page? What a load of BS, it doesn't deserve it at all right now. It's about to hit rock bottom in a few weeks if this continues, there's no fodder manga to protect it. Unless Hanasaka Ikyuu fails hard, and looking at the ranking right now, it could do just that.

Sengoku Armors ending isn't surprising. 



WhatADrag said:


> I'm surprised Beelzebub is that low.. then again is it going by those videogame chapters ? They kinda sucked.



Actually, it would be based on the chapters where Oga return from his training. 

Guess the people didn't like his entrance or milk time. :/


----------



## Blinky (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wait that was 8 weeks ago ? I thought that was only like a month ago.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh wait that was 8 weeks ago ? I thought that was only like a month ago.



The ranking would be based on his entrance and the beginning of the fight with the demons.

I just took a look and it should be around that area.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2011)

Hauhuauhauhuahauhuaha Bleach


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Hey, you made the stupid comment to begin with



I'm sure you would be the master of all things stupid. Please teach me Fudge-senpai, I want to know how to make my comments even stupider in the future.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bleach for the cover next week? Shocking, maybe they think that's a way they can save it??


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> Bleach for the cover next week? Shocking, maybe they think that's a way they can save it??



Only quality manga get on the Jump cover. Jump apparently recognizes the quality of the current Bleach arc, and viola. 

The only clear, logical explanation here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2011)

Since when hasn't Bleach been getting covers and color pages? Is the low ranking supposed to make a difference? 

Impressionable people here, i tells yah.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 6, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'm sure you would be the master of all things stupid. Please teach me Fudge-senpai, I want to know how to make my comments even stupider in the future.


You're doing a fine job without my help



Deathbringerpt said:


> Since when hasn't Bleach been getting covers and color pages? Is the low ranking supposed to make a difference?
> 
> Impressionable people here, i tells yah.


And every week it's the same people, honestly


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 6, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> You're doing a fine job without my help



Well of course, but I want to learn from the Grandmaster. Like a training arc.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2011)

Bleach is finally where it belongs


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Since when hasn't Bleach been getting covers and color pages? Is the low ranking supposed to make a difference?
> 
> Impressionable people here, i tells yah.


Actually yes. They're trying to raise the rankins with colorspreads. It didn't work for them the last time they tried, though, which was like two months ago? I think.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 6, 2011)

Akira Akatsuki better give me a great color spread like the last one. 

Toriko in 2nd place again. 



Edward Newgate said:


> Actually yes. They're trying to raise the rankins with colorspreads. It didn't work for them the last time they tried, though, which was like two months ago? I think.



One month ago.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 6, 2011)

this has be the lowest ranking for Bleach in I don't know how long


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 6, 2011)

How far back are the rankings for?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

1-2 months IIRC.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 6, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> How far back are the rankings for?


8 weeks or so


----------



## illmatic (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the first 7 chapters are a grace period for new serialized manga


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 6, 2011)

Sket Dance representin' in the top 5


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2011)

The winners of the 7th Golden Future Cup!


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2011)

Wait another golden future cup just happened ? I didn't even hear about that.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2011)

No, I made a mistake. These are only half of the manga that are going to participate.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 9, 2011)

I see, well hopefully something interesting pops up.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 9, 2011)

The other three are supposed to be there as well, but the one who scanned it didn't scan their page.

Doesn't matter, though. The official site will update with info on them soon.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 9, 2011)

Mirror Nation looks interesting enough, though chapter 2 usually tell more than chapter 1 imo


It looks to be more like pretty face so far than mx0 though... which is a little sad imo


----------



## Sferr (Jul 9, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Mirror Nation looks interesting enough, though chapter 2 usually tell more than chapter 1 imo
> 
> 
> It looks to be more like pretty face so far than mx0 though... which is a little sad imo



The main character is almost exactly like Taiga, thought 

Apart from his face, he has the same haircut and very similar personality 

I too want it to be like Mx0 but it's too early to say what this manga will be like. Basing on the first chapter, it could go anywhere and it will take some time to become clear where the manga will go to. I mean, Mx0 itself was very similar to PH in the beginning.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 10, 2011)

Just wanted to share this with you.

Amount of Copies Sold per Volume (Approximately)

1. One Piece - 3,709,677
2. Naruto - 1,973,700
3. Hunter x Hunter -1,864,074
4. Bleach - 1,458,333
5. D.Gray-Man - 952,380
6. Gintama - 891,891
7. Kochikame - 826,589
8. Reborn! - 792,188
9. Bakuman - 625,000
10. Nurarihyon - 562,500
11. Toriko - 486,666
12. Sket Dance - 388,888
13. Beelzebub - 344,444
14. Kuroko - 318,181
15. Medaka - Unknown but probably here
16. Inumaru Dashi - 128,571


----------



## God Movement (Jul 10, 2011)

No surprises there.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 10, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Just wanted to share this with you.
> 
> Amount of Copies Sold per Volume (Approximately)
> 
> ...




Japan alone or worldwide ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 10, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Japan alone or worldwide ?


Japan alone, of course. That's the amount of copies sold per volume for the first month of the release of the volume.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 10, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Japan alone, of course. That's the amount of copies sold per volume for the first month of the release of the volume.




Are we talking the latest volumes or talking the avg for the entire series?


----------



## Volture (Jul 10, 2011)

Latest. Though I believe those statistics are a few weeks old everytime.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 10, 2011)

k


interesting enough, though would have liked to have seen the overall one... oh wait we kinda already got that one for the bigger series last time we had someone post OP is the best selling manga


----------



## Animeblue (Jul 11, 2011)

*Copies printed vs ?08printed 

Shueisha 3,000,000 +500,000 One Piece #57 
Shueisha 1,575,000 +45,000 Naruto #50 
Shueisha 1,450,000 -20,000 Hunter x Hunter #27 
Shueisha 1,200,000 -60,000 Bleach #41 *


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 11, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No surprises there.



I think HxH being so high up is interesting.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2011)

Toriko's seems a little low.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

When a saw a manga about astronauts the last thing I expected was "chosen one" shit


----------



## ZeroZeref (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Just wanted to share this with you.
> 
> Amount of Copies Sold per Volume (Approximately)
> 
> ...



One Piece as always, fodderizes.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Bottom 5:

Reborn
Enigma
Kochikame
Nurarihyon
Kuroko


----------



## rice (Jul 12, 2011)

oh dear not enigma


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

*Jump #32 (18/07):
Bleach (Lead Color)*
Toriko
One Piece
*Bakuman (Cover)*
Naruto
*Harisugawa in Mirror world (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Beelzebub
Gintama
*Tamagahara by Kawai Jyuuzou (Color Page, GFC Entry #1)
Sket Dance (Color Page)*
Hanasaka Ikkyuu
*ST&RS (23 pag.)*
Inumaru Dashi
Magico
Medaka Box
Reborn!
Enigma
Kochikame
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kuroko no Basket

*#33:
Lead Color: Naruto
Color Page: Gintama, Magico, ST&RS
Absent: One Piece*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 12, 2011)

At first I was like "Wow, Bleach isn't in bottom 5", then I remembered it had the lead color 

and smh, Kumagawa Box should be higher


----------



## Hariti (Jul 12, 2011)

Naruto and Gintama color pages
And OP on the break...again?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Edward, you forgot to post the cover page this week


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

The 6 manga that will participate in Golden Future Cup:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 12, 2011)

They all look...interesting to say the least


----------



## Aldric (Jul 12, 2011)

They all look the same

Show some individuality ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The 6 manga that will participate in Golden Future Cup:



They all look rather generic.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 12, 2011)

Great to see Toriko in first (above One Piece) again.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The 6 manga that will participate in Golden Future Cup:


I like the looks of the three on the left page, although Takamagahara interests me because of how simple that image is.

Here are the titles in case anyone was curious, snagged from Fubuki No Fansub.


> 1. Takamagahara -- Kawai Juzo / Issue 32 (Color)
> 2. -SINS- -- Miura Masataka / Issue 33 (Color)
> 3. Tsukimi no Soba -- Ogura Yuuya / Issue 34 (Color)
> 4. Munehagane -- Yashiro Manabu / Issue 35-36 (Color)
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2011)

Its insane how Bleach is 10 years old and has barely progressed at all in the story.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Its insane how Bleach is 10 years old and has barely progressed at all in the story.



Bad pacing and Kubo is probably just making it up as he goes along.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 12, 2011)

*Wolf x Red*

I get it. It's a Hansel and Gretel reference.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Bad pacing and Kubo is probably just making it up as he goes along.



So did Toryiama. Kubo should just stick to drawing and let someone else write for him.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Bad pacing and Kubo is probably just making it up as he goes along.



And he stays gettin' paper. A man one should aspire to be.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

Wolf X Red has somewhat similiar art to Lucifer And The Biscuit Hammer.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

Judging slowly on picture number 1 and 3 look like they could be good manga's. So Toriko has beat OP alot recently? Maybe thats shows I should read it. 

Also is there a place to read online the manga that like for example competes in the golden cup?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> So did Toryiama. Kubo should just stick to drawing and let someone else write for him.



It was enjoyable when Toriyama did it, though. 

With Kubo it lacks style.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> It was enjoyable when Toriyama did it, though.
> 
> *With Kubo it lacks style.*



Or backgrounds... these days I cant remember.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 12, 2011)

Kubo's backgrounds are complete works of art. Don't know what ganja you guys are smoking, but any one of Kubo's backgrounds have the potential to be the next Mona Lisa. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> It was enjoyable when Toriyama did it, though.
> 
> With Kubo it lacks style.



Condom Aizen had style.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Wolf X Red has somewhat similiar art to Lucifer And The Biscuit Hammer.



Really? I don't see the resemblance.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Really? I don't see the resemblance.



Erm LatBH probably wasn't the right choice but it does look like Mizukami Satoshi's style. I mean the demon kid could fight right in Sengoku Youko. You don't see a resemblance ? 

Maybe it's just me but I can definitely see it, especially around the eyes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Erm LatBH probably wasn't the right choice but it does look like Mizukami Satoshi's style. I mean the demon kid could fight right in Sengoku Youko. You don't see a resemblance ?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I can definitely see it, especially around the eyes.



Eh, a main characteristic I find in his work are the eyes. I can look at those and think "Yeah, this is definitely his work". The girl (I would assume is Red) could probably pass by. The Wolf no, though. 

Though now that I think about it, Wolf does kind of resemble Mikazuki.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2011)

I could probably find better images for comparison but I' just do a quick google image to show you what I mean. 





It just strikes me as similar.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 13, 2011)

The Graph

Toriko (pink)
Naruto (blue)
Gintama (gray)
Beelzebub (red)
Bakuman. (brownish darker red)
Sket Dance (black)
Medaka Box (purple)
Katekyou Hitman REBORN! (yellow)
Bleach (orange)
Kuroko no Basuke (lilac)
Nurarihyon no Mago (dark blue)


----------



## Kirito (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow Medaka loves its mountains


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 13, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> The Graph
> 
> Toriko (pink)
> Naruto (blue)
> ...



"This image has been removed or deleted"


----------



## illmatic (Jul 13, 2011)

it could be worse


----------



## Danchou (Jul 15, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Just wanted to share this with you.
> 
> Amount of Copies Sold per Volume (Approximately)
> 
> ...





Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #32 (18/07):
> Bleach (Lead Color)*
> Toriko
> One Piece
> ...


HxH doing well and Toriko beating One Piece in the polls. That's interesting stuff.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 16, 2011)

Ikkyuu, ST&RS, Harisugawa - all three are pretty good new manga in JUMP. I hope they won't get canceled in the near future, though there are few other candidates to be canceled. Now there only 4-5 WSJ manga I don't care about, among which only Enigma and Kuroko no Basket are low enough in rankings.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Toriko beating One Piece?!? GASP!

I wonder if Oda is surprised no one likes his uneventful, dull Fishman Island arc? How do you go from the Whitebeard war to this? Can we officially say time-skips ruined OP, Naruto and Bleach?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 16, 2011)

Toriko isn't exactly special. Beelzebub has beaten One Piece once or twice in the past.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Toriko beating One Piece?!? GASP!
> 
> I wonder if Oda is surprised no one likes his uneventful, dull Fishman Island arc? How do you go from the Whitebeard war to this? Can we officially say time-skips ruined OP, Naruto and Bleach?


First of all, Toriko's beaten One Piece like three times so far. OP is in the second place, it's hardly means that no one likes the arc. Second of all, the arc isn't over yet, and you know what that means? It means that there's a big chance that the people's mind will chance like it always does. It's the first arc, you can't expect it to be on the same level as the climax of the first half


----------



## Stajyun (Jul 16, 2011)

Toriko doing good as always.


----------



## MdB (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh god, someone is criticizing One Piece. How dare you!

Although saying that Oda is just as bad as Kishimoto when One Piece is still in the first arc after the time skip is pretty stupid too (Kubo on the other hand has been a hack for years now, so no comment there).


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2011)

MdB said:


> Oh god, someone is criticizing One Piece. How dare you!
> 
> Although saying that Oda is just as bad as Kishimoto when One Piece is still in the first arc after the time skip is pretty stupid too (Kubo on the other hand has been a hack for years now, so no comment there).


Saying that no one likes the current arc because OP's been ranked 2nd three times since it started is dumb too. All he said "lol OP is second no one likes this arc, and the time skip ruined the manga even thought we're only 30 chapters into the arc", which is completely stupid. It's less about defending OP, and more about commenting on how dumb his post was.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> "lol OP is second no one likes this arc, and the time skip ruined the manga even thought we're only 30 chapters into the arc"



it's kinda amazing that when OP falls to 2nd place the assumption is that everybody hates it, yet when other manga rise to the top 5 it means everybody loves it


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2011)

The Graph (UPDATE)


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Saying that no one likes the current arc because OP's been ranked 2nd three times since it started is dumb too. All he said "lol OP is second no one likes this arc, and the time skip ruined the manga even thought we're only 30 chapters into the arc", which is completely stupid. It's less about defending OP, and more about commenting on how dumb his post was.



It shouldn't take 30 chapters to get an arc good and so what if its the time-skip? A time-skip shouldn't mean slow or bad writing let alone excusing it. Did Dragon Ball need 30 chapters to get good after their 5 year time-skip? No. Did HXH need a slow pacing after its few month time-skip or JJBA? Nope. 

Oda and this new generation of writers just suck at time-skips. They think just because its a new status quo stuff should start all over at a snails pace like its the first chapter or something. It doesn't and shouldn't. That's bad writing. Its pretty much saying, "how can i stretch this out and make it seem like a big deal as much as possible?".

 It must be a WSJ curse that started after the 90s.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Toriko isn't exactly special. Beelzebub has beaten One Piece once or twice in the past.



Has Beelzebub ever been rank number one for four weeks straight like Toriko?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 16, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> It shouldn't take 30 chapters to get an arc good and so what if its the time-skip? A time-skip shouldn't mean slow or bad writing let alone excusing it. Did Dragon Ball need 30 chapters to get good after their 5 year time-skip? No. Did HXH need a slow pacing after its few month time-skip or JJBA? Nope.
> 
> Oda and this new generation of writers just suck at time-skips. They think just because its a new status quo stuff should start all over at a snails pace like its the first chapter or something. It doesn't and shouldn't. That's bad writing. Its pretty much saying, "how can i stretch this out and make it seem like a big deal as much as possible?".
> 
> It must be a WSJ curse that started after the 90s.


Except that pretty much all of One Piece's arc start slow.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 16, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> It shouldn't take 30 chapters to get an arc good and so what if its the time-skip? A time-skip shouldn't mean slow or bad writing let alone excusing it. Did Dragon Ball need 30 chapters to get good after their 5 year time-skip? No. Did HXH need a slow pacing after its few month time-skip or JJBA? Nope.
> 
> Oda and this new generation of writers just suck at time-skips. They think just because its a new status quo stuff should start all over at a snails pace like its the first chapter or something. It doesn't and shouldn't. That's bad writing. Its pretty much saying, "how can i stretch this out and make it seem like a big deal as much as possible?".
> 
> It must be a WSJ curse that started after the 90s.



Only reason why One Piece arcs are slowly paced in the start is because Oda likes to flesh out the characters and the history of the locations, to make the events that follow more meaningful. 

If that's a sign of bad writing for you then I recommend you stick with the straight action manga's.


----------



## MdB (Jul 16, 2011)

I stopped reading after he said slow build up constitutes for bad plotting, which is just too nonsensical to take seriously. 

I hope you never open a book.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 16, 2011)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Has Beelzebub ever been rank number one for four weeks straight like Toriko?



its possible.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 16, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> The Graph (UPDATE)



Wow looks like most series stay pretty steady except Bleach whose drop is huge.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> OP is in the second place, it's hardly means that no one likes the arc.


The thing is, OP has a much bigger established reader base than Toriko. Judging from the volume sales, like... 8 times bigger. Said 8 times bigger reader base didn't bother to muster up enough votes for OP to rank #1.



Twinsen said:


> Only reason why One Piece arcs are slowly paced in the start is because Oda likes to flesh out the characters and the history of the locations, to make the events that follow more meaningful.


Actually, that's the thing. OP spent a lot of time "'fleshing" out characters, and the only thing I got so far was:
- Annoying cry-baby Princess. Really annoying.
- Bland King.
- Underwhelming Princes that got beat up by fish fodder on crack.
- The Straw Hat Pirates, who were supposed to have had a huge power jump from the time skip, got easily caught by said fish fodder on crack too. Wtf?
- Stereotypical evil villains.
- Did I mention the evil fish fodder? They're about as interesting as Naruto fodder, except how the hell did they manage to catch some of the Straw Hat pirates?

Now, I didn't expect the protagonists to get an easy time with everything, but I expected the difficulties to show up After they've entered the second half of the Grand Line, not against some annoying sashimi. :|

In the meantime, Fishman Island, which many readers really looked forward to, was... let's say it, not so impressive. Which is a major bummer. Toriko could have done a better job fleshing out its ginormous-pyramid-that's-actually-just-the-tip-of-a-more-ginormous-underground-castle, and when you think about it a 1km thick waterfall sounds just a little silly, but at least on the moment, it left readers with a "HOLY COW that's Enormous WHoo! Awesome!" feeling.



> I stopped reading after he said slow build up constitutes for bad plotting, which is just too nonsensical to take seriously.


Even a build-up can be very interesting when done right. Toriko's hardly at the climax of an arc, it's at the very beginning too. It even made a filler about apples interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 17, 2011)

DocTerror said:


> Wow looks like most series stay pretty steady except Bleach whose drop is huge.



Dude, the chart is all over the place. There are massive drops everywhere.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 17, 2011)

Mizura said:


> - The Straw Hat Pirates, who were supposed to have had a huge power jump from the time skip, got easily caught by said fish fodder on crack too. Wtf?



Got beat easily?

Zoro cut Hodi up so bad Hodi had to ingest a dangerous amount of pills to just keep going, the guy almost died.

The only reason they were caught is that they were underwater and without oxygen.



> - Did I mention the evil fish fodder? They're about as interesting as Naruto fodder, except how the hell did they manage to catch some of the Straw Hat pirates?



Underwater and no oxygen.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 17, 2011)

Zoro was the only one with no oxygen. The other two got oxygen helmets.

And they're pirates. They're surrounded by water all the time. Are they going to be fodder each time they fall into the water? I'm sure Hodi only personally caught Zoro. What good are the other two if they got caught by mere sashimi? And how come they can't get out of a little cage?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2011)

They are against Fishmen who get 10x stronger underwater. The cage thing is all plot.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2011)

The question is why he needs such plot devices in the first place
It's pretty heavy to repeatedly downplay your own characters


----------



## MdB (Jul 17, 2011)

The way Zoro got captured is plausible, but with Jinbe it's complete bullshit. Period.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 17, 2011)

This here gentlemen, is a perfect example of people judging by appearances. If how you look sucks, then you're not fit to be a main villain


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2011)

God Movement said:


> They are against Fishmen who get 10x stronger underwater. The cage thing is all plot.



Stronger? All they get is being able to move freely underwater without air support. It doesn't increase their strength in the slightest, it just makes their non-fishmen opponents weaker.

And after Sanji straight out RAN under water, I don't see the movement advantage applying against high tier characters.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Stronger? All they get is being able to move freely underwater without air support. It doesn't increase their strength in the slightest, it just makes their non-fishmen opponents weaker.



Their water based abilities are amplified, although you are correct on the human point.



> And after Sanji straight out RAN under water, I don't see the movement advantage applying against high tier characters.



I was referring to the lower tier Straw Hats.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Lower tier Straw Hats are just weaksauce. They're holding Luffy and the entire manga back. They haven't improved much at all just like most of the rookie 9 and ichigo's friends barely improved after their time-skips.  Oda should just go Pokemon on them and have Luffy trade them in for some better more interesting pirates.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And after Sanji straight out RAN under water, I don't see the movement advantage applying against high tier characters.



Because they will still be moving slower than they would on land and fishmen/mermaid are able to move faster than normal in water.

Also they do get stronger, not physically but their technique access grows a lot by being surrounded by water which they use as a weapon.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 17, 2011)

Zaru said:


> The question is why he needs such plot devices in the first place
> It's pretty heavy to repeatedly downplay your own characters


Exactly. I'm not saying it's unrealistic, I'm saying it's underwhelming and not very interesting to read.



jasper222 said:


> This here gentlemen, is a perfect example of people judging by appearances. If how you look sucks, then you're not fit to be a main villain


It's not the looks, it's the fact that they seem to be all brawns and no brains. :| What was the brainiest thing they did so far? Set up a human to take the blame for the Queen's death (only to loudly brag about it now? Smart, real smart)? The rest of the time they were just popping pills, and the "harharhar let's execute everyone on this list" is so "evil just for the sake of being evil" that it's rather lame.



God Movement said:


> I was referring to the lower tier Straw Hats.


If the manga plans to only have Luffy, Zoro and Sanji do anything of worth, then maybe those are the only three that should have come along. You'd think Nami would have something to control "underwater weather" to help her friends (too bad she just ran away) and Usopp would have some underwater gadget, but no.

C'mon, we know that the lower tier Straw Hats aren't That strong, but so weak they can't escape from fodder fish or from a little cage?

The thing is, the "they're penalised because of the environment" excuse can potentially be used Everywhere after they pass the first half of the Grand Line. "They're penalized because they're on an island where it's constantly raining lightning, whereas the villain eats lightning. They're penalized because that island is freakin' cold. They're penalized because it's a dense jungle." Well, didn't they Train to be able to go against the challenges of the New World?


----------



## urca (Jul 18, 2011)

> It shouldn't take 30 chapters to get an arc good and so what if its the time-skip? A time-skip shouldn't mean slow or bad writing let alone excusing it. Did Dragon Ball need 30 chapters to get good after their 5 year time-skip? No. Did HXH need a slow pacing after its few month time-skip or JJBA? Nope.
> 
> Oda and this new generation of writers just suck at time-skips. They think just because its a new status quo stuff should start all over at a snails pace like its the first chapter or something. It doesn't and shouldn't. That's bad writing. Its pretty much saying, "how can i stretch this out and make it seem like a big deal as much as possible?".
> 
> It must be a WSJ curse that started after the 90s.


didnt read dragonball,nor JJBA,but i certainly read HxH,im not sure what do you mean by the few monthes time skip,does it imply to Greed island?or does it imply to York shin city?
because both of them were arleady established,unlike Fishmen island arc which wasnt really established or at the very least wasnt Fully established (since it talks about discrimination,which was only implied by one or two talking baloons by robin if i wasnt mistaken),unlike greed island for example,they went on and on about it at yorkshin city arc as the game of hunters and all and that was the reason why Gon and Killua came into York Shin,so imo it was already established and could go on whenever Togashi liked,the same goes for york shin and Genei Ryodan (when Kurapica mentioned it and said that they'll meet back there and when killua and gon got back to the Whale's island etc) and we had what we expected,we've seen Genei Ryodan,we've seen kurapica,Gon and Killua got into GI.



> Zoro was the only one with no oxygen. The other two got oxygen helmets.
> 
> And they're pirates. They're *surrounded by water all the time*. Are they going to be fodder each time they fall into the water? I'm sure Hodi only personally caught Zoro. What good are the other two if they got caught by mere sashimi? And how come they can't get out of a little cage?


one of them was a devil fruit user and the other is a long ranged fighter,he can get out-numbered easily.
now as for the blanked:
so are you implying that they should develop gills??.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 18, 2011)

> one of them was a devil fruit user and the other is a long ranged fighter,he can get out-numbered easily.


Which is why the remaining should somehow compensate. They're a team, right?



> so are you implying that they should develop gills??


Actually, yes, not gills, but bubbles at least. They have a weather specialist and an inventor on the team. Don't they have anything at all? Things Oda could have thought up:
- Extra bubbles
- Nami has something that creates a temporary water turbulence, confusing the enemy and allowing for emergency water escapes
- Usopp has underwater weapons
- or Usopp has an underwater ink gadget to muddle vision and help escape when in water
- or Usopp has some other underwater swimming and breathing device
- Usopp had that plant thingy right? How about some seaweed plant to help out underwater?
- Zap guns?

If I can think this up, so can Oda.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)

Issue 33!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 20, 2011)

Let me fix that for you illmatic


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)

Jump #33 (25/07):
*Naruto (Cover & Lead Color)*
Toriko
Sket Dance
Bakuman
Reborn!
*Gintama (Color Page)*
ST&RS
Beelzebub
*-SINS- (Color Page, GFC Entry #2, 47 pg.)*
Inumaru Dashi
*Magico (Color Page)*
*Harisugawa in Mirror world (23 pg.)*
*Chou Nouryokusha Psychic no Sainan (One Shot by Asou Shuichi)*
Bleach
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Hanasaka Ikkyuu
*One Piece (Absent)*

*#34:*
*Kochikame (Lead Color)*
*CP: Bakuman, Kuroko no Basket, Tsukimi no Soba (GFC Entry #3)*


----------



## Sito (Jul 20, 2011)

Cover looks pretty cool.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 20, 2011)

Reborn in the top 5?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)

Hanasaka Ikkyuu took a tumble in its what 3rd ranking


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty neat cover.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 20, 2011)

St&RS is doing quite well, hopefully it'lll continue doing well so that other a-typical shounen may get a chance.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 20, 2011)

One Piece is absent which makes Toriko #1 once again.

Sket Dance is also been usually high for a bit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 20, 2011)

Reborn higher than something? What?


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> St&RS is doing quite well, hopefully it'lll continue doing well so that other a-typical shounen may get a chance.


ST&RS isn't ranked yet, new manga ranks since its 8th chapter.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

Sito said:


> Cover looks pretty cool.





KLoWn said:


> Pretty neat cover.



This^ 

It looks amazing



Edward Newgate said:


> Reborn in the top 5?





Hatifnatten said:


> Reborn higher than something? What?



What's wrong with reborn? (Just curious)


----------



## MdB (Jul 20, 2011)

That's like asking what's wrong with Bleach.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

MdB said:


> That's like asking what's wrong with Bleach.



Really? 

I'm familiar with Bleach and it's flaws, but reborn didn't strike me as bad..

Though then that's probably because I'm only at chapter 243 atm.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 20, 2011)

It gets pretty bad come the Future Arc, which you should be in by now.


----------



## MdB (Jul 20, 2011)

At this point it's exactly like Bleach, only with more pointless dialogue.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

God Movement said:


> It gets pretty bad come the Future Arc, which you should be in by now.



I see.

And yes, 
*Spoiler*: _Just to be safe_ 



I'm right at the start of the battle vs Byakuran and his subordinates.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah. That's when it becomes painfully bad.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 20, 2011)

I honestly liked Reborn at first, then I dropped it when they got the Vongola Gear. It just spelled out bad to me. I was already disappointed when Gokudera discarded the dynamites for the Box Weapons.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Yeah. That's when it becomes painfully bad.



Oh >.<



Kirito said:


> I honestly liked Reborn at first, then I dropped it when they got the Vongola Gear. It just spelled out bad to me. I was already disappointed when Gokudera discarded the dynamites for the Box Weapons.



Yeah. I agree some of the things that happen/pop up reek of ***pull, but it never bothered me as much in reborn somehow.

In Bleach it did bother me though.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 20, 2011)

Once there were _even more_ Funeral Wreaths in the Future Arc that was my breaking point.



MdB said:


> At this point it's exactly like Bleach, only with more pointless dialogue.



And actual backgrounds.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

Gallant said:


> Once there were _even more_ Funeral Wreaths in the Future Arc that was my breaking point.



Yeah.. I do see where you're coming from now.

But reborn isn't ruined for me, yet.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

I just couldn't get into KHR for some reason.


----------



## angieness (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope Hanasaka Ikkyuu manages to climb up, I've been enjoying it.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 20, 2011)

I liked the  Ikkyuu, it was a classic. The fact that the cute, upbeat, non-violent witty kid turned into an emo teenager doesn't sit well with me, to be honest.  It's like Mickey Mouse or Popeye turning into Batman.


----------



## angieness (Jul 20, 2011)

We must not be reading the same manga haha Ikkyuu is a cheerful witty kid, I don't understand how he's emo. 

that was already behind Byakuya
that was already behind Byakuya
that was already behind Byakuya

unless the word emo went from meaning one who sits around moping and feeling sorry for themselves while wearing tight jeans and thick glasses to something else. He's a bit older than the original Ikkyuu but definitely not emo. If you haven't read beyond the first chapter it's a fun little read even if it's not terribly original.


----------



## Mastic (Jul 20, 2011)

Why the fuck is Medaka back in bottom 5?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jul 21, 2011)

Because it doesn't have enough fanservice.


----------



## Gene (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, the current arc in Medaka Box is pretty meh too. I mean really, a scavenger hunt?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 22, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Why the fuck is Medaka back in bottom 5?



Japan doesn't know quality. Kumagawa Box should always be in the top 5.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2011)

Medaka yo-yo  up and down, nothing new. The list was so short anyway, despite being in the B5. It was still 3 spots away from being in the top 5.  



Gene said:


> Yeah, the current arc in Medaka Box is pretty meh too. I mean really, a scavenger hunt?



The Scavenger hunt arc haven't even been ranked yet. This chapter would be based around the beginning of it, not during it.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2011)

Medaka is pretty much the perpetual yo-yo in rank series

Just when you think it is situated in bottom 5 it yo-yo up to the middle or better


----------



## HolyDemon (Jul 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Japan doesn't know quality. Kumagawa Box should always be in the top 5.



Medaka box doesn't really have a main plot, it's more like a gag manga with silly randomness that's thrown everywhere and somehow stitched into something akin to plot. 

Gag manga has never in the spotlight of jump, and Medaka isn't really the best in random jokes; Beelzebub, Gintama and Sket-dance do it much better.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 22, 2011)

angieness said:


> We must not be reading the same manga haha Ikkyuu is a cheerful witty kid, I don't understand how he's emo.


It depends on one's definition of emo. Sasuke does not wear tight jeans or thick glasses, but he's pretty much emo.

I think You have never watched the original Ikkyuu. The original Ikkyuu is like this: ^__^ . Not like this: >: ( or >: ) He's on the level of kid-friendliness of Mickey Mouse and co. (much more smart and interesting, of course).

The original Ikkyuu is a sweet hardworking kid whose wits sometimes get him into trouble, but he always readily accepts his master's scolding and learn life lessons from them. This Ikkyuu is a bit like Naruto. "Look at me! I'm a tough guy, you can't beat me har har! (don't mind me, I'm acting tough to cover up for my insecurities)"


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 22, 2011)

angieness said:


> We must not be reading the same manga haha Ikkyuu is a cheerful witty kid, I don't understand how he's emo.


Agreed. JUMP's Ikkyuu has nothing to do with emo.


----------



## Gene (Jul 22, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> The Scavenger hunt arc haven't even been ranked yet. This chapter would be based around the beginning of it, not during it.


I was just commenting on it in general.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 22, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> Medaka box doesn't really have a main plot, it's more like a gag manga with silly randomness that's thrown everywhere and somehow stitched into something akin to plot.
> 
> Gag manga has never in the spotlight of jump, and Medaka isn't really the best in random jokes; Beelzebub, Gintama and Sket-dance do it much better.



Kumagawa Box is a top notch quality manga. Only those enlightened can understand this


----------



## Mastic (Jul 22, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Kumagawa Box is a top notch quality manga. Only those enlightened can understand this



Dem bitches dont know.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2011)

> *Bottom 5:*
> Nurarihyon no Mago
> Bleach
> Reborn!
> ...



**


----------



## Danchou (Jul 27, 2011)

Bleach and Reborn in the bottom 5. I like. 

And nice to see the return of HxH comes with color pages.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I guess that's it for Ikkyu.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well I guess that's it for Ikkyu.



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

*Jump #34 (01/08):*
*Kochikame (Cover & Lead Color)*
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Harisugawa in Mirror World
*Bakuman (Color Page)*
ST&RS
Beelzebub
*Tsukimi no Soba (Color Page, GFC Entry #3, 47 pg.)*
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)*
Sket Dance
Gintama
Inumaru Dashi 
Nurarihyon no Mago
Enigma
Medaka Box
Reborn!
Bleach
Magico
Hanasaka Ikkyuu

*#35-36:*
*One Piece (Lead Color)*
*CP: Hunter x Hunter, Kochikame, Munehagane (GFC Entry #4)*


----------



## Hariti (Jul 27, 2011)

Bleach and Reborn back in the bottom 5...The world is in balance once again.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #34 (01/08):*
> *Kochikame (Cover & Lead Color)*
> One Piece
> Naruto
> ...



Whoa, didn't expect Magico to hit straight bottom so fast. Other then that, Medaka needs to get out of the bottom 5.


----------



## Koori (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG, Toriko is 3rd!! The series is going dowhill...! 

































(mode irony off)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

Btw, next week is a double issue. So no JUMP the week after the next.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2011)

Ouch, Ikkyuu and Magico didn't fair so well that round. While I do like them I could see where those votes are coming from after getting a couple more chapters into them. Magico looses some of that innocent charm and Ikkyuu probably doesn't pack enough fighting in. Although they did get that girl now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2011)

Medaka in bottom 5. 

This mistake needs to be rectified. 

Also, obligatory "bleach in bottom five hurf durf" response.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Medaka in bottom 5.
> 
> This mistake needs to be rectified.
> 
> Also, obligatory "bleach in bottom five hurf durf" response.


"Bottom 3" sounds better.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> "Bottom 3" sounds better.



Well, I'm looking at the bright side of things. 

If Bleach were a fine ass woman, I'd want her on bottom.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

i thought harisugawa wouldn't survive in here


----------



## Gallant (Jul 27, 2011)

Another interesting week. Ikkyu is as good as gone now. Anything else that doesn't want to join it next cancellation round should be staying the hell away from the 2nd to last spot.

Also Medaka better get itself up a spot or two at least. 



Kirito said:


> i thought harisugawa wouldn't survive in here



It isn't ranked yet.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

Gallant said:


> It isn't ranked yet.



So what's it doing up there in the TOC? First chapter?

Forgive me for being an idiot.


----------



## Gallant (Jul 27, 2011)

Kirito said:


> So what's it doing up there in the TOC? First chapter?
> 
> Forgive me for being an idiot.



The editors just randomly place a new series in the ToC for the first batch of chapters until they have all the postcards counted for those chapters. After the 8th chapter or so is when it will be properly ranked corresponding to the number of votes it got.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 27, 2011)

3 chapters until ST&RS is ranked, and 4 chapters until Harisugawa is ranked.


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2011)

One Piece and Toriko are doing again good, Nurarihyon no Mago seems to go good as well.


Kumagawa Box isn't doing well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

> It looks like there is a rumor that one of series from Shueisha's weekly magazine will be moved to Jump SQ; I don't think one of series from seinen magazine will be move to shonen magazine, so I think Shueisha's weekly magazine will be Shonen Jump. People are saying that Bleach, Reborn, and Nurarihyon are strong candidate for moving to Jump SQ.


From Mangahelpers.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah I heard about that, it won't be Bleach or Reborn. Mago seems the likely candidate and it can actually benefit from a monthly release than a weekly one given the content of the manga and the fact that it seems more popular with the older crowd.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2011)

It would definitely do Bleach and KHR some good. Or maybe not, look at what happened with DGM.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

It would also help the mangaka clear a little bit his schedule from hell. So I hope it's Nura as well.

I can't imagine what will happen to Bleach in a monthly magazine  it would lost some of the readers, though.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 30, 2011)

Bleach's pacing in a monthly release

That's a scary thought


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

30-35 pages of... hmmm, I don't even want to think about it


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2011)

30-35 pages of no backgrounds and feet


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

Bleach monthly.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 30, 2011)

Better yet, Bleach as a bi-monthly


----------



## Syed (Jul 30, 2011)

Hoping it's Bleach. It may do the pacing some good if Kubo is given time to structure his arcs better as he's done in the current arc.


----------



## MdB (Jul 30, 2011)

His story structure is still atrocious. It shouldn't be normal to complete a chapter in roughly a minute on a consistent basis. Although for Bleach to be shifted to a monthly magazine sounds even more terrifying.

Nurarihyon no Mago seems to be only one who can benefit from a monthly release. Maybe it can even rekindle my interest.


----------



## Sito (Jul 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Better yet, Bleach as a bi-monthly



Then it would never get anywhere with its pacing


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 30, 2011)

Bleach should go at the same pace as Berserk.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 30, 2011)

One Piece at #1 no surprises there, Toriko at #3, It needs to keep this up and stay in the top 3 where it belongs .

Bleach should stay weekly are the plot will be ridiculously slow.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 30, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bleach should go at the same pace as Berserk.



Berserk started around the time I was born and will probably end with the death or health issues of the author.
If Bleach is anything like that, it will outlast me


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

Ten more years of Bleach.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 30, 2011)

In a way i'd be curious to see how bleach would be monthly
for kubo to have to focus his attension on a chapter climax that'll be far more pages between.

Still rather see Bleach staying in Jump but Kubo doing another series eventually monthly


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 30, 2011)

Move Reborn for all I Care.it had to be Reborn,
i brought a issue from Jumo in london last week,theres a one shot that looks promising


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)

Move Hiatus x Hiatus to SQ


----------



## Syed (Jul 30, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Move Hiatus x Hiatus to SQ



Won't happen. WSJ has a hard on for Togashi.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 30, 2011)

So which monthly series is it that ends to make room?


----------



## Mizura (Jul 31, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ouch, Ikkyuu and Magico didn't fair so well that round. While I do like them I could see where those votes are coming from after getting a couple more chapters into them. Magico looses some of that innocent charm and Ikkyuu probably doesn't pack enough fighting in. Although they did get that girl now.


I'm not too surprised, I think.

Magico has likeable protagonists, but it doesn't really feel as though the story is getting anywhere. It is a solid manga, but it's in a genre with a lot of competition, with said competition having a much more established fanbase than it has, and more elaborate worlds.

I don't think the problem with Ikkyuu is about fighting. x) I'm one of those Asians that grew up with the original Ikkyuu, and basically the manga is taking a childhood classic and trying to stuff it into a Shounen formula. I don't think I'm the only one who wasn't too thrilled with the attempt.

Since most of you did not grow up watching the original Ikkyuu, the feeling is basically the same as finding out that Powerpuff Girls has been adapted into a Shoujo Magical Girls anime. A rather cliched one. With romance. Yeah, not a  moment, but a    moment.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jul 31, 2011)

Mizura said:


> Since most of you did not grow up watching the original Ikkyuu, the feeling is basically the same as finding out that Powerpuff Girls has been adapted into a Shoujo Magical Girls anime. A rather cliched one. With romance. Yeah, not a  moment, but a    moment.


I think we ALL had that feel with Powerpuff Girls Z


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 31, 2011)

Bleach as a monthly release would be as interesting as watching grass grow, if it isn't already.


----------



## Mizura (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Grass grows faster, though.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 31, 2011)

Touche.

10char


----------



## angieness (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm generally cool with remakes/reboots as long as I find them entertaining. Look no further than Judge Fudge's sig



I grew up with Thundercats but boy that new cartoon is lovely. I've also enjoyed the various Ninja Turtle reboots (aside from that live action one).


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 31, 2011)

^

Wrong thread, bro.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 1, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Bleach as a monthly release would be as interesting as watching grass grow, if it isn't already.




Bamboo is a grass sort, some places it can grow 1 meter a day you know...

so more than 4 cm an hour


----------



## angieness (Aug 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> Wrong thread, bro.



was referring to the discussion on Ikkyuu and people disliking reboots of things they grew up with, thus the reference to the new Thundercats cartoon.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 2, 2011)

Top-Selling Manga in Japan by Volume from November 22, 2010 to May 22, 2011
TOP 100

*1　3,133,092　11/02　ONE PIECE　61 
*2　2,698,663　11/05　ONE PIECE　62 
*3　1,178,643　10/12　NARUTO​　54 
*4　1,120,177　11/03　Kimi ni Todoke　13 
*5　1,113,444　10/11　FMA　27 
*6　*,997,927　11/04　NARUTO​ 55 
*7　*,981,451　10/12　Nodame Cantabile　25 
*8　*,942,762　10/12 Saint Onii-san　6 
*9　*,822,941　10/12　BLEACH 48 
10　*,791,207　10/12　Shingeki no kyojin　3 
11　*,646,700　11/04　BLEACH 49 
12　*,629,164　11/04　Shingeki no kyojin　4 
13　*,605,915　10/03　Shingeki no kyojin　1 
14　*,604,485　10/11　ONE PIECE　60 
15　*,593,878　10/11　Yotsuba&!　1​0 
16　*,587,565　10/07　Shingeki no kyojin　2 
17　*,586,726　10/12　Bakuman　11 
18　*,559,916　11/02　Kuroshitsuj​i　11 
19　*,557,236　10/11　REAL　10 
20　*,553,245　10/11　Sangatsu no Lion　5 
21　*,526,693　11/02　D?tective Conan　71 
22　*,526,455　10/12　D.Gray-man　​21 
23　*,523,572　11/02　FAIRY TAIL　25 
24　*,523,046　10/03　Bakuman　12 
25　*,498,420　10/12　Gintama　37 
26　*,467,044　11/02　Gintama　38 
27　*,464,780　10/12　FAIRY TAIL　24 
28　*,464,048　11/04　Gintama　39 
29　*,462,581　10/12　REBORN!　32 
30　*,447,807　11/03　Ookiku Furikabutte　16 
31　*,425,186　11/05　Thermae Romae　III 
32　*,424,355　11/03　REBORN!　33 
33　*,408,911　10/08　ONE PIECE　59 
34　*,391,314　11/04　Ouran High School Host Club　18 
35　*,388,844　11/04　FAIRY TAIL　26 
36　*,381,424　11/05　REBORN!　34 
37　*,380,967　97/12　ONE PIECE　1 
38　*,372,194　11/03　Moyashimon　​10 
39　*,370,566　11/03　???HOLiC　19​ 
40　*,361,740　98/04　ONE PIECE　2 
41　*,358,302　11/02　Kyō, Koi wo Hajimemasu　11 
42　*,357,679　10/11　Soul Eater　18 
43　*,356,021　10/12　Strobe Edge　10 
44　*,354,777　10/12　Nurarihyon no Mago　14 
45　*,350,238　98/06　ONE PIECE　3 
46　*,345,097　10/06　ONE PIECE　58 
47　*,340,851　11/02　Ahiru no Sora　30 
48　*,336,091　98/08　ONE PIECE　4 
49　*,333,209　98/10　ONE PIECE　5 
50　*,328,300　10/12　Toriko　12 
*51　*,325,640　11/02　Aru majutsu no index　6
*52　*,324,082　98/12　ONE PIECE　6
*53　*,323,695　11/01　GANTZ　30
*54　*,320,436　99/03　ONE PIECE　7
*55　*,319,271　11/03　Shin tenis no ōji-sama　5
*56　*,317,807　11/03　Natsume yūjin-chō　11
*57　*,317,327　99/04　ONE PIECE　8
*58　*,314,643　11/03　Nurari hi ~yon no mago　15
*59　*,312,984　99/07　ONE PIECE　9
*60　*,311,659　99/10　ONE PIECE　10
*61　*,311,372　11/03　Soul Eater　19
*62　*,307,980　11/04　GANTZ　31
*63　*,306,523　11/01　GIANT KILLING　18
*64　*,303,320　99/12　ONE PIECE　11
*65　*,299,294　00/02　ONE PIECE　12
*66　*,298,907　11/03　Toriko　13
*67　*,296,744　10/03　ONE PIECE　57
*68　*,295,718　11/04　Ahiru no sora　31
*69　*,294,912　11/01　Suki tte ii na yo　6
*70　*,294,677　00/04　ONE PIECE　13
*71　*,294,671　11/05　Nurari hi ~yon no mago　16
*72　*,293,735　10/12　Ao no exorcist　5
*73　*,292,725　00/12　ONE PIECE　16
*74　*,292,697　00/09　ONE PIECE　15
*75　*,292,312　00/07　ONE PIECE　14
*76　*,291,847　01/04　ONE PIECE　18
*77　*,290,862　11/04　Toriko　14
*78　*,287,888　01/01　ONE PIECE　17
*79　*,285,194　09/12　ONE PIECE　56
*80　*,284,645　11/04　GIANT KILLING　19
*81　*,283,664　10/12　Chihayafur​u　11
*82　*,283,084　11/02　Kekkaishi　​33
*83　*,282,642　01/06　ONE PIECE　19
*84　*,282,567　08/09　ONE PIECE　51
*85　*,281,941　08/12　ONE PIECE　52
*86　*,280,944　09/03　ONE PIECE　53
*87　*,279,459　01/08　ONE PIECE　20
*88　*,279,148　09/09　ONE PIECE　55
*89　*,273,702　11/02　Skip Beat!　27
*90　*,273,512　09/06　ONE PIECE　54
*91　*,272,386　01/11　ONE PIECE　21
*92　*,272,095　11/04　Ao no exorcist　6
*93　*,271,469　08/06　ONE PIECE　50
*94　*,271,215　10/12　Ace no Diamond　24
*95　*,270,887　02/01　ONE PIECE　22
*96　*,270,833　02/04　ONE PIECE　23
*97　*,268,964　10/11　D?tective Conan　70
*98　*,267,810　02/08　ONE PIECE　25
*99　*,266,410　02/07　ONE PIECE　24
100　*,265,952　08/03　ONE PIECE　49


----------



## Blinky (Aug 2, 2011)

So there was a drop in sales for volume 4 of shingeki ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 2, 2011)

Hm, I guess so.

Shingeki's 5 volumes sold 5.5 million copies.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Bamboo is a grass sort, some places it can grow 1 meter a day you know...
> 
> so more than 4 cm an hour



So you're saying watching bamboo is interesting?


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> So you're saying watching bamboo is interesting?



      .


----------



## Akatora (Aug 2, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> So you're saying watching bamboo is interesting?



Sure

It's for how long that's the triggy part 
Could also be intersting if you plan to use it for food 




anything could potentially be interesting.
Was interesting watching a mosquito drill through my skin last year for instance (such a rare occation(I admit the best part was blowing at it while it was stuck with it's trunk in my arm, squashing it and noting It didn't leave a mosquito bite, which i've been without for 10+ years )


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 2, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> 15　*,593,878　10/11　Yotsuba&!　1​0


----------



## Mastic (Aug 2, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> 42　*,357,679　10/11　Soul Eater　18
> *61　*,311,372　11/03　Soul Eater　19


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 2, 2011)

ichigo's hair looks blue these days.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 2, 2011)

I noticed that too


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 2, 2011)

He must have been eating well too, he's put on a few more pounds of muscle.


----------



## Stajyun (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't see ichigo in that pic,Oh you guys


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2011)

Stajyun said:


> I don't see ichigo in that pic


----------



## Stajyun (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol i know.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2011)

Bleach decided that the Big 3 was too mainstream, so it joined the Bottom 3.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2011)

Didn't you hear? Bleach is being moved to Ultra Jump for dark and deep themes.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Didn't you hear? Bleach is being moved to Ultra Jump for dark and deep themes.



Bleach is just too MATURE for the SJ readers.

Which is fine, the only people who need to enjoy Bleach are the ones with exquisite taste.


----------



## Syed (Aug 3, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Bleach is just too MATURE for the SJ readers.
> 
> Which is fine, the only people who need to enjoy Bleach are the ones with exquisite taste.



Indeed. Some people just can't understand the genius behind Bleach.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 3, 2011)

Finally Ichigo can tap that Orihime ass.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 3, 2011)

When do the rankings usually come out?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> When do the rankings usually come out?


They should've been out by now. I guess T is too busy? If he won't post them, Ohana will.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor Ichigo.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

The Big 3 owning this week's jump


----------



## Kirito (Aug 3, 2011)

... does that mean Toriko is gonna get their own subsection now?


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2011)

It will later im guessing

im talking about the original big 3 >.>


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2011)

Kirito said:


> ... does that mean Toriko is gonna get their own subsection now?



because it appeared on a cover of Jump?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

2 covers


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2011)

3 if you count the bukkake cover 

Edit: Oh wait that was just a spread. nevermind me


----------



## Mizura (Aug 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> TOP 100
> 
> *3　1,178,643　10/12　NARUTO​　54
> *6　*,997,927　11/04　NARUTO​ 55


Why are there only 2 Naruto volumes on there?  I'm pretty sure that more than 2 volumes come out during a year, and surely a few more could have made it into the Top 100, no? Or were volumes 53 and 52 particularly bad? (which were they again?)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

*Jump #35-36 (08/08):*
*Rufy, Naruto & Toriko (Cover)*
*One Piece (Lead Color)*
Toriko 
Bakuman 
Naruto 
Gintama
*Hunter x Hunter (Color Page)*
ST&RS
Harisugawa in Mirror world
*Munehagane (Color Page, GFC Entry #4, 47 pg.)*
*Kochikame (Color Page)*
Reborn!
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Inumaru Dashi 
Beelzebub
Kuroko no Basket
Enigma
Bleach
Magico
Nurarihyon no Mago
Hanasaka Ikkyuu

*#37:*
*Bleach (Lead Color)*
*CP: Gintama, ST&RS, Hungry Joker (GFC Entry #5)*


----------



## Stajyun (Aug 3, 2011)

Am a little worried about magico, but other than that everything looks good.


----------



## Twinsen (Aug 3, 2011)

Reborn no longer in top 10, things are starting to get better. And mandatory lolbleach.

Toriko #2 again 

#37. When will they realize that they can give all the leads they want to Bleach but it wont get any more sales?


----------



## BVB (Aug 3, 2011)

Isn't Toriko #1, as everyone with color pages isn't in the ranking?

mandatory lolbleach 

magico =/
kumagawa box mid-table


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Sales for Bleach will pick up again when Kubo figures out that he isn't doing himself any favours excluding Soul Society from the current arc.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe the readers will realize how pointless the current arc is and keep giving Bleach bad rankings for it


----------



## valerian (Aug 3, 2011)

They should replace the Bleach section with Toriko.


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 3, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Reborn no longer in top 10, things are starting to get better. And mandatory lolbleach.
> 
> Toriko #2 again
> 
> *#37. When will they realize that they can give all the leads they want to Bleach but it wont get any more sales?*



Who knows~ I guess the editors just like Kubo's color pages when he does them right....but the lead color in issue #37 probably as to do with it being the real anniversary week of Bleach.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 3, 2011)

Bleach just has too much ART for Japan to handle. it's okay, not everyone's body can be ready for Kubo's genius.


----------



## MdB (Aug 3, 2011)

The big three suddenly became a lot better.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 3, 2011)

Twinsen said:


> Reborn no longer in top 10, things are starting to get better. And mandatory lolbleach.
> 
> Toriko #2 again
> 
> #37. When will they realize that they can give all the leads they want to Bleach but it wont get any more sales?




Well have other series had an entire chapter in color?

Who knows maybe well get that as a 10 year present


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 3, 2011)

Bleach's ranking will probably go back up since at least one Shinigami is back in the plot.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmm bleach gets lead colour next issue...Are they trying to save it or is it just a special occasion?

EDIT: Just read the chapter, I guess that occasion is special enough


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 3, 2011)

It's to celebrate the 10th Anniversary of the manga and yeah just like you said


----------



## geG (Aug 3, 2011)

Mizura said:


> Why are there only 2 Naruto volumes on there?  I'm pretty sure that more than 2 volumes come out during a year, and surely a few more could have made it into the Top 100, no? Or were volumes 53 and 52 particularly bad? (which were they again?)



Those numbers only cover 6 months (November 22, 2010 - May 22, 2011) so yeah, 54 and 55 were the only volumes released during that time


----------



## Mizura (Aug 3, 2011)

Aaah, true. Still, shouldn't there be lingering sales of older volumes? I mean, even Toriko, Gintama, and heck Fairy Tail managed to get 3 volumes up there. Naruto volumes 54 and 55 scored pretty high, it's strange that volume 53 isn't in there as well.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 4, 2011)

Bleach sells a lot more volumes than Toriko...


----------



## Stajyun (Aug 4, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Bleach sells a lot more volumes than Toriko...



So. That doesn't hide the fact that it sucks.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 4, 2011)

taste is subjective. sales & profits not so much


----------



## Furious George (Aug 4, 2011)

I usually don't like the Shounen Jump covers (they're too busy for me) but this one was especially awesome.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2011)

Pretty nice cover though i like the second page way better than the actual cover with Luffy, Naruto and the Toriko main character

The other page doesn't have all those comercials that make it look like a mess


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 4, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Pretty nice cover though i like the second page way better than the actual cover with Luffy, Naruto and the Toriko main character
> 
> The other page doesn't have all those comercials that make it look like a mess



That's usually how it goes with Jump covers really.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 4, 2011)

Official new HST in dat cover is offiicial


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 4, 2011)

lol at gintoki jones XD


----------



## Akatora (Aug 4, 2011)

Ichigo's expression there give me the fun impression that the gold chain triggered the rolling rock the Bakuman cast is running from


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 5, 2011)

Next week comes out the new issue of JUMP Next, and it will have:

- New one shot by Yūsei Matsui, the mangaka of Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro (gag one shot).
- New one shot by Kōhei Horikoshi, the mangaka of Ōmagadoki Dōbutsuen.
- The final chapter of Hokenshitsu no Shinigami with 46 pages.
- Special chapters for: Magico, Enigma, St&rs, Kagami no Kuni, Ikkyū and Medaka Box.

As well as 11 new one shots by new mangaka.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)

GUYS I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2011)

Zaru said:


> GUYS I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING



110% proven     .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 5, 2011)

More proof that Ichigo doesn't belong there


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)

Ichigo needs some scars to get back into business.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2011)

looking over the cover inumarudashi in some sort of bondage wear 

The one on the right of Medaka


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 5, 2011)

Gintoki's greed face is glorious


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 5, 2011)

Zaru said:


> GUYS I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING


----------



## Kirito (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)

Didn't know Nura was selling that well.

Lol at Saint young men


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 5, 2011)

Deadman Wonderland	age: Unknown
lol

Nice to see Vagabond there. Not nice to see Fairy Tail outselling Bleach


----------



## Kirito (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought Akira Amano was a woman?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)

To put it differently, only a woman would draw like that


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2011)

Thermae Romae at 36th place


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 5, 2011)

Kimi ni Todoke's mangaka at number 3


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Kimi ni Todoke's mangaka at number 3



Weird I never even heard of that manga.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Weird I never even heard of that manga.



It's shoujo, why WOULD you hear from it?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah right Shoujo, no wonder.


----------



## NinnjaHero (Aug 5, 2011)

One Piece rules, Bleach is getting surpassed though its not a surprise since Kubo started trolling amazingly.

Even though they are not all WSJ can u help me a little
Guys currently I read One Piece,Naruto,Bleach,Hajjime no Ippo,have to keep up with Vinland Saga and HUnter X Hunter,I read Veritas(manhwa),will read Tenjou tenge(watched anime).I read Prince of tennis, I read New PoT.I read that wolf guy wolfen crest.I read Pokemon for 30+ chapters but its kinda long and I played games so i can't motivate myself.
I really like/d this series but my favorite goes 1.One Piece
                                                             2.Digimon Adventure V-Tamer 01 Manga(this was uber coooool)
                                                             3.Veritas/Prince of tennis


Any series to recommend to me, I love anime,games,RPG's etc so any suggestions?Is fairy tail,toriko,belzeebub,gintama etc any good?Any underrated series that u love?
If the manga is popular it doesn't mean that it will be good,same thing with games, I loved some games that had 4.0/10 and were perfect for me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 5, 2011)

NinnjaHero said:


> One Piece rules, Bleach is getting surpassed though its not a surprise since Kubo started trolling amazingly.
> 
> Even though they are not all WSJ can u help me a little
> Guys currently I read One Piece,Naruto,Bleach,Hajjime no Ippo,have to keep up with Vinland Saga and HUnter X Hunter,I read Veritas(manhwa),will read Tenjou tenge(watched anime).I read Pokemon for 30+ chapters but its kinda long and I played games so i can't motivate myself.
> ...



If One Piece is your favorite you'll like Toriko since it's basically just like One Piece. Just not as good, and Fairy Tail is alright. I personally love Beezlebub, but it's a hit or miss series. I don't know anything about Gintama.


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2011)

Read generally for now these series, Toriko, Rave Master, Gintama, Samurai Deeper Kyo, Shin Angyo Onshi, Blade of Immortal and Flame of Recca.


Toriko, Blade of Immortal and Gintama are ongoing series from the list i said.


Just to know.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't think Toriko is very like One Piece.


----------



## convict (Aug 5, 2011)

I have to agree; to all One Piece lovers, I wholeheartedly recommend Toriko. I also recommend Fairy Tail, it is quite fun but there will be MAJOR trolling. If you prepare yourself you will enjoy it.


----------



## NinnjaHero (Aug 5, 2011)

Blade said:


> Read generally for now these series, Toriko, Rave Master, Gintama, Samurai Deeper Kyo, Shin Angyo Onshi, Blade of Immortal and Flame of Recca.
> 
> 
> Toriko, Blade of Immortal and Gintama are ongoing series from the list i said.
> ...


Watched Anime Rave Master a little and it seemed nice,watched Flame Recca and didn't finish it although i have all episodes/I will try those series





convict said:


> I have to agree; to all One Piece lovers, I wholeheartedly recommend Toriko. I also recommend Fairy Tail, it is quite fun but there will be MAJOR trolling. If you prepare yourself you will enjoy it.




Well I kinda read a little trough Fairy tail and I noticed that power lvls inflation trolling thing is kinda weird XD(I would say Bleach or Naruto style, but I like both series so it wont be a problem and Fairy Tail looks similar to One Piece,character wise ofc


----------



## convict (Aug 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Toriko is very like One Piece.



There are definitely a lot of differences, but I think they appeal to the same brand of people. Those who look for adventure, an expansive world, and excessive creativity instead of focused action,  intensive training, and romance.

Ninnjahero, yes Fairy Tail does look similar to One Piece initially which is why I was attracted to it in the first place.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Toriko is very like One Piece.



They have some differences, but you have to admit there are things in Toriko that feels like it was from One Piece.

Not bad though cause the mangaka thatwrites Toriko is heavily inspired by One Piece.   Hell actually most current mangaka's are these days. The only ones who aren't are basically Sennin writers, (With few exceptions) an Togashi. 

#Japanese nerd 8)


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2011)

So now everyone is inspired and hard for Oda like they were for Toryiama back in the day? Funny since he was and still is hard for Toryiama himself.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2011)

NinnjaHero said:


> Even though they are not all WSJ can u help me a little
> Guys currently I read One Piece,Naruto,Bleach,Hajjime no Ippo,have to keep up with Vinland Saga and HUnter X Hunter,I read Veritas(manhwa),will read Tenjou tenge(watched anime).I read Prince of tennis, I read New PoT.I read that wolf guy wolfen crest.I read Pokemon for 30+ chapters but its kinda long and I played games so i can't motivate myself.
> I really like/d this series but my favorite goes 1.One Piece
> 2.Digimon Adventure V-Tamer 01 Manga(this was uber coooool)
> ...



Read Hoshin Engi.


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, read definitely Hoshin Engi (completed) as well. I agree.


Bastard! (ongoing), JJBA series (ongoing), Trigun series (completed) and Kekkaishi (completed), if you hadn't started read them already.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2011)

JJBA needs a proper local manga release or a proper anime adaption if they aren't going to do that. All we have is Part 3 localized in volumes and OVA. Had to read so many awesome chapters in awful scan quality. Straining my eyes to the point where i'll probably need glasses in a few years.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like the anime is helping with those backlog sales for Fairy Tail, even surpassing Bleach by a little. Kubo better bring back dem shinigamis soon.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 6, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> So now everyone is inspired and hard for Oda like they were for Toryiama back in the day? Funny since he was and still is hard for Toryiama himself.



Very much yes. The process will continue when in 20 years when another inspiring mangaka is inspired by Oda. Which is bad at the slightest.

It's like Tupac and Eminem


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure where to post this, but I think here's a good place:


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Manga Volume 57 Cover Released (HQ)_ 






> The 57th volume of the greatest manga of all time, Naruto, was released just last week in Japan on Thursday, August 4, 2011. It will contain ten chapters, 535 ? 544, featuring Naruto finding out about the 4th Great Ninja War in the midst of his training. Revelations include how Raikage/Bee? became brothers, Minato?s meeting with the Raikage, and the return of Itachi! The cover for Naruto Manga Volume 57 hosts Naruto, Bee, the 8-Tails, 9-Tails, Madara, and the Demonic Statue. A fitting cover for the volume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source:* The 50% patch is out





*Spoiler*: _Bleach Manga Volume 51 Cover Released (HQ)_ 






> The 51st cover of the Kubo Tite?s action-packed manga, Bleach, has recently been released in high quality! The volume is titled ?Love Me Bitterly Loathe Me Sweetly? and includes Bleach manga chapters 442-450. The volume was was released in Japan just last Thursday, August 04, 2011 by Shueisha.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the North American version of Bleach volume 51, well, the release date has not yet been announced by Viz Media. We expect it will take some time (well, a really long time) for us to get it; probably a two to three years at the pace they are being released right now. Currently, North America is on volume 35, which was released back on June 7, 2011. Amazon lists Volume 36 as scheduled to be released in North America on September 6 while volume 37 is expected on December 6, 2011, and volume 38 on March 06, 2012.



*Source:* The 50% patch is out





*Spoiler*: _One Piece Volume 63 Breaks Record, HQ Cover Released_ 






> The 63rd cover of the Eiichiro Oda?s great pirate manga, One Piece, has recently been released in high quality! The volume is titled ?Otohime and Tiger? and includes One Piece manga chapters 615-626. The volume was was released in Japan just last Thursday, August 04, 2011 by Shueisha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source:* The 50% patch is out




Naruto bias, much

Also, sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2011)

> The 57th volume of the greatest manga of all time



 Seriously


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 10, 2011)

"The 57th volume of the greatest manga of all time" lulzkishi.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 10, 2011)

the greatest manga of all times...
Who's the fucking moron who wrote this shit.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 10, 2011)

"Naruto greatest manga of all time."


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2011)

I know, right?

Peculiar stuff


----------



## God Movement (Aug 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think Toriko is very like One Piece.



Well certain elements are pretty obvious that Shimbakuro has taken from One Piece and made them his own.

Gourmet World & New World?
Honey Comb Prison & Impel Down?
GOD & One Piece?
The Bishokukai are essentially built in structure like the marines.

I could draw more, but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 10, 2011)

"Naruto greatest manga of all time" 

Oh wow.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait why is Naruto's arm on that cover black? 
Did Kishimoto forget that his main character is an asian?

Also lol at the greatest manga of all time.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> Wait why is Naruto's arm on that cover black.
> 
> 
> Did Kishimoto forget that his main character is an asian?
> Also lol at the greatest manga of all time.



The arms doing the brofist?

That's the Raikage/Lil Killer Bee, not Bee/Naruto


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

Obligatory  at "Naruto greatest manga of all time".


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> The arms doing the brofist?
> 
> That's the Raikage/Lil Killer Bee, not Bee/Naruto



Oh yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 10, 2011)

Naruto is the greatest manga of all, fact.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2011)

Greatest manga of all.  I've seen shit with better quality.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

What is the greatest Manga of all time? Does anyone actually know? 

Is it Akira? Dragonball?


----------



## Blade (Aug 10, 2011)

Naruto   .


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> What is the greatest Manga of all time? Does anyone actually know?



It's all a matter of opinion. 

If you want to go by manga sales in it's home country, One Piece

If you wanna go by American sales, Dragon Ball.

If you wanna go by all around the world. Probably Dragon Ball.

Latina countries more popular manga/anime are Naruto and Saint Seiya.

I would say the top popular manga in the world are Dragon Ball, One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Fullmetal alchemist. The more popular iconic manga that people who don't even watch anime know about.

Though JJBA is the greatest manga.  then Berserk.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 10, 2011)

> The 57th volume of the greatest manga of all time



galaxyryoma.gif


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> What is the greatest Manga of all time? Does anyone actually know?


It's "Notnaruto" by Kasashi Mishimoto.


----------



## Blade (Aug 10, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> galaxyryoma.gif




You hate the truth?


----------



## Gallant (Aug 10, 2011)

More like one of the most overrated of all-time. It takes a mountain of ignorance to try and claim Naruto as the greatest of all-time.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's Notnaruto by Kasashi Mishimoto.



Notnaruto by Kasashi Mishimoto isn't a manga I'm familiar with.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> What is the greatest Manga of all time? Does anyone actually know?



Naburo



Gallant said:


> More like one of the most overrated of all-time. It takes a mountain of ignorance to try and claim Naruto as the greatest of all-time.



Well, it was called the War and Peace of manga once. On this site.


----------



## MdB (Aug 10, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Naburo
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was called the War and Peace of manga once. On this site.





Comparing a silly shounen story to classic literature sure was a smart move. Not even the goda bullshit is as awful as this.


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 10, 2011)

*


B Rabbit said:



			It's all a matter of opinion. 

If you want to go by manga sales in it's home country, One Piece

If you wanna go by American sales, Dragon Ball.

If you wanna go by all around the world. Probably Dragon Ball.

Latina countries more popular manga/anime are Naruto and Saint Seiya.

I would say the top popular manga in the world are Dragon Ball, One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Sailor Moon, Pokemon, Fullmetal alchemist. The more popular iconic manga that people who don't even watch anime know about.

Though JJBA is the greatest manga.  then Berserk.
		
Click to expand...


Acutally Naruto became the best selling manga in U.S.A with volume 51




			More like one of the most overrated of all-time. It takes a mountain of ignorance to try and claim Naruto as the greatest of all-time.
		
Click to expand...


I think that title belong to One Piece*


----------



## Gallant (Aug 10, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Well, it was called the War and Peace of manga once. On this site.



I remember that thread when it was posted. Completely terrible opinion and terrible thread. 



MdB said:


> Comparing a silly shounen story to classic literature sure was a smart move. Not even the goda bullshit is as awful as this.



A walk down memory lane.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 10, 2011)

Never knew that people would get so butthurt over a worthless article


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2011)

You know what people are like when Naruto is mentioned.


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2011)

Sales list of new volumes from last week is out:


----------



## Mastic (Aug 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> Sales list of new volumes from last week is out:



No surprises here.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You know what people are like when Naruto is mentioned.



Tru dat. Bitterness & Butthurt.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2011)

So which weekly jump series was it that moved magazine?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> Sales list of new volumes from last week is out:



Pandora Heart and Billy Bat did well.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

Akatora said:


> So which weekly jump series was it that moved magazine?



turned out to be only a rumor.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Never knew that people would get so butthurt over a worthless article



Who got butthurt? I found it pretty hilarious.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 14, 2011)

One of Golden Future Cup's one shots, called -Sins-, is out by Clockwork lies.



 this
Online read.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 14, 2011)

If he had a few more zippers he'd be a Final Fantasy character.


----------



## Blade (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like another Magico.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2011)

Got some 666 Satan vibes from it


----------



## MdB (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks boring.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 15, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Got some 666 Satan vibes from it


Yeah, it's bad alright.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 15, 2011)

People should reserve their hate for one manga and one manga alone and that is Bleach. Sure Naruto isn?t the greatest of all time but it's no Bleach.


----------



## KBL (Aug 15, 2011)

People is butthurt because someone say Nardo is the greatest manga ever?.

Awww...poor little things. muahaha.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> People should reserve their hate for one manga and one manga alone and that is Bleach. Sure Naruto isn?t the greatest of all time but it's no Bleach.



Why would I hate on supreme ART?


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> People should reserve their hate for one manga and one manga alone and that is Bleach. Sure Naruto isn?t the greatest of all time but it's no Bleach.



At least bleach is pretty to look at and the protagonist doesn't hyperventilate over his gay lover.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

This website has the pinnacle of bad fandoms.  I feel bad for one piece cause some of the fans on this website make me feel dirty for reading it.

That's why I'm glad my faves like Bastard, JJBA, and Berserk aren't as popular, so such "quality" posters can't ruin it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> At least bleach is pretty to look at and the protagonist doesn't hyperventilate over his gay lover.



No he just complains bitches and moans when he notices he's more worthless then he already is.


----------



## MdB (Aug 15, 2011)

The art in Bleach isn't even functional, let alone pretty and well drawn.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 15, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Sure Naruto isn?t the greatest of all time


This part you got right.
Failed at everything else.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

MdB said:


> The art in Bleach isn't even functional, let alone pretty and well drawn.



I never got why people claimed Bleach's art was good. 

There's nothing to it that makes it stand out.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> I never got why people claimed Bleach's art was good.
> 
> There's nothing to it that makes it stand out.




To each thier own

Art is like beauty in the eyes of the beholder


Anyway I wouldn't say bleach got the best art, but it's stylish and that's something Kubo nails greater than a lot of other mangakas(he is good at drawing poses)


Besides even in the same series the mangakas can jump leagues when they need to:

Take this one for instance:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Same manga


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Why would I hate on supreme ART?



You shouldnt...............Bleach doesnt have "Supreme art" so your good.



Rasendori said:


> At least bleach is pretty to look at and the protagonist doesn't hyperventilate over his gay lover.



B Rabbit said it best, Naruto plot is atrocious and well Bleach doesn?t have a plot just a load of bullshit rolled into one


B Rabbit said:


> No he just complains bitches and moans when he notices he's more worthless then he already is.





MdB said:


> The art in Bleach isn't even functional, let alone pretty and well drawn.





Hatifnatten said:


> This part you got right.
> Failed at everything else.



Not failing as hard as the character in your sig friend, oh yeah whatever did happen to him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> You shouldnt...............Bleach doesnt have "Supreme art" so your good.



You're right, Bleach doesn't have supreme ART. It's ART transcends anything that could be imagined.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> whatever did happen to him.




He died in a refreshing way, way better than always have the characters dragging out to be finished in a big move


----------



## KidTony (Aug 15, 2011)

All kubo can draw is character models. He's never drawn a decent background of fight coreagraphy in his life.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

KidTony said:


> All kubo can draw is character models. He's never drawn a decent background of fight coreagraphy in his life.



You need a Kubo decoder ring and a fine eye for detail in order to spot the backgrounds.


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2011)

KidTony said:


> All kubo can draw is character models. He's never drawn a decent background of fight coreagraphy in his life.



Not really, Kubo can't even draw characters well. Almost every character looks the same or similar in some way.

Hell, in the current arc the main villains are two guys who look exactly like Aizen.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> Not really, Kubo can't even draw characters well. Almost every character looks the same or similar in some way.
> 
> Hell, in the current arc the main villains are two guys who look exactly like Aizen.


And one who looks like Bradly


----------



## Ashmedai (Aug 15, 2011)

KidTony said:


> All kubo can draw is character models. He's never drawn a decent background of fight coreagraphy in his life.



White is also a background


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> Not really, Kubo can't even draw characters well. Almost every character looks the same or similar in some way.
> 
> Hell, in the current arc the main villains are two guys who look exactly like Aizen.




Kubo is far from alone in repeating designs though

a ton of mangakas got the dilemma of having their own style and seem scared to wonder to far from it.
Take Young GTO for isntance looking through it a ton of characters are damn hard to tell apart.



Also him repeating the same style doesn't necessary make him bad at drawing characters, though bad at comming up with designs or scared of getting to far away from his signature drawing style is more likely.


----------



## Ashmedai (Aug 15, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Kubo is far from alone in repeating designs though
> 
> a ton of mangakas got the dilemma of having their own style and seem scared to wonder to far from it.
> Take Young GTO for isntance looking through it a ton of characters are damn hard to tell apart.



There's a difference between style and drawing the exact same thing with different hair.

Edit since he edited:
Again, he's not getting too far. He's not going anywhere at all.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

Special K said:


> There's a difference between style and drawing the exact same thing with different hair.




Something that isn't to rare when you take a second look at a ton of mangas

Take dragonball for instance, same mouth same nose on pretty much every character

many other series got a huge part of the cast with the exsact same bodystructure


Edit:

He's going somewhere though his drawing style currently is much more mainstreamed than it used to be

here's How Ichigo and Rukia looked at first: (though i suppose rukia was more the typical magic girl there)


*Spoiler*: __ 








And some samples of him drawing quite different from usual:

Chapter 21 and Volume 4's Omake

Chapter 21 and Volume 4's Omake





either way this is to talk about weekly jump not a thread about good and bad stuff in bleach


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Akatora said:


> either way this is to talk about weekly jump not a thread about *amazing* stuff in bleach



fixed for 100% truthness


----------



## MdB (Aug 15, 2011)

At least the other authors that can be accused for uninspired character designs have more going on in their panels than just white spaces framing dumb poses or shocked faces ad nauseam.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 15, 2011)

bleach has a pretty strong claim to being the worst manga currently running


----------



## Mastic (Aug 15, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> bleach has a pretty strong claim to being the most *ARTful* manga currently running



This man speaks the truth.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> Not really, Kubo can't even draw characters well. Almost every character looks the same or similar in some way.
> 
> Hell, in the current arc the main villains are two guys who look exactly like Aizen.



So do most manga in general ex. Dragon ball, JJBA, Toriko, and Prince of Tennis. It's called character styles, when one draws ones has a certain method to draw characters. 

Unless you're Oda where you go out of your way to mess up proportions, your characters aren't going to look SOOOOO completely distinct. Kubo still comes up with amazing art when it comes to detail and poses as already stated. His lines are more intricate than most other mangas in current Shonen jump.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 15, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> You're right, Bleach doesn't have supreme ART. It's ART transcends anything that could be imagined.



This person is on to something


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> So do most manga in general ex. Dragon ball, JJBA, Toriko, and Prince of Tennis. It's called character styles, when one draws ones has a certain method to draw characters.
> 
> Unless you're Oda where you go out of your way to mess up proportions, your characters aren't going to look SOOOOO completely distinct. Kubo still comes up with amazing art when it comes to detail and poses as already stated. His lines are more intricate than most other mangas in current Shonen jump.



Bleach's artstyle is boring and simplistic. If you think his character models and poses and details are amazing then you simply have bland taste.

They only reason why people like his style is because it's in style to what the teenagers wear now-a-days. Any mangakan could do that. Again Kubo doesn't do anything that makes him stand out from the ordinary.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Bleach's artstyle is boring and simplistic. If you think his character models and poses and details are amazing then you simply have bland taste.
> 
> They only reason why people like his style is because it's in style to what the teenagers wear now-a-days. Any mangakan could do that. Again Kubo doesn't do anything that makes him stand out from the ordinary.



Man, there is so much wrong in this post.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Bleach's artstyle is boring and simplistic. If you think his character models and poses and details are amazing then you simply have bland taste.
> 
> They only reason why people like his style is because it's in style to what the teenagers wear now-a-days. Any mangakan could do that. Again Kubo doesn't do anything that makes him stand out from the ordinary.






Your Indicating I care for what kids think is fashionable?

*Spoiler*: __ 




A ton of the cloths in bleach I find really nice, and to be honest leagues above your usual shounen cloths that are simply random or boring.
Yet even though i really like alot of the cloths he draw it's very little of it i'd ever consider wearing myself.




the way things should be is you make your own style isntead of bandwagoning


a lot of things in bleach are like any other shounen, yet it still got somehing that sets it apart

if you like that part or not is for the individual to chose for themselves.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 15, 2011)

> a lot of things in bleach are like any other shounen, yet it still got somehing that sets it apart


What would that be? How pretentious everything is?


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 15, 2011)

Bleach entire art style can be summed with the phrase "Bleach has *some* nice designs". It doesn't have an amazing art style and it is lacking in many areas but Kubo does have some pretty cool designs which is why some people like it.


----------



## MdB (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Man, there is so much wrong in this post.



Not as much as using lazy excuses to justify the banal art of Bleach.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> What would that be? How pretentious everything is?




Ask the haters they seem to be the ones burning the most for giving Bleach a special treatment.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

MdB said:


> Not as much as using lazy excuses to justify the banal art of Bleach.



List me manga in the current Shonen Jump that surpass Kubo in art and use actual human proportion as a standard.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> List me manga in the current Shonen Jump that surpass Kubo in art and use actual human proportion as a standard.



What a completely pointless question. Art is completely subjective you can't exactly prove one way or another that one piece of art that has completely different strengths and weaknesses is better than another.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> What a completely pointless question. Art is completely subjective you can't exactly prove one way or another that one piece of art that has completely different strengths and weaknesses is better than another.



You're foolish if really believe all art is completely subjective, if I draw a stickman and compare it to the Mona Lisa is there a chance that my art was superior?

It's like saying professionals can't critique works of art, there are obviously different levels of how one can draw which is why critics exist and there is a standard in EVERY form of art. Using a standard of human proportion and anatomy in your art is harder and much more intricate than not in most cases where fictional humans are involved, manga being a prime example.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 15, 2011)

That's funny I could of sworn this was the Weekly Shounen Jump Discussion thread not the Bleach sub section


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> You're foolish if really believe all art is completely subjective, if I draw a stickman and compare it to the Mona Lisa is there a chance that my art was superior?
> 
> It's like saying professionals can't critique works of art, there are obviously different levels of how one can draw which is why critics exist and there is a standard in EVERY form of art. Using a standard of human proportion and anatomy in your art is harder and much more intricate than not in most cases where fictional humans are involved, manga being a prime example.



But art itself is anything. What makes something art is human interpretation, hence why you see shit like Modern art of a regular baked bean can or scribbles. You can only distinguish quality truely with art when the difference is like night and day. Bleach's art is _very flawed_ as are the other manga's in certain respects but theirs no outright superiority.

Hence why it's a pointless question.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Bleach entire art style can be summed with the phrase "Bleach has *some* nice designs". It doesn't have an amazing art style and it is lacking in many areas but Kubo does have some pretty cool designs which is why some people like it.



Going by his color spreads, he might as well be a fashion designer instead of a mangaka


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> So do most manga in general ex. Dragon ball, JJBA, Toriko, and Prince of Tennis. It's called character styles, when one draws ones has a certain method to draw characters.


See:



Special K said:


> There's a difference between style and drawing the exact same thing with different hair.


also


> Kubo still comes up with amazing art when it comes to detail and poses as already stated. His lines are more intricate than most other mangas in current Shonen jump.


I'm laughing for real right now


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> But art itself is anything. What makes something art is human interepretation, hence why you see shit like Modern art of a regular baked bean can or scribbles. You can only distinguish quality truely with art when the difference is like night and day. Bleach's art is _very flawed_ as are the other manga's in certain respects but theirs no outright superiority.
> 
> Hence why it's a pointless question.



What do you define as flawed? Thats where art "style" comes into play. People spend their lives distinguishing the subtlety's and minor quality differences of art so to dismiss it as you are is ignorant. Not just with drawing but in arts such as cooking and film, there aren't clear lines suggesting either something is a classic or not. Art isn't as broad and misunderstood as the media and people in general make it seem, this is why we can discuss art in the first place.

It's clear that Bleach is more defined that all the current shonen jump series in terms of art where we are supposed to see characters as people. Hence my question in the first place. Kubo clearly understands proportion and human anatomy more so than any series in jump currently running, it's not easy to do what he does. Obviously there are some manga's that distort proportion and make even greater pieces of work such as Toriyama and vehicles but that's not the case here.


----------



## MdB (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> List me manga in the current Shonen Jump that surpass Kubo in art and use actual human proportion as a standard.



Why should I? I'm not the one who demands Kubo's art to be evaluated through a side-by-side comparison with other works, and then limit it to an extremely narrow set of conditions in order to justify how he's the best when it comes to body proportions.

And even if that was the case, it still doesn't explain why he's allowed to turn panel after panel into something so bloated and turgid as to change the entire narrative into a senseless, meandering mess. His neglectance of background art and shading detail is only adding insult to the injury.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> What do you define as flawed? Thats where art "style" comes into play. People spend their lives distinguishing the subtlety's and minor quality differences of art so to dismiss it as you are is ignorant. Not just with drawing but in arts such as cooking and film, there aren't clear lines suggesting either something is a classic or not. Art isn't as broad and misunderstood as the media and people in general make it seem, this is why we can discuss art in the first place.
> 
> It's clear that Bleach is more defined that all the current shonen jump series in terms of art where we are supposed to see characters as people. Hence my question in the first place. Kubo clearly understands proportion and human anatomy more so than any series in jump currently running, it's not easy to do what he does. Obviously there are some manga's that distort proportion and make even greater pieces of work such as Toriyama and vehicles but that's not the case here.



Bleach focuses entirely on close up drawings of characters to the point that it's unlikely he can draw any reasonable amounts of depth of field, relative proportions and provide any true sense of scale to any great degree. He also cannot evoke any sort of emotion with his backgrounds. These are all extremely important for setting the mood for a manga of this style. 

That is his flaw, he has one good aspect and focuses entirely on it completely ignoring all others. Hence why the pages in Bleach are almost always completely white with a character or two shown and almost all of his buildings etc lack any detail. The problem is his one good aspect isn't even _that_ good and is quite often hit and miss. Hence why you see Bleach criticized so much, artistically, despite the fact he does have some pretty good designs.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

> You're foolish if really believe all art is completely subjective, if I draw a stickman and compare it to the Mona Lisa is there a chance that my art was superior?


You are now showing how you lack reading comprehension. 




> It's like saying professionals can't critique works of art,


You aren't a professional



> there are obviously different levels of how one can draw which is why critics exist and there is a standard in EVERY form of art.


Yes there is a standard, but everyone has an opinion.



> Using a standard of human proportion and anatomy in your art is harder and much more intricate than not in most cases where fictional humans are involved, manga being a prime example.



That's not true actually. It really depends on many factors really. You're basing your argument on one form of drawing which isn't helping the argument at hand.

The Facts:

1.) You stated your opinion as fact.
2.) Your opinion isn't fact
3.) Saying one form of drawing > All forms of drawing is  laughable statement.

Kubo may be able to draw lifeless human figures, doesn't mean he is better then anyone else in Shounen, especially when they all have different drawings.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

^B Rabbit

Remember a lot of members at these forums are grown ups with professional carieers

sure the chance of Ras being a professional is unlikely, but your deluding yourself if you think it impossible for a professional artist to join a forum


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Bleach focuses entirely on close up drawings of characters to the point that it's unlikely he can draw any reasonable amounts of depth of field, relative proportions and provide any true sense of scale to any great degree. He also cannot evoke any sort of emotion with his backgrounds. These are all extremely important for setting the mood for a manga of this style.
> 
> That is his flaw, he has one good aspect and focuses entirely on it completely ignoring all others. Hence why the pages in Bleach are almost always completely white with a character or two shown and almost all of his buildings etc lack any detail. The problem is his one good aspect isn't even _that_ good and is quite often hit and miss. Hence why you see Bleach criticized so much, artistically, despite the fact he does have some pretty good designs.



This is where we can agree to disagree, I personally like the subtle backgrounds Kubo creates. Yeah they are decent at best, but he can create a solid mood with lines which is why they still work and have worked for a long time. What he lacks in background he makes up in line manipulation, but look at the time and place Bleach takes place. There's a reason why most mangaka choose not to have their manga take place in real time, its extremely hard to keep up with building structures and architecture. This is why Toriyama himself chose to keep dragon ball as far away as our time as possible. Regardless of the backgrounds and landscape, he still does a solid job. It's not more so that he doesn't draw good backgrounds, it's he keeps background drawing to a minimum and more than makes up for it in line art.



MdB said:


> Why should I? I'm not the one who demands Kubo's art to be evaluated through a side-by-side comparison with other works, and then limit it to an extremely narrow set of conditions in order to justify how he's the best when it comes to body proportions.
> 
> And even if that was the case, it still doesn't explain why he's allowed to turn panel after panel into something so bloated and turgid as to change the entire narrative into a senseless, meandering mess. His neglectance of background art and shading detail is only adding insult to the injury.



Yeah but you're the one posing that Kubo's art is "banal", manga in jump is an art form that works almost exclusively on proportions given that it's always character based form of storytelling. 

Obviously the narrative is ridiculous, that's not something I disagree on or has any relevancy to what you were saying. Shading detail is bad? This last arc has been almost complete dependent on the shading, and read my comment to spirit if you want to talk about background.



B Rabbit said:


> You are now showing how you lack reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol you have no idea what you're talking about. you've twisted what I said and responded to how am 8 year old child would respond if he just took a class on subjectivism.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 15, 2011)

what ranking do you think bleach would be at this week if it werent a lead color spread?


----------



## MdB (Aug 15, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Yeah but you're the one posing that Kubo's art is "banal", manga in jump is an art form that works almost exclusively on proportions given that it's always character based form of storytelling.
> 
> Obviously the narrative is ridiculous, that's not something I disagree on or has any relevancy to what you were saying. Shading detail is bad? This last arc has been almost complete dependent on the shading, and read my comment to spirit if you want to talk about background.



In short, you're jumping to conclusions by inserting ideas in your head that I never said nor implied. First of all, I wasn't aware that the art in a manga can only be merited by blatant comparisons and not through a common overview as to what it means to draw such as perspective, anatomy, layout, composition, etc.

His (lazy) command of layout is very relevant to the manga in general since it obstructs the visual content to flow smoothly, and more importantly in this scenerio, stops the entire story to grinding halt. Art in manga is not just only about the way you draw a character or a particular scenery, the artist needs convey his ideas and direction properly on a pictorial level as well. 

Likewise, the shading is indeed bad. With all the oversized panels in Bleach, one would assume that painstaking detail is being poured into the clothing, architecture, and everyday objects. Yet there's barely any of that here. Character's aren't drawn with varying tones, the majority of the get-ups are either plain white or jet black, and the last thing Kubo can be arsed with is to furnish every nook and cranny with meticulous detail considering ink splatters and giant white pages are so much easier to draw.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder how many assistant's does Kubo have he can't have too many considering his less is more style


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 15, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> Bleach's artstyle is boring and simplistic. If you think his character models and poses and details are amazing then you simply have bland taste.
> 
> They only reason why people like his style is because it's in style to what the teenagers wear now-a-days. Any mangakan could do that. *Again Kubo doesn't do anything that makes him stand out from the ordinary.*


Nor does any other WSJ mangaka imo. But then again. They're weekly manga's. You can only do so much in a weekly manga. Boring and simplistic can be said about most WSJ manga's. I've checked most WSJ manga's ever since I started reading WSJ (not every chapter of course). There hasn't really been a manga that has impressed me artwise aside from Slam Dunks later volumes. But hey that had one of the best mangaka's in the world drawing it. 
Just name me one manga that has unique art and actually looks good. 

Also please don't say One Piece.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what ranking do you think bleach would be at this week if it werent a lead color spread?



1st


----------



## Akatora (Aug 15, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what ranking do you think bleach would be at this week if it werent a lead color spread?



hmm... about 10'th


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 15, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what ranking do you think bleach would be at this week if it werent a lead color spread?


That's a silly question. We won't know for at least another 8 weeks and it really depends on Japan's reaction to the chapters leading up to Rukia's return


Matta Clatta said:


> I wonder how many assistant's does Kubo have he can't have too many considering his less is more style


Kubo has three assistants last time I checked........they all work on the backgrounds


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Nor does any other WSJ mangaka imo. But then again. They're weekly manga's. You can only do so much in a weekly manga. Boring and simplistic can be said about most WSJ manga's. I've checked most WSJ manga's ever since I started reading WSJ (not every chapter of course). There hasn't really been a manga that has impressed me artwise aside from Slam Dunks later volumes. But hey that had one of the best mangaka's in the world drawing it.
> Just name me one manga that has unique art and actually looks good.
> 
> Also please don't say One Piece.



One Piece   .


----------



## Mizura (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually like the art in Bleach. It uses high contrast to focus your attention and create dramatical effects, and it works for me. Bleach actually does page "design": instead of just filling the individual panels, an entire page can be shaded in a way to focus your attention on some particular scene.

It's like in fashion, there are some designs with big bold patches of color, and others where there are lots of small flowers and such: Bleach would be the former (and I happen to like big bold patterns to detailed small ones, personal preference).

Bleach also has some of the nicest looking character designs of the Big 3, in my opinion. Even before I started reading Bleach, the designs would stand out for me when I looked at fanart on Deviantart. I could recognize the designs and think they looked really good even though I didn't actually know what the characters are about (since I didn't read the manga yet, but I did know the characters were from Bleach).

Bleach has some simple costumes, true, but I think they're effective. Again, if you compare to fashion, simple but elegant looking clothes are often the ones you want to buy. Let's just say that the Shinigami costumes work much better for me than Naruto's jumpsuits. >.>

One Piece makes me think of a clown costume. Sorry. >.>


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Nor does any other WSJ mangaka imo. But then again. They're weekly manga's. You can only do so much in a weekly manga. Boring and simplistic can be said about most WSJ manga's. I've checked most WSJ manga's ever since I started reading WSJ (not every chapter of course). There hasn't really been a manga that has impressed me artwise aside from Slam Dunks later volumes. But hey that had one of the best mangaka's in the world drawing it.
> Just name me one manga that has unique art and actually looks good.
> 
> Also please don't say One Piece.



I don't even think One Piece's art is that good. And Lol at Rasendori comparing to an 8 year old child, it's like the pot calling me the kettle black.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 15, 2011)

> -snip-



I didn't twist any of the words you said, If you like I could copy paste the direct words outta of your post.

Don't play the game with someone who can do it better.

#Tighten up or get the fuck of the debate.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 15, 2011)

I think most Bleach fans have been deluded in thinking about the art being all that in the magazine. I'd say most of you base Kubo's art being "all that" on the anime and his colorspreads. His art is good I give that, but I think you're basing it on the anime where everything is fine-tuned.

I mean, look at Naruto right now. Sakura doesn't even remotely look like a girl, yet fanart and the anime make her look like one. HxH (sorry for the example, but you know it's true) looks like shit now, yet when the anime was on Killua looked like some kind of hot bishie when in fact in the manga he looked like a serial killer. Bleach is drawn like sketching with copic markers; the lines are thick and the sketch lines are somewhat evident. The anime removes all bad taste and makes Ichigo cooler than he really is. I mean, how many of you played "Number 1" in your heads when Rukia stabbed Ichigo? Doesn't it show the anime's influence on you people reading the manga?

Off topic: I love this forum. In other forums the only mangas in the WSJ that you can discuss are everything except OP. I like it here, you can discuss it and no one will crush you for it. Everything is fair game ... well, I think except for Naruto.


----------



## Syed (Aug 16, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Kubo has three assistants last time I checked........they all work on the backgrounds





Seriously the only thing I would change in Bleach were if Kubo added some more details to his background. Sure it goes against his view that the characters are what are important and should be focused on the most but more detailed backgrounds would be more of a positive than a negative. 

Still pages like these make me not care as much for backgrounds.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 16, 2011)

> I think most Bleach fans have been deluded in thinking about the art being all that in the magazine. I'd say most of you base Kubo's art being "all that" on the anime and his colorspreads. His art is good I give that, but I think you're basing it on the anime where everything is fine-tuned.


1. I'm not a Bleach fan. I think the story is meh.
2. I've never watched a single episode of the Bleach anime. And I don't care about Bleach's color pages, I think it's one of those styles that is better in black and white.
3. But I still like Bleach's style, for the reasons I have stated.


----------



## applesauce (Aug 16, 2011)

> HxH (sorry for the example, but you know it's true) looks like shit now, yet when the anime was on Killua looked like some kind of hot bishie when in fact in the manga he looked like a serial killer.


There's nothing wrong with the art now..unless you just don't like his art style, then that's something else entirely.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 16, 2011)

MdB said:


> In short, you're jumping to conclusions by inserting ideas in your head that I never said nor implied. First of all, I wasn't aware that the art in a manga can only be merited by blatant comparisons and not through a common overview as to what it means to draw such as perspective, anatomy, layout, composition, etc.
> 
> His (lazy) command of layout is very relevant to the manga in general since it obstructs the visual content to flow smoothly, and more importantly in this scenerio, stops the entire story to grinding halt. Art in manga is not just only about the way you draw a character or a particular scenery, the artist needs convey his ideas and direction properly on a pictorial level as well.
> 
> Likewise, the shading is indeed bad. With all the oversized panels in Bleach, one would assume that painstaking detail is being poured into the clothing, architecture, and everyday objects. Yet there's barely any of that here. Character's aren't drawn with varying tones, the majority of the get-ups are either plain white or jet black, and the last thing Kubo can be arsed with is to furnish every nook and cranny with meticulous detail considering ink splatters and giant white pages are so much easier to draw.



What conclusions am I jumping to exactly? you called Bleach's art banal and I responded to that, by asking what you believe had better art in jump. simple as that. Also blatant comparisons? Is that the category scenery and proportion are put into? I already mentioned anatomy, how much clearer could I have gotten that what I was talking about was common overview in the first place.

Your pointing out flaws but again what manga does this better than Bleach at the moment? You seem to not realize that these authors have one week and Kubo puts a shit load of detail in his panels given the time. Yeah it's not a masterpiece, but I'm not claiming it was. The reason I asked that question wasn't so you could summarize your artistic views but to compare them to the CURRENT lineup of jump, Kubo's art is subtle and he has a thing for characters being more important than scenery. I completely disagree in your opinion on the shading, especially in this current arc the tone has been reliant on his skills at shading and gave this arc a darker feel than his previous ones. They were used sublimely but that's more of a matter of opinion in my part.



B Rabbit said:


> I didn't twist any of the words you said, If you like I could copy paste the direct words outta of your post.
> 
> Don't play the game with someone who can do it better.
> 
> #Tighten up or get the fuck of the debate.



Haha whose debating with you bud? What're you like twelve, from your posts you're clearly not worth anyones time. 

Also your right, you didn't twist my words. You seem to be incapable of using those tactics, you just replied ignorantly.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2011)

I only read two of the Trinity, and right now One Piece is alright,and I'm 20-30 chapters behind.I can barely tell what the hell is going on with a simple glance,I have to study some panels for at least 30 seconds . It is better than what the War arc went through though.I could not read it because it was so much of a cluster fuck in the panels. I don't see why people overate the hell out of it still.

Bleach actually had a decent plot twist the the Ginjou(I think his name was?). It surprised the hell out of me.

Personally my favorite WSJ is Beelzebub, plus it is my favorite manga of all time. I would read Gintama, but the anime kicks so much more ass than the manga.


----------



## MakeEmum (Aug 16, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Nor does any other WSJ mangaka imo. But then again. They're weekly manga's. You can only do so much in a weekly manga. Boring and simplistic can be said about most WSJ manga's. I've checked most WSJ manga's ever since I started reading WSJ (not every chapter of course). There hasn't really been a manga that has impressed me artwise aside from Slam Dunks later volumes. But hey that had one of the best mangaka's in the world drawing it.
> Just name me one manga that has unique art and actually looks good.
> 
> Also please don't say One Piece.



lol at One Piece having Boring, Simplistic art(if that what you were implying?), but i guess it's not for everyone, I also think Hunter x hunter art is good in a weird way unless it gets too bad but i think i already read the really bad chapters


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> What conclusions am I jumping to exactly? you called Bleach's art banal and I responded to that, by asking what you believe had better art in jump. simple as that. Also blatant comparisons? Is that the category scenery and proportion are put into? I already mentioned anatomy, how much clearer could I have gotten that what I was talking about was common overview in the first place.
> 
> Your pointing out flaws but again what manga does this better than Bleach at the moment? You seem to not realize that these authors have one week and Kubo puts a shit load of detail in his panels given the time. Yeah it's not a masterpiece, but I'm not claiming it was. The reason I asked that question wasn't so you could summarize your artistic views but to compare them to the CURRENT lineup of jump, Kubo's art is subtle and he has a thing for characters being more important than scenery. I completely disagree in your opinion on the shading, especially in this current arc the tone has been reliant on his skills at shading and gave this arc a darker feel than his previous ones. They were used sublimely but that's more of a matter of opinion in my part.
> 
> ...



You don't even understand the your own words your using. 

I'm convinced you are a troll now.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 16, 2011)

Kubo's art is average. It's not the best, it's not the worst. Deal with it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Kubo's art is the best. Deal with it.


fixed                 .


----------



## applesauce (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate Bleach but even I have to admit that it's artwork is fantastic (and stylish). And I see Tite being bashed for lack of backgrounds often, but backgrounds in every panel aren't necessary for a good story (see: Yoshihiro Togashi).


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 16, 2011)

Did this really have to turn into a discussion about Bleach or the big three in general for the past 5 or so pages? We do have sections for those three series so it would be nice if maybe you all could remember this thread could be used to talk about the other series in Shounen Jump.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 16, 2011)

> You seem to not realize that these authors have one week and Kubo puts a shit load of detail in his panels given the time.







this is from a weekly manga

stop making bullshit excuses

n.b. i am not a fan of air gear, it's shit, but the art is a million times better than bleach's


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 16, 2011)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Did this really have to turn into a discussion about Bleach or the big three in general for the past 5 or so pages? We do have sections for those three series so it would be nice if maybe you all could remember this thread could be used to talk about the other series in Shounen Jump.


I said that one page ago 

But you know how people get whenever Naruto or Bleach is ever mentioned


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 16, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> this is from a weekly manga
> 
> stop making bullshit excuses
> 
> n.b. i am not a fan of air gear, it's shit, but the art is a million times better than bleach's



1. The author of Air Gear takes week breaks every so often.

2. There's a reason I said current Shounen Jump when comparing Bleach to other manga's, they are much stricter with how "real" you can make people look. Air gear has fan service in literally every chapter, he stylizes his series like a hentai.

3. I'm not saying Bleach is the best manga in art all around or even close to it, but it's still pretty damn good. Obviously there are weekly manga somewhere that are much better in that end.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 16, 2011)

MakeEmum said:


> lol at One Piece having Boring, Simplistic art(if that what you were implying?), but i guess it's not for everyone, I also think Hunter x hunter art is good in a weird way unless it gets too bad but i think i already read the really bad chapters


Noh I'm not implying that. I'm implying that it's not much better or worse than Bleach's. Most of em are around the same level. With some looking better than others, depending on which you prefer. But none of them are great imo.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 16, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> 1. The author of Air Gear takes week breaks every so often.


Most mangaka do take breaks whether it's weekly or monthly serialization primarily due to health concerns and even then his breaks are no where near as frequent as you're implying. This is the same person who used to do a monthly serialization along with a weekly at the same time a year ago and did a pretty good job making the deadline for both


Rasendori said:


> 2. There's a reason I said current Shounen Jump when comparing Bleach to other manga's, *they are much stricter with how "real" you can make people look. *Air gear has fan service in literally every chapter, he stylizes his series like a hentai.


I've never heard of this. Bleach looks no more "realistic" than the majority of Jump's lineup so whether you prefer Kubo's style over the others is personal bias on your part rather than how you perceive realistic art in manga should look like.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> What conclusions am I jumping to exactly? you called Bleach's art banal and I responded to that, by asking what you believe had better art in jump. simple as that. Also blatant comparisons? Is that the category scenery and proportion are put into? I already mentioned anatomy, how much clearer could I have gotten that what I was talking about was common overview in the first place.



Calling the art in Bleach banal doesn't warrant a direct comparison to other works in shounen jump for starters. It's a demand I don't need to comply with, so I won't. Furthermore, you weren't concerned with a direct overview otherwise comparisons to other authors are contradictory at best and nonsensical at worse.



Rasendori said:


> Your pointing out flaws but again what manga does this better than Bleach at the moment? You seem to not realize that these authors have one week and Kubo puts a shit load of detail in his panels given the time. Yeah it's not a masterpiece, but I'm not claiming it was. The reason I asked that question wasn't so you could summarize your artistic views but to compare them to the CURRENT lineup of jump, Kubo's art is subtle and he has a thing for characters being more important than scenery. I completely disagree in your opinion on the shading, especially in this current arc the tone has been reliant on his skills at shading and gave this arc a darker feel than his previous ones. They were used sublimely but that's more of a matter of opinion in my part.











What subtlety? What detail? Hell, where's the variety in tonal shades when everything looks as bland as in Bleach?


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm almost tempted to post that pretentious drivel better known as the HEART.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

This says enough.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

Or this.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

But since you want direct comparisons so badly. Enjoy.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 16, 2011)

^


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

He's also a master in framing his action scenes.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

Truly a remarkable artist.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> ^



Pretty much, yeah.

The hat made me crack up.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 16, 2011)

What the hell is going on in this thread?


----------



## Syed (Aug 16, 2011)

Doesn't Oda do the exact same thing though? I've seen him reuse poses and panels as well.




Alchemist73 said:


> What the hell is going on in this thread?



Just people hating on Bleach and Kubo, the usual.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 16, 2011)

You can post them up if you like.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a hard time believing that since he even redraws panels that contain flashbacks. Which isn't to say that it can't be true.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 16, 2011)

Alchemist73 said:


> What the hell is going on in this thread?





Syed said:


> Just people hating on Bleach and Kubo, the usual.



Just taking up time until the TOC and the Raws come out is all


----------



## applesauce (Aug 16, 2011)

Tite may not be the best at paneling (understatement), but the artwork itself is still great.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 16, 2011)

applesauce said:


> Tite may not be the best at paneling (understatement), but the artwork itself is still great.



lol i think i took 4 bars off you


----------



## Akatora (Aug 16, 2011)

Get back on TOC talk already


much more of this and the thread should be temp closed or another way should be used to make people take this discussion elsewhere


mdb double post, fine, tripple k, 4 posts in a row? your killing the thread


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn, GM


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

Shouldn't you be redden 11 different Bleach translations or stuff kittens in microwave ovens?


----------



## applesauce (Aug 16, 2011)

God Movement said:


> lol i think i took 4 bars off you


Bars...?


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

applesauce said:


> Tite may not be the best at paneling (understatement), but the artwork itself is still great.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

applesauce said:


> Bars...?



O, shit that got me


----------



## Syed (Aug 16, 2011)

God Movement said:


> You can post them up if you like.



I'll have to start looking through over 600 chapters for them and sadly I don't have easy access to them considering people don't go out of the way to make comparison images or gifs for One Piece like MDB has posted for Bleach. 

Well I guess for starters the gag face are reused numerous times.

To be fair Bleach's reused panels are more noticeable. You got no background after all where as in One Piece the background can at least distract one from an already used panel. 

This made me smack my head on my desk though, the middle panel...

Shitty drawing and overused.

Yoruichi acknowledges Byakuya's speed.

@MDB

I think Shaman King did something like THE HEART thing as well lol.


----------



## applesauce (Aug 16, 2011)

This is actually a great panel. The white background represents the emptiness of the human psyche and the words "The Heart" is centered directly in the middle of the page. He's basically saying that without heart, without love, you have nothing, period. Tite is pretty deep when he wants to be.


----------



## MdB (Aug 16, 2011)

Deep... 

Oh wow.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 16, 2011)

applesauce said:


> Bars...?


The bar with the green squares,that is your rep son.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 16, 2011)

MdB said:


> Shouldn't you be redden 11 different Bleach translations or stuff kittens in microwave ovens?




I should very much be redding you myself, and everyone else that keep this thread off topic


MdB we knew your opinion about this stuff yesterday, we knew it last week, we knew it last month and we knew it last year and the year before that


Yet you still seem to feel an obligation/desire to post 4 posts in a row for people to take note of you disliking Bleach...

And this in a thread that should be considered as neutral as possible 



How about making your own Forum called the Bleachwhiners or something? Your likely to find a ton of evenminded people, you can keep talking with about how bad Kubo and Bleach is for the next decades to your hearts content.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

applesauce said:


> This is actually a great panel. The white background represents the emptiness of the human psyche and the words "The Heart" is centered directly in the middle of the page. He's basically saying that without heart, without love, you have nothing, period. Tite is pretty deep when he wants to be.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

*Bottom 5:*
Kuroko
Magico
Enigma
Reborn
Hanasaka


----------



## mailer-daemon (Aug 17, 2011)

Not surprised on the bottom 5.

I read Kuroko, Enigma and Reborn.

Kuroko is getting ridiculous while Enigma and Reborn are in the start of the arc (both are getting boring).


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

It's okay! Bleach isn't out of the bottom 5 just yet. It gets a color page this week.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It's okay! Bleach isn't out of the bottom 5 just yet. It gets a color page this week.




Actually,I'm expecting the next ranking to be somewhat better,since it's chapter 453(the one where everyone went psycho on Ichigo)being ranked.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

*Issue 37*
Bleach (Lead CP, COVER)
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Bakuman
ST&RS (CP)
Sket Dance
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Hungry Joker (CP, Oneshot,)
Kochi Kame
Gintama (CP)
Medaka Box
Hunter x Hunter
Inumaru Dashi
Nurarihyon no Mago
Beelzebub
Kuroko no Basket
Magico
Enigma
Reborn
Ikkyu

*Issue 38:*
38 cover will be Toriko
Center color: Reborn, Beelzebub, and the Golden Cup Awards.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2011)

Man, Kuroko and Ikkyu are Sket Dance-level manga. They don't deserve this


----------



## illmatic (Aug 17, 2011)

Ikkyu is dead in the water

Kuroko no Basket will get a color for being the only sports genre series


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue 37*
> Bleach (Lead CP, COVER)
> One Piece
> Naruto
> toriko



Surprising, what chapter of Naruto was that?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

Stilzkin said:


> Surprising, what chapter of Naruto was that?


542, I think. That, or 543.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

It was 543.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Man, Kuroko and Ikkyu are Sket Dance-level manga. They don't deserve this



For me, Sket Dance is the only thing in WSJ I'm still following with interest, and Beelzebub, which ranks even lower. 

Btw, not sure if you meant "Sket Dance-level" in bad or good way. Kuroko lost on me by the 10th chapter, and Ikkyu disappointed me since the serialization, after the very promising oneshot.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Bottom 5:*
> Kuroko
> Magico
> Enigma
> ...



No Medaka Box?

All is right with the world.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2011)

Reborn bottom 5. Great.


----------



## MdB (Aug 17, 2011)

People still read Reborn?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 17, 2011)

less and less every day, thank god


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 17, 2011)

All the deleted posts before the rankings.



Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue 37*
> Bleach (Lead CP, COVER)
> One Piece
> Naruto
> ...



Shame Beelzebub is almost in the bottom 5. Also, is HxH ranking random until there are 7/8 chapters out? Or is it based on pre-hiatus chapters?


----------



## Mastic (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol what the fuck happened in here.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 17, 2011)

Reborn is cancellation level. Wonderful


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 17, 2011)

Prepare for Bleach's rise in the rankings.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Prepare for Bleach's rise in the rankings.



Just watch how this new chapter will rise to the top 3.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 17, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> For me, Sket Dance is the only thing in WSJ I'm still following with interest, and Beelzebub, which ranks even lower.
> 
> Btw, not sure if you meant "Sket Dance-level" in bad or good way. Kuroko lost on me by the 10th chapter, and Ikkyu disappointed me since the serialization, after the very promising oneshot.



I consider Sket Dance to be a middle-of-the-pack manga. I consider Kuroko to be like that, and Ikkyu too. Kuroko is a PoT-like manga and I like basketball so I can relate, and Ikkyu I liked the serialization more than the one-shot. It's good to build up things from the front first.

Btw I read the new Bleach chapter with this:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Prepare for Bleach's rise in the rankings.


That explains why Hitsugaya was just randomly there


----------



## Syed (Aug 17, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> That explains why Hitsugaya was just randomly there



Bitches love bishies.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Prepare for Bleach's rise in the rankings.



Yes, Kubo finally saw what was going on and decided to bring in what most Bleach fans really loved


----------



## Gallant (Aug 17, 2011)

Dat Medaka Box. 

lol Reborn. You look awfully nice down there. You should stay a while.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Aug 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Prepare for Bleach's rise in the rankings.



That'd be to be expected, what with the good old faces having returned and everything  .

I can only hope Toriko'll stick around in the Top 1-5 though...


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 18, 2011)

Number One is one of the few things in Bleach that I actually find good.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Aug 18, 2011)

woo hoo medaka box is ranking up again.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> That would be bad ass song if those people did not fucking sing in it.
> 
> Would've been good if it was just instrumental.



There is an instrumental and it plays a lot in the anime.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 18, 2011)

The black girls singing it makes it sound even more badass.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> this is from a weekly manga
> 
> stop making bullshit excuses
> 
> n.b. i am not a fan of air gear, it's shit, but the art is a million times better than bleach's



I know I'm late to reply to this but

Air Gear actually looked a lot better (both in detail and style) back during one and two digit chapters, when he was still doing Tenjo Tenge monthly AT THE SAME TIME, and both manga looked so amazing that you just had to worship his art (can't say the same about his manga as a whole)
I mean he drew so many amazing page doublespreads that I suspect he had a huge team of talented assistants.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 18, 2011)

Butcher said:


> That would be bad ass song if those people did not fucking sing in it.
> 
> Would've been good if it was just instrumental.



What is this blasphemy?

Anyway, there is actually an instrumental for that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH_cwG7NrPk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Aug 18, 2011)

Why settle with that?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ55SY0yx0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 18, 2011)

^



Classic one is better.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 19, 2011)

number one's instrumental ... i dunno, i still like the original one more

i mean, how many times do you hear the choir lady in your neighborhood sing a rock song

the only thing i don't like though is when she screws up saying "in the magazine" it sounds more like "in the gamagazine"


----------



## Akatora (Aug 20, 2011)

> Top 25 Manga in America?
> 
> 
> The ranking, based on estimated manga sales in the first half of 2011:
> ...




Not the most reliable site i found it at though


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2011)

Highschool of the Dead sells that much here?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 20, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Highschool of the Dead sells that much here?



Screw that! I didn't even know Highschool of the Dead was sold over here!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 20, 2011)

Yotsuba at 21? FUCK YEAH


----------



## Hariti (Aug 20, 2011)

WTF-Shugo Chara?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2011)

I bet those who bought HOTD numbers in the hundreds.


----------



## Mastic (Aug 20, 2011)

Soul Eater top 10.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

Americans like that zombie/titties combo. Its why RE games starring women sell good here.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 21, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Not the most reliable site i found it at though




seems reliable enough


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 21, 2011)

pfft, who cares about america. Atleast show worldwide sales.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 21, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> pfft, who cares about america. Atleast show worldwide sales.


The manga sales in other countries are even less than in America, lol. Except for france since it's the largest comics and manga industry after Japan.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The manga sales in other countries are even less than in America, lol. Except for france since it's the largest comics and manga industry after Japan.



I knew that for a few series but overalll largest after japan is a surprise


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I'm glad One Piece is 11.


----------



## hisoga (Aug 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The manga sales in other countries are even less than in America, lol. Except for france since it's the largest comics and manga industry after Japan.



are you really sure? i mean, China and another Asian country never shown their market sell. 
America and Europe is not the only country in the world.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Err, I wouldn't bet on China. Here in Beijing I can barely find manga in most bookstores, and when I do find some there usually aren't a lot of them. Everything is so heavily pirated that I guess everybody just read them online.

As a result, too, there are few good manhua artists or animators in mainland China, the best are in Hong Kong or Taiwan. On Deviantart an  explained that anybody with talent in China doesn't even bother because of the piracy, if they still want to pursue a career they go to Hong Kong or somewhere else. As for him, he went to the U.S. to become a comic artist.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Aug 22, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> pfft, who cares about america.



I do, it's a pretty neat list imho


----------



## hisoga (Aug 22, 2011)

Mizura said:


> ^ Err, I wouldn't bet on China. Here in Beijing I can barely find manga in most bookstores, and when I do find some there usually aren't a lot of them. Everything is so heavily pirated that I guess everybody just read them online.
> 
> As a result, too, there are few good manhua artists or animators in mainland China, the best are in Hong Kong or Taiwan. On Deviantart an  explained that anybody with talent in China doesn't even bother because of the piracy, if they still want to pursue a career they go to Hong Kong or somewhere else. As for him, he went to the U.S. to become a comic artist.



owh yeah, forgot about that piracy thing.
and I just use "China" to describe all of the chinese country. and in my country too if not because of the piracy, comics industry will still very big but now not anymore.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Issue 38 cover_


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2011)

Reborn


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Reborn



Reborn


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2011)

Terrible cover.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2011)

You know, I've always wondered why the hell Akira adds this blush under the characters' eyes when she colors them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2011)

Because she draws shoujo-style.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 23, 2011)

I dropped Reborn around 200 chapter, Did it improve now? Should I pick it up again?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I dropped Reborn around 200 chapter, Did it improve now? Should I pick it up again?


Spend your time on a better manga.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 23, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I dropped Reborn around 200 chapter, Did it improve now? Should I pick it up again?


It got worse in indescribable proportion. Chapter 200 is the middle of the future arc - probably the best manga had to offer to begin with.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 24, 2011)

From Aohige:


> T goodies
> 
> last 5
> 
> ...


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

^ Well,guess I was wrong about Bleach rising.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm disappointed, Japan.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 24, 2011)

TBF aren't those rankings like a few weeks behind.


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> It got worse in indescribable proportion. Chapter 200 is the middle of the future arc - probably the best manga had to offer to begin with.



Well the one good thing about Reborn is that its anime has really good OP theme and OST. I belongs to my collection of OST from Anime I've never watched.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Bleach


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2011)

:/               .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 24, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF aren't those rankings like a few weeks behind.


The chapters getting ranked now are the ones where Tsukishima starts trolling Ichigo


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2011)

that explains it. as well as several other ongoing problems. japan are proving that they can see through bullshit


----------



## Akatora (Aug 24, 2011)

> THESE COLOR PAGES! THEY DO NOTHING!




They do plenty. 
However covers do nothing to change anything for the well known series.  Color pages can be enjoyable for the followers of the series(though from time to time Kubo completely waste em, others he do great)


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 24, 2011)

*Jump Issue 38 Table of Contents*
Cover : Tsuna, Reborn & the Arcobaleno
Toriko (Lead CP)
One Piece
Sket Dance
Naruto
Gintama
Reborn! (Cover, CP)
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
ST&RS
WOLF&RED (CP, Oneshot)
Kochikame
Beelzebub (CP)
Bakuman
Hunter x Hunter
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basket
Medaka Box
Nurarihyon no Mago
Bleach
Magico
Enigma
Hanasaka Ikkyuu (Cancelled)

Issue 39 Lead CP: Kurogane (most likely a new series)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 24, 2011)

God Movement said:


> japan are proving that they can see through bullshit



but that wouldn't explain why Kumagawa Box isn't first every week


----------



## Mastic (Aug 24, 2011)

Tsuna on the cover...


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> *Jump Issue 38 Table of Contents*
> Cover : Tsuna, Reborn & the Arcobaleno
> Toriko (Lead CP)
> One Piece
> ...


Wow.I think this is the first time I've seen Sket Dance rank above Naruto.Though it _is_ *Two Suns* being ranked.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> but that wouldn't explain why Kumagawa Box isn't first every week



it's improved though, it's not bottom three every week now


----------



## Akatora (Aug 24, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> *Jump Issue 38 Table of Contents*
> Cover : Tsuna, Reborn & the Arcobaleno
> Toriko (Lead CP)
> One Piece
> ...




Just a minor request, try staying away from that yellow text color, pretty damn hard to read without marking it first


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Just a minor request, try staying away from that yellow text color, pretty damn hard to read without marking it first



It depends on the skin you use though.I don't find it hard to read 'cause my skin is blue.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 24, 2011)

HolyDemon said:


> Well the one good thing about Reborn is that its anime has really good OP theme and OST. I belongs to my collection of OST from Anime I've never watched.


I don't remember a single good OP, but soundtrack I guess is okay. Rarely there's a show with outright _bad_ soundtrack.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 25, 2011)

> Jump Issue #39 Information
> 
> Lead CP / Cover : Kurogane (New Series)
> Center Colour : Harisugawa in Mirror World, Kochikame, Kuroko no Basket



I told you Kuroko would get a color 



illmatic said:


> Ikkyu is dead in the water
> 
> Kuroko no Basket will get a color for being the only sports genre series


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 25, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Wow.I think this is the first time I've seen Sket Dance rank above Naruto.Though it _is_ *Two Suns* being ranked.



I thought that chapter was alright, parental pride is more tolerable than bond destined to be obsessive anyway. Though I officially dropped the manga after reverse crowjob 

I totally don't expect Sket Dance to be this popular in Japan, considering how unknown it is in the West.

Harisugawa doesn't seem to be doing well for newly released series.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh jeez, Ikkyuu alredy cancelled? I kind of liked it. I'm going to ignore others I like sticking around the bottom as well.  But yay for ST&RS not falling...yet. D:


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Aug 26, 2011)

I give up on reading fresh new series. I'll wait until they look like they'll survive first. :/

Why does this thread make me care so much about TOC rankings. I'm like a Bakuman character except I don't matter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 27, 2011)

Kurogane one shot is out:
Link removed


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

is it any good? i can't dload anything


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Kurogane one shot is out:
> Link removed


Hm, not bad, has that buddy cop feeling. Although I sort of get the feeling it was written to showcase the weapons and characters were just secondary to that.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 30, 2011)

So, Kurogane is going to be serialized.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 30, 2011)

Was so bland it almost vanished. Let's see where it goes. Probably nowhere though.


----------



## 8 (Aug 30, 2011)

did the Kurogane one shot ever get translated?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 30, 2011)

^Yeah. Link to the site is just a few posts up.



Edward Newgate said:


> Kurogane one shot is out:
> failed terribly


----------



## 8 (Aug 30, 2011)

how could i have missed it. 



edit: 

meh.. that was weak. it really doesn't take much to get a one shot approved for serialization.


----------



## Koori (Aug 30, 2011)

*Wolf x Red* should be serialized, I just read the one-shot and it was awesome.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 30, 2011)

I think these were worse than last years


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 30, 2011)

There probably wasn't anything else on the agenda. I can't imagine this winning over something.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 30, 2011)

The oneshot seem to be more a checklist of things you expect in shonen or a WSJ manga. A color-by-the-#'s oneshot.

I'll say it lasts 18 chapters


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

*#39*
*Kurogane (New series, Lead color, Cover)*
One Piece
Toriko 
*Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa (Color)*
Naruto
Beelzebub
Stars
Gintama
*Kochikame (Color)*
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Inumarudashi
Hunter X Hunter
*Kuroko no Basket (Color)*
Bleach
Mago
Reborn
Magico
Enigma

Bakuman (Absent) 

*#40*
*Sket Dance (Lead Color, Cover)*
*Kurogane, Medaka Box, Inumarudashi (Color)*


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 31, 2011)

What is that...is that Bleach I see attempting to crawl out of the bottom 5?
Silly Bleach, you stay where you belong!

On another note, glad Beelzebub is back in the top 5 and hope it remains there for the forseeable future


----------



## zapman (Aug 31, 2011)

dont like Magico being at the bottom


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2011)

What Bleach chapter was that? Right after Tsukishima mindfuck?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> What Bleach chapter was that? Right after Tsukishima mindfuck?



454            .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

So, any predictions on St&rs? It's popular, ranked in the top 5 for its first chapter. It won't get cancelled for a long time, imo.


----------



## Stajyun (Aug 31, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> What is that...is that Bleach I see attempting to crawl out of the bottom 5?
> Silly Bleach, you stay where you belong!
> 
> On another note, glad Beelzebub is back in the top 5 and hope it remains there for the forseeable future



This post made my day.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2011)

Hariti said:


> 454            .


Yeah, there was nothing to write home about.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 31, 2011)

Number 1 Piece


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my,Reborn.I'm so glad I've dropped it.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleach


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 31, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So, any predictions on St&rs? It's popular, ranked in the top 5 for its first chapter. It won't get cancelled for a long time, imo.



Remember Magico and Enigma rankings when they first started...Look  at their rankings now. I'm not making  predictions  on these new series until I see some consistency first.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with Nightwish. This is Jump we're talking about, a series may start out good and then fall as time goes by which is considerably less reassuring then a series that starts out at the bottom. I really have to wonder how Sket Dance and Beelzebub made it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2011)

You do know that Jump rankings are irrelevant to manga's cancellation? It's volume sales that makes the difference. So you should look there.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> You do know that Jump rankings are irrelevant to manga's cancellation? It's volume sales that makes the difference. So you should look there.


But, some of the manga that they did cancel, they did it because of very poor rankings. I don't think the first volume of those manga even came out before the cancellation.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 31, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> You do know that Jump rankings are irrelevant to manga's cancellation? It's volume sales that makes the difference. So you should look there.


Quite the opposite, there has been a plethora of series that ran in JUMP which got canceled due to poor rankings the only excepts are series that has sustain a decent amount of sales despite low rankings (which are rare) and series in which the ranking has no effect on whatsoever (Kochikame, Hunter x Hunter)


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess Bleach would count as one of those with low rankings but good volume sales.

Just how long has it been in the bottom 5, excluding the color pages?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd reckon two months at most.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2011)

One Piece at top again?

 and everything has gone back to normal.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 31, 2011)

Geg said:


> I guess Bleach would count as one of those with low rankings but good volume sales.


Bleach current predicament is just a bump in the road for now, the arc is really not popular with fans but Kubo made the right decison by returning the Shinigamai to the storyline so it'll definitely move up when those chapters get covered but on the other hands sales have dropped a significant portion from two years so if the core problem isn't the Shinigami lack of screen time and just the series itself then Kubo got so major retooling to do. The likely solution if the series rank and sales doesn't improve is to either retool the story to fans current tastes or move to one of Jump's sister magazines Square and Ultra to suit an older demographic


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 31, 2011)

Bleach slowing crawling out of the bottom 5. 


And I just started reading Beelzebub how does this series fare in WSJ rankings?


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Bleach current predicament is just a bump in the road for now, the arc is really not popular with fans but Kubo made the right decison by returning the Shinigamai to the storyline so it'll definitely move up when those chapters get covered but on the other hands sales have dropped a significant portion from two years so if the core problem isn't the Shinigami lack of screen time and just the series itself then Kubo got so major retooling to do. The likely solution if the series rank and sales doesn't improve is to either retool the story to fans current tastes or move to one of Jump's sister magazines Square and Ultra to suit an older demographic



I dunno, didn't the popularity start to drop during all the Aizen bullshit? I know that volume sales fell more than 1 million units between 2009 and 2010. I don't think Bleach's current status is only because the Shinigami characters aren't around.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Aug 31, 2011)

Geg said:


> I dunno, didn't the popularity start to drop during all the Aizen bullshit? I know that volume sales fell more than 1 million units between 2009 and 2010. I don't think Bleach's current status is only because the Shinigami characters aren't around.


You're right it did that's why I made the suggestion that if bringing back old characters won't work then some serious retooling would be needed. But not just the manga sales are down, TV ratings, DVD sales and even the latest movie did poorly at the box office in comparison to previous movies in the franchise and mainy blame the Aizen bullshit for the current slump since people were sick of it, let's just say there's not much to celebrate this year for Bleach despite it being the 10th anniversary


Eisenheim said:


> And I just started reading Beelzebub how does this series fare in WSJ rankings?


The current ranking is the highest it's been in months. It experience somewhat of a slump in the rankings during the last arc, though it wasn't very good to be honest, but it seems to be doing okay now,


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 31, 2011)

^
Okay thanks, here's hoping it won't get cancelled like Psyren though I didn't even read that series


----------



## Akatora (Sep 1, 2011)

anyone know if Raw-Bunko is temp down or permanetly down and a reasining for the current down periode aswell as alternative sites?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2011)

It's permanently down. The guy running the place said it was beginning to be too much work every week and was interfering with RL things  or something.


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

raw-bunko.com may be down, but rawbunko.com is still up and updating.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 3, 2011)

> RawBunko.com (without dash ) is NOT closing. Keep checking back.



I didn't even know there were two different sites. Same name, same layout, what's the difference?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 3, 2011)

If anyone's been following Sasaki's recent tweets, he's posted some pics the set of the upcoming Kenshin live action:


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

The Zanbatou looks awfully small.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> If anyone's been following Sasaki's recent tweets, he's posted some pics the set of the upcoming Kenshin live action:




Do we know if this'll be based upon "Trust + Betrayal" or the manga/tv series?

Seeing Sanosuke's Zanba-sword point me to believe it's closer to the actual manga/tv series which is a disappointment in my eyes.


The story of the ovas + movies >> The Tv Series


----------



## Hariti (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow,didn't expect Sasaki to post it until tomorrow.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 5, 2011)

Bleach 455 tanked hard. End of Bond begins.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Bleach 455 tanked hard. End of Bond begins.



tanked hard? 

What do you mean?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

> post quoted from Bleach thread at 2ch
> 
> 203 名前：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] 投稿日：2011/09/07(水) 16:27:35.73 発信元:218.46.115.61[15/15]
> ドべ5
> ...





> *Bottom 5:*
> Beelzebub
> Kochikame
> Kuroko no Basket
> ...



Enigma
Magico
Kuroko no Basket
Kochikame
Beelzebub


----------



## Hariti (Sep 7, 2011)

This should be interesting to see..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 7, 2011)

For some reason the ToC is different there.

*Bottom 5:*
Magico
Enigma
Kuroko no Basket
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Bleach

*Weekly Shonen Jump #41*
An unidentified new serial (Lead Color Page)
Bakuman (Color Page)
ST&RS (Color Page)
Nurarihyon no Mago (Color Page)

I choose to believe this one


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

> Weekly Shonen Jump #41
> An unidentified new serial (Lead Color Page)
> Bakuman (Color Page)
> ST&RS (Color Page)
> Nurarihyon no Mago (Color Page)



A new series?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> For some reason the ToC is different there.
> 
> *Bottom 5:*
> Magico
> ...


As much as I would love this to be true I'd like to see where he got his source from


----------



## Hariti (Sep 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> As much as I would love this to be true I'd like to see where he got his source from



Same here.The other ToC was posted by T,the OP spoiler provider.More legitimate to me.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

Got some confirmation that Kochikame is ending this issue (or next?)


----------



## Akatora (Sep 7, 2011)

Who the helll care thinking about the TOC when there's a rumor that Kuchikame is ending...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 7, 2011)

It's unknown whether Kochikame is ending in this issue or not. But still, it had a good run... over 30 years.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah....that is something quite monumental considering that it's the second most read manga in Jump and has survived through three generations. I may rag on the manga from time to time but I'll be sad to see it go


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2011)

> どべより
> エニグマ
> マジコ
> 黒子
> ...


This is much more believable. Japanese kids finally getting some brains.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 7, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> This is much more believable. Japanese kids finally getting some brains.



*Bleach chapters 455+: End of Bad Ratings*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

*Jump #40 (12/09):*
*Sket Dance (Cover & **Lead Color Page)*
One Piece 
Naruto
Gintama
Bakuman
*Kurogane (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Toriko
Harisugawa in Mirror world
*Medaka Box (Color Page, Results Popular Contest, 23 pg.)*
ST&RS
Bleach
*Inumaru Dashi (Color Page)*
Hunter x Hunter
Reborn!
*Nurarihyon no Mago (23 pag.)*
Beelzebub
Kochikame
Kuroko no Basket
Magico
Enigma

*#41:*
*Bakuman (Lead Color Page)*
*Beelzebub, ST&RS, Enigma (Color Page)*
*Kurogane (23 pg.)*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 7, 2011)

Bleach is 8th 

Well, looks like the fun ends here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

It was bound to happen Edward 
Only six more weeks until will see how well Rukia's return did. Harisugawa in Mirror world has a decent start but we'll see how long it lasts, poor Enigma and poor Magico but if those Kochikame ending rumors are true then they may just survive


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2011)

Toriko is only 5th?  


Good also again for One Piece and Gintama.


Bleach rank is rising? Why?


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 7, 2011)

Bleach finally out of the bottom five. Well done Kubo.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 7, 2011)

Toriko 5th? Bleach out of bottom 5 (and in 8th)? Beelzebub in bottom 5?

This week sucks 


(Only a couple weeks til the shinigami return is ranked and bleach remains out of the bottom 5 for a while...)


----------



## Blinky (Sep 7, 2011)

oh wow fucking shocker Bleach wasn't permanently in the bottom 5


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 7, 2011)

Nevermind Bleach getting out of bottom 5. What da fuck is Beelzebub doing there?


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Got some confirmation that Kochikame is ending this issue (or next?)



As far as I can tell this doesn't say anything about Kochikame ending.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2011)

> Jump #40 (12/09):
> Sket Dance (Cover & Lead Color Page)
> One Piece
> Naruto
> ...


There we go, and that's still not Shinigami chapters.
Good Japan


----------



## geG (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait maybe it does say something about the final volume going on sale in December. Not totally sure though.

and lol, actually liking Bleach


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

Geg said:


> Wait maybe it does say something about the final volume going on sale in December. Not totally sure though.


It's not ending; that was a misunderstanding


The article mentions that the misunderstanding was that it's just the last time that a volume will receive a first edition print.


----------



## MvCforumsucks12 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey guys does anyone know the if those tributes lots of anime gets for there 10 anniversary get did Bleach get those tributs yet or it didint you know like the ones they did for OP did Bleach get those


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2011)

Nothing yet, the Naruto 10th Annivesary Fanbook wasn't announced until late October that year and the only think we have for Bleach is that Ryohgo Narita, writer of Bacanno and Durarara, is doing a special novel for the 10th Anniversary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2011)

HunterxHunter getting less than stellar rankings?

Maybe that will give Togashi a much needed bitch slap of reality.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 9, 2011)

HxH still sells a million copies a volume


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2011)

illmatic said:


> HxH still sells a million copies a volume



And this arc still sucks and he's still unprofessional as fuck. Your point?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 10, 2011)

illmatic said:


> HxH still sells a million copies a volume



One Piece does that on a weekly basis.

Not just manga either. 

The more you know

And Naruto.


So yeah, and Bleach still sells really well.

Sells don't add up to quality,


----------



## illmatic (Sep 10, 2011)

B Rabbit said:


> One Piece does that on a weekly basis.
> 
> Not just manga either.
> 
> ...



Those don't take year long... between chapters either


----------



## Skylit (Sep 10, 2011)

Beelzebub in the Bottom 5?


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HunterxHunter getting less than stellar rankings?
> 
> Maybe that will give Togashi a much needed bitch slap of reality.



Is HxH actually being ranked? I mean it just started new chapters again a week or two ago didn't it?


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2011)

From what I heard, HxH is not considered ranked. Just like the Kochikame situation, it will not be canceled no matter what. The manga will end when the author decide that they want to finish it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2011)

Nightwish said:


> From what I heard, HxH is not considered ranked. Just like the Kochikame situation, it will not be canceled no matter what. The manga will end when the author decide that they want to finish it.


lol, not really. There has never been a case of a really long running series forced cancellation by publisher based on ratings or anything of such sort.
Why? There's just no reason to cancel it. It's an already established franchise and will do better with *any* ratings than any new manga they will have to put in the opened spot, that will most likely get canceled in 26 chapters anyway.

And let's face it, everything recently added to Jump is shit of major proportions - who would risk it?

They can, of course, just start publishing even more third rate One Piece knock-offs, they all doing great.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> Is HxH actually being ranked? I mean it just started new chapters again a week or two ago didn't it?



Actually, i have no idea if the 8 week rule applies to him. But it probably does.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, not really. There has never been a case of a really long running series forced cancellation by publisher based on ratings or anything of such sort.
> Why? There's just no reason to cancel it. It's an already established franchise and will do better with *any* ratings than any new manga they will have to put in the opened spot, that will most likely get canceled in 26 chapters anyway.
> 
> And let's face it, everything recently added to Jump is shit of major proportions - who would risk it?
> ...





Misread my post?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 12, 2011)

Bakuman 3rd Anniversary

Also a question, if a series is not ranked due to having color pages or whatever, is the ranking of the chapter (i.e. the one from 7/8 weeks before) skipped completely?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Bakuman 3rd Anniversary
> 
> Also a question, if a chapter is not ranked due to the series having color pages or whatever, is the ranking of the chapter (i.e. the one from 7/8 weeks before) skipped completely?


Yes. It's unweighted basically the same with cover pages, the one from that time period is the actually chapter being ranked while the one from 8 weeks later is a different chapter. 

Jump does not order the manga based on popularity from the week before. It's true that popular series are in front, but the actual order is decided from week to week by the editor-in-chief. Basically, it may show the postcards do affect ranks, but it's mostly up to the editor himself.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 12, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> HunterxHunter getting less than stellar rankings?
> 
> Maybe that will give Togashi a much needed bitch slap of reality.



hxh's rankings have been low for, what, 3 years now? there was even a time where it was in the bottom 5 for like 5 chapters in a row

still not going to get cancelled. it sells all too well.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2011)

chikkychappy said:


> hxh's rankings have been low for, what, 3 years now? there was even a time where it was in the bottom 5 for like 5 chapters in a row
> 
> still not going to get cancelled. it sells all too well.


I don't think Hunter x Hunter is ranked yet since it hasn't been 8 weeks since it's return and even so at this point I don't think ranks even matter anymore since the series sales are too good


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2011)

> *Jump Issue 41 Information*
> Lead CP/Cover: Bakuman (Third Year Anniversary and Anime Second Season)
> Center Colour: ST&RS, Beelzebub, Enigma (First Year Anniversary)
> Extra Pages: Kurogane - 23 pages



**IMPORTANT NOTICE* Jump issue 41 will be released September 17th (Saturday), this is two days early than usual so we could be expecting RAWS/TOC today or tommorow.*


I'm not sure why this issue is releasing early, Kubo mentioned on his twitter last week something about Jump might be going on break again due to the Typhoon, but please don't take this as a official announcement.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 12, 2011)

There we go, 456.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 12, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> **IMPORTANT NOTICE* Jump issue 41 will be released September 17th (Saturday), this is two days early than usual so we could be expecting RAWS/TOC today or tommorow.*
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why this issue is releasing early, Kubo mentioned on his twitter last week something about Jump might be going on break again due to the Typhoon, but please don't take this as a official announcement.


Hm, it's probably because of Respect for the Aged Day.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 13, 2011)

*Jump Issue 41 TOC*
Bakuman(Lead CP/Cover)
Naruto
One Peice
Sket Dance
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Toriko 
Bleach
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Reborn
Inumaru Dash
Gintama
Hunter x Hunter
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Magico

*Jump Issue 42 Information*
Lead CP: Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Hariti (Sep 13, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump Issue 41 TOC*
> Bakuman(Lead CP/Cover)
> *Naruto*
> One Peice
> ...





Bleach slowly climbing up....


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 13, 2011)

People are slowly realizing the wonder of Sket Dance pek

And Harisugawa's Mirror is doing well

Life's good.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 13, 2011)

When was the last time Naruto was ranked first?
During the Kakashi/7 swordsmen chapters,IIRC?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 13, 2011)

Updated volume sales:
Dragon Ball : 42 tomes : 156 050 000
Kochi Kame : 176 tomes : 155 270 000
Slam Dunk : 31 tomes : 118 970 000
Naruto : 57 tomes : 113 030 000
Bleach : 51 tomes : 72 030 000
Hxh : 29 tomes : 56 420 000
Kenshin : 28 tomes : 54 010 000
Yuyu Hakusho : 19 tomes : 49 020 000
Gintama : 40 tomes : 36 880 000

*Jump Issue 41 TOC*
Bakuman(Lead CP/Cover)
Naruto
One Piece
Sket Dance
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Toriko 
Beelzebub (Center Colour)
Bleach
ST&RS (Center Colour)
Kurogane - 23 pages
Kochikame
Enigma (Center Colour)
Medaka Box
Reborn
Inumaru Dash
Gintama
Hunter x Hunter
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Magico

I can't see where the colour pages are placed exactly in the TOC, but judging from the page numbers they should be pretty much correct.

*Jump Issue 42 Information*
Cover: Hunter x Hunter or One Piece 
Lead CP: Hunter x Hunter
Center Colour: Bleach, Sket Dance, Gintama
Oneshot - PSI Kusuo Saiki

*Bleach Lost Shinigami Representative Badge Arc New Character Seiyuu's*
Riruka - Megumi Toyoguchi


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 13, 2011)

When was the last time Naruto ranked first? Seems like ages ago. And Bleach almost at the top 5 before the return of Rukia? Guess all Kubo needed to do was to pick up the pace


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 13, 2011)

naruto first? I laughed hard. Must be some typo or Masashi is bribing Jump staff


----------



## Koori (Sep 13, 2011)

*Naruto first!?*

*Toriko fifth!!?*

*Bleach over Medakanmon!!!!?*

*Magico in the bottom!!!!!!!?*


----------



## Syed (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes Bleach is going back up. Slow and steady wins the race after all 

LOL WTH is Naruto doing at first. Luckily One Piece stomping it is inevitable.


----------



## Koori (Sep 13, 2011)

Next week Bleach back to the bottom.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2011)

Y'all just mad cuz Nardo is stylin' on you and your favorite SJ manga


----------



## Koori (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto who?


----------



## 8 (Sep 13, 2011)

generally i like magico. but when i look back, those chapters ranked at the bottom 5 were indeed dull.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 13, 2011)

Guys....Naruto has ranked first many times before, no need to get into a bitchfit over it


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2011)

im curious. what chapter is that ranked first?


----------



## Koori (Sep 13, 2011)

Kirito said:


> im curious. what chapter is that ranked first?



The one where Gaara's character got ruined.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 13, 2011)

Kirito said:


> im curious. what chapter is that ranked first?



Chapter 547/548 which ironically is the chapter Sasaki commented on his twitter


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 13, 2011)

01. Naruto (c547)
02. One Piece (c631)
03. Sket Dance (c193)
04. Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa (c02)
05. Toriko (c149)
06. Bleach (c456)
07. Medaka Box (c106)
08. Reborn (c344)
09. Inumaru Dash (c139)
10. Gintama (c361)
11. Kuroko no Basket (c125)
12. Nurarihyon no Mago (c162)
13. Magico (c19)

Bakuman (c140) not ranked due to Lead CP and Cover
Beelzebub (c116), ST&RS (c03), Enigma (c41) not ranked due to having a Color Page
Kochikame, HunterxHunter not considered ranked

7 weeks till ranked: Kurogane


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 13, 2011)

Bleach and Medaka Box


----------



## Mastic (Sep 13, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Bleach and Medaka Box



You already know.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

>Liking Bleach 

Just how more awful can you get?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> >Liking Bleach
> 
> Just how more awful can you get?


----------



## Mastic (Sep 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> >Liking Bleach
> 
> Just how more awful can you get?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 13, 2011)

hxh cover yeeess :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump Issue 41 TOC*
> Bakuman(Lead CP/Cover)
> Naruto
> One Piece
> ...


----------



## FeiHong (Sep 13, 2011)

Bleach should be number one! everyone else can fail, with One Piece being the runner up.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 14, 2011)

Bleach fans will certainly be pleased with these developments.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd have Bleach take the number 1 spot just to enojy the fuckin shitstorm this place would become.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 14, 2011)

Bleach has been number one multiple times before.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd actually be happy if Bleach chapter 463 takes first place. At least it would show that the voters have some taste.

Dat Kenpachi


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 20, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter hasn't had Lead CP/Cover since 2005, and immediately after it did was when the series started going on the huge amount of breaks.

I'm hoping that this and the new Anime is a sign that Togashi is atleast going to serialize more reguarly. But then I remember Dragon Quest X is coming out.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't read Ant Arc yet. Should I start now? I'm getting the feeling I had when I read Fairy Tail during Edolas Arc


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 20, 2011)

Kirito said:


> I haven't read Ant Arc yet. Should I start now? I'm getting the feeling I had when I read Fairy Tail during Edolas Arc


It's pretty much over now so you might as well get it over it and is not bad at all in fact it may be better reading it all in one sitting


----------



## Kirito (Sep 20, 2011)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2011)

Come on, guys, just because a chapter of a series is more popular once (or sometimes), doesn?t mean a series gets entirely better or the other way around =D


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Jump #42 (26/09):
Hunter x Hunter (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Naruto
One Piece
Kuroko no Basket
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Bleach (Color Page)
Toriko
Kurogane
Gintama (Color Page)
Reborn!
PSI Kusuo Saiki (One-shot)
Medaka Box
Bakuman
Sket Dance (Color Page)
Beelzebub
Nurarihyon no Mago
Inumaru Dashi
Kochikame
Enigma
Magico
ST&RS

#43:
Lead Color: Kuroko no Basket
CP: Reborn, Medaka Box, Kochikame


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 21, 2011)

Why is St&rs last?!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2011)

Here comes the asspain....


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Bakuman below Reborn?Seriously?


----------



## rice (Sep 21, 2011)

not pleased with st&rs and bakuman


----------



## 8 (Sep 21, 2011)

i don't mind if st&rs get the boot. its boring. same for enigma. they are right where they belong.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why is St&rs last?!


not just last, *DEAD *last. :amazed


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why is St&rs last?!



Every single time I swear. A series comes up which is obviously not going to last yet people are still surprised when it goes down the tubes.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 21, 2011)

How many chapters till we find out Bleach's ranking for the shinigami return?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 21, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> How many chapters till we find out Bleach's ranking for the shinigami return?


Two chapters. Not that they will immediately skyrocket the very chapter Shinibros appear, but ratings already doing better even as it is.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 21, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> How many chapters till we find out Bleach's ranking for the shinigami return?



01. Naruto (c548)
02. One Piece (c632)
03. Kuroko no Basket (c126)
04. Harisugawa in Mirror world (c03)
05. Toriko (c150)
06. Reborn! (c345)
07. Medaka Box (c107)
08. Bakuman (c141)
09. Beelzebub (c117)
10. Nurarihyon no Mago (c163)
11. Inumaru Dashi (c140)
12. Enigma (c42)
13. Magico (c20)
14. ST&RS (c04)

6 weeks till ranked: Kurogane

Kochikame, HunterxHunter not considered ranked
Bleach (c457), Gintama (c362), Sket Dance (c194) not ranked due to having a Color Page
PSI Kusuo Saiki is a Oneshoot and thus not ranked


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 21, 2011)

The Japanese kids are weak minded 

Come on, that's what it takes to change their opinion?! The mere appearance of the Shinigami?


----------



## Mastic (Sep 21, 2011)

Well its Rukia, so yeah.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> The Japanese kids are weak minded
> 
> Come on, that's what it takes to change their opinion?! The mere appearance of the Shinigami?



Kubo's Hitsugaya card never fails


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Kubo's Hitsugaya card never fails



The heart of the cards guides Kubo's pen


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2011)

Has Unohana returned?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

I seriously have little respect for the Japanese kids who read manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2011)

Posting it here as well.

There was this phrases contest, and each JUMP mangaka eventually did a drawing for the winning phrases for their respective manga.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 24, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Posting it here as well.
> 
> There was this phrases contest, and each JUMP mangaka eventually did a drawing for the winning phrases for their respective manga.



Looks interesting enough, do we know what these phrases mean?

also was these all the entries? I only see like 11 isn'th there like 17 in Jump?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2011)

There's a rumor that the mangaka of Stars turned in the manuscript late, which might have affected the ranking this week.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 24, 2011)

lol@Togashi's


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 24, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Posting it here as well.
> 
> There was this phrases contest, and each JUMP mangaka eventually did a drawing for the winning phrases for their respective manga.



Does Togashi even care? I bet it took him 15 minutes to draw that.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2011)

Of course he cares. He even bothered to color it! :ho


----------



## Blinky (Sep 24, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I seriously have little respect for the Japanese kids who read manga.



...they're just kids.



God Movement said:


> lol@Togashi's



What's wrong with it besides him using the one colour for Gon ?


----------



## Fran (Sep 24, 2011)

Drawings & Colourings:

Naruto: WOAH WOAH ITADAKIMASU GATTSU GATTSU

Toriko: Fab

Bleach : Fab

Gintama: Fucking fab

HxH: Aiiight.


----------



## Stilzkin (Sep 24, 2011)

The HxH one looks good to me, I don't see why people are complaining. Its simple but it works.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2011)

Blinky said:


> What's wrong with it besides him using the one colour for Gon ?



That is the problem

and it's not like he did that to achieve a certain effect, he did that because he's a lazy fuck


----------



## Kirito (Sep 25, 2011)

i bet it was rumiko takahashi who did that


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 26, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Posting it here as well.
> 
> There was this phrases contest, and each JUMP mangaka eventually did a drawing for the winning phrases for their respective manga.



I like OP, Bleach and Beelzebub. 



lol @ Togashi though I still appreciate his effort for coloring it.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the HXH one  and Bleach,And Beelzebub


----------



## Hariti (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jump #43 (03/10):*
Kuroko no Basket (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Naruto
Bleach
Sket Dance
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Medaka Box (Color Page, 23 pg.)
Toriko
Kurogane
Reborn! (Color Page)
PSI Kusuo Saiki (One-shot)
Gintama
Kochikame (Color Page)
Bakuman
*Nurarihyon no Mago (23 pg.)*
Inumaru Dashi
*Magico (23 pg.)*
Beelzebub
Hunter X Hunter
Enigma
ST&RS
One Piece (On Break)


#44:
Lead CP: Naruto (12? Anniversary)
CP: Nurarihyon no Mago, Harisugawa in Mirror world, Kyōgi dansu-bu (One Shot), Keruberosu (One Shot), Jitsuryoku-ha erīto (One Shot)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been officially announced now that:
- Medaka Box gets a 26 episodes anime, by Gainax.
- Kuroko no Busket also gets an anime, by Production I.G.
- Magico gets a vomic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2011)

Good, good.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2011)

Bleach is second to last again, huh


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2011)

> Gintama


aww, so low


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2011)

01. Naruto (c549)
02. Bleach (c458)
03. Sket Dance (c195)
04. Harisugawa in Mirror world (c04)
05. Toriko (c151)
06. Gintama (c363)
07. Bakuman (c142)
08. Nurarihyon no Mago (c164)
09. Inumaru Dashi (c141)
10. Magico (c21)
11. Beelzebub (c118)
12. Enigma (c43)
13. ST&RS (c05)

5 weeks till ranked: Kurogane

Kochikame, HunterxHunter not considered ranked
One Piece (c633) is on a break and thus not ranked
Kuroko no Basket (c127), Medaka Box (c108), Reborn (c346) not ranked due to having a Color Page
PSI Kusuo Saiki is a Oneshoot and thus not ranked


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> It's been officially announced now that:
> - Medaka Box gets a 26 episodes anime, by Gainax.
> - *Kuroko no Busket also gets an anime, by Production I.G.*
> - Magico gets a vomic.


That studio is too good to work on a series like that but it's good to see that Jump adaptations is spreading out to different studios


----------



## Badalight (Sep 28, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> That studio is too good to work on a series like that but it's good to see that Jump adaptations is spreading out to different studios



Uh, you realize Gainax actually animates quite a few things right? They don't all have to be on the level of Fooly Cooly or Gurren Lagann.

I mean, they've animated some pretty mediocre shows. Animation wise and story-wise.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Uh, you realize Gainax actually animates quite a few things right? They don't all have to be on the level of Fooly Cooly or Gurren Lagann.
> 
> I mean, they've animated some pretty mediocre shows. Animation wise and story-wise.


I was referring to Kuroko no Busket being animated by Production I.G. though

Then again, like Gainax, their track record isn't perfect either. Funny this will be the first time either studio will be handling a Jump property


----------



## illmatic (Sep 28, 2011)

So long ~ST&RS


----------



## Syed (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Bleach is back up. 

InB4 the haters.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 28, 2011)

awww yeah, Kubo got his groove back.


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Sep 28, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Jump #43 (03/10)
> Naruto
> *BLEACH*
> Sket Dance
> ...





And we still ain't reach the chapter where the shinigami return. Nothing can stop Bleach from takin over Jump. NOTHING! Welcome back to the Holy Shonen Trinity, Bleach.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL Now Toriko is the one going lower.

Kubo's loving this shit.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 28, 2011)

Bleach back at the HST.


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

For each Bleach chapter that goes up in the rankings you neg-rep one Bleachretard.


----------



## KBL (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> For each Bleach chapter that goes up in the rankings you neg-rep one Bleachretard.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

It took a single panel of Hitsugaya to get the voters back


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

According to Aohige it's mostly little kids and the most hardcore of hardcore who do the weekly polls.

Not surprising at all, Japanese kids sure are a bunch of idiots when it comes to the rankings. Thanks goodness the more serious (older) readers tend to give their support to the series they like by buying the volumes.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It took a single panel of Hitsugaya to get the voters back



what did you expect? the females have some new fapping material


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It took a single panel of Hitsugaya to get the voters back



Hmm... any of you know how the Hitsugaya flashback chapter did in the TOC?

we do know Hitsugaya is the most popular character in Bleach.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2011)

^It had a color page, didn't it? Then it wasn't ranked.


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

I think Kubo makes an entire chapter full with Kenpachi pooping and it still ranks high in the polls.


----------



## Kunkka (Sep 28, 2011)

Why can't butthurt Bleach haters just accept the fact the Bleach is back being part of the HST?


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Just like If Oda made a chapter about a character that like goat meat better than sheep meat, would probably still see OP at the top


----------



## Winzerd (Sep 28, 2011)

lol @ bleach fans ecstatic over a single week of being 3rd 

as easy to please as always


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Comparing the best shonen in story that never once has had one single of its chapters put in the bottom 5, with the garbage that is Tite's "joke"? You've disappointed me.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Winzerd said:


> lol @ bleach fans ecstatic over a single week of being 3rd
> 
> as easy to please as always



Honestly most bleach fans shouldn't care at all

TOC is of little importance as long as the Volume sales are good.

also it isn't ranked third here it's second(though likely would have been third had OP not been on break)


toc is important for new series battling for survival. How the established series are ranked compared to each other on the list is pretty much a test of who got the most die hard fanboys...

Another reason why people shouldn't care much about who's in the top 5


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> *Comparing the best shonen in story* that never once has had one single of its chapters put in the bottom 5, with the garbage that is Tite's "joke"? You've disappointed me.



*Most popular shounen in history**

It isn't any more the best than something like Twilight is the best vampire series or biber being a great singer 


all a matter of opinion


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Akatora said:


> all a matter of opinion



Ok, but you at least could have used better examples. Those are the most popular in their fields but awful at the same time, everyone knows, and everyone also knows they have extremly hardcore fans. On the other hand, OP fame is well deserved, because the quality speaks by itself.

However I must say, polls are meaningless, the sales count more. Look at Nuramago, it spent 20 weeks in a row in the bottom 5, yet it never got cancelled. Why? Because its sales surpass the 200k mark.


----------



## Kunkka (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ok, but you at least could have put better examples. Those are the most popular in their fields but awful at the same time, everyone knows, and everyone also knows they have extremly hardcore fans. On the other hand, OP fame is well deserved, because the quality speaks by itself.
> 
> However I must say, polls are meaningless, the sales count more. Look at Nuramago, it spent 20 weeks in a row in the bottom 5, yet it never got cancelled. Why? Because its sales surpass the 200k mark.



one piece is overrated.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> one piece is overrated.



Butthurt so much? Just take look at your avatar, and at your horrible taste.

Bah! I won't bother discussing with denial guys like you.


----------



## Kunkka (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> Butthurt so much? Just take look at your avatar, and at your awful taste.



says someone who rants about how bleach is awful every week

lol butthurt op fans they never change


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> says someone who rants about how bleach is awful every week



I'm sure even you know Bleach is garbage nowadays. The polls? 0 value, sales are important. Give me a solid reason to still think it has something good to look, else shut your trap.

EDIT: No, wait, don't bother. A friend of mine just told me about the new characters and the pile of shit the whole arc is.


----------



## Kunkka (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> I'm sure even you know Bleach is garbage nowadays. The polls? 0 value, the sales are important. Give me a solid reason to still think it has something good to look, else shut your trap.



yeah enjoy your snooze fest fishman arc. 

and sales =/= quality


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> Ok, but you at least could have used better examples. Those are the most popular in their fields but awful at the same time, everyone knows, and everyone also knows they have extremly hardcore fans. On the other hand, OP fame is well deserved, because the quality speaks by itself.



Your opinion and the opinion of a lot of others.
Personally I find it medicore, but i have made the conclusion long ago I never was an intended reader of the series.

Just don't be surprise if some say OP is guilty of the same crimes(though most if not all should agree to a lesser degree) 



Koori said:


> However I must say, polls are meaningless, the sales count more. Look at Nuramago, it spent 20 weeks in a row in the bottom 5, yet it never got cancelled. Why? Because its sales surpass the 200k mark.



Yes this
What count is the sales a place where OP trancend reason.



I'm sad to admit that through reading from the start of OP till Luffy vs Lucci I sadly only had about 3 good laughs.(most of the times OP comedy just fail on me... which is one of the main reasons I concluded i'm not a targeted audience)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's the WSJ discussion thread we all know and love.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2011)

Winzerd said:


> lol @ bleach fans ecstatic over a single week of being 3rd
> 
> as easy to please as always


blitzing him here

Don't cry too much, m'kay? m'kay


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> Butthurt so much? Just take look at your avatar, and at your horrible taste.
> 
> Bah! I won't bother discussing with denial guys like you.


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I'm sad to admit that through reading from the start of OP till Luffy vs Lucci I sadly only had about 3 good laughs.(most of the times OP comedy just fail on me... which is one of the main reasons I concluded i'm not a targeted audience)



Not want to offend, but... you're a bit strange. Maybe it's not your type of shonen series, or maybe it's the premise.  Whatever.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Here's the WSJ discussion thread we all know and love.



I don't know about love, but surely it's the kind we've known for far to long where it eventually become people nagging about the same series again and again instead of debating/talking about the less known ones 

This is the thread where people should be the most objective in their opinions yet sadly it isn't.


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> yeah enjoy your snooze fest fishman arc.
> 
> and sales =/= quality



LOL, it's funny how you guys still insist in this. What were you expecting, fight here fight there? White backgrounds? Yeah, I enjoy the  current arc, a million times better than the warc arc from Naruto or the previous arc from your favorite shonen. No, that isn't your problem, your real problem is that you can't just stand the fact the other two most popular shonen series have turned garbage, while the king continues getting better. PROBLEM?

You also have no idea about the meaning of quality. Quality is having your characters always keep their personalities, quality is having consistency, quality is hint at future developments. Oh, wait, isn't all this what your favorite series lacks? And you're a troll, so to my ignore list you go.




Akatora said:


> I don't know about love, but surely it's the kind we've known for far to long where it eventually become people nagging about the same series again and again instead of debating/talking about the less known ones
> 
> This is the thread where people should be the most objective in their opinions yet sadly it isn't.



You're right, but it can't be helped if just because of one meaningles poll a bunch of hardcore tards come gloating. Maybe the best solution is to ignore their ramblings.


----------



## Kunkka (Sep 28, 2011)

unlike us bleach fans we don't go raging if someone says bleach is shit unlike op fans who can't even accept criticisms.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> Not want to offend, but... you're a bit strange. Maybe it's not your type of shonen series, or maybe it's the premise.  Whatever.



Best conclusion is just saying it isn't my kind of series.
sure i had some small laughs, but I only recall I had 3 Major ones(2 of em due to Zoro's lack of directions) the third I can't remember anymore...

I remember Robin's flashback resulted in me quitting OP for like a year and skipping a lot of content before a return where they were escaping from prison.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> unlike us bleach fans we don't go raging if someone says bleach is shit unlike op fans who can't even accept criticisms.



That's because bleach readers KNOW they're not reading an amazing piece of art

Also something about One Piece attracts people with a "no criticism" mindset, and it's not the quality


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Kunkka said:


> unlike us bleach fans we don't go raging if someone says bleach is shit unlike op fans who can't even accept criticisms.



So you admit you're a Bleach fan. No wonder your criticism towards the king...

Anyway, I have had enough of your trolling. Good riddance!


----------



## Koori (Sep 28, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Best conclusion is just saying it isn't my kind of series.
> sure i had some small laughs, but I only recall I had 3 Major ones(2 of em due to Zoro's lack of directions) the third I can't remember anymore...
> 
> I remember Robin's flashback resulted in me quitting OP for like a year and skipping a lot of content before a return where they were escaping from prison.



Just by curiosity, when did you start reading it?

Oh, and sorry for my earlier comment, I had no idea it wasn't your type of series


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2011)

Koori said:


> Just by curiosity, when did you start reading it?
> 
> Oh, and sorry for my earlier comment, I had no idea it wasn't your type of series



Hmm... Not sure, think it was in 2008 to see what all the fuzz was about and giving it a chance. (Though as with a lot of others i needed others to convince me of trying it out due to it's art style.)

But hey people got different opinions, that's how it should be and hopefully everyone should be able to find atleast 1 manga that they'd like even the ones that think they hate it all.


I was to a lesser degree also put off by Naruto's art till i eventually was talked into giving it a try, wasn't bad but never became much more than a ok series before I dropped it 


well... I suppose we keep talking we should move it into our profiles before we turn this into a chat room


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Sep 28, 2011)

Not sure why people are talking about Kenpachi and Hitsugaya. They're not the reason for the high ranking. Chapter 458 is the one being ranked. 459 is when Rukia is shown. 460 is when you get Kenpachi, Hitsugaya and etc.



			
				Winzerd said:
			
		

> lol @ bleach fans ecstatic over a single week of being 3rd as easy to please as always



We're in 2nd place, not 3rd. And I'm not ecstatic because we're in the top 5 for a single week. I'm ecstatic because we _won't_ be leaving the top 5 for quite a few weeks, maybe even months. So get comfortable. We gon be at the top for a minute.


----------



## Tre_azam (Sep 28, 2011)

bleach is awesome because you dont take it seriously. Narutos only good when hes not in it and one piece is awesome generally (though latest arc is borefest)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2011)

Syed said:


> I've been reading One Piece probably way longer than you



What does that even matter to anything


----------



## Syed (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What does that even matter to anything



One Piece logic bro.


----------



## Winzerd (Sep 28, 2011)

Last leaf village ninja said:


> We're in 2nd place, not 3rd. And I'm not ecstatic because we're in the top 5 for a single week. I'm ecstatic because we _won't_ be leaving the top 5 for quite a few weeks, maybe even months. So get comfortable. We gon be at the top for a minute.



it's a given that that chapter of OP was 1st or 2nd so bleach's ranking was inflated.

dont care about bleach itself, indifferent to it because it's genuinely shit and it's not worth my time to discuss it, but you really think it's gonna be top 5 for months lol?




Hatifnatten said:


> what Tsukishima and Ginjou meant here
> 
> Don't cry too much, m'kay? m'kay



whats this trying to prove? that bleach's rankings are inconsistent as hell even in a poll monopolized by kids that form up its main readership?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2011)

Since when did this turn into a competition?


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2011)

thread is awesome, 5 stars


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys should be more concerned with the magazine's current quality, rather than ToC rankings.


----------



## Mastic (Sep 28, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Since when did this turn into a competition?



Im more surprised that some people care enough to write more than a couple one liners about it.


----------



## MdB (Sep 28, 2011)

Internet buzzwords and knee-jerk reactions. I don't think I've seen a sadder excuse for a lack of wit than what I'm currently seeing here.


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Sep 28, 2011)

Winzerd said:


> it's a given that that chapter of OP was 1st or 2nd so bleach's ranking was inflated.
> 
> dont care about bleach itself, indifferent to it because it's genuinely shit and it's not worth my time to discuss it, but you really think it's gonna be top 5 for months lol?



You're right about the One Piece rank. Bleach would've been 3rd if OP was on the list, I'll give you that. 

Honestly, with the recent chapters we've been getting, I think Bleach can stay in the top 5 for a while (mostly due to popular characters showing up). lol, I said maybe, maybe it could stay up there for months. The months part was just me gettin all hyped and shit, but I do believe it can remain top 5 for a few weeks.

It can happen.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

Hitsugaya Kawaii desu pekpekpek


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread never ceases to amuse me.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 28, 2011)

Well this is the reaction everyone expected.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What does that even matter to anything



It means he has oober knowledge that the rest of us doesn't, making us inferior beings.


----------



## geG (Sep 29, 2011)

lol so I guess this is corresponding to Hitsugaya showing up right?

Oh Kubo, you terrible writer, you


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2011)

**Bleach ranks up like a friend**

*This Thread:*



Who wants Sandwiches?!


----------



## Akatora (Sep 29, 2011)

Geg said:


> lol so I guess this is corresponding to Hitsugaya showing up right?
> 
> Oh Kubo, you terrible writer, you



Not so, according to peoples posts earlier this is the chapter before the shinigami's showed up...
As wonderous as this might be


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> 01. Naruto (c549)
> 02. Bleach (c458)
> 03. Sket Dance (c195)
> 04. Harisugawa in Mirror world (c04)
> ...



Nice. Rukia hasn't even come back yet, let alone Hitsuguya


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2011)

Geg said:


> lol so I guess this is corresponding to Hitsugaya showing up right?
> 
> Oh Kubo, you terrible writer, you



pretty much


----------



## Mastic (Sep 29, 2011)

This chapter was ranked so high because it was _End of All Bonds_, the one where Ginjo stabs the shit outta Ichigo. 

The Japanese are quite the sadists.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> It took a single panel of Hitsugaya to get the voters back



The following chapter is where Kubo let Hitsugaya do all the talking for the captains, right?

Incoming first place!


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2011)

i was just looking 8 chapters back at bleach (chapter 458). it seems like those assumptions about shinigami boosting its rank are wrong. no shinigami appeared. this chapter was about ginjo betraying ichigo. what really boosted bleachs rank should be that plot twist.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Yeah, the Kubo's standard double-cross twist never fail


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm primarily a One Piece fan, but it's funny to see how rankings aren't a big deal anymore when Bleach's is going back up. 

Those same people shrugging this off are the same people who made such a big deal out of it being on the bottom 5.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2011)

Never change WSJ thread


Never change.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 3, 2011)

The magazine comes out early again this week, so expect early spoilers tomorrow (and the chapters themselves).

Also these volumes will be out for sale in the next month:

One Piece Vol.64
Naruto Vol.58
Gintama Vol.42
Sket Dance Vol.21
Toriko Vol.17
Kikai Banashi Hanasaka Ikkyuu Vol.2
ST&RS Vol.1
Toriko Gourmet Hunting Book
One Piece Comic Calendar 2012


----------



## TadloS (Oct 3, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## MrCinos (Oct 4, 2011)

Such a bland cover.

/captain obvious


----------



## Akatora (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite true, not much else to say about the cover


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

*Weekly Shounen Jump Issue #44 TOC*

Naruto (Lead CP, Cover)
One Piece
Toriko
Sket Dance
Reborn
Kurogane
Nurarihyon no Mago (Center Colour)
Medaka Box
Jitsuryoku-ha Elite (49p, Center Colour, Oneshot)
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa (Center Colour)
Gintama
Bleach
Bakuman
Kochi Kame
Beelzebub
Magico
ST&RS
Hunter x Hunter
Kuroko no Basket
Enigma

*Issue #45 Preview*
Lead CP & Cover: One Piece
Center Colour: Medaka Box, Kochikame, Kerberos (Oneshot, 47p)


----------



## neostar8710 (Oct 4, 2011)

im so glad nurahiayon is going up, it is so intense right now with all of the stuff going on!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

^It's not going up. It's not ranked this week because of the color page.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's hoping for 460.


----------



## 8 (Oct 4, 2011)

i was expecting bleach to rank higher. isn't this the chapter of rukia's return?

also.. enigma and st@rs are goners.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

8 said:


> i was expecting bleach to rank higher. isn't this the chapter of rukia's return?
> 
> also.. enigma and st@rs are goners.


Either that, or the chapter with the rest of the Shinigami.


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2011)

how many weeks until kurogane is ranked? or is it ranked already?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 4, 2011)

rice said:


> how many weeks until kurogane is ranked? or is it ranked already?


Four weeks.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 4, 2011)

This is one of the best top 5s I can hope for with Reborn being the only blemish. Dat Medaka Box.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 4, 2011)

01. One Piece (c634)
02. Toriko (c152)
03. Sket Dance (c196)
04. Reborn! (c347)
05. Medaka Box (c109)
06. Gintama (c364)
07. Bleach (c459)
08. Bakuman (c143)
09. Beelzebub (c119)
10. Magico (c22)
11. ST&RS (c06)
12. Kuroko no Basket (c128)
13. Enigma (c44)

4 weeks till ranked: Kurogane

Kochikame, HunterxHunter not considered ranked
One Piece (c633) is on a break and thus not ranked
Naruto (c550), Nurarihyon no Mago (c165), Harisugawa in Mirror world (c05) not ranked due to having a Color Page
Jitsuryoku-ha Elite is a Oneshoot and thus not ranked
Inumaru Dashi (c142) seems to be absent


----------



## Hariti (Oct 4, 2011)

8 said:


> i was expecting bleach to rank higher. isn't this the chapter of rukia's return?
> 
> also.. enigma and st@rs are goners.



Yeah,it's the one where Rukia returns.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 4, 2011)

lool at the bleach fans that thought rukia chapter would be ranked higher.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 4, 2011)

What the Fuck is Reborn! doing so far up the list? But then again One Piece hasn't been that great lately and it still is at the top mostly


----------



## 8 (Oct 4, 2011)

raziu said:


> What the Fuck is Reborn! doing so far up the list? But then again One Piece hasn't been that great lately and it still is at the top mostly


but nothing has been that great lately. even if you think one piece's first spot is a bit overrated, those other series doesn't deserve it either.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 4, 2011)

lol bleach going back down


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2011)

Medaka Box in top 5 like a boss.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Oct 4, 2011)

What, Bleach got knocked down to 7th place evenXD Kubo must be kicking himself for what he did.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 4, 2011)

lol Bleach went from 2nd to seven place.Toriko still being awesome as alway and good to see Reborn not being in the bottom 5


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow. wtf? I really did think the chapter with Rukia would rank #1. Hmm... Dunno what to say about that. lol. When that chapter came out, we was goin crazy in the Society Telegram...


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 5, 2011)

Kuroko no Basket fluctuates like crazy. It was top three last week not it's bottom three.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 5, 2011)

Yo Yo no Basket


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 5, 2011)

It's kinda surprising, since they just announced that it's getting an anime.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2011)

They liked the twist chapter but not Rukia? Bleach's rankings are officially the most random of the entire Jump line.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe Bleach got the boost for the anime


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

They're definitely fucking with Bleach fans.


----------



## geG (Oct 5, 2011)

Or the Bleach fans are fucking

with themselves?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 5, 2011)

I like how the Bleach fans are completely silent when its ranking is low, but obnoxiously loud as fuck when it's high.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 6, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I like how the Bleach fans are completely silent when its ranking is low, but obnoxiously loud as fuck when it's high.


Bleach's rankings are low week: "We don't care about such things, they mean nothing "
Bleach's ranking are high week: "FUCK YEAH! BLEACH IS REGAINING IT'S FORMER GLORY!! "


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Or the Bleach fans are fucking
> 
> with themselves?



That would be the appropriate action. We have to get our bodies ready for another glorious chapter of burrechu



RamzaBeoulve said:


> I like how the Bleach fans are completely silent when its ranking is low, but obnoxiously loud as fuck when it's high.



I speak for all Bleach fans when I say:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZSXnrbs_k[/YOUTUBE]



Edward Newgate said:


> Bleach's rankings are low week: "We don't care about such things, they mean nothing "
> Bleach's ranking are high week: "FUCK YEAH! BLEACH IS REGAINING IT'S FORMER GLORY!! "



Bleach's rankings are high week: "We don't care about such things, they mean nothing "
Bleach's ranking are low week: "YES BLEACH IS BOTTOM 3"



But it's all in good jest.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2011)

Metalica Metalluca's author is going to start a new series in the next issue of Saikyo Jump.

Here's the pic of the main character:


It's called Kyouryuu Taisen Dinobout.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 7, 2011)

Dinobout? Sounds lame as fuck.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 7, 2011)

Apparently it's a manga adaption for a game. And since it's the mangaka of Metalica Metalluca, it's probably going to suck.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I like how the Bleach fans are completely silent when its ranking is low, but obnoxiously loud as fuck when it's high.



Everybody here talking about Bleach rankings is obnoxious.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Everybody here talking about Bleach rankings is obnoxious.


But you don't get 2+ pages about it unless it's high


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2011)

But you still get people being obnoxious. It's like saying eating shit covered in mustard is better than eating plain shit.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 7, 2011)

But my point is that they are LOUD when its ranking is high and SILENT when it's low.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes I GOT THAT but my POINT was THAT it is ALL obnoxious ANYWAY


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 7, 2011)

This is getting quite obnoxious


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2011)

THAT is ALSO true.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 7, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Dinobout? Sounds lame as fuck.



Should have been Dinobutt. 

Then it wouldn't be lame.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 7, 2011)

Dinosaurs are soooo 90s


----------



## Blinky (Oct 7, 2011)

Tell that to Gon mothafucka


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 8, 2011)

There's a rumor that Enigma's author, Sasaki Kenji, has gotten a divorce from Kyosuke Usuta due to what she wrote in this weeks author's comment page in Jump:



> It's suddenly became very cold, I've already got my Kotatsu out. Kotatsu are the greatest. "I want to get married." <Kenji>


----------



## rice (Oct 8, 2011)

Kenji (bride) is a beauty.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 8, 2011)

What happened?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2011)

Recently Jump released a list of its authors' ages and birth dates. Bakuman's author Ohba uses a pen name, and no one knows who he really is... however, in that list, his birth date is 1962 August 17th, which is the same birth date as .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2011)

Some infos while waiting for the TOC

Jump #45 :
Bottom 5

Mago
kuroko
stars
hxh
enigma

Jump #46 :
Bleach (lead color)
Ky?gi Dance-bu he Y?koso / Takumi Yokota (Color, Oneshot, 47p)
Beelzebub (Color)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 12, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Jump #45 :
> Bottom 5
> 
> Mago
> ...



no word yet if there's a hiatus?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 12, 2011)

chikkychappy said:


> no word yet if there's a hiatus?


None yet, hasn't hit the 20 chapters since it's return


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 12, 2011)

*Jump #45 (17/10) :*
*One Piece (Cover & **Lead Color Page)*
Sket Dance
Naruto 
Toriko
Reborn!
*Medaka Box (Color Page)*
Kurogane
Bleach
*Kerberos (Color Page,** One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Gintama
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Inumaru Dashi
*Kochikame (Color Page)*
Magico
Beelzebub
Bakuman
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kuroko no Basket
ST&RS
Hunter x Hunter
Enigma

*#46:
Lead CP: Bleach
CP:Beelzebub, Welcome to the Competitive Dance Club (One Shot, 47 pg.)*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

What the fuck is reborn doing that high up?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 12, 2011)

Reborn is top 5 again. I guess naruto's plan to stay popular - throw all the character you had in the manga at once, is working for it too.


----------



## Syed (Oct 12, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> But my point is that they are LOUD when its ranking is high and SILENT when it's low.



I don't get it. You want Bleach fans to moan and groan when it's falling in rankings? If so than we'd be seen as whiny ninnies.



Judge Fudge said:


> None yet, hasn't hit the 20 chapters since it's return



Hopefully he'll go for 30 chapters 

I'm being too optimistic lol.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 12, 2011)

Syed said:


> I don't get it. *You want Bleach fans to moan and groan when it's falling in rankings?* If so than we'd be seen as whiny ninnies.


I just find it funny that they act like they don't mind the low rankings, but in reality, they have been holding in the frustrations, getting ready to blast away as soon as Bleach rise back up.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 12, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I just find it funny that they act like they don't mind the low rankings, but in reality, they have been holding in the frustrations, getting ready to blast away as soon as Bleach rise back up.


You could slap that description on every fanbase.


----------



## 8 (Oct 12, 2011)

wow sket dance is on fire! :amazed

i've only read the first few chapters of sket. wasn't very impressed. but now i think i may have given up on it too soon.

and i'm quite pleased to see magico out of the bottom. it's just so charming. there's some hope for it to survive the next cancellation round.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 12, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> You could slap that description on every fanbase.



Sure, if a similar situation happens with other series, I would laugh too, but it hasn't.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> I just find it funny that they act like they don't mind the low rankings, but in reality, they have been holding in the frustrations, getting ready to blast away as soon as Bleach rise back up.



It seems the complexity and intrigue of the common Bleach fan's mind is too deep for you to understand. Please stop before you hurt yourself.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2011)

*Attention SHONEN JUMP fans!*

_On January 30, 2012, Weekly SHONEN JUMP Alpha is coming online. Every week you can read Bakuman, Bleach, Naruto, Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan, One Piece and Toriko through the VIZ Manga App (iPhone, iPad or iPod touch) or your web browser soon after it's published in Japan!_





> The North American manga publisher Viz Media announced at New York Comic Con on Friday that it will launch a new weekly digital manga anthology called Weekly Shonen Jump Alpha on January 30, 2012. Each issue of the anthology will have installments of Bakuman., Bleach, Naruto, Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan, One Piece, and Toriko — two weeks after their print debut in Japan's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine.
> 
> Weekly Shonen Jump Alpha will be available on VizManga.com and Viz Manga apps for the iPhone, iPod touch and iPad devices. An annual membership will cost US$25.99 for 48 weekly issues. (Weekly Shonen Jump takes a few weeks off during the year in Japan.) Single issues will cost US$0.99 for a four-week rental. Any issue on one device can be read on another device with the same user account via VizManga.com or the Viz Manga app.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Attention SHONEN JUMP fans!
> 
> On January 30, 2012, Weekly SHONEN JUMP Alpha is coming online. Every week you can read Bakuman, Bleach, Naruto, Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan, One Piece and Toriko through the VIZ Manga App (iPhone, iPad or iPod touch) or your web browser soon after it's published in Japan!



It's strange that it took them this long to come up with this. I support it.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 14, 2011)

Japan's Weekly Manga Rankings for Oct 3 - 9

*1, 400,253 *,400,253 Bleach vol.52
*2, 333,319 *,333,319 Bakuman vol.15
*3, 239,665 *,239,665 Katekyo Hitman Reborn! vol.36
*4, 132,511 *,132,511 Kuroko no Basket vol.14
*5, 105,064 *,105,064 Medaka Box vol.12
19, *40,177 *,*40,177 Enigma vol.5


----------



## KidTony (Oct 14, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Attention SHONEN JUMP fans!*
> 
> _On January 30, 2012, Weekly SHONEN JUMP Alpha is coming online. Every week you can read Bakuman, Bleach, Naruto, Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan, One Piece and Toriko through the VIZ Manga App (iPhone, iPad or iPod touch) or your web browser soon after it's published in Japan!_



online manga readers are going to be getting quite the few cease and desist letters.


----------



## Stilzkin (Oct 14, 2011)

I would pay if the quality is good but two weeks behind is a turn off when I can get the current issue free.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2011)

^ 3 weeks behind if you consider online gets issues a full week early than when WSJ goes out in japan.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 15, 2011)

_When asked why there was going to be a two-week delay in between the appearance of Shonen Jump in Japan and the digital Shonen Jump Alpha in North America, Viz Media's Senior VP and General Manager Alvin Lu said: "We wanted to give ourselves some room for improvement. If we can get this right, we will close the two-week gap in the future."_

source:


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh ho? I hope that it gathers enough popularity for them to want to improve any type of online release. I wonder if this might encourage other publishers to do the same sort of thing. Next up, how about some of that manga kindle action, eh?


----------



## KidTony (Oct 15, 2011)

the problem is, even if they release it the same day as the WSJ release, it would still be one week behind online scans. I'm not paying to wait a week, sorry.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope Viz won't make all online manga websites take down their licensed manga's when the site is launched...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 15, 2011)

cool. i would like to support the industry but as many said, the 2-week wait is a turn-off. i mean it's ok for me to wait (or is it), but i like discussing chapters with other people. if i wait for two weeks i'l miss out on the discussion and would be worried every two seconds about being spoiled =/

but really, $25/year isn't a lot; we should make more effort to support our favorite works. right now i'm toying with the idea of getting a subscription but still read the free scans anyway

buuut it doesn't concern me yet since hxh (the only series i read) will probably on hiatus by that time


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)

*Jump Issue #46 Preview*


> Lead CP/Cover: Bleach
> Center Colour: Beelzebub, Welcome to the Competitive Dance Club (Oneshot, 47pg)
> 
> This is the last Issue of the Autumn Special Oneshots, so we could be expecting series to be cancelled (Enigma/ST&RS) and new series to come in.
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Unless they offer scan's earlier then what we get currently I seriously doubt people are going to pay for that.


I seriously doubt VIZ will put up chapters online or in print before the Japanese get the chapters.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 17, 2011)

They should offer some bonuses for their subscribers. Like some % off from the cost of the manga volumes in (online) shops or some other benefits to make this subscription actually worthwile in something.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 19, 2011)

Bottom 5:
Kuroke no Basuke
Kochikame
Hunter x Hunter
Enigma
ST&RS

Weekly Shonen Jump #47
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Bakuman, Kurogane


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 19, 2011)

ST&RS 

It's finally getting more interesting, would be a shame if it gets cancelled. I hope it'll be Enigma's turn or soon-to-be-rated Kurogane.


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 19, 2011)

*WSJ#46 Cover posted on MH by Zangetsu01:*



*Jump #46 (24/10):*
*Bleach (Cover & Lead Color Page)*
Naruto
One Piece
Toriko
Gintama
Sket Dance
*Kurogane (First Rank)*
Reborn!
*Welcome to the Competitive Dance Club (Color Page, One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Bakuman
Medaka Box
Inumaru Dashi
*Beelzebub (Color Page)*
Magico
Nurarihyon no Mago
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Kuroko no Basket
Kochikame
Hunter x Hunter
Enigma
ST&RS

*#47:*
*Lead CP: Toriko*
*CP: Bakuman, Kurogane (25 pg.)*
*Extra Pages: Kuroko no Basket*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 19, 2011)

*Jump #46 (24/10) :*
*Bleach (Cover & **Lead Color Page)*
Naruto 
One Piece
Toriko
Gintama
Sket Dance
*Kurogane (First Rank)*
Reborn!
*Welcome to the Competitive Dance Club (Color Page,** One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Bakuman
Medaka Box 
Inumaru Dashi
*Beelzebub (Color Page)*
Magico
Nurarihyon no Mago
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Kuroko no Basket
Kochikame
Hunter x Hunter
Enigma
ST&RS

*#47:
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Bakuman, Kurogane (25 pg.)*
*Extra Pages: Kuroko no Basket*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 19, 2011)

WSJ #46 Pure rankings:

01. Naruto (~c552)
02. One Piece (~c635)
03. Toriko (~c154)
04. Gintama (~c366)
05. Sket Dance (~c198)
06. Kurogane (~c01)
07. Reborn! (~c349)
08. Bakuman (~c145)
09. Medaka Box (~c111)
10. Inumaru Dashi (~c144)
11. Magico (~c24)
12. Nurarihyon no Mago (~c167)
13. Harisugawa in Mirror world (~c07)
14. Kuroko no Basket (~c130)
15. Kochikame
16. Hunter x Hunter
17. Enigma (~c46)
18. ST&RS (~c08)

Competitive Dance Club is a Oneshoot and thus not ranked
Bleach (~c461), Beelzebub (~c121) not ranked due to having a Color Page


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 19, 2011)

BTW, Hungry Joker is the winner of Golden Future Cup.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 19, 2011)

Mmmmm. Slick cover.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2011)

So many people posting SJ ranks around me.

I want them all.


----------



## 8 (Oct 19, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> BTW, Hungry Joker is the winner of Golden Future Cup.


what's it about? did it get scanned? as winners of golden future cup i suppose its very likely to get serialized.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hungry Joker* synopsis 


> In the 2100s, a new virus has arisen that has dramatically evolved the wildlife into deadly monsters. Humans have been left behind by the virus's explosive evolution, and they are facing extinction. The only protection humanity has is the government's battle scientist organization, known as the White Jokers.
> 
> Alice and her little sister Mona live in an isolated island city, where they have no hope of either running away or being rescued by the far-off government's White Jokers. Alice is determined to protect her little sister, but she and her handguns may stand no chance against a major attack. One day, a strange boy in a white lab coat, with a mysterious timer floating over his head, appears. Is he a White Joker, and will he be able to protect their little city? [tethysdust]
> 
> Published Weekly Shounen Jump [2011-37] and participating in Jump's Gold Future Cup.


----------



## rice (Oct 20, 2011)

I dislike ST&RS' rankings  i find it interesting but why do Japanese kids hate it?


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 20, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Hungry Joker* synopsis



So, Now it's OK for Shonen Jump to have a manga of the same style of Shingeki no Kyojin, huh?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 26, 2011)

Issue cover:


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2011)

Argh every Toriko cover to me inherently has gay subtext now. 

Damn you Bukkake Toriko.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2011)

*Bottom 5*
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kochikame
Enigma
ST&RS

ST&RS was most likely cancelled this issue.

*Issuer 48 Information*
New Series/Lead CP/Cover: Nisekoi by Komi Naoshi
Center Colour: Reborn, Magico, Kuroko no Basket


----------



## Hariti (Oct 26, 2011)

*Jump #47 (31/10) :*
Toriko (Cover & Lead Color Page)
Naruto
One Piece
Sket Dance
Bleach
Bakuman (Color Page)
Gintama
*Kuroko no Basket (23 pg.)*
Kurogane (Color Page, 25 pg.)
Reborn!
Medaka Box 
Hunter x Hunter
Magico
Kochikame
ST&RS
Beelzebub
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Nurarihyon no Mago
Enigma 


#48:
Lead CP: Nisekoi (New Series)
CP: Nurarihyon no Mago, Gintama


Seems  like Ohana missed Inumaru Dashi...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2011)

Just confirmed that the one I posted was a fake Hariti has the real one


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2011)

Pure Rankigns for Isse #47:

*01. Naruto (~c553)*
02. One Piece (~c636)
03. Sket Dance (~c199)
04. Bleach (~c462)
05. Gintama (~c367)
06. Kuroko no Basket (~c131)
07. Reborn! (~c350)
08. Medaka Box (~c112)
09. Hunter x Hunter
10. Magico (~c25)
11. Kochikame
12. ST&RS (~c09)
13. Beelzebub (~c122)
14. Harisugawa in Mirror world (~c08)
15. Nurarihyon no Mago (~c168)
*16. Enigma (~c47)*

Toriko (~c155), Bakuman (~c146), Kurogane (~c01) not ranked due to Color Page


----------



## TadloS (Oct 26, 2011)

Sket dance is still going strong. I'm satisfied. Also I'm glad for Bleach.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 26, 2011)

Good. Good.


----------



## Koori (Oct 26, 2011)

WHY ME SAD? LOL, absolutely pathetic that this chapter got a 4th place, awful.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 26, 2011)

Hariti said:


> #48:
> Lead CP: Nisekoi (New Series)


Finally, new serialisation from Double Arts' mangaka. It has been a long wait.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 26, 2011)

HXH is 9th this week, huh. Not surprising. That's the highest ranking it's been getting since before the last hiatus.


----------



## Rokudaime (Oct 26, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Pure Rankigns for Isse #47:
> 
> *01. Naruto (~c553)*
> 02. One Piece (~c636)
> ...



Wow.. Naruto is going extremely strong in these few weeks. It would be mega bummer if Madara chapter didn't get No.1 though.


----------



## Gallant (Oct 26, 2011)

Sket Dance and Medaka Box.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 26, 2011)

DatMedaka and Bleach.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 26, 2011)

*Jump readers statistics:*
Males - 79.8%
Females - 20.2%

9 years old and less - 2.6%
10-12 years old - 12.2%
13-15 years old - 21.3%
16-18 years old - 16.3%
19-24 years old - 23.1%
25-29 years old - 11.3%
30+ years old - 13.2%

Also, for those who aren't aware of it yet, the only store that sales Jump on Wednesdays was closed, that's why we won't be getting the chapters as usual for a while (I'm trying to be optimistic here )


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 26, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump readers statistics:*
> Males - 79.8%
> Females - 20.2%
> 
> ...


Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 26, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Is there a reason for that?


Aohige said that Shueisha is cracking down on dealers selling Jump too early.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Koori (Oct 26, 2011)

Somehow I begin to understand why that Tsurubami guy said SQ Jump is way better than Shounen Jump.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

Hariti said:


> *Jump #47 (31/10) :*
> 
> #48:
> Lead CP: Nisekoi (New Series)
> ...



 Nisekoi


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 26, 2011)

Koori said:


> Somehow I begin to understand why that Tsurubami guy said *SQ Jump is way better than Shounen Jump*.



Shin Prince of Tennis 
D.Grayman
Ao no Exorcist 
Claymore
To Love Ru Darkness
Rosario+Vampire Season II

.......that guy is full of shit


----------



## God Movement (Oct 26, 2011)

SQ Jump is awful.


----------



## Neelon (Oct 26, 2011)

Koori said:


> Somehow I begin to understand why that Tsurubami guy said SQ Jump is way better than Shounen Jump.



Lol wut. SQ jump is utter shittery


----------



## Gallant (Oct 26, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Shin Prince of Tennis
> D.Grayman
> Ao no Exorcist
> Claymore
> ...



End of discussion. SQ is not better than Jump considering the crapfests a number of the above manga are.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 26, 2011)

PPFFFFFFFffffftttttttttt hahaha, Square Jump.


----------



## Koori (Oct 26, 2011)

My favorite however is Ultra Jump, the best Jump magazine for me. Maybe because it's all seinen.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 26, 2011)

[Manga] Oneshot: Nisekoi by Komi Naoshi 

scanned by *[CXC]*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Only series i read out of Ultra Jump are JoJo Bizarre Adventures and Bastard!!. Square Jump seems boring.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Oct 26, 2011)

hxh is high this week 

(relatively )


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Only series i read out of Ultra Jump are JoJo Bizarre Adventures and Bastard!!. Square Jump seems boring.



Can't say I've ever given a shit about what mags the manga I read are from. 

Hell it's not like we buy the magazines.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Can't say I've ever given a shit about what mags the manga I read are from.
> 
> Hell it's not like we buy the magazines.



true. i have one copy of SJ and its not like it matters since its the bootleg american version that came out years ago.


----------



## Selva (Oct 27, 2011)

Finally HXH is out of the bottom 5 this time


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 27, 2011)

Enigma ends in this issue.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 31, 2011)

*WSJ 48 Preview:*


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 31, 2011)

Spoiler tag that, illmatic.

Seems like Naoshi changed Nisekoi  from its original oneshot. Two heroine  love triangle already? Yeah... I don't see it lasting too long.

Kagami vs Nisekoi  for that 1 romance spot in jump.


----------



## Xnr (Oct 31, 2011)

The Japanese better start voting for ST&RS or else .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

*Jump Issue #48 TOC*

Nisekoi (Lead CP, Cover, New Series, 54.pgs)
Bakuman
One Piece
Gintama (Center Colour)
Naruto
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Basket
Bleach
Nurarihyon no Mago (Center Colour)
Kurogane
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Sket Dance
Reborn
Inumaru Dashi
ST&RS
Kochikame
Magico
Beelzebub
HunterXHunter

*Absent: Toriko*

*Issue 49 Information*
Lead CP/Cover/New Series: Gensō! Kodai Seibutsu-shi 
Center Colour: Reborn, Kochikame
*One Piece might be absent*


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2011)

Jump comes out early this week?


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump Issue #48 TOC*
> 
> Nisekoi (Lead CP, Cover, New Series, 54.pgs)
> Bakuman *<<which chapter could it be?*
> ...



Hmmmmm....Naruto is dropping to 4th place this week..and Bakuman actually being first...I wonder, what's chapter is that?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess so.

Ah and Kishi is taking a break as well next week, not just Oda. I think it's not the first time that it happens, and it's Jump that forces them to take a break. I will check to make sure.

^
01. Bakuman (~c148)
02. One Piece (~c637) [OP was absent in Issue #43 so it will be 7 chapters ago for for now and few more weeks]
03. Naruto (~c555)
04. Medaka Box (~c114)
05. Kuroko no Basket (~c133)
06. Bleach (~c464)
07. Kurogane (~c03)
08. Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa (~c10)
09. Sket Dance (~c201)
10. Reborn! (~c352)
11. Inumaru Dashi (~c146) [ID was absent in Issue #44]
12. ST&RS (~c11)
13. Kochikame (c??)
14. Magico (~c27)
15. Beelzebub (~c124)
16. HunterXHunter (c??)

Anyhow, about the breaks. Sometimes when there're too many manga in Jump and they're publishing new one shots, the editorial stuff will force the veteran mangaka to take a break. However, this time it's different. But considering that both Oda and Kishi are on break at the same time, they're probably forced to.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 1, 2011)

Just checked Bakuman 148 and Naruto 555 chapter..Wow, Japanese do not enjoy the chapter where Naruto outsmarted Third Raikage, but they like the build-up chapter of Bakuman...about the one-shot that isn't one-shot.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 1, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Anyhow, about the breaks. Sometimes when there're too many manga in Jump and they're publishing new one shots, the editorial stuff will force the veteran mangaka to take a break. However, this time it's different. But considering that both Oda and Kishi are on break at the same time, they're probably forced to.



Well if Kishi and Oda are on break next week Bleach may finally get the top spot 

Bakuman being on the top this week seem so...fitting


----------



## Koori (Nov 1, 2011)

Medaka Box


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 1, 2011)

dat Kumagawa Box


----------



## illmatic (Nov 1, 2011)

Beelzebub


----------



## Mastic (Nov 1, 2011)

TOC out already, hopefully that means we'll get an early release. 

and DatKumagawa Box in 4th.


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 1, 2011)

Dat Medakumazen  Box. 



illmatic said:


> Beelzebub



A training arc after a training arc, and not enough focus on other characters.

Not too  surprising, but I didn't expect it to be *this *low though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 1, 2011)

Kumagawa Box :smang


----------



## Gallant (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh Medaka Box how far you have come. 

Oh and bravo Bakuman. I can't say I saw that coming either. The top 5 has been shaken up a bit this week.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 2, 2011)

*Goo Poll: Hit Shonen Jump Manga People Stopped Reading*



> *Rank*	Title	Comparative Score
> *1*	Naruto	         100
> *2*	Kochira Katsushika-ku Kamearikouen-mae Hashutsujo	        98.0
> *3*	One Piece	          89.1
> ...


----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn, what's up with hxh?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2011)

They could have at least asked the individuals why.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Nov 4, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Damn, what's up with hxh?



I guess that is Parriston's fault, that cunning bitch. 

Seriously i think that HxH will go very high again as soon as the ratings will reach the chapters about the mystery of Killua's sister.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 4, 2011)

It's not that. I doubt too many readers are even bothering to vote for HXH. It's not that they're intentionally giving it bad rankings.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2011)

Aren't these ranks done through counting top 3 votes only? (Only vaguely remember this being mentioned in Bakuman)

So if a manga is good but doesn't get sufficient people to rank it as top 3, it will pretty much end up at the bottom?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 6, 2011)

*Issue #49 Information*
Lead CP/Cover/New Series: Gensō! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Bakki
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Reborn, Kochikame
Extra Pages: Gensō! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Bakki (32pages), Nisekoi (25pages)
*Absent: One Piece*


----------



## Akatora (Nov 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Aren't these ranks done through counting top 3 votes only? (Only vaguely remember this being mentioned in Bakuman)
> 
> So if a manga is good but doesn't get sufficient people to rank it as top 3, it will pretty much end up at the bottom?



According to bakuman yeah
Unles the editors pull some triggers, could be due to late turned in chapter.

Also according to Bakuman it's equal point to nr 1 as to nr 3 on the personal list



so if 10 people vote you as nr 1 and 90 would place it at nr 4 = 10 points

and if another series then got 11 votes at nr 3 and 89 placing it perhaps at 10'th = 11 points

the second one would rank higher on the TOC


----------



## illmatic (Nov 9, 2011)

*Issue 49 Bottom 5:*
Hunter x Hunter
Beelzebub
Inumarudashii
St&rs
Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## illmatic (Nov 9, 2011)

*Issue 49 Cover*


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 9, 2011)

U.S Jump is going completely digital, as a long time subscriber it's kind of a shame. It was my way of giving back but paying for chapters online when groups like MS do it faster and free, it's just not happening.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Jump #49 (14/11) :*
*Gensō! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Packy (Cover & **Lead Color Page, New Series, 32 pg.)*
Naruto
Gintama
Toriko
Bakuman
Kuroko no Basket
*Nisekoi (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Kurogane
Medaka Box
*Reborn! (Color Page, Popularity Contest Results)*
Sket Dance
Magico
*Kochikame (Color Page)*
Harisugawa in Mirror world
Bleach
Hunter x Hunter
Beelzebub
Inumarudashi
ST&RS
Nurarihyon no Mago
*One Piece (On Break)*

*#50:
Lead CP: Medaka Box (Anime Intro)
CP: Gensō! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Packy, Sket Dance, PSI Kusuo Saiki*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2011)

Wellp, Gintama is #2 at least.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 9, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #49 (14/11) :*
> *Gensō! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Packy (Cover & **Lead Color Page, New Series, 32 pg.)*
> Naruto
> Gintama
> ...



Naruto will also be on hiatus on Issue #50.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 9, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Naruto will also be on hiatus on Issue #50.



Naruto will be on hiatus on Issue 50? What does that mean? It will be absent for one week just like One Piece is now?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2011)

^
Yes. Just like I thought, Jump probably forced them to take a break. Kubo could be next (but I'm not sure), unless they will ask Shimabukuro instead


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 9, 2011)

^Shimabukuro already went on break last week 

Everyone will get their breaks respectively with Togashi's being a year long


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like Stars is going to get cancelled soon... nevermind the low rankings, the first volume apparently sold lower than 24,710. It's finished.


----------



## sethnajt (Nov 10, 2011)

Oda-sensei's break is an abuse... he has had a lot of breaks lately...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 10, 2011)

Not again...

He took only 4 breaks THIS ENTIRE YEARS. Jump itself took 4 others. The previous two times Oda took a break was because he had to be with his wife after she went to the doctor, and the other time because he himself was sick.


----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2011)

No matter how many times you explain it people will still complain.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 10, 2011)

sethnajt said:


> Oda-sensei's break is an abuse... he has had a lot of breaks lately...



He should have 365 days of break. I don't mind at all.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 10, 2011)

you one piece fans, you don't know what true suffering is


----------



## tminty1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Togashi takes 3 year breaks.


----------



## sethnajt (Nov 11, 2011)

oh come on! I already know there were justified, but is almost the same... because of this breaks the anime will have houndred of filling chapters, am just saying than Oda-sensei shouldn't take this break... he'll have a big break in december so.. like I said before is just an opinion...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 11, 2011)

sethnajt said:


> oh come on! I already know there were justified, but is almost the same... because of this breaks the anime will have houndred of filling chapters, am just saying than Oda-sensei shouldn't take this break... he'll have a big break in december so.. like I said before is just an opinion...


It doesn't matter. The fact that both he and Kishi took a break one after another just reinforces what I said before, that Jump told them to take a break. It happens when there're many new one shots published in Jump, so they ask the veteran mangaka to take a break.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't mind when Oda takes breaks, every one needs them some time. Its when he gets breaks that hurts, he always takes them when things get goodXD


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 12, 2011)

Is there weekly Manga Rankings in Jump ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 12, 2011)

[★Xemasu★];41139433 said:
			
		

> Is there weekly Manga Rankings in Jump ?


Yes, just go over the previous pages.


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Yes, just go over the previous pages.



How do I check it other than looking over the past few pages here ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2011)

-Shen- said:


> How do I check it other than looking over the past few pages here ?


----------



## -Shen- (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 16, 2011)

*Issue 50 Bottom 5:*
Hunter x Hunter
Beelzebub
Magico
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
St&rs


----------



## Hariti (Nov 16, 2011)

*Jump #50 (21/11) *:
*Medaka Box (Lead Color Page, Anime Details)*
One Piece
Gintama
Bakuman
Reborn!
*Gensōn! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Packy (Color Page)*
Toriko
*Nisekoi (23 pg.)*
*Sket Dance (Cover,* *Color Page)*
Kurogane
Kuroko no Basket
*PSI Kusuo Saiki (Color Page, **One Shot)*
Nurarihyon no Mago
Bleach
Kochikame
Inumaru Dashi
Hunter x Hunter
Beelzebub
Magico
Harisugawa in Mirror world
ST&RS
*Naruto (On Break)*

*#51*:
*Lead CP: Kochikame*
*CP: Bleach, Kurogane*

One Piece in Jump #51 celebrates 15 years of serialization with a special page.


----------



## Twinsen (Nov 16, 2011)

HxH in the bottom 5

Is that by any chance the chapter with all the blank pages? 

EDIT: Reborn higher than Toriko   Or rather Reborn high in the first place


----------



## sethnajt (Nov 16, 2011)

FINALLY! NURAMAGO IS NOT IN TEH BOTTOM!! I want to read, nice for rebornand kuroko no basket :3


----------



## Akatora (Nov 16, 2011)

sethnajt said:


> FINALLY! NURAMAGO IS NOT IN TEH BOTTOM!! I want to read, nice for rebornand kuroko no basket :3



not sure how the latest volume sales have gone but as far as i recall Mago used to do reasonable there


Volume sales >>> Toc rank


the Toc rank is jumps try at calculating which series will sell in volumes(and they seem to assume that people should rank a sries as their top 3 to be interested)


vol 17 of mago sold 223,201 first week

that makes it pretty safe


50 k and doing good in TOC fine
50 k and doing bad in TOc = soon to end

Over 100 k and doing bad in Toc = would need to be rock buttom for quite some time to get cancled


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh man Beelzebub's rankings are depressing me. This arc has been awesome.
How are the volume sales?


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 17, 2011)

read beelzebub this weekend, its pretty good

the trainning arcs probably lowering its rank, people hate them

if it had a more unique art style I bet it would do better.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 17, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Oh man Beelzebub's rankings are depressing me. This arc has been awesome.
> How are the volume sales?



not sure for the other weeks yet but vol 13 opening days were at 97,176
and 77,690 the second week i'll see if I can find another sample

vl 11 sold 153,415 first week and 32,578 the second


so each volume seem to be over the important 100 k



Edit the ones with the lowest sales from what i could find were:

*Spoiler*: __ 




could only find one sample of Inumarudashi

and it was at ~ 27 k

also just 1 for magico so far

32,023


no clue at all about ST&RS




new series sell slower though


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 18, 2011)

Every week in a certain thread on 2ch. Members rate the Jump series from 1-5 (with 1 being the least interesting and 5 being the most interesting) and a certain person accumulates of the votes together. These are not an actual reflection on how the series will do when the actual rankings come but are nice to see how the Japanese intertenters think about the current chapters.

Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
１.HunterXHunter ..……（359）　
２.Naruto . .....…（287）　
３.Inumaru Dashi ...…（264）　
４.Bakuman....…（239）　
５.Kagami no Kuni .......…（235）　
６.Nisekoi ...…（223）　
７.Medaka Box..……（204）　
８.Bleach . …（191）　
９.Gintama ………（184）　　
10.Kuroko no Basket ………（174）　
11.KochiKame .......…（166）　
12.Sket Dance......…（165）　
13.ST&RS . …（158）
14.Nurarihyon no Mago
15.Magico . .....…（153）　
16.One Piece .......…（150）　　
17.Beelzebub ......…（139）　
18.Reborn! . …（125）　　　
19.Kurogane....…（123）


----------



## Akatora (Nov 18, 2011)

quite interesting, interesting to see how high Inu is there compared to OP when you compare it with their TOC rank and volume sales


----------



## God Movement (Nov 18, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Every week in a certain thread on 2ch. Members rate the Jump series from 1-5 (with 1 being the least interesting and 5 being the most interesting) and a certain person accumulates of the votes together. These are not an actual reflection on how the series will do when the actual rankings come but are nice to see how the Japanese intertenters think about the current chapters.
> 
> Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
> １.HunterXHunter ..??（359）
> ...



. Why are the numbers so low though? Not many people must participate in these polls.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 18, 2011)

Someone from MH mentioned that lots of posts in 2cha don't like OP and find it generic, but when it comes to the actual Jump polls they are only a small group of voters so they don't change much.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 18, 2011)

> 18.Reborn! . …（125)


Gurararara


----------



## God Movement (Nov 18, 2011)

Naruto second? Really? Also where's Toriko?


----------



## Hariti (Nov 18, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Naruto second? Really? Also where's Toriko?



It was absent in issue 48.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 18, 2011)

> ７.Medaka Box..……（204）



seems like these people know quality

gurarararara


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 18, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
> １.HunterXHunter ..??（359）
> ２.Naruto . .....?（287）
> ３.Inumaru Dashi ...?（264）
> ...


Doesn't surprise me at all. 
I can't even remember the last time OP had such a boring as shit-arc. Probably Amazon island, but it's so bad that i can't even say that for sure.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 18, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Every week in a certain thread on 2ch. Members rate the Jump series from 1-5 (with 1 being the least interesting and 5 being the most interesting) and a certain person accumulates of the votes together. These are not an actual reflection on how the series will do when the actual rankings come but are nice to see how the Japanese intertenters think about the current chapters.
> 
> Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
> １.HunterXHunter ..??（359）
> ...


Dat Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Intus Legere (Nov 18, 2011)

HxH leading by a good margin. That was deserved this time.


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 18, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> Doesn't surprise me at all.
> I can't even remember the last time OP had such a boring as shit-arc. Probably Amazon island, but it's so bad that i can't even say that for sure.



so true. This current arc is one of the most boring yet (and im a huge op fan)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2011)

Japanese still love the shit out of Naruto, huh?

Waddya know.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Nov 18, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Looks like Stars is going to get cancelled soon... nevermind the low rankings, the first volume apparently sold lower than 24,710. It's finished.



And I was starting to enjoy it. To be fair though it would have been better as a monthly series.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 19, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Every week in a certain thread on 2ch. Members rate the Jump series from 1-5 (with 1 being the least interesting and 5 being the most interesting) and a certain person accumulates of the votes together. These are not an actual reflection on how the series will do when the actual rankings come but are nice to see how the Japanese intertenters think about the current chapters.
> 
> Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
> １.H*unterXHunter ..??*（359）
> ...



i hope you get to update us weekly on this


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 19, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Every week in a certain thread on 2ch. Members rate the Jump series from 1-5 (with 1 being the least interesting and 5 being the most interesting) and a certain person accumulates of the votes together. These are not an actual reflection on how the series will do when the actual rankings come but are nice to see how the Japanese intertenters think about the current chapters.
> 
> Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
> １.HunterXHunter ..??（359）
> ...



Okay, found the source.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 【48号集計結果・得点順に並び替え／88レス中】
> （総得点数）　（評価数）　（未読を０とした平均得点）　（評価数の中での平均得点）
> 
> １.ハンタ ..??（359）　（87）　（4.07）　（4.12）
> ...


Results from 88 reviewers

Okay, so here is how it works :

First column: The sum of all the ratings
Second column: The number of people who've actually read the material (ie. 1 out of 88 reviewers didn't read HXH)
Third column: The average rating with "Have not read" being taken as 0 points.  Basically, first column divide by 88.
Fourth column: The average rating among the people who've read the material.  Basically, first column divide by second column.

Questions?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2011)

*Issue 51 Bottom 5:*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
St&rs
Beelzebub
Nurarihyon no mago
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa

*Issue 1:*
Lead CP: Bakuman。
CP: Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo, Nurarihyon no Mago, Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa


----------



## Kirito (Nov 22, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Every week in a certain thread on 2ch. Members rate the Jump series from 1-5 (with 1 being the least interesting and 5 being the most interesting) and a certain person accumulates of the votes together. These are not an actual reflection on how the series will do when the actual rankings come but are nice to see how the Japanese intertenters think about the current chapters.
> 
> Jump Issue #48 Series Opinions
> １.HunterXHunter ..……（359）
> ...



I don't trust 2ch that much anymore. They do Top 10 lists almost all the time, and they're all just loli lovers or moetards. Although having HxH up there is a good thing, Bleach at 8th is? It's a travesty of a chapter, ST&RS was better than that.

I don't trust a website that categorizes girls by their breast size.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Issue 51 Bottom 5:*
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
> St&rs
> Beelzebub
> ...



Reborn back where it belongs at last
But why is Beelzebub so low? What did happen in the chapter that's been rated?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2011)

*Weekly Shounen Jump 2011 Statistics*
New Series: 10
Cancelled Series:  7
Naturally Ending Series: 0

*Lead CP’s* 
Compulsory New Series – 10
One Piece – 7
Toriko - 6
Naruto – 5
Bleach – 3
Sket Dance – 3
Kochikame - 3
Bakuman - 2
Gintama – 2
Beelzebub - 2
Kuroko no Basket - 1
Enigma - 1
Hunter X Hunter – 1
Medaka Box – 1
Inumaru Dashi - 0
Nurarihyon no Mago – 0
Hitman Reborn! – 0

*Center Colour’s*
One Shot - 26
Kochikame - 12
Compulsory New Series – 10
Beelzebub - 9
Bleach – 8
Gintama - 7
Bakuman – 6
Hitman Reborn! – 6
Nurarihyon no Mago – 6 
Medaka Box – 6
Enigma - 5
Sket Dance – 5
Kuroko no Basket - 4
Magico - 4
ST&RS - 2
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa - 2
Toriko – 2
Inumaru Dashi - 2
Kurogane - 2
Hunter X Hunter – 1
Hokenshitsu no Shinigami - 1
One Piece & Naruto – 0

*2011 Series Absences*
Hunter X Hunter – 31
One Piece – 5
Naruto - 1
Bleach – 1
Toriko - 1
Inumaru Dashi - 1
Bakuman – 1

Total Absences = 41


Kochikame (Lead CP, Cover)
One Piece
Naruto
Bakuman
Toriko
Bleach (Center Colour)
Packy
Nisekoi
Inumaru Dashi
Gintama
Kuroko no Basket
Kurogane (Center Colour)
Magico
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Hunter x Hunter
Reborn!
ST&RS
Beelzebub
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's another 2chan ranking

Issue 49:
Number of participants: 91
Absent series: One Piece

01) Hunter  		(393) (89) (4.31) (4.41) 
02) Toriko                   (259) (89) (2.84) (2.91) 
03) Medaka  		(245) (80) (2.69) (3.06) 
04) Kagami no Kuni 	(242) (82) (2.65) (2.95) 
05) Naruto	                (239) (76) (2.62) (3.14) 
06) Inumarudashi 	        (236) (77) (2.59) (3.06) 
07) Bakuman 		(200) (86) (2.19) (2.32) 
08) Kuroko 		        (195) (75) (2.14) (2.60) 
09) Nisekoi		        (195) (81) (2.14) (2.40) 
10) Kochikame		(195) (75) (2.14) (2.60) 
11) Magico		        (190) (69) (2.08) (2.75) 
12) Bleach		        (182) (82) (2.00) (2.21) 
13) Gintama 		(179) (71) (1.96) (2.52) 
14) Stars 		        (163) (70) (1.79) (2.32) 
15) Sket Dance 	        (162) (75) (1.78) (2.16) 
16) Reborn		        (152) (53) (1.67) (2.86) 
17) Beelzebub 	        (151) (75) (1.65) (2.01) 
18) Kurogane		(139) (71) (1.52) (1.95) 
19) Mago		        (124) (57) (1.36) (2.17) 
20) Pakki		        (123) (70) (1.35) (1.75)


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 22, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter is going on hiatus again


----------



## Hariti (Nov 22, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Hunter x Hunter is going on hiatus again


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 22, 2011)

wait
hiatus from next week or after ch.330


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 22, 2011)

-_-      Fuck you Togashi


----------



## Akatora (Nov 22, 2011)

^you should never have started HxH till it was finished.

anyway good IX sig and avy



as for the actual toc

Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa as last, that's no good, I wouldn't mind it ending within 10-20 chapters butt the author need confidence to make a new and better series afterwards


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2011)

Jump doesn't care about his confidence 

As long as no manga ends naturally, they'll keep cancelling manga, whether they're good or not.

Bakuman or Reborn will be the first to end imo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 22, 2011)

There're probably 4 more chapters until the hiatus


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn, that scared the heck out of me. HxH will probably only go on hiatus at chapter 330.


----------



## Akatora (Nov 22, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Jump doesn't care about his confidence
> 
> As long as no manga ends naturally, they'll keep cancelling manga, whether they're good or not.
> 
> Bakuman or Reborn will be the first to end imo.




the way Harisugawa is atm if the authr really wanted it could get a natural ending within 4 or so chapters i believe.

Jump should have some shorter series in it imo.
always having ~2 series running aimed to be 20-50 chapters long


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 22, 2011)

momentary heart attack there 

=/


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd say Togashi is enjoying himself again, the art has been getting better for each chapter since he started up again.

He should probably go on for awhile longer.


----------



## Killerqueen (Nov 22, 2011)

I'M going be positive and say there will not be any more breaks


----------



## illmatic (Nov 22, 2011)

Positive? More like wistful thinking


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 30, 2011)

*Shounen Jump Issue #1 TOC*
Bakuman (Lead CP, Cover)
One Piece
Toriko
Naruto
Gintama
Nurarihyon no Mago (Center Colour)
Nisekoi
Pakki
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa (Center Colour)
Sket Dance
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Basket
Hitman Reborn!
Hunter x Hunter
Kochi Kame (Center Colour)
Kurogane
Inumaru Dashi
Bleach
Beelzebub
Magico
ST&RS

*Shounen Jump Issue #2 Information*
Lead CP: Toriko
Center Colour: Medaka Box, Hitman Reborn!

Enigma will be getting a 47 page final chapter with a Colour Page in Jump Next! Enigma will also be at the very back of Jump Next!


----------



## Stajyun (Nov 30, 2011)

Well it looks like Beelzebub done for, i was really getting to enjoy it but it's ranking every time in the bottom 5. I really hope it gets out soon, it's great to see Toriko's doing great like always.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 30, 2011)

Nah, Beelzebub will survive. Stars will be the first to go.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 30, 2011)

Magico
ST&RS 

Doesn't look good but they can at least act as buffers for Beelzebub


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 30, 2011)

Dammit,  Kubo needs to get his ish together. I've stopped reading the old HST till new years and it's not cool to expect Bleach to still be on the rocks when I get back.


----------



## Teach (Nov 30, 2011)

lolol Bleach.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Shounen Jump Issue #1 TOC*
> Bakuman (Lead CP, Cover)
> *One Piece
> Toriko
> ...



The Holy Shounen Trinity going strong


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> The Holy Shounen Trinity going strong


----------



## Hariti (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 30, 2011)

How much does Toriko sell? Volume sales that is.


----------



## Hariti (Nov 30, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> How much does Toriko sell? Volume sales that is.



Well,the latest(#17)volume has sold 331,144 so far.Volume 16 sold 315,061.So it's all in the 300Ks and slowly going up.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 30, 2011)

Btw, Bakuman is the series that will be featured on the WSJ spines this year. So it's not ending in the next 40+ chapters.


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Nov 30, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Shounen Jump Issue #1 TOC*
> Bakuman (Lead CP, Cover)
> One Piece
> Toriko
> ...





Japan, wtf? Come on!


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 30, 2011)

Hariti said:


> Well,the latest(#17)volume has sold 331,144 so far.Volume 16 sold 315,061.So it's all in the 300Ks and slowly going up.


So is that good or what?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> So is that good or what?


Manga that sell at least 100,000 units on average is enough for Jump. Toriko is doing above average


----------



## Akatora (Nov 30, 2011)

KLoWn said:


> So is that good or what?



it's good, most series are considered safe if they pass 100 k

Toriko having 300 k area place it near bleach though bleach seem to sell a little less than it did in the past

in general bleach volumes should be 100-200 k above Toriko in sales


----------



## 8 (Nov 30, 2011)

i suspect the bad beelzebub ratings are due to its horrible anime. it leaves such a bad aftertaste. after watching a few episodes beelzebub will never be the same again.


----------



## Blade (Nov 30, 2011)

Lol Bleach.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 30, 2011)

Bleach is back in the  bottom 5, Toriko in the top 3 everything is where it belongs.


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 30, 2011)

beelzebub is the best manga atm


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2011)

No it isn't. It's pretty shit.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 30, 2011)

Best selling manga of 2011



> 1 One Piece 37,996,373 copies
> 2 Naruto 6,874,840
> 3 Blue Exorcist 5,223,712
> 4 Fairy Tail 4,701,596
> ...



Top 10 in 2010 for comparison



> 1 One Piece 32,343,809 copies
> 2 Naruto 7,409,068 copies
> 3 Kimi ni Todoke 6,572,813 copies
> 4 Fairy Tail 5,739,526 copies
> ...



So One Piece and Gintama are the only two series from the top 10 to have actually gained an increase in units from last year, One Piece alone increased by 5 million from last year. Naruto is down 600, 000 units from last year and Bleach is down a 1 million again this year as it was the previous year. Big congrats to Blue Exorcist which got a huge sales boost thanks to the anime this year as well as Toriko. Despite not making it to the top ten this year, volumes 28 and 29 of Hunter x Hunter sold well enough to make it to the top 20 and beat out series that had more volume releases this year.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 30, 2011)

Tre_azam said:


> beelzebub is the best manga atm


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 30, 2011)

Judge Fudge said:


> Best selling manga of 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet One Piece tops this next year  Oh Kubo, each list I look at for Bleach just


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No it isn't. It's pretty shit.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 30, 2011)

One Piece on Bradman-esque stats compared to rest of the field.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 3, 2011)

Now this is just terrible.

Oh and:
Sh?nen Jump Planning : 

05/12 : Sh?nen Jump #01
12/12 : Sh?nen Jump #02
19/12 : Sh?nen Jump #03-04
26/12 : No Sh?nen Jump
04/01 : Sh?nen Jump #05-06
09/01 : No Sh?nen Jump
16/01 : Sh?nen Jump #08

And another thing. Nurarihyon's mangaka now has a daughter. Although, it's probably going to be really tough on him. Even now he only has 3 free hours per week, and with a baby...


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Now this is just terrible.
> 
> Oh and:
> Sh?nen Jump Planning :
> ...



no #7 ?

and what is this alpha?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 3, 2011)

Well atleast they have an excellent translator for One Piece 

Stephan from AP removed all of his translations because he is going to work for Viz in this project.


----------



## Guru (Dec 4, 2011)

Dudes know that HST doesn't mean the biggest three?


----------



## Tre_azam (Dec 4, 2011)

God Movement said:


> No it isn't. It's pretty shit.



No its actually enjoyable, unlike the shit FI arc in OP (thank god the arc is finally over)


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2011)

One Piece at its worst is still better than Beelzebub. I still can't work out for the death of me whether it wants to be a comedy or a damn action shounen, it's doing a bad job at both either way.


----------



## Teach (Dec 4, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well atleast they have an excellent translator for One Piece
> 
> Stephan from AP removed all of his translations because he is going to work for Viz in this project.



What? When did this happen?


----------



## Butcher (Dec 4, 2011)

God Movement said:


> One Piece at its worst is still better than Beelzebub. I still can't work out for the death of me whether it wants to be a *comedy* or a damn action shounen, it's doing a bad job at both either way.


I agree with whoever said Beelzebub>>>>One Piece.

My opinion though . 

Plus, Beelzebub is the only thing that can at least come half way to the comedy of Gintama(Though I only watch the anime). 

Which I consider a very big feat. Still, Beelzebub makes me bust a gut.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 5, 2011)

Teach said:


> What? When did this happen?


A while ago.

Are Bodybuilding Supplements Really Necessary 

I've all the translations, though.


----------



## Stajyun (Dec 7, 2011)

I hope Beelzebub gets out of the bottom 5 this weak, if not i'll lose all hope for it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 7, 2011)

*Jump #02 (12/12) :*
*Toriko (Lead Color Page)*
Naruto
One Piece
Bakuman
Gintama
*Medaka Box (Cover, **Color Page)*
Nisekoi
Beelzebub
Gensōn! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Packy
Kurogane
Harisugawa in Mirror World
Inumaru Dashi
*Reborn! (Color Page)*
Sket Dance
Hunter x Hunter
Kuroko no Basket
Magico
Bleach
Kochikame
Nurarihyon no Mago
ST&RS

*#03-04:
Lead CP: Naruto
CP: Kuroko no Basket, Bleach, Rengoku (?) *


----------



## Zaru (Dec 7, 2011)

What's Nisekoi?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What's Nisekoi?


Komi Naoshi's (Double Arts mangaka) new manga. It's a romance manga.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #02 (12/12) :*
> *Toriko (Lead Color Page)*
> *Naruto*
> One Piece
> ...



Which chapter is that? Kabuto summoning Madara or Madara summong meteor chapter? Even now, I still can't figure it. Care to tell?


----------



## Stajyun (Dec 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump #02 (12/12) :*
> *Toriko (Lead Color Page)*
> Naruto
> One Piece
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 7, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Which chapter is that? Kabuto summoning Madara or Madara summong meteor chapter? Even now, I still can't figure it. Care to tell?


Chapter 559.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 7, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Chapter 559.



Thank you.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 7, 2011)

dat Beelzebub , dat kumagawa box , dat gintama


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 7, 2011)

For shame Kubo.. For shame.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 7, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> For shame Kubo.. For shame.



Yeah! Bunch of 13 y.o. didn't like your chapter. Shame on youuuuu!


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 7, 2011)

People sing a pretty different tune when said 13 y.o's put it back at the top. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm disappointed it's not doing well. I'm not going to give Kubo excuses though.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 7, 2011)

lol bleach


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 7, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah! Bunch of 13 y.o. didn't like your chapter. Shame on youuuuu!



It becomes a problem when the your writing becomes aimed at 13 year olds.

Bleach's lack of intelligence, lack of plot, boring action, and skinny metrosexual characters isn't going to attract anyone if not the young audience.


----------



## 8 (Dec 7, 2011)

even if his audience were only a bunch of 13 year olds. he failed to amuse his target audience. so yeah, shame on him.


----------



## Shakar (Dec 7, 2011)

It's the chapter where Tsukishima trolls Byakuya.

Japanese kids


----------



## Syed (Dec 7, 2011)

Well Bleach's low TOC numbers means this arc wasn't good overall with Jump readers. Luckily it's wrapping up. Still if this current TOC was a Byakuya vs Tsuchima fight chapter that's unfortunate. Those were actually pretty decent chapters.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 14, 2011)

*Jump Issue 3/4 TOC*
Jump Protagonists at a Christmas Party (Cover)
Naruto (Lead CP)
Gintama
One Piece
Beelzebub
Reborn!
Toriko
Bleach (Center Colour)
Nisekoi
Rengoku (Cener Colour, Oneshot, 47pages) <- Author of Hokenshitsu/Muddy
Pakki
Kuroko no Basket (Center Colour)
Kurogane
Sket Dance
Bakuman
Inumaru Dashi
KochiKame
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Hunter x Hunter
Nurarihyon no Mago
Magico
ST&RS

*Issue 5/6 Information*
Lead CP - One Piece
Center Colour - Beelzebub


----------



## Stajyun (Dec 14, 2011)

Beelzebub in top 3 like a boss


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2011)

> Beelzebub





> Reborn!



What                             ?


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 14, 2011)

dat gintama , dat beelzebub ,dat toriko  awesome week its awesome


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 14, 2011)

Kubo is the Charlie Sheen of mangaka, always the wild card.


----------



## geG (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a color page this week so it's not actually ranked


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 14, 2011)

Pish posh I say.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 14, 2011)

why is HxH so low?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 14, 2011)

HxH is never ranked so it doesn't matter what position it's in


----------



## Blade (Dec 14, 2011)

Toriko and Nurarihyon no Mago below Reborn?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Dec 14, 2011)

Dat beelzebub  
This is when Oga's rampage begins right?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2011)

Upcoming JUMP NEXT one shots.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 21, 2011)

^ Are all of those newcomers or there are some already published in Jump mangakas?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm, yes. There's atleast one who isn't a newcomer. Kinda.

I forgot about one one shot:


The author of this one shot also wrote the Otter 11 novel adaption.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 21, 2011)

Some of those look decent. Let's just hope they are.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 21, 2011)

panda is about alll. It sort of looks like a medical dramedy.

ghoststrong looks like a magical butler/servant

GBS looks like baseball

Kaito looks like lacrosse sports drama


anyone else got any ideas what they are about?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 21, 2011)

九十九 looks kinda interesting.

Everything else looks like generic schlock.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 21, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Upcoming JUMP NEXT one shots.





Edward Newgate said:


> Hmm, yes. There's atleast one who isn't a newcomer. Kinda.
> 
> I forgot about one one shot:
> 
> ...



All these look really interesting. Can't wait to check them out


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 21, 2011)

Iron Curtain looks pretty cool. Same with GBS.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 21, 2011)

No jump this week?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 21, 2011)

Spoilers might come out tomorrow or on Friday. But the chapters themselves? Probably next week.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 21, 2011)

well from a first look they don't really look intersting. Hopefully storywise they will be able to deliver.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 26, 2011)

*Jump Issue #5/6 TOC*
Luffy Holding A Panel With The Other Jump Protagonists Around It (Cover)
One Piece (Lead CP)
Naruto
Toriko
Sket Dance
Nisekoi (First Ranking)
Beelzebub (Center Colour, 30pages)
Kurogane
Genzon! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakki 
Gintama
Bakuman
Bleach
Medaka Box
Kochi Kame
Kuroko no Basket
Inumaru Dashi
Katekyō Hitman Reborn! 
Magico
HunterxHunter
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Nurarihyon no Mago
ST&RS
*
Jump Issue #7 Information*
Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket
Center Colour: Nisekoi, Genzon! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakki

HunterxHunter Chapter 330 Spoiler is out and there was no announcement about any Hiatus. When HunterxHunter serialises next week, it will be the longest Togashi has even gone without a break since the series began back in 1998.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 26, 2011)

no hiatus???!!!!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 26, 2011)

Magico raised a little. Toriko back to where it belongs. Naruto still going strong. Bakuman sudden fall.

Don't know how OP and Beelzebub because of colour pages, but last time Beelzebub was raising and OP was still up there.

Pretty good week for me. I hope Beelzebub and Magico keep rising.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Dec 26, 2011)

Ugh, why is HxH so low?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 26, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Jump Issue #5/6 TOC*
> Luffy Holding A Panel With The Other Jump Protagonists Around It (Cover)
> One Piece (Lead CP)
> Naruto
> ...


Omg, the bolded makes me so damn happy.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 27, 2011)

Hungry Joker is ok. Reminds me a bit of Shingeki no Kyojin and D.gray-man.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 11, 2012)

*Shounen Jump Issue #7 Bottom 7 *
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Magico
Inumaru Dashi
Reborn!
Hunter x Hunter
ST&RS 
Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## illmatic (Jan 11, 2012)

*
Jump Issue #7 TOC*
Kuroko no Basket (Lead CP)
One Piece
Gintama (Cover)
Toriko
Naruto
Kurogane (Center Colour)
Sket Dance
Bleach
Nisekoi (Center Colour)
Bakuman
Beelzebub
Genzon Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakki  (Cener Colour)
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Magico
Inumaru Dashi
Katekyō Hitman Reborn!
Hunter
ST&RS
Nurarihyon no Mago

*Issue #8 Information*
Lead CP: Sket Dance
Center Colour: Nurarihyon no Mago, Katekyō Hitman Reborn!, Dopperra


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 11, 2012)

illmatic said:


> *Issue #8 Information*
> Lead CP: Sket Dance
> Center Colour: Nurarihyon no Mago, Katekyō Hitman Reborn!, Dopperra



*Additional information:*

Issue #8 Information
Bleach - Absent

Issue #9 Information
Bleach - Absent

Issue #10 Information
Bleach - Absent

Issue #11 Information
Bleach - Returns and will probably have Lead CP



> According to Weekly Shonen Jump vol.7, Togashi Yoshihiro has renewed his record of the consecutive publications of Hunter x Hunter. He has been published the manga for 21 consecutive issues since August 8th 2011. The previous record of 20 issues was accomplished from January 2010 to June 2010. The longest hiatus for 79 issues was made from February 2006 till October 2007.
> Togashi said he will keep on publishing Hunter as long as possible to encourage people in the disaster area of Tohoku Earthquake.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 11, 2012)

A break for the new arc. My body is not ready


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> A break for the new arc. My body is not ready



My soul still retains hope. That the (hopefully) last arc will be somewhat good. Please Kubo, please!!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 11, 2012)

It took a horrible natural disaster for Togashi to keep working?


----------



## Mastic (Jan 11, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> *Additional information:*
> 
> Issue #8 Information
> Bleach - Absent
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2012)

BlueDemon said:


> My soul still retains hope. That the (hopefully) last arc will be somewhat good. Please Kubo, please!!


I meant for the break  Bleach never was not good and never will be.


----------



## BVB (Jan 12, 2012)

3 weeks no bleach?

nice, 3 more minutes I have to spent doing something different.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I meant for the break  Bleach never was not good and never will be.



Nah, till the SS it was good. At least for me. Then, I still had fun reading it! (or was it perhaps I was younger?  Nah, should re-read that arc some time ^^)


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 17, 2012)

Chigoobarito said:


> 3 weeks no bleach?
> 
> nice, 3 more minutes I have to spent doing something different.



It takes you 3 minutes to read bleach? You must be a pretty slow reader.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 17, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> It takes you 3 minutes to read bleach? You must be a pretty slow reader.



3minutes for 3 chapters = 1 minute per chapter


----------



## Hariti (Jan 18, 2012)

*Issue 8:*
Sket Dance (Cover, Lead CP)
One Piece
Toriko
Naruto
Bakuman。
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! (CP) 
Doppeler (CP*, One Shot)*
Gintama
Nisekoi
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
Nurarihyon no Mago (CP)
Beelzebub
Kurogane
Magico
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa
Inumarudashii
Medaka Box
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Hunter x Hunter
St&rs
Kuroko no Basket

*Bleach (Absent)*

*Issue 9:*
Lead CP: Toriko
CP: Bakuman。, Medaka Box, *Koisome Kouyou (One Shot)*
*Absent: Bleach*


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Looks like Toriko but with shopping and hunting for merchandise instead of cooking and hunting for ingridients. I wish he did something a bit less crazy. Kinda dissapointed after waiting for so long.



And the main character is absolutely crazy and basically just told that main girl that he's gonna screw her when she's older


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 25, 2012)

*Jump #09 (30/01) :*
*Toriko (Cover,** Lead Color Page)*
One Piece
Gintama
*Bakuman (Color Page)*
Naruto 
Sket Dance
Nisekoi
Reborn!
*Koisome Momiji / Sakamoto Tsugiro & Miura Tadahiro (Color Page,** One Shot, 47 pg.)*
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
*Medaka Box (Color Page)*
Kochikame
Kurogane
Magico
Inumaru Dashi
Beelzebub
Hunter x Hunter
Kuroko no Basket
ST&RS
Harisugawa in Mirror World
Nurarihyon no Mago
*Bleach (Absent till Issue #11)*

*#10:
Lead CP: Bakuman
CP: Kochikame, Hunter x Hunter*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 26, 2012)

A few months ago Kurogane's author, Ikezawa Haruto, was bad mouthing Jump for not getting a series in the magazine. Here's what he said on his Twitter:



> - At this rate I wonder if Medaka Box will continue, it has low rankings but the Otaku buy the Tankobon. Hokenshitsu no Shinigami and Ririentaru are certainly over.....
> 
> - But if I was Niizuma Eiji, I would cancel Reborn.
> 
> ...



Like two weeks ago he apologized and closed his account.


----------



## Cash (Jan 26, 2012)

> - But if I was Niizuma Eiji, I would cancel Reborn.



Good man            .


----------



## 8 (Jan 26, 2012)

that's some big talk. i may pick up kurogane now, even if its just to see if he's worth his salt.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, Kurogane is absolutely bland garbage and yet he still got serialized.

I guess this is Jump afterall.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 26, 2012)

> I could make something 10x more interesting than Medaka Box and yet I still can't get serialized? I guess this is Jump afterall.



lol he is mad jelly of NisiOisin's swag


----------



## God Movement (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with him on Reborn, that manga is absolute garbage.


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't give a damn who that guy is, but his comment on Reborn is spot on. It's like the author tries to outdo Kubo in writing the same rehashed garbage.


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2012)

bleachfans.jpg


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2012)

shitstorm.jpg


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2012)

SuperVegetto redux.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Syed (Jan 26, 2012)

Bleach still absent, Kubo you killing me man.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 26, 2012)

popcorn.gif


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2012)

If I was butthurt rather than amused about you getting your panties in a bunch over Bleach, I would've negged you back some time ago. So nope, don't try to sugercoat the horrifying soreness of your bleached asshole.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol Reborn is still terrible despite the negs you give out. 

It's not like it's going to change anything.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 26, 2012)

You people are crazy. Reborn is to manga what The Godfather is to cinema.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I be an internet badass too guys?


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> Lol Reborn is still terrible despite the negs you give out.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anything.



Different manga. He gives out negs because people dare to dislike or bash Bleach.


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2012)

Everyone likes to come off nonchalant after getting negged.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

Fran said:


> Everyone likes to come off nonchalant after getting negged.



When in reality it annoys us all. Not so much the points but the idea that someone disregards something you're saying. 

If you really didn't care you wouldn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2012)

No, he is clearly amused by it. Notice how he slaps a "butthurt" caption on the neg and parades it for all to see.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 26, 2012)

truly taking it in stride.


----------



## Cash (Jan 26, 2012)

MdB said:


> If I was butthurt rather than amused about you getting your panties in a bunch over Bleach, I would've negged you back some time ago. So nope, don't try to sugercoat the horrifying soreness of your *bleached *asshole.



Oh man this fucking diamond almost slipped by me 

He likes Bleach right? 

And you say he has a 'bleached' asshole to mock his asshole (for odd reasons unknown) and saying its 'bleached' because of 'bleach' right? 

omg. So DEEP. So MATURE. 

Fucking Clever.


----------



## Moon (Jan 26, 2012)

> - I could make something 10x more interesting than Medaka Box and yet I still can't get serialized? I guess this is Jump afterall.



You know, I read Kurogane after seeing this quote, expecting something remotely interesting. I honestly don't think I've read a more generic and predictable series in Jump in the past couple of years. 

Medaka has its lovers and its haters but it's still what I consider to be one of the most unpredictable and enjoyable series in Jump. It's a fun read, not as much of an epic as One Piece and not as consistently hilarious as Beelzebub, but certainly more interesting than anything I think Kurogane's mangaka is capable of.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 27, 2012)

Really Jump should change it's choice of words

"Something Interresting"

series that don't get a chance could easily be more interesting for the readers, rather it's something interesting from a buissness point of view aka do they think they can earn a lot on the series.

It's so obvious thery place own gain above readers interest(which most big companies do)


A series that sells don't necessary deliver it's full potential.


----------



## Forces (Jan 27, 2012)

MdB said:


> If I was butthurt rather than amused about you getting your panties in a bunch over Bleach, I would've negged you back some time ago. So nope, don't try to sugercoat the horrifying soreness of your bleached asshole.



He's obviously trolling you. I'm pretty sure he doesn't like Bleach. Funny guy nevertheless


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 27, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> He's obviously trolling you. I'm pretty sure he doesn't like Bleach. Funny guy nevertheless



You got two out of three right.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> A few months ago Kurogane's author, Ikezawa Haruto, was bad mouthing Jump for not getting a series in the magazine. Here's what he said on his Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Like two weeks ago he apologized and closed his account.



I read Kurogane. Which part of it is interesting? It is just decent (and generic shonen). I think he completely overestimate his work too much. If he want to make it interesting, he should have let the main character beat the "white knight", whether it is by pure luck or skills, instead losing, just as everyone predicted.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2012)

what happened here


----------



## Soranushi (Feb 1, 2012)

*Jump Issue #10 TOC (02/06):*

*Bakuman。(Cover, Lead CP)*
Toriko
One Piece
Naruto
Gintama
*Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo (CP)*
Beelzebub
Nisekoi
Sket Dance
*Retsu!!! Date Senpai (CP, One Shot)*
*Hunter x Hunter (CP)*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
Kurogane
Inumarudashii
Magico
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Medaka Box
St&rs
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa

*Bleach (Absent)*

*Issue #11:*
*Lead CP: Bleach Final Arc Begins!! (22pages)
CP: Kurogane, Nisekoi*


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2012)

Soranushi said:


> *Issue #11:*
> Lead CP: Bleach Final Arc Begins!! (22pages)




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 1, 2012)

Bleach was on hiatus? No wonder these past three chapters have been so good


----------



## Forces (Feb 1, 2012)

You know, for Kubo an arc is actually a saga. So it's not ending anytime soon. Probably another 200 chapters


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 1, 2012)

Toriko taking the #1 spot awesome , I wonder what chapter it was for.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 1, 2012)

>medaka box
>bottom 5


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 1, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Bleach was on hiatus? No wonder these past three chapters have been so good


Don't try so hard, you'll pop


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 7, 2012)

*
Issue #11 TOC*
Bleach (Lead CP, Cover, 22P)
Naruto
One Piece
Toriko
Bakuman
Nisekoi (Center Colour) + 4 Koma
Beelzebub
Gintama
Sket Dance
Katekyō Hitman Reborn!
Kurogane (Center Colour)
Kochikame
Nurarihyon no Mago
Hunter x Hunter
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
Inumaru Dashi
Magico
Medaka Box
Kuroko no Basket
ST&RS
Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa -Epilogue- (End)

*Issue #12 Information*
New Series/Lead CP: Baikyu-ga 
Center Colour: Nurarihyon no Mago, Kuroko no Basket


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 7, 2012)

medaka box still bottom 5 smh


----------



## Blade (Feb 7, 2012)

Hitman Reborn isn't bottom 5 and it's Medaka Box?


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2012)

Come on Toriko, you can get past the One Piece hurdle. gogogo.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 10, 2012)

Naruto, Bleach and Bakuman are all seeming to come to an end soon, probably all within a year. I wonder how WSJ will handle that. 


Bottom 5 is seriously concerning me. Medaka Box, magico and Kuroko no basket are all manga i really enjoy reading, why are they doing so bad? Well atleast Beelzebub is far away from the bottom 5 again.


----------



## Hariti (Feb 10, 2012)

^No way in hell is Bleach ending within a year.Kubo will drag this arc out for at least 2 years.I'd give Naruto a bit more than that,till the end of 2013.I agree about Bakuman though.Unless O&O decide to complicate it more by not giving Azuki this role and then they have to start anew.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 10, 2012)

They're still all ending, there is a big need for some new hit manga.


----------



## pussyking (Feb 10, 2012)

thats what toriko is for.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes and Toriko is being pushed like hell to be a new hit.

I don't like the idea of a series being pushed to be a hit and obviously one new series isn't going to be able to replace the loss of multiple popular series. They should focus on more series than OP and Toriko and work on getting more new manga in.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 10, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Naruto, Bleach and Bakuman are all seeming to come to an end soon, probably all within a year. I wonder how WSJ will handle that.
> 
> 
> Bottom 5 is seriously concerning me. Medaka Box, magico and Kuroko no basket are all manga i really enjoy reading, why are they doing so bad? Well atleast Beelzebub is far away from the bottom 5 again.



Bleach ending within a year  Haha good one.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 10, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Naruto, Bleach and Bakuman are all seeming to come to an end soon, probably all within a year. I wonder how WSJ will handle that.


I don't see Naruto ending within a year there is to much to settle from a plot perspective

But saying that it is worrying for WSJ Naruto which is one of the big cornerstones of there business along with One Piece and once Naruto finishes it's a major loss and I don't see any of the other series in that league so it would be left to One Piece as the only major high selling title


----------



## Akatora (Feb 10, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> They're still all ending, there is a big need for some new hit manga.



You don't seem to get that Bleach has so far only had 4 arcs...

the one Pree soul Sorciety(ch 1~70)

Soul Sorciety(ch 71~182)

Arrancar arc(yes everything from Ichigo returning from SS to Aizen being judged by the Center 46 was 1 arc)(ch 183~423)

Fullbring arc(ch 424-479)



From what Kubo said  after Aizen's defeat he had plans for a short arc and a long arc(FB = Short arc)
Add to this that people say He's planing for this arc to get longer than the arrancar arc and that there's 9-10 more years left of Bleach...


Bleach ending within a year?...
That's as insane as suggesting One Piece ends in 2 years


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 10, 2012)

I hope beelzebub ends up with a permanent spot in the top 3 by the time bleach/naruto ends.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 10, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I hope beelzebub ends up with a permanent spot in the top 3 by the time bleach/naruto ends.



Maybe once Medaka Box gets there first


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I don't see Naruto ending within a year there is to much to settle from a plot perspective



With the Kishi building up to the final battle I don't see how it could go on for much longer than a year.

There is two villains left and everyone is headed to the same spot, if that doesn't scream final fights I don't know what does.

What is there to even wrap up really? Tobi's identity?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 10, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> With the Kishi building up to the final battle I don't see how it could go on for much longer than a year.
> 
> There is two villains left and everyone is headed to the same spot, if that doesn't scream final fights I don't know what does.
> 
> What is there to even wrap up really? Tobi's identity?



Last count there was still Four villains Tobi, Kabuto, Zetsu and Sasuke and then there is Edo Madara Vs Kage's never mind if the plot diverges or we get transitional chapters I definately see the FV and Sasuke being long fights in terms of chapters


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Last count there was still Four villains Tobi, Kabuto, Zetsu and Sasuke and then there is Edo Madara Vs Kage's never mind if the plot diverges or we get transitional chapters I definately see the FV and Sasuke being long fights in terms of chapters



Forgot about Kabuto (pointless villain in my eyes) but I didn't count Zetsu on purpose. I don't want to see more than 1 or two chapters devoted to seeing a fight with Zetsu. He seems more like a tool for the other villains than a real villain.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 10, 2012)

^

Yeah, Zetsu can get taken out pretty quickly IMO. Possibly the Rookies who aren't Sasuke or Naruto.


----------



## Xnr (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't believe St&rs is doing so badly. I sure hope it manages to survive.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 15, 2012)

> *Jump #12 (20/02) :*
> 
> Hq!! by Haruichi Furudate*(Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series,57pg.)
> Toriko
> ...



Dat Toriko


----------



## Hariti (Feb 15, 2012)

No One Piece next week


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 15, 2012)

Ouch, HunterxHunter ranking at #19...

Medaka Box still in bottom 5.

'Holy Shonen Trinity' still going strong as usual.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 22, 2012)

*Jump #13 (27/02)* :
Pajama na Kanojo by Hamada Kosuke (Cover & Lead Color Page, New Series, 54 pg.)
Naruto
Toriko
Bleach
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
Hq!! (Color Page, 25 pg.)
Gintama
Reborn! (Color Page)
Nisekoi
Bakuman
Kurogane
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
Medaka Box (Color Page)
Inumaru Dashi
Kuroko no Basket
Kochikame
Nurarihyon no Mago
Magico
Hunter x Hunter
ST&RS
One Piece (Absent)

#14:
Lead CP: Sket Dance
CP: Bleach, Pajama na Kanojo, Kuroko no Basket


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 22, 2012)

how did Bleach get so high?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 22, 2012)

Perseverance.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> how did Bleach get so high?


Bleach got back home, son.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 22, 2012)

That's rough. HunterxHunter ranking at #19 _again._

Same with Medaka Box only ranking #14 on a color page.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 29, 2012)

*Jump #14 (05/03) :*
*Sket Dance (Cover &** Lead Color Page)*
One Piece
Naruto
Toriko
Kurogane
*Pajama na Kanojo!! (Color Page, 25 pg.)*
Bakuman
Beelzebub
*Hq!! (23 pg.)*
*Bleach (Color Page)*
Nisekoi
Reborn!
*Kuroko no Basket (Color Page)*
Kochikame
Medaka Box
Hunter x Hunter
Inumaru Dashi
Nurarihyon no Mago
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
Magico
ST&RS
*Gintama (Absent)*

*#15:
Lead CP: Beelzebub
CP: Medaka Box, Bakuman, Kurogane*


----------



## Forces (Feb 29, 2012)

That Kurogane who's always in the middle or lower is 4th now huh...

well, the top 3 ranking this week is very great. They were ranked exactly how their qualities are. Can't say too much about the others since besides the Big three, I only read Bleach, Beelzebub and Bakuman ( The three B's lol )


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 29, 2012)

The top 4 aren't surprising, but how the hell did Kurogane get so high? I dropped it on chapter 21 because it was getting really bland.

At least Hunter x Hunter made it out of its bottom 5 streak and Beelzebub with a Lead Color Page.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 29, 2012)

> Sket Dance (Cover & Lead Color Page)
> One Piece
> * Naruto
> Toriko*
> ...





> Medaka Box
> *Hunter x Hunter*
> Inumaru Dashi
> Nurarihyon no Mago
> ...


----------



## Kirito (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, how did Kurogane get so high? What chapter is that?


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 1, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Wow, how did Kurogane get so high? What chapter is that?



Chapter 23-24? Could be wrong.

Just caught up and all that happened in those chapters is some cliche rivals were introduced.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 3, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> how did Bleach get so high?



bleach is a soldier fighting to come back home
with the heart
from the sweat of its borders and the reach of its spine
it fought


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's hoping that some day... some year... HXH will be at the top of this list...


----------



## Akatora (Mar 5, 2012)

Selva said:


> Here's hoping that some day... some year... HXH will be at the top of this list...



I predict you'll have a higher chance of seeing that by traveling back in time


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 7, 2012)

*Jump #15 (12/03) :*
*Beelzebub (Cover &** Lead Color Page, Third Year Anniversary)*
One Piece
Naruto
Bleach
Hq!!
*Kurogane (Color Page)*
*Pajama na Kanojo (23 pg.)*
Toriko
*Bakuman (Color Page)*
Gintama
Magico 
Nisekoi
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
*Medaka Box (Color Page)*
Sket Dance
Inumaru Dashi
Reborn!
Kochikame
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kuroko no Basket
ST&RS
Hunter x Hunter

*#16:
Lead CP: One Piece
CP: Nurarihyon no Mago, Reborn!*


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 7, 2012)

HxH is finally first. Awesome.


----------



## Syed (Mar 7, 2012)

^ LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL HxH  
The Hell Toriko drop


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow... What chapter of HxH was that?


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it was last chapter of HXH


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 7, 2012)

Constantly ranking bottom 5 every week, and now it's ranked dead last. If this keeps up it may get axed in a few months despite its popularity.

How the fuck did it come to this?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 7, 2012)

Hiatus. You'll be surprised how tolerant people can be until you keep doing the same shit over and over again.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 7, 2012)

HxH used the be at the lower end of the bottom but it?s been a long while since it?s been dead last. What a shame.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 7, 2012)

Ouch! maybe he should bring Killua back in.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 7, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Constantly ranking bottom 5 every week, and now it's ranked dead last. If this keeps up it may get axed in a few months despite its popularity.
> 
> How the fuck did it come to this?



no it wont

as long as the volumes sell it won't get axed.
TLR was in the buttom 5 for months and never got the axe, it ended due to problems in the authors private life.

sell 100k+ a volume and your good. Toc is more of a concern for new series


----------



## 8 (Mar 7, 2012)

i suspect hxh its getting some kind of penalty for all the hiatuses, and these are not its real rankings.


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 7, 2012)

Togashi doesn't give a darn about being dead last.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 8, 2012)

8 said:


> i suspect hxh its getting some kind of penalty for all the hiatuses, and these are not its real rankings.



IT'S A GODDAMN CONSPIRACY. EVERYONE WEAR YOUR TINFOIL HATS.


----------



## Selva (Mar 8, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> HxH is finally first. Awesome.


I totally spilled my coke all over my screen. Damn you


----------



## Patrick (Mar 8, 2012)

Bleach shouldn't be this high  A slight raise in the rankings, maybe, but third???

BTW is Hq!! good?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 8, 2012)

LoL. Even with the much anticipated Kurapika appearance, HxH ranks dead last. 

Timeskip is coming I say.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 8, 2012)

Killer Bee said:


> LoL. Even with the much anticipated Kurapika appearance, HxH ranks dead last.
> 
> Timeskip is coming I say.



I dont think those are the ranking of the current chapter.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 8, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Bleach shouldn't be this high  A slight raise in the rankings, maybe, but third???
> 
> BTW is Hq!! good?



Bleach got popular again because it was announced as finally ending.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2012)

Bleach is just placed high because it is *not ranked* for this issue. 8 weeks ago it was absent/on break(issue #8 to #10). This week's reflect issue#8's chapters ranking.

On HxH, chapter 332 was ranked. Its TOC ranking doesn't matter for it, though.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Bleach is just placed high because it is *not ranked* for this issue. 8 weeks ago it was absent/on break(issue #8 to #10). This week's reflect issue#8's chapters ranking.
> 
> On HxH, chapter 332 was ranked. Its TOC ranking doesn't matter for it, though.



what chapter of bleach was the one ranked this week?


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2012)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> what chapter of bleach was the one ranked this week?


Like I mentioned in my previous post , there was *no Bleach chapter* in issue#8 (8 weeks ago) Hence it is not ranked.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 9, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> Bleach shouldn't be this high  A slight raise in the rankings, maybe, but third???


You shouldn't be this stupid. Yet you are.
Big 3 is big. Except nardo should be a part of big bottom 3.

Bleach should be NUMBER ONE

[YOUTUBE]1lsn2tT5yTc[/YOUTUBE]



DocTerror said:


> Bleach got popular again because it was announced as finally ending.


 It's not ending dipshit, it's in final arc


----------



## Patrick (Mar 9, 2012)

^So I'm stupid because I find Bleach to be worse than it previously was 

How can you seriously think the last chapters were worthy of 3rd place?


Angry fanboys sure are scary.


----------



## Koori (Mar 9, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> ^So I'm stupid because I find Bleach to be worse than it previously was
> 
> How can you seriously think the last chapters were worthy of 3rd place?
> 
> ...



They are not angry boys, they are a species in extintion attempting to hold on their holy shrine that will crumble apart when they less expect.

If anyone here still thinks Bleach is worth your time, then I can't help but wonder whether you're on crack, or if you're dead serious.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 9, 2012)

Koori said:


> They are not angry boys, they are a species in extintion attempting to hold on their holy shrine that will crumble apart when they less expect.
> 
> If anyone here still thinks Bleach is worth your time, then I can't help but wonder whether you're on crack, or if you're dead serious.



to each their own.

the new arc is still very open on how it could go
every series got it's plus and minuses.
The FB arc's conclusion is my personal biggest disappointment in bleach(it needed 1-2 chapters at least to round up instead of feeling pointless as it kinda do atm)
Then again would still pick that any day over a Naruto or OP chapter(though probably not over a good Belzebub chapter) 


Bleach may be your typical shounen but with an edge that makes it stand out, if you like the edge or not is your personal opinion


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 9, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Bleach is just placed high because it is *not ranked* for this issue. 8 weeks ago it was absent/on break(issue #8 to #10). This week's reflect issue#8's chapters ranking.
> 
> On HxH, chapter 332 was ranked. Its TOC ranking doesn't matter for it, though.



Don't the ranking lists usually point out which series on break? And at a different color and always at the end of said list?


----------



## Syed (Mar 9, 2012)

Koori said:


> They are not angry boys, they are a species in extintion attempting to hold on their holy shrine that will crumble apart when they less expect.
> 
> If anyone here still thinks *One Piece* is worth your time, then I can't help but wonder whether you're on crack, or if you're dead serious.



Fixed.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 9, 2012)

Bleach is coming back strong as one of the most overrated series.

Is Kurogane any good? Should I read it? Or maybe wait for the anime? :/


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Don't the ranking lists usually point out which series on break? And at a different color and always at the end of said list?


It is upto the poster.  In this case he/she did. Here you go. 

*Spoiler*: _issue#8_ 






Hariti said:


> *Issue 8:*
> Sket Dance (Cover, Lead CP)
> One Piece
> Toriko
> ...





I think you are little confused about 8 weeks thing. Latest isssue is #15 which reflects #8's chapter's ranking.

*Spoiler*: _issue#15_ 






Nightwish said:


> *Jump #15 (12/03) :*
> *Beelzebub (Cover &** Lead Color Page, Third Year Anniversary)*
> One Piece
> Naruto
> ...


----------



## Patrick (Mar 10, 2012)

So Bleach was placed randomly? Would lol if Bleach was in the bottom 10 next week again


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 10, 2012)

^For next 2 weeks (#16,#17) also it won't be ranked hence will be placed where ever editors decide to place. Since this week it was placed higher, next couple of weeks may happen same, in case they want to promote. It was absent in#9 and #10.
So next time you'll know its real ranking in #18 which will reflect the its chapter in issue#11 that had Lead colour and extra pages.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 10, 2012)

^thanks that clears things up.

Bleach volume sales are 3rd out of the Shounen Jump manga right? Indication that it's still popular. Going by that I wouldn't be surpised if next two weeks are top 5 again and the week after that bottom 10


----------



## Patrick (Mar 10, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Is Kurogane any good? Should I read it? Or maybe wait for the anime? :/



It isn't that good, don't bother reading it.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 11, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Bleach is coming back strong as one of the most overrated series.
> 
> Is Kurogane any good? Should I read it? Or maybe wait for the anime? :/



all series in shounen jump are overrated since they get far more attention than other series.


As for if Kurogane is worth your time, don't know it all depends on what you like which makes a bland yes/no answer worthless.


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

Kurogane... wasn't this the series whose author once badmouthed other series from the same magazine because he wasn't getting a serialization? He even named some of the series he thought weren't worthy of being published. 

That alone is enough reason for me to not read it, someone who trashtalks the work from others isn't worth my attention.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 11, 2012)

Akatora said:


> all series in shounen jump are overrated since they get far more attention than other series.
> 
> 
> As for if Kurogane is worth your time, don't know it all depends on what you like which makes a bland yes/no answer worthless.




Well not really because there are a few series that are very good in SJ yet don't really get enough attention. And some are new so it can't be decided just yet. But this definitely goes for the Big 3 and Toriko imo.

But yea, some other magazines do have very underrated series that are pretty good. I started reading Magi and I can't believe I haven't heard of this till now.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 11, 2012)

so since this week was ranking issue 8, which was the start of bleach's absence, then the last few rankings before this week was accurate?

and, so in 3 weeks we will see issue 11's ranking of bleach? so in 3 weeks it'll be accurate ranking then?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 11, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> *Bleach volume sales are 3rd out of the Shounen Jump manga right*? Indication that it's still popular. Going by that I wouldn't be surpised if next two weeks are top 5 again and the week after that bottom 10



it's 4th after hxh


----------



## Kool-Aid (Mar 11, 2012)

even though rankings don't mean shit, Bleach will probably be in the top spot now that Yuki has been introduced.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 14, 2012)

*wait... what!? HxH enters hiatus again!? 
The author should really change the name into Hiatus X Hiatus 
*


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn it, HxH going on another hiatus...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2012)

It has gone 7 straight months without a break. You guys should have been expecting a hiatus.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 14, 2012)

no surprise to me at all that there's another hiatus starting considering the series, i've actually been wondering for a while now if there was 1 coming up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

At least HxH finally got the hell out of North Korea the Chimera Ant story arc before this hiatus.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 14, 2012)

I winder about half those series you can never find them anywhere. and is reborn is ok in WSJ, what is bad?? i know alot of it is slice and comedy but there must be some gold we haven't been exposed to. still surprised st&rs isn't going the way of enigma, lock on and metallica metullrica


----------



## blackhound89 (Mar 14, 2012)

someone please kill togashi , that sucker has like 10 months of holidays every year


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Togashi is the hardest working mangaka to ever submit doodles and scribbles as a chapter of his manga.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2012)

Togashi has that Kobe level work ethic.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 14, 2012)

Time for some Dragon Quest! 
Hope it will return soon


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2012)

He needs to hire some assistants or fire his current ones. Assuming that's how things go.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 15, 2012)

Togashi's wife(The creator of Sailor Moon) should draw some of the chapters for him.


----------



## Markness (Mar 15, 2012)

SaishuSoda said:


> Damn it, HxH going on another hiatus...



It was inevitable. Old habits die hard. Atleast he got the Chimera Ant arc out of the way and cleared up some loose ends.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 19, 2012)

From the next issue preview on the official Jump site
Possible / Rough Outline of Jump Issue #17 TOC (Excludes Nisekoi & Magico & Rock Lee)

Naruto (Lead CP)
One Piece / Toriko / Bakuman
One Piece / Toriko / Bakuman
One Piece / Toriko / Bakuman
Gintama
Sket Dance
Pajama na Kanojo
Bleach
Medaka Box
Inumaru Dashi
Reborn!
Nurarihyon no Mago
Kochikame
Haikyuu!!
Beelzebub
Kurogane
Kuroko no Basket
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
ST&RS
Hiatus: Hunter x Hunter

- Issue #17 will also contain more information on the new Naruto Movie

------------------------------------------------------

Toriko Gourmet Survival 2 game is planned to be released on July 5.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2012)

*Issue 17:*
Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
Toriko
One Piece
Bleach
Haikyuu!!
Rock Lee no Seishun Full Power Ninden (CP, One Shot)
Pajama na Kanojo。
Gintama
Bakuman。
Katekyou Hitman Reborn!
Magico (CP)
Sket Dance
Beelzebub
Nisekoi (CP)
Medaka Box
Kurogane
Kochira Katsushika-ku Kameari Kouen-mae Hashutsujo
Inumarudashii
Kuroko no Basket
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
Nurarihyon no Mago
St&rs

*Issue 18:*
Lead CP: Kuroko no Basket, Medaka Box
CP: Toriko, Koisuru Edison (One Shot)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 28, 2012)

Bleach #1, and Naruto is almost in the bottom 5. 

What chapters were these?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Forces (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw Naruto outside top 5 and I was like 



but then I saw it's a special ranking. Kuroko Basket Side and Medaka Box side.

Naruto is first at Kuroko Basket Side while Bleach is first at Medaka Box side with One Piece being second.

It all makes sense now except Bleach being higher than One Piece


----------



## Forces (Mar 28, 2012)

Here 

Medaka Box Side:
Medaka Box (Front Cover, Lead Color Page)
BLEACH
ONE PIECE
SKET DANCE
Bakuman
Toriko (Center Color Page)
Pajama na Kanojo
Haikyū!!
Inumarudashii
magico
Katekyō Hitman REBORN!
Kurogane
Genson! Kodai Seibutsu-shi Pakky
ST&RS

Kuroko no Basket Side:
Kuroko no Basket (Back Cover, Lead Color Page)
NARUTO
Gintama
Nisekoi
Kochikame
Koi Wo Suru Edison (Center Color Page, One Shot, 25 pages)
BEELZEBUB
Nurarihyon no Mago

Weekly Shōnen Jump #19:
Lead Color Page: BLEACH
Center Color Page(s): 
SKET DANCE
Medaka Box (24 pages, New Arc)
DOUBLE BULLET by Hirakata Masahiro  (One Shot, 47 pages)
Toriko (New Arc)


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 28, 2012)

I refuse to believe this ranking counts


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (Mar 28, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Medaka Box Side:
> Medaka Box (Front Cover, Lead Color Page)
> *BLEACH*
> ONE PIECE
> ...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 30, 2012)

"Akira" creator to make a new manga, maybe in JUMP.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

